# June, month of new beginnings! Thread for laughter, support and POAS! 19 BFP!



## confuzion

https://textimages.us/june/june02/june-004.png​
July thread started by our beloved twinkie2 for the ladies out for June: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2187431-july-testers-fun-sun-poas.html

Hi ladies, thought I would get the ball rolling on the new thread for those who have been following along with us (newbies are welcomed with open arms :hugs:). Hope this month is the start of our healthy beautiful babies.

*Testers*
kwynia
Deal9027
twinkie2
ilovetomatoes
hunni12
fairyy
sn0wbunnie
n.miller
akilgore2012
MissB1979
Green Glitter
CoffeePuffin
tryinNHouston
mckpedro
Cheekygringo
shterr612
Tuesdaysbaby
labellavie
Bluebearmummy
Eidson23
skunkpixie
KatO79
cutieq
frenchie35
macydarling
dollyminxture
KrissyB
No5
free_spirtd
wantbump
bluefish1980
luvsgreen
babyjan
Praying4my1st
xheylove
cravemyheart
darkriver
MegNE922
FutureFrogMom
Tryin4num3
Lirpa11
ladybirdgb
aknqtpie
Cattia
autaut_99
Dove830
nickielg
xnmd1
xprincessx
Pug2012
Barbiegirl88
canadabear
RubyRedLips
Bartness
RonnieV
Bug222
pinkturtle
peanutmomma
ttc another
JessicaMarie
smiley4442

*BFP*:happydance:
waiting2c
slowloris :angel:
confuzion :angel:
Jmandrews
KatieSweet :angel:
MellyH
calilove77
Mezzanotte
Captain
Dumpling
chimama
chelsealynnb
curiousowl :angel:
Lynny77 
wiggle84
sweetmere
kits
MegNE922
mummy_smurf2b

Graduate thread for our BFPs! -- https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...tww-buddies-graduate-thread.html#post33058765
​


----------



## kwynia

Love you Confuzion! I might be hopping over to June, not sure we BD enough this cycle :)


----------



## Deal9027

Hello Confuzion! I'm going to keep up from the beginning of this thread this time because #1 - reading 400+ posts to catch up was kind of crazy & #2 I think by my temp change today that I Oed yesterday which Yay for Oing around CD14/15 instead of CD21 like last month but a major bummer because the day before & day of O we didn't BD because my DH got wicked sick w/ a cold & fever. So I'm pretty much out of the running for this month if that's the case. I'll still considerate it a successful cycle if I can get to 12-14DPO instead of 8DPO like last month until AF arrives tho!


----------



## confuzion

Hope both of you ladies get your BFPs in May but I added you on anyway :)


----------



## twinkie2

I'm here, not sure if it'll be for the beginning of the month or the end, but regardless, I'll be following all my lovely BnB girls!


----------



## confuzion

Twinkie :hugs:, welcome along. Hope you make chit chat with us whether you decide to try this cycle or not.


----------



## twinkie2

confuzion said:


> Twinkie :hugs:, welcome along. Hope you make chit chat with us whether you decide to try this cycle or not.

ALWAYS <3

Even if I skip out on the current cycle, I'll still be in for the very end of the month-even though I'd fall to July technically, we all know I'd still get a June test in. 

Also, I had to say, I just looked at the title to the thread and I have to say, I absolutely love it!! Just what we need the month of June to be :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

I hope your next bout of testing is a much happier occasion :hugs:. Yay for being in for June regardless :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I am here! Love the title Confuzion! Hopefully, I'll have my appt before end of may and get things rolling for June :).


----------



## hunni12

Too much going on in may and not really sure so i will join you ladies in June :)


----------



## Tui

Is it ok for the support crew to pop in every now and then to cheer you on?


----------



## hunni12

You are more than welcome tui :)


----------



## Deal9027

Wouldn't want it any other way Tui!!!


----------



## confuzion

Hunni - hope you get a may BFP but I will add you on :). 

Tui - the support is welcome :hugs:.

ILT - FX!!!!! Can't wait to hear all your updates soon. So much exciting stuff going on with you :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Confuzion, thank you!!!


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies! I get so excited when I see a new month up! It does scream new beginnings and happiness lol. Confuzion thank you so much for beginning this!


----------



## mwel8819

Lots of :dust::dust::dust:to you all!!! :)


----------



## sunshine2014

I'm in for June!! :)


----------



## waiting2c

Hi - im back to the boards now as we start trying for number two.... technically not trying till June as have honeymoon in June and didnt plan to be pregnant for that, but hey accidents happen and now I find myself wondering if that "accident" could give me a BFP. Would be over the moon if it did. Not sure if will be testing last couple of days of May or if will be June but was wondering if could join you guys?


----------



## confuzion

Lynny77 said:


> Hi ladies! I get so excited when I see a new month up! It does scream new beginnings and happiness lol. Confuzion thank you so much for beginning this!

:D I feel the same way. Sadness over a lost cycle goes away and excitement for the new one takes its place :). Hope you get your BFP in May so won't add you to the list just yet!



mwel8819 said:


> Lots of :dust::dust::dust:to you all!!! :)

Thank you :hugs:



sunshine2014 said:


> I'm in for June!! :)

Welcome and good luck sunshine!



waiting2c said:


> Hi - im back to the boards now as we start trying for number two.... technically not trying till June as have honeymoon in June and didnt plan to be pregnant for that, but hey accidents happen and now I find myself wondering if that "accident" could give me a BFP. Would be over the moon if it did. Not sure if will be testing last couple of days of May or if will be June but was wondering if could join you guys?

Yes, yes, welcome :D. Hope you'll be seeing that BFP soon!


----------



## confuzion

Update here: witch is pretty much gone. So begins the EOD baby dance :haha:.


----------



## fairyy

Hi Confuzion. :hi:
I would like to join. We just relaxed and enjoyed :sex: last cycle. New cycle started today and back to full on TTC mode.:)


----------



## confuzion

Hi fairyy :hi:, welcome aboard! For us, this is the last cycle full on TTC before taking a relaxed NTNP break. Even still, I'm feeling pretty relaxed and laid back this cycle, so far :haha:.


----------



## fairyy

Relaxed approach is good. :)
I am also trying to relax till I get over with this AF and start ewcm and then will start opk and BD.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Heyy ladies, I'm joining! AF came today :( The last few weeks were such a roller coaster, but I'm determined to shake it off & get a BFP in June!


----------



## n.miller

Hey ladies, Joining you all as well. On cd 6 today. Should O between May 22-25. Testing in early June... approximately 1 week before my birthday. Maybe that can be my birthday present.

Oh and since I teach and school is out, our opportunities for BD are no longer limited. DH and I work opposite schedules so in previous months, BD in time for O was hard.


----------



## fairyy

sn0wbunnie, n.miller :hi:
We all will make this happen this month. :flower:

n.miller, good that school is closed and you can get some crazy bd in. Everything sounds perfect. :thumbup:

sn0wbunnie, hope AF leaves the house soon. 

I am @cd2 today and tomorrow I am going for wisdom teeth extraction. It's a painful week. But AF is not that heavy this time, which is good. :)


----------



## n.miller

fairyy said:


> sn0wbunnie, n.miller :hi:
> We all will make this happen this month. :flower:
> 
> n.miller, good that school is closed and you can get some crazy bd in. Everything sounds perfect. :thumbup:
> 
> sn0wbunnie, hope AF leaves the house soon.
> 
> I am @cd2 today and tomorrow I am going for wisdom teeth extraction. It's a painful week. But AF is not that heavy this time, which is good. :)

Ugh... tooth extraction does not sound fun.:nope: But at least AF stayed lighter for you. 

And definitely crazy BD. Thinking about surprising DH with some practice tonight when he gets home. :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

Hi snowbunnie and n.miller :hi:, good luck for June ladies! Hope you get that early birthday BFP n.miller!


----------



## confuzion

CD 7, had our first BD of the month last night :happydance:. No stress yet!


----------



## fairyy

Yay Confuzion :happydance:. Hope this stress free attitude will do the trick :dust:

n.miller, definitely get some practice ;)


----------



## mwel8819

Yaya Confuzion! GET IT ON! 

We still haven't had sex since my BFP. I'm so sick and tired and sore (bb's) at night. lol! I know I need to because I'm so ill and so is he but he is being so understanding so that makes me feel better at least. I think things will get back to normal in the second trimester.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

fairyy, AF only stays for 4 days. Wishing I could go to sleep & wake up & tomorrow would be Friday :) 

This is my 2nd cycle TTC, so I am still new & pretty much clueless... Is there a "best BD" method? We were BDing every other day?


----------



## fairyy

sn0wbunnie, every other day is good. Else you can go for every other day (EOD) and then 3 consecutive days once you get + on ovulation tests. 

My plan for the month is EOD once I see ewcm and then 3 days after +opk.


----------



## hunni12

Tmi but has anyone ever felt a pulse in their vag...i felt it twice yesterday when sitting downbut it only lasts a few seconds, it just started yesterday


----------



## n.miller

fairyy said:


> sn0wbunnie, every other day is good. Else you can go for every other day (EOD) and then 3 consecutive days once you get + on ovulation tests.
> 
> My plan for the month is EOD once I see ewcm and then 3 days after +opk.

Might try that this month as well. Since schedules have sucked, we've typically BD for a few consecutive days before +opk and then the day of and day after +opk. Can't wait to actually enjoy it and not have to give up sleep/have it be a chore.


----------



## fairyy

No idea hunni. But I hope it's a goos sign. :)

We normally start to BD early and stop early :dohh:
I think doing it the day of "O" i.e 2nd day of +opk, when test line is darker than the control line might do the trick for us and day after it. May be that's what we are missing. I normally ovulate on either cd14 or cd15. We are going to start at cd12 this time (when ewcm starts to show up). And have plans to use preseed too.


----------



## Tui

sunshine2014 said:


> I'm in for June!! :)

Not anymore you're not, congratulations :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Tui said:


> sunshine2014 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in for June!! :)
> 
> Not anymore you're not, congratulations :hugs:Click to expand...

BFP? Didn't see it anywhere. Congrats sunshine!


----------



## Tui

confuzion said:


> Tui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine2014 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in for June!! :)
> 
> Not anymore you're not, congratulations :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> BFP? Didn't see it anywhere. Congrats sunshine!Click to expand...

Sorry, I saw sunshine2014 had posted on January jellybeans, but I remembered this post of hers. Made me chuckle. We have two sunshines due in January now :hugs:

Hope you girls are all ok. I'm still stalking xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Alright, I suck at following 2 threads :D. So, I am just going to use this as a main thread. First of all, hi ladies!! Hopefully this month is our month and we get lots of BFPs. Confuzion is our lucky charm! Thank you for making a new thread. :)

Nothing much going on here. Not BDing since I suppose to have my HSG in 2 days. I am glad that my RE prescribed me Vicodin in advance since I am a wuss when it comes to pain. Back to temping since my messed up cycle last month. OHh..and going to Florida on Friday for a wedding. Yayy. hopefully, I won't be in too much pain :). Should O next wednesday and hope that we can get enough BDs in between HSG and travel time :). 

Lots of :dust: ladies


----------



## Deal9027

Good luck ILT & have fun at the wedding!!!!!!


----------



## Lynny77

Just on my way out the door for the fertility clinic appointment. Kind of nervous! I'll update you all when I get home:)


----------



## akilgore2012

We said we were going to start trying at the end of May/beginning of June. Well since I'm out for May, let's bring on June. AF due June 6!


----------



## n.miller

Sunshine - congratulations!

ILT - have fun in Florida. 

Lynny77 - keep up posted.


I'm going to start looking for an RE today, just in case. Clomid was prescribed through my OB. I want to talk about getting an HSG, as my mom had one after 3 yrs of trying and conceived on the cycle of her HSG. Heredity is a strong thing.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Deal, thank you!!!

Lynny, good luck! Come back ASAP and let me know how it goes :D. 

N. Miller, have you done all of the other tests? Blood and SA? I'd make an appointment to see RE anyway. You can always cancel if the clomid works this time :). Some RE takes a while to get an appointment :). But hopefully Clomid will work for you this time and you don't have to go through HSG :).


----------



## n.miller

ILT - Only blood test my OB did was during a couple of cycles to see if I was ovulating. Got a neg without clomid, and then a pos for ovulation during clomid. DH has an email into his dr. for a recommendation on where to go to schedule a SA (at my urging). I'm found an RE in our area, and I'm going to contact them for a consultation. FX on the clomid. 3 times is a lucky charm. And I might try the pineapple core as well this cycle.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I think one of my GFs got pregnant with twins with clomid :). I think the RE is going to make you do more blood tests too. I had 13 vials of blood taken and 15 different test results :). I don't usually encourage lying but some time it's necessary. I did lie to my OB and fudge the months of TTC. :blush: Just a month earlier nothing major. I blame it on my type A personality :). Even with that, it still takes a couple months to get things done since you can only do the tests on certain time of the month. but again, hopefully you'll get BFP this cycle!


----------



## twinkie2

ILT-good luck at your appt on Thursday, I can't wait to see how it goes!! and how exciting to be going on a trip right before O! Hope you have plenty of time to get some fun bd'ing and that you aren't sore (not sure if that hurts after or not actually :shrug:) Florida sounds like fun, I'm jealous!

akil-good luck, I'm close in cycle to you. I'm suspecting AF around June 4th, but not sure if my early mc will change dates on me or not. We are ntnp this cycle (at least that is the decision for now, O should be around next Wednesday)

Lynny-I hope your appointment is going well! I can't believe your 7dpo already!

nm-I think it's a good idea to look into the re as well and if thinks work themselves out before then you can always cancel, but like ILT said, sometimes it can take awhile to get in.


----------



## MissB1979

I'm joining this thread! AF due next week and I'm having all symptoms she's coming! I'll ov again the end of this month/beginning of June so maybe June will be my month. O:)

Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie!!! How are you feeling? 

Btw, been reading a lot ever since I got my test results. Just want to share with everyone, Vitamin D apparently is very important during TTC. Lack of vitamin D can cause miscarriages or infertility. My level of vit D sucks. I think it's because I didn't get much sun last year at all (6 months inside the house due to surgeries) and a lot of women don't get much sun during winter time. They do suggest getting a little sun between 10 am - 3pm is the ideal time. A few minutes or until your skin turn pink and that will be enough :). You can always take vitamin D3 supplement to help out too :). Thought I'd share some info I found this time :).

Welcome MissB!


----------



## twinkie2

Hi ILT-I'm okay, better than a few days ago. I was an aboslute wreck! I was telling DH I can't believe how upset I am over this when I hardly had 10 minutes of bliss before spotting started. I pretty much holed myself away at home for 3 days straight and avoided the world at all costs, but alas, I have work to do so can't continue that charade. Yesterday was better, and so far, today better than yesterday. I'm getting excited about impending O, but still really torn on if we should prevent/abstain those few days right before so that we can test. What are the odds of falling pregnant 3 cycles in a row and having all be early losses/chemicals? We know I can get pregnant, so testing will be why it's not sticking. Dr felt pretty confident that it's likely just bad luck as I've never had abnormal anything tests. We did discuss thyroid issues and getting that tested because I have two sisters that have issues (one had to have her right side removed), but neither of them had any trouble getting pregnant...so, I guess we'll see. 

I'm still doing the whole, did I cause it to happen? thing, even though I've read about a bazilion things that say it just happens, but it's hard to think if it wasn't my body, then it was something I did, like running two days in a row, when I had sworn it off during tww, or that stupid sub sandwich with tons of cold cuts (I've been avoiding lunch meats because of the nitrates), but caved in on a craving because I was sooo certain that I wasn't pregnant. Right now, I'm just trying to take one day at a time, but really wishing it was the end of the month already. 

On the plus side, I was thinking about the last two cycles and I now know early pregnancy symptoms for me include back aches (I usually get this before AF, but these times felt "different") increase in cm during last part of tww, exhaustion and sore nipples. 

I had a dermatologist tell me that he tells all his patients to take D3 every day because most people are deficient. I've been taking it for almost a year now!


----------



## n.miller

ILT - Everyone keeps saying that! LOL. I told DH with my luck, it'll be quadruplets. Had a vivid dream that I was preg the other night - turned into a nightmare when doc announced 4 identical boys who came marching out. :wacko: LOL. 

ILT & twinkie - thanks for the advice. I filled out the online appointment request form as the one near me doesn't require referral. 

twinkie - I'm glad to hear you're doing better. FX that your dr can help you figure out why baby won't stick.

MissB - Welcome! Hopefully June will be the month for all of us.


RE can take all the blood they want, run all the tests they want. I will take the pain. I will grin and bare it. I love my pregger friends, but I'd trade places with them in a heart beat, despite all the symptoms they complain about. :lol:


----------



## twinkie2

n.miller said:


> RE can take all the blood they want, run all the tests they want. I will take the pain. I will grin and bare it. I love my pregger friends, but I'd trade places with them in a heart beat, despite all the symptoms they complain about. :lol:

This is exactly how I feel! (I may need to be reminded, but right now, I welcome the idea of ms, back aches, fat ankles, all of it, I want it!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie, I think what you are feeling is pretty normal. We are only human :). I am sure you'll figure out what to do when O then is here. I am glad that you are taking your D3 vit. I didn't even know anything about it until I got tested for it. I've been avoiding the sun like a plague. I got dizzy and sick if I am out in the sun too long and I live in California doh! But, I've been getting my tan on these past couple of days. Looking forward to the 100 degree weather today. 

N. Miller, I hear you!! I am prepping myself for the pain but hopefully the pain killer will help take the edge of. FX you'll get an appointment w/ the RE next month! :D

Yes!! I want to feel bloated, puking my guts out every morning/night, and wobbles! hahahaha. No seriously I do and not trying to make fun of people.


----------



## n.miller

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Yes!! I want to feel bloated, puking my guts out every morning/night, and wobbles! hahahaha. No seriously I do and not trying to make fun of people.




twinkie2 said:


> This is exactly how I feel! (I may need to be reminded, but right now, I welcome the idea of ms, back aches, fat ankles, all of it, I want it!


I am so glad to know I'm not the only one. It's rough sometimes. Society is so different these days. My mom only understands a little because it took her a while, but she didn't have to be confronted by pregnancy constantly like Social media does for us today. Not to mention my co-worker is 7 mons. She conceived accidentally the month DH and I started trying


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

N.Miller, that's why we are here! I met a lot of wonderful women here and very understanding. A lot of us are in very similar situation and no one else can understand how we feel. 

My sister started TTC this month and they are convinced that they are pregnant already. She's been having symptoms since 4 DPO. I tried to get excited and symptoms spot with her but it's really hard. Especially when I know that all the symptoms can also mean no baby. But, I don't have the heart to tell her that. So these past few days, my email has been flooded by symptoms spotting, baby clothes, and pregnancy items. :dohh: I can only vent to you ladies and DH. Luckily, you can't read emotions through emails!! :D


----------



## twinkie2

Oh my gosh ILT-I have so had the same feelings. Our poor hubby's, I feel bad sometimes when I vent alot to him, thankfully I have BnB to give him a break. He calls it my "dear baby diary," such a smart ass, but I love him all the more for it!


----------



## akilgore2012

twinkie2 said:


> ILT-good luck at your appt on Thursday, I can't wait to see how it goes!! and how exciting to be going on a trip right before O! Hope you have plenty of time to get some fun bd'ing and that you aren't sore (not sure if that hurts after or not actually :shrug:) Florida sounds like fun, I'm jealous!
> 
> akil-good luck, I'm close in cycle to you. I'm suspecting AF around June 4th, but not sure if my early mc will change dates on me or not. We are ntnp this cycle (at least that is the decision for now, O should be around next Wednesday)
> 
> Lynny-I hope your appointment is going well! I can't believe your 7dpo already!
> 
> nm-I think it's a good idea to look into the re as well and if thinks work themselves out before then you can always cancel, but like ILT said, sometimes it can take awhile to get in.

We are doing the same thing. If there is nothing by November then we are stopping because we don't want our LO to share birthdays!


----------



## Lynny77

My appointment was a little anti climactic lol. I met with the doctor and we went over my history and he drew a diagram of the female reproductive system at which point my eyes glazed over lol. But basically he said that they want to find out what's wrong so they can fix it before IUV or IVF. So on the first day of blood I'll call in and then the testing will begin. All the same ones you're going through ILT so I'll just be 2 weeks behind you:) Plus I have a cup for dh to do his business in. 

N.miller hopefully clomid does the trick for you this month!

Twinkie- glad to see you moving out of the clouds! 

MissB welcome!

Confuzion enjoy the time while bd'ing is still pleasurable lol.

One of my coworkers went to the fertility clinic and one of the first things they did was give her a list of vitamins she should be taking and one of them was vitamin D. They didn't do that for me today but maybe they will when I start with testing? Anyway, after she told me that I went and bought some and was good about taking it for a month but last month I was so frustrated with ttc that I stopped taking everything. I should probably start up again. How many do you ladies take a day?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lynny, yyyaayy for a good appointment!! I think too much vit D can overdose you. I am sure the RE will tell you if you need more vit D. Apparently, they can prescribed much stronger Vit. D then the one sold over the counter. Make sure it's Vit D 3 and not Vit. D 2. I haven't taken any yet...still waiting to see what the doctor will recommend. But will probably pick up on my daily vitamins intake again. My right arm is still a bit sore after all those blood test. I had to do another one before my HSG to make sure that I am not pregnant even though I am sure that I am not pregnant. Lynny, did DH go with you?


----------



## confuzion

Good luck akil and welcome missB!

Twinkie - so happy you are getting a little better. I've gone through those stages too. Having a helpful caring husband definitely helps through those tough times. All my tests have shown nothing, and I keep getting the 'bad luck' line. Hoping the bad luck runs out for both of us soon.

ILT - I've been taking D3 for a while now. Plus both my husband and I get it tested every so often to see where we are at. Mine has always been good thankfully.

Lynny - thank you, yes this is the fun part of the cycle now :) I can't wait to hear all about your and ILT's tests!

n.miller - in total agreement here! I will take whatever comes my way as long as I get me a healthy babe. And I don't want to say that I want to smack my complaining pregnant friends <3 :haha:, but I certainly want to do something to them sometimes :rofl:.

CD8 here, nothing interesting going on lol. Hope you're all well ladies.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Confuzion, glad to hear that you are doing well so far. I had a few physical before (mom's family is prone to heart disease and dad's side is prone to stroke and diabetes), so I am a bit of a hypochondriac. But my doctor never ordered me a vit D test before. After reading the benefits and issues w/ having/lacking Vit. D, I am surprised that it wasn't included in my physical. Or maybe, I was just wasn't paying attention..whoops. Definitely going to stay out in a sun a bit more, eat yogurt, and eggs :).


----------



## akilgore2012

Thanks confuzion!!


----------



## Deal9027

I've been taking Vit D for a few years & when I get my physical (every few years) my Dr always checks it. I am like the whitest of white so I can't tolerate very much of the natural Vit D as I will burn or freckle almost immediately!


----------



## twinkie2

Deal, that's my problem too! Are you red head like me by chance. My hubby teases me that the sun and I aren't on speaking terms :haha:

Lynny-my doc told me 5,000iu/day!! Seems like a lot to me, but whatever! I did find one that was that dosage and just figure whatever my body can't absorb will just pass. I was only taking 2,000iu/day because that was the highest otc that I could find, but just found the 5,000 in the past two months. I notice no difference, but I assume it's doing something good :shrug:

Thanks for the welcomes back ladies, DH is pretty happy I'm coming back around too. Told me today that I was talking alot, must have been making up for my four days of almost no talking. Complained I had a bit of a headache starting and he said it's probably from all the talking I've been doing today...he thinks he is just so darn funny.


----------



## Deal9027

Twinkie - I am a redhead too!!! And it's funny that I LOVE the sun but alas I must love it from afar in the protection of shade or under a thick layer of SPF100...lol!!! 

Your hubby sounds like a great guy & I'm glad you have each other to get through the craziness of TTC.


----------



## Lynny77

Confuzion no dh didn't come with me. He could have but I didn't want him to take the time off work. And after having the appointment I'm glad he didn't. Though the waiting room was packed with men and women. Pretty crazy how many people get to the point of having to go to the clinic.

Twinkie 5000 ml! wow! I'm glad to hear you're talking dh's ear off:) 

ILT I need your outlook to rub off on me because I'm a little anxious for all this testing. I guess I'm afraid they're going to find something that's not fixable. 

akil- good luck!

Deal I'm the same as well. I don't tan I get a blotchy burn. Not sure if vit. d has ever been tested. If it has it's never come back badly!

Tui and Mwel hope oyu ladies are doing well! And anyone else I've missed:)


----------



## n.miller

I'm on CD 6, so nothing really excited to report at the moment body wise. However, I got awesome news. Just got off the phone with the RE and there was a cancellation for next week! I have an appointment in 6 days. I was prepared to wait a few weeks to a month or so for an appointment. DH did not have a choice, cause I know 9 am would not have been his primary choice for an appointment.


----------



## Tui

Hi lynny, I'm good thank you.

I'm a bit of a control freak so all this waiting is killing me. Won't have a scan till 12 weeks and I have no symptoms at all. I'm 5 weeks today. Nearly all the other girls on JJ are sick or ratty or falling asleep in the supermarket :haha: I should be grateful I guess but it still doesn't feel real.

Hope your tests go ok. It's the waiting thats hard isn't it.

Oh and just to join in, I walk the dogs for at least an hour a day and bake myself to a dark brown in the summer (work permitting), so I guess my Vit D should be ok :haha: DH on the other hand is blond and blue eyed and burns mowing the lawn! 

Wonder what our baby will look like hmmm. I'm dark haired and dark eyes.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie, so happy to hear that you are doing much much better!!

Lynny, I understand what you mean. I guess what keep me going is that I believe that being infertile doesn't mean the end of having a family. If something is wrong with me or DH, I'd rather find out sooner or later so I can exercise my other options. Option 1: drug/surgery. Option 2: IUI. Option 3: IVF. Option 4: adoption. Yes, there might be a possibility of me not being able to experience the whole pregnancy and nursing but it's not the end :). If I am able to bond with my puppy, then I am sure I can bond with babies not born by me. I know that this is a weird mentality and not everyone can relate. But, DH and I talked about our options already and when it comes to it, we are more than okay with adoption also. The most important part, we still have each other and know that we will spend the rest of our lives together :). 

Tui, don't jinx yourself! ahhahahaha. Watch 2 weeks from now, your best friend will be the toilet and your bed :p. Hopefully it won't! :D Ohh and I know what your baby is going to look like. Beautiful of course!!! :D


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Forgot to say, N. Miller!!! What a luck! Hopefully you can get things started if this time clomid doesn't work.


----------



## MissB1979

I'm glad the Vitamin D thing was mentioned! I think I'm good, though, as we have a farm & I'm outside quite a bit. If my BFP doesn't happen in a few months, then maybe I'll ask my doc about it.


----------



## n.miller

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Forgot to say, N. Miller!!! What a luck! Hopefully you can get things started if this time clomid doesn't work.




Ilovetomatoes said:


> Lynny, I understand what you mean. I guess what keep me going is that I believe that being infertile doesn't mean the end of having a family. If something is wrong with me or DH, I'd rather find out sooner or later so I can exercise my other options. Option 1: drug/surgery. Option 2: IUI. Option 3: IVF. Option 4: adoption. Yes, there might be a possibility of me not being able to experience the whole pregnancy and nursing but it's not the end :). If I am able to bond with my puppy, then I am sure I can bond with babies not born by me. I know that this is a weird mentality and not everyone can relate. But, DH and I talked about our options already and when it comes to it, we are more than okay with adoption also. The most important part, we still have each other and know that we will spend the rest of our lives together :).
> 
> :D

It was definitely luck. Just finished all the paper work and tomorrow I have to fax the request for my records to be sent from my OB. DH is happy too.

DH and I are of the same mind. We want to know what's going on as soon as we possibly can. So we can handle it and figure out what's next, be it IUI, IVF, or adoption. We've also contemplated donor egg/sperm and IVF that way. It would be like carrying our adoptive child. Both my younger cousins are adopted as my aunt could not have a biological child. Genes don't make you a mother/father. And I will be a mom, no matter how I achieve it.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

N. Miller, well put!! My sister already volunteered herself to be surrogate mom if I need it :). I do love my sister...just not when we are TTC at the same time hahahahaha. 

MissB, I'd start the whole testing process in the fifth month :). 

Here is something else to read regarding fish oil. My coworker forwarded this to me since she is the only in the office who knows that I am TTC and not very successful so far. 

https://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/natural/993.html


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I just remember something funny. My crazy body is super sensitive to drugs. So, I rarely take any drugs unless it's necessary. I hope that I can stay awake during my HSG session tomorrow since I am curious and want to see if I have any blockage. I fell asleep w/ 1 vicodin. And, also fall asleep on my dentist's chair whenever they give me Novocaine to work on my teeth. Extra strength tylenol..yup...out for 4 hours. On Surgery table, please count from 10 on. 10...9...gone!! At the same time, I am sensitive to pain. Darn it!


----------



## MissB1979

I'm taking fish oil & a prenatal vitamin. Just checked & the prenatal has 100% vitamin D. Guess I'm good!

N.Miller, we've discussed adopting if I can't get pregnant. I'd love to bring a child into our life that needs a family. There are so many out there. We're thinking about foreign, though, since domestic is much harder.


----------



## jmandrews

AF hasnt arrived but i know I will be testing in June :)


----------



## Lynny77

ILT thank you for that! I think I just got sucked in with the anxiety of all this testing and omg what am I going to do if something's wrong. If something is wrong we'll deal with it. It'll be fine. Take each day as it comes. And it is better to find out now than 2 years from now just because I want to hide my head in the sand lol. And good luck tomorrow! I'll be thinking about you. 

Tui your baby will be beautiful! And hopefully you'll have a wonderful, feeling good pregnancy.

N miller good luck! 

JMandrews hopefully af will stay far away!

MissB hopefully all that farm sun will get you a bfp!


----------



## Green Glitter

Here is everyone. Lol :p 

ILT, Twinkie, Confuzion, Lynny, Tui--found you. Lol

Can I be in? I just got my positive opk, late, so I may straddle the line between May/June too, since I haven't O'ed yet totally. :D But regardless, I'm here! :Hugs:

Twinkie--so glad to see you're feeling a bit better.

ILT--love your outlook. Seriously admire your spirit. :hugs: I'm still FX for you. 

Lol. I replied to everyone on the other thread. Ha!


----------



## Tui

Hi GG, good luck this month xx


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Ok, this is weird! I'm on CD 3. I was flowing yesterday. Then it changed to spotting late afternoon yesterday. Woke up this morning & nothing. Whaaaaat's going on?!


----------



## twinkie2

:hi: GG! Glad you found us, sometimes it's easier to move over than to crowd up the tww thread that is currently active for that month's testers, but I still follow it along for all the ladies, we've become a bit of a family through all of this!

Yay for impending O! Hope you are getting your bd on!

ILT-hope the hsg goes great for you today with as little pain as possible :hugs: Can't wait to hear your results. Good luck dear, thinking of you today!!

sn0w-how long have you been ttc? were you recently on birth control? My first two cycles off bcp were very very short, but now they are back to normal. I think the birth control kept my lining from getting good and thick so it didn't take as long to "clean out" everything. Wondering if maybe that could be what is happening for you??


----------



## sn0wbunnie

twinkie, this was my first cycle TTC & no I wasn't on BC. AF is always 4 days. Totally regular. I'm baffled! Should I take a HPT?!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

GG, you found us!! Yayyy and thank you. Hopefully this is our month! :D

Twinkie, thank you! I'll report back as soon as I can if I don't pass out on our way home :p. 

Snow, if it makes you feel better, :test:! It doesn't hurt :).


----------



## n.miller

ILT - good luck today! FX that all goes well for you.

Snow - like ILT said, testing doesn't hurt. But if it's negative, remember, stress can change your body, specifically AF. And while you may not think you're stressed, you can be. After all, no matter what cycle you're on while TTC, if you're truly hoping for the BFP, it's a stressful time.


Taking my last does of Clomid tonight, I start opk Sat/Sun. Clomid cycle 1 gave me +opk on cd 14, cycle 2 gave me +opk on cd 16. Dr. said anywhere from 14-18 would be normal. FX it all goes according to plan.


----------



## twinkie2

I agree, test if it will ease your mind :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks N. Miller! Hopefully you'll O soon. 

Impatiently waiting for my appointment. Can't work today. I just want to get it done.


----------



## Lynny77

GG glad you found us here! I double dip in both threads since I'm still not technically out for May but I like to look to the future as well lol. 

ILT thinking of you today!

Snowbunnie I once tested on cd4 for that same reason! It was a stark negative lol. Test though if it'll ease your mind. You never know!

n.miller hopefully that clomid does it's job this month!

Confuzion any ewcm yet?

Nothing else going on today. Boobs are tender. Have a long day ahead of me flying the friendly skies. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## twinkie2

Lynny-I've meant to ask you this before, but what do you do? Are a flight attendant? Where do you travel? Sorry for the onslaught of questions!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Lynny! Have fun in the air :D. Where are you flying to if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## confuzion

Lynny - enjoy the flight! No EWCM here. Just creamy so far though I may get some today we'll see :) 

ILT - good luck for your HSG today! Can't wait for the update!

GG - nice to see you here :) I'm also back and forth between May and June threads and not just because I manage them lol. 

JM - nice to see you here my fellow mama near :hugs:. Hope June is your lucky month :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Confuzion!! How are you btw? hanging in there? :)


----------



## confuzion

Yes, thankfully this cycle, so far, is very relaxed! Enjoying the every other day stage while we can lol. The 3 in a row is coming up soon, looking forward to getting that out of the way and heading back into the tww! :haha:.


----------



## fairyy

Are you planning to do opk this cycle, Confuzion ?


----------



## confuzion

Yes fairyy. I got a positive on CD10 evening last month. So I'm going to test tomorrow evening on CD10 again. But hoping for a negative because I'm worried that I'm ovulating way too early in my cycle.


----------



## Deal9027

Good luck today ILT!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Deal! 

Confuzion, are you using the SMEP method again this cycle?


----------



## fairyy

You have short cycles, Confuzion its seems. My cycles are 28/29days and I ovulate on cd14/cd15.


----------



## confuzion

Yes ILT :). We tried to do SMEP last two months, but my husband kept wanting to do it on the nights that we were supposed to be off lol so we ended up going at it way more than we were supposed to. Men! Always want it when they can't have it and then give you a hard time when you actually want them to perform :dohh:.

I don't usually do the whole, skip one day and do 1 more that SMEP calls for at the end. I just feel like it's too late by then anyway lol.


----------



## confuzion

Yeah I do fairyy. Last cycle was 25 days. They range anywhere between 25-27. But my miscarriages really whacked everything out I don't know what's normal for me anymore.


----------



## fairyy

I wonder the same about the last dtd of SMEP. Its way too late for me. I ovulate on the 2nd day of +opk. 

This time I am thinking of a modified version of SMEP. DTD ever other day once I see ewcm and then everyday for three days when +opk. Do you think its ok ? One more question, do you ladies BD at night and go to sleep straight after BD ?


----------



## confuzion

I think that's a good plan fairyy if you get a lot of EWCM during your cycle. I tend to start doing the EOD thing as soon as my period ends because I ovulate early and I want the sperm to be nice and fresh. I can't go by EWCM because I don't seem to get it until I'm very very close to O.


----------



## Tui

fairyy said:


> I wonder the same about the last dtd of SMEP. Its way too late for me. I ovulate on the 2nd day of +opk.
> 
> This time I am thinking of a modified version of SMEP. DTD ever other day once I see ewcm and then everyday for three days when +opk. Do you think its ok ? One more question, do you ladies BD at night and go to sleep straight after BD ?

Hi fairyy, we BD every morning this time round, whereas we usually dtd at night before that. Something worked for us this month so it could have been that? Some sites I have read say its better. Worth a try maybe?


----------



## Tui

Hi everyone :wave:

Good luck today ILT


----------



## confuzion

Oh I missed that question fairyy. I have read that morning BD is better for those spermies. But my husband and I are definitely not morning people lol. So usually we just BD and then go to sleep. We've gotten pregnant 3 times within a year so I think it works just as well for us as morning BD.


----------



## fairyy

We get tired by night time and all sleepy and not in mood. It's all because we go to bed late around 11 or 11.30pm. I don't want to risk it waiting till night and then sleep without any BD, specially in fertile week. May be we can :sex: in the afternoon or evening as I am going to "O" on weekend. Hope it won't harm.


----------



## confuzion

I think as long as you get it in, doesn't matter too much what part of the day! But definitely do it earlier if you'll be too tired by bedtime!


----------



## fairyy

Yes Confuzion. I want it to happen this cycle and if it happens then I will be due in February (our wedding anniversary). :)

We are trying since January 2013 but most of the cycles we did NTNP and few were TTC.


----------



## confuzion

We started soon after you! Well since march 2013. We ended up conceiving on our third try (we were actively TTC though maybe not as hardcore about it as we are now lol). I had a February due date for my first ever pregnancy! Unfortunately it didn't last and February 2014 came and went without a baby. Second pregnancy was due in June and I'm hoping I have a BFP before then to help me get through that would-be-due date. And then I would likely have a babe in my arms before my last February due date comes around again. So a lot riding on this month emotionally for me!


----------



## fairyy

I hope this is the sticky BFP month for you, Confuzion.:dust:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Confuzion, so true!!!

So, I just got back from my procedure. The cramping wasn't bad at all. Then again, I took 3 ibuprofen an hour before and a motrin 30 minutes before. FYI, it feels like you ate something really bad and need to go #2. The result is not great. Both of my tubes were blocked. He was able to unblock the left tube but not the right tube. While doing that, he noticed that my fallopian tubes enlarge abnormally. So he said that the possibility for me to ectopic pregnancy is pretty high. The good news is my uterine wall looks great so if I want to I can definitely do IVF. Appointment w/ the RE is not until June 24. I am going to have to make a couple phone calls tomorrow to see if they can see me earlier at their other location. So, I am just waiting to see what the RE will recommend but preparing myself for IVF. Maybe I can do a one and done deal...two babies...here I come!! Hahahahah.


----------



## Tui

Glad you have some answers honey. At least you know you can carry a little one once it gets in the right place. That's great news. Do you think you will jump straight to IVF then?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Not sure Tui. I'm still very indecisive. I think the possibility of us getting a BFP this month is pretty good but DH is worried about the higher chance of ectopic pregnancy. So do I. So we are on the fence.


----------



## confuzion

Oh wow ILT. You sound so calm for someone who just got that news! I would be so upset! What's causing the blockage? Is IVF covered by insurance where you live?

If the right tube was unblocked, and you O from your right side this month, then potentially you could get pregnant with a healthy bean in the right spot, no? IVF just seems like such a big thing to jump straight to!


----------



## Tui

I presume they would scan you the minute you got a positive, and check where it was? Might be worth a go or two seing as they have unblocked one side? Depends if you can handle the possibility of ectopic. Might be a hard to cope with the consequences? I don't know much about it. Is it still dangerous if you catch it early?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Confuzion, oh no. Wasn't that calm. It took 10 minutes for my emotion to catch up with my brain. Then, 10 minutes of sobbing in the parking lot with DH. Drove myself home (DH) got stuck in traffic so had to drive myself home. Then talked on the phone with my sister and sobbed a little. I think I'm pretty good now. The blockage was caused by scar tissue. A few years back, my ex cheated on me and yup...he gave me std. So that could be the cause. Ever since then I was pretty paranoid until I met DH. Thankfully DH has a really great insurance. I haven't have to pay anything so far for the tests. I think our insurance cover 50% of IVF. He just told me if the risk for me to get pregnant is too high, he'd rather adopt. I'm all for adoption but I want to give this a few more try until we run out of options.

With that said I think I'm going to give it a try naturally this cycle. I read that even IVF and fertility drugs can end up in ectopic pregnancy. If we caught it early enough, then the risk is low. My game plan is to email my OB and explain to her the result of HSG. I need her to be aware of my situation in case we get BFP this cycle. Thankfully she is very responsive. Phewww. Big decision. I'm a little scared but what kind of life would it be if I don't dare to take any risks and fight for what I want. Fight till the end wohoo :D


----------



## Green Glitter

Thanks, ladies, for all the love! <3 

Got a negative opk today, so it's safe to assume I'm entering the tww. Awesome sauce. :) Gonna bd again for safe measures.

ILT--it's great that your OB is so proactive, in case you fall pregnant. And I think it's totally worth it to keep going before you hit adoption. I'm so sorry they were unable to unblock the other one, but am hoping the one the did drops that egg. :hugs: I'm so sorry, sweetie, that the results weren't what you were hoping--but I love your positivity and spirit. You're truly an inspiration. <3


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

GG thank you for the encouragement! I'm very eager to give it a try now. Maybewe can conceive naturally between now and my appt in June :)

Awesome sauce reminds me of the commercial! FX you catch the egg this cycle!


----------



## Green Glitter

Thank you, ILT. I am hoping, too. We decided to just dtd every other day this time, instead of daily around the positive OPK. The past 4 months doing it daily around O time didn't work for us, so we're taking a step back and started dtd around cd13, every other day. We'll see. :D

ILT--I am SO hoping for you this cycle, too. I am fx that you will fall pregnant before IVF is needed. I had a friend who had only one tube and PCOS and ended up pregnant after they told her there was no hope, so I am sprinkling major baby dust your way! (ETA: Yes, it is from that commercial. LOL Everyone at work says it now)

Confuzion--odd to straddle these two lines, eh? May/June...or May, or will it be June. FX you get your O soon (around cd 13/14 this time). :D Should be any day for you now. We really are going to be close this cycle, seeing as I just finally O'ed.

Twinkie and Lynny--yes, I found you. Mu ha ha ha ha. :D


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

GG, awesome sauce! Thank you. Hopefully this is our lucky month. Now that I have a game plan or two, I'll no longer be POAS addict instead I'll be a POAS monster! :D


----------



## Green Glitter

Haha! Awesome sauce will be out new thing. I feel it. :D I am trying to resist the poas addiction in me, but I have failed miserably with the OPKs already. I fear for this cycle, too. LOL


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

GG there are a few of us around in this thread :)


----------



## jmandrews

confuzion said:


> Lynny - enjoy the flight! No EWCM here. Just creamy so far though I may get some today we'll see :)
> 
> ILT - good luck for your HSG today! Can't wait for the update!
> 
> GG - nice to see you here :) I'm also back and forth between May and June threads and not just because I manage them lol.
> 
> JM - nice to see you here my fellow mama near :hugs:. Hope June is your lucky month :)

Thanks confuzion!!! I am following you every where haha! Hope June is our month!!! You are getting close
To O'ing! Yay!


----------



## jmandrews

So excited 20 test came in the mail today! Cant wait to starting peeing on them!


----------



## n.miller

ILT - So glad you got some answers. They might not have been what you were hoping for, but at least you have some idea of what's going on. Knowing might be half the battle, and the dr. got one tube open, so that's great. It increases your chances at the BFP. FX for you.

I can't wait for this week to be over. Clomid makes me moodier than PMS. Plus tired and hungry. Luckily those are the only symptoms. But I've been so tired all week that I'm either asleep or ready to pass out when DH gets home from work at midnight. I wanted to start EOD two nights ago, but fell asleep, and I've been up since 6am. :sleep: Only reason I'm still awake is DH promised to stop and grab me fast food on his way home.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jm, I think you need to test one of them...just to make sure it's working properly. :D

N . Miller, you are right! Now the real battle begin :) mmmm fast food is always good. When are you suppose to O?


----------



## jmandrews

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Jm, I think you need to test one of them...just to make sure it's working properly. :D
> 
> N . Miller, you are right! Now the real battle begin :) mmmm fast food is always good. When are you suppose to O?

Haha so funny! I did but BFN :( at least I know it's working and telling me that the wicked AF is coming. Now if only she'd hurry up.


----------



## confuzion

Huge huge hugs ILT. I really hope you get a healthy BFP soon (like now!)!!!! You really are an inspiration. I fully condone your metamorphosis into a POAS monster :rofl:

GG - awesome sauce :haha:! tww woot woot. I've still got a few days to go so you'll be getting that BFP a week or so before me (oh yes, I'm being positive!). I would say the majority of us are POAS addicts :haha:. 

JM - :haha:, please continue love having you around! Like the mama bears, the ladies here are so nice and supportive. I seem to find the best of the best here on BnB :D. Love it! 20 pee sticks! Woo! We'll be seeing lots of double lines soon :happydance:.


----------



## confuzion

n.miller - you've got plenty of time for BD! Get it on :sex: :D


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jm, apparently, I wasn't paying attention to your siggy and BBT. I thought you are waiting to O whoops :). Been a long day for me. Hopefully the witch shows up soon :). 3 ibuprofen, 1 motrin, and 4 antibiotic later...my brain is on strike :)


----------



## kwynia

Awesome Sauce Ladies!!!!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## n.miller

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Jm, I think you need to test one of them...just to make sure it's working properly. :D
> 
> N . Miller, you are right! Now the real battle begin :) mmmm fast food is always good. When are you suppose to O?


Not for another week, but for most of our TTC we've been BD only the week of O and mostly concentrating right on O days. So I wanted to try something a little different this cycle. It's just been a rough day. Exhausted, constantly hungry, irritable. All BD mood killing.


----------



## jmandrews

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Jm, apparently, I wasn't paying attention to your siggy and BBT. I thought you are waiting to O whoops :). Been a long day for me. Hopefully the witch shows up soon :). 3 ibuprofen, 1 motrin, and 4 antibiotic later...my brain is on strike :)

Aw that is ok :) I have pregnancy brain without even being pregnant all the time. I honestly don't think it goes away after having a baby. Hope u start feeling better!


----------



## Green Glitter

Confuzion -- awesome sauce back!  And it's okay, that means you'll just get that BFP a few days after (see, I can totally say it in return). :D We still have May's good mojo flowing in us.

ILT - it's a problem. I have tried to refrain, but there is something hypnotic about seeing those stupid line(s) appear. It's okay, cause I have pregnancy brain all the time without being pregnant. 

Good luck n.miller and jmandrews! :D FX for you! 

Kywnia - AWESOME SAUCE! :D


----------



## hunni12

Hey ladies i am having a weird symptom...me and OH were playing around and he squeezed my nipples and colostrum(sticky yellow fluid) came out. My son is one i have always been able to get a tiny bit out but never this much? Its literally drops coming out


----------



## twinkie2

AHHH! I'm so behind!!

ILT-sorry about your news, but I think its great they've got one side opened up and I'd be the same as you, trying for a natural bfp until you could get in for IVF, but I'm hoping and praying you won't need it since it sounds like your uterus is so great and ready to be a baby nest!! Best of luck to you dear and massive :hugs: for all the emotions yesterday brought to you.

GG-your villian-esk laugh made me giggle, so AWESOMESAUCE! to that!

Busy day today, but I'll get more in later. Good luck to those close to O and best of luck to those just getting into the tww that you'll get your stickies!

:dust:


----------



## twinkie2

Oooooo! I see I just hit 1,000 posts!!:wohoo:


----------



## Deal9027

Woohoo Twinkie!!! 1000 posts - wow!!

ILT - I am so in awe of how graceful and positive you are after your appointment. You are a brave, strong, smart, couragous woman & I am both impressed & inspired by you! I will keep you in my thoughts & wish for your sticky BFP now that you've been cleared up on one side. You are amazing....all you ladies are amazing!!

And loving the Awesome Sauce!!!!


----------



## jmandrews

I will officially be POAS in June! AF is here! Let this be lucky cycle #2 since MC. :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

N.miller nothing wrong with trial and error ;).

Ladies, you are all too kind. I learned from all of you here. Confuzion, twinkie, lynny, GG, hunni, and every one else who have been here for a few cycles. None of you have given up yet. We all still fighting for what we want. All of you are my inspiration and strength! Love you all!


----------



## n.miller

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Ladies, you are all too kind. I learned from all of you here. Confuzion, twinkie, lynny, GG, hunni, and every one else who have been here for a few cycles. None of you have given up yet. We all still fighting for what we want. All of you are my inspiration and strength! Love you all!

Well said, ILT. I've only been here a week and I already feel better than I have in months. You ladies give me strength and courage.


----------



## confuzion

Hugs ladies. Let's inspire each other. Sticking together until you we all get the babies we deserve! Love to you all <3!


----------



## fairyy

Yes, we will all get that BFP soon :dust:

How about your opk today, Confuzion ?


----------



## confuzion

Haven't taken it yet fairyy. Waiting for evening urine. That's usually when I get my positives :) I'm still hoping it's negative though! I'll update soon as I take it :winkwink:


----------



## KatieSweet

I'll stalk this thread :) The witch got me today but am feeling optimistic and hopeful for June!


----------



## confuzion

FX you'll be celebrating your June BFP with us in a few weeks time katiesweet!


----------



## confuzion

Promised an update on the OPK so just wanted to say it was negative! Very relieved. CD11 ovulation last month really worried me. So hoping this month gives me a nice mature egg to fertilize :D.


----------



## n.miller

confuzion said:


> Promised an update on the OPK so just wanted to say it was negative! Very relieved. CD11 ovulation last month really worried me. So hoping this month gives me a nice mature egg to fertilize :D.

Great to hear that Confuzion. FX that you still have a few more days before you get a +opk.


----------



## twinkie2

Just wanted to throw some <3 back out to everyone too!

Confuzion-glad your opk was negative tonight! I forget what cd I'm on until I read your posts sometimes, excited we're close in cycles again. O is nagging me and I may need to temp to confirm it because I just can't let go :dohh:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Confuzion, yayy for negative OPK.

Twinkie, I think it's ok to keep temping. It feels good to know that we can at least be a little in control of something. 

Today I found out that little eggy can move itself from one tubr to another especially if it comes out in the blocked section. This makes me happy. Our genius little egg! I also read that some tubes can be unblock through natural way, acupuncture, mayan massage, herbs, etc. I booked my first acupuncture appt for next Friday. Hopefully, she can help me with everything that is wrong. She is specializing in fertility and comes very recommended. So I'm quiet excited. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Currently in Florida and they are having beautiful weather. Wedding and moonshine tomorrow! :D


----------



## twinkie2

Yes control, when so little in controllable in ttc!

Have fun at the wedding and hope you get lots of bd in too ;)


----------



## n.miller

ILT - Only positive to no BFP last cycle and still being pre-O - the ability to consume alcohol! I've got a wedding to go to tomorrow as well. :happydance:


----------



## Tui

Miss you girls :hugs: not the same over in January Jellybeans. It's also upsetting me a bit right now. Fingers crossed for you all this time round.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Twinkie. Hopefully we can get some BD in tomorrow. I'm still spotting and feeling some gush of liquid coming fun. Feeling do sexy right now hahaha. 

N. Miller, you are not in Florida, are you? :D

Tui, is everything alright?


----------



## twinkie2

Oh Tui :hugs: I've seen some comments that some of the pregnancy boards aren't so friendly/supportive, so I'm assuming that you are referencing something along those lines. :( maybe if a few more of us get our bfps soon we won't be far behind you and we can all start a new thread full of support, laughter and loads of consideration for one another :)


----------



## n.miller

ILT - nope. Wish I was. I'm in NC and we got a cool snap this weekend. Went from high 80s to high 60s. 

Tui - sorry they upset you. I found a wedding board when I got engaged and ended up leaving it because people just weren't nice. It's one of the reasons I waited so long to join on here. I agree with Twinkie. We can support each other no matter what stage we're in in this process. 

Started opk testing this afternoon. Neg like I thought it would be. I typically don't O till cd 14-16. Its only cd 9


----------



## Lynny77

Tui, we love having you around! Sometimes I get sad when someone gets a bfp and disappears. That's my favorite thing about these threads is there's so much love and support. We are all here for each other.

ILT- so sorry the answers you got weren't what you were hoping. I do think it's so great that they unblocked one side! I think a bfp is just around the corner for you and hopefully it won't be ectopic and it'll stick. I wish I could pour you a glass of wine and give you a big hug! Have fun at the wedding and enjoy florida!

N.Miller have fun at the wedding as well!

Twinkie- yes I am a flight attendant:) And it is nice to feel like you have so much control over something in this ttc process!

Confuzion- yay to negative opk!

Deal, GG, Hunni, Sunshine and everyone else I'm missing right now hope you're all having a good day!


----------



## hunni12

I am having a good day thank you Lynny.


So i am still expressing colostrum from my breasts, no af and i havent tested. I am having random stomach cramps so who knows


----------



## confuzion

Tui - I find it very upsetting in the beginning of those pregnancy groups because of all the people losing their beans. I think next time around I will wait until first tri is over for most people, including me, before hopping in.

twinkie - I'm glad I will still be able to chart stalk you :)

ILT - that's really cool information about the egg! Amazing our bodies are I tell ya! I think acupunture will be great :) Hope you're enjoying your day!

lynny - hope you're having lots of symptoms :)

hunni - strange about the colostrum! Hope it's a good sign!

n.miller - FX for that positive soon! :)

AFM, OPKing again this evening. Hoping for a positive this time!


----------



## hunni12

The colostrum is indeed weird considering i never breastfed my son because i couldnt even produce a lot of milk. I do think i am going to wait to test because my af came 5 days late last month so if she isnt here by next friday i will test.

I hope you get your positive opk:)


----------



## Tui

Hi girls. Thank you for the kind words, you are all such good friends. 

I'm finding the JJ's a bit hard right now. Partly because there are so many of them and it's difficult to get in on a conversation when things move so fast. There are obvious little groups too. They haven't been horrible, but you get ignored sometimes so I've stopped posting. I also have no symptoms whereas they are all moaning about being sick etc. Poor things. The other reason is all the ladies who have miscarried. It breaks my heart. One of them I have got to know quite well. What can you possibly say to them. I feel selfish for worrying about my own little bean. Every time it happens, and there has been a lot recently, I wonder if I'm next. I can't be putting myself through that. I have enough stress at home right now.

I didn't want to leave you guys but felt I had to. I didn't want to be insensitive. Didn't know what to do really. I'm crying as I write this. Bloody hormones! 

Thanks for letting me offload xx


----------



## confuzion

You're welcome here Tui always :hugs:. There's no rule that our graduates have to leave! I would like us to stay a tight-nit group :D.


----------



## hunni12

Oh tui you are always welcomed here hun, thats how i felt when i first went to the first tri


----------



## hunni12

This tingly feeling in my nips is so random its like random sharp pains that come in them.

& I know this isn't a symptom but my boobs feel hot? Like the rest of my body feels normal but they feel so hot and warm


----------



## confuzion

Never experienced any of that hunni. Your body gives you funny symptoms lol.

I got a smiley face on my OPK as expected :D!


----------



## hunni12

Hooray for the smiley now get to bding woman!

My body does strange things lol, i do a sit down job so i feel any and everything..according to my new period i should be around 9 dpo and i had this sharp feeling in my uterus it felt like pins and needles?:dohh:


----------



## fairyy

@Confuzion: Yay smiley face and saw on your chart that you already BDed. Yay :happydance:


----------



## Tui

Both DH and I have been dreaming about baby boys this last week. Anyone think it's a sign?


----------



## n.miller

Confuzion - yay! Get to BDing. 

Tui - maybe. But while baby is genetically either male or female already, his or her external genitalia hasn't formed yet. It's actually really interesting how it all develops.


----------



## confuzion

Interesting tui! I'm a big believer in power of dreams! Totally could be a sign!

The three day marathon has begun here. 1 night down, 2 to go! :D. Can't wait to get them out of the way :rofl:.


----------



## n.miller

confuzion said:


> The three day marathon has begun here. 1 night down, 2 to go! :D. Can't wait to get them out of the way :rofl:.

Enjoy! We just started EOD... though I'm really in the mood today so we may do it twice :sex:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Ladies, I hope everyone enjoyed their weekend. I got a little sunburn and able to enjoy alcoholic beverages. Yayy.

Tui, feel free to stay with our thread. Like everyone else said, I do feel sad when obe of our graduates move on. I'd like to hear what's going on with you, see pics, etc. For whatever reason, I don't feel bothered by it. I think it's because we've know each other for a few cycles now. Maybe when the majority of us finally get our diplomas, we can create a group thread :)

We finally BD this morning! Yayyy. Spotting is finally gone. Hopefully, I'll O on time if not that's ok too. 

Happy BDing ladies! Sorry if I missed a post or two.


----------



## confuzion

n.miller - twice! You saucy minx :haha:. Twice in one day is extremely rare for us. Has maybe happened twice since we've been married :haha:.

ILT - FX you O on time and catch that little eggy!


----------



## Tui

confuzion said:


> n.miller - twice! You saucy minx :haha:. Twice in one day is extremely rare for us. Has maybe happened twice since we've been married :haha:.
> 
> ILT - FX you O on time and catch that little eggy!

My BFP month we did it every day for 9 days and twice the day before O :haha: I'm glad we don't have to do that again ! Fingers crossed.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

Can I join in here please? AF is now due 2nd June because my chemical last month seems to have made me ovulate late this cycle. 1DPO today and I already feel this wait is going to draaaaaaaaag.


----------



## kwynia

I am officially in for June, I knew I was gonna be here :) *sigh* next AF due on...ba ba baaaa....father's day....really? Oh boy :)


----------



## sunshine2014

I spoke too soon - I was convinced my symptoms were PMS, however turns out I got a positive last week!! Best of luck to everyone here...February is a great month for babies XO


----------



## Deal9027

Tui - please stay with us!!! We'd miss you otherwise!!

Kwynia - sorry AF got you but I love how optimistic you are!!!! 

How's everyone doing today? I had a fabulous weekend that flew by but I have a feeling this week is going to DRAG!


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats sunshine!!! That's a wonderful surprise! Woo Hoo for Feb. Babies!


----------



## twinkie2

Awesome news sunshine, huge congrats!!

Tui-nowhere does it say you have to leave us and we love your comments, support and hearing how you're doing!! I agree with ILT-maybe soon we'll all get our BFPs and can start our own pregnancy thread, trimesters really don't matter to us, I just want to continue to see how all my lovely ladies are doing!

ILT-I got a sunburn too, unfortunately it was in Iowa not Florida, but glad I got some sun :) Good luck, with that tube open now, I know you've got a good and lucky month coming your way. When do you think you'll O?

Lynny-I'm so jealous! I just flew for the first time ever in my entire life back in Feb!! Wasn't the biggest fan of the flying part, but loved the trip it took me to!! 

kwynia-sorry about AF, but a father's day bfp sounds so wonderful!

hunni-not sure about the colostrum, but nipples got super sensitive with my bfp, all our bodies are so different, but hoping this is it for you!

Deal-any symptoms yet?


----------



## fairyy

sunshine2014 said:


> I spoke too soon - I was convinced my symptoms were PMS, however turns out I got a positive last week!! Best of luck to everyone here...February is a great month for babies XO

Congrats dear :flower:


----------



## mwel8819

Congrats Sunshine! :) Praying for a Happy and Healthy 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## confuzion

Tui said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> n.miller - twice! You saucy minx :haha:. Twice in one day is extremely rare for us. Has maybe happened twice since we've been married :haha:.
> 
> ILT - FX you O on time and catch that little eggy!
> 
> My BFP month we did it every day for 9 days and twice the day before O :haha: I'm glad we don't have to do that again ! Fingers crossed.Click to expand...

You will when you start TTC #2 :winkwink:



CoffeePuffin said:


> Can I join in here please? AF is now due 2nd June because my chemical last month seems to have made me ovulate late this cycle. 1DPO today and I already feel this wait is going to draaaaaaaaag.

:hi: welcome and good luck! Sorry about your chemical. I had one in Feb/March that also made me O later.




kwynia said:


> I am officially in for June, I knew I was gonna be here :) *sigh* next AF due on...ba ba baaaa....father's day....really? Oh boy :)

Sorry about AF but YES! Father's day BFP :happydance:. I got to share my news with my husband about my first pregnancy on father's day last year. Hoping we'll be celebrating a healthy bean this time!



Deal9027 said:


> Tui - please stay with us!!! We'd miss you otherwise!!
> 
> Kwynia - sorry AF got you but I love how optimistic you are!!!!
> 
> How's everyone doing today? I had a fabulous weekend that flew by but I have a feeling this week is going to DRAG!

I hear you about it dragging! I start my tww tomorrow I believe, and because I'm so hopeful I think it will be the longest of all!


----------



## n.miller

Congratulations Sunshine! 

And welcome to all those who are joining for June. FX for lots of February babies.


----------



## Deal9027

Twinkie - Of coarse against my better judgement I can't help but SS!!! I have been unusually tired since Saturday (but alas I can't help but think that this is too early for it to be indicitive of pregnancy). I've also been food obsessed (this could easily be PMS tho) I have a slight bachache (not a usual PMS sign but it does happen sometimes just before AF) & yesterday & today I've been a little irritable (easily could be PMS). Time to repeat my mantra - Que Sera Sera, Whatever will be will be.

Confuzion - Fx Fx Fx - for you this cycle!!!


----------



## mwel8819

Tui said:


> Both DH and I have been dreaming about baby boys this last week. Anyone think it's a sign?

Actually everything I've read points to it being right the opposite (So a girl!). I have dreamed of both. :)


----------



## Tui

So excited for you all, the wait is killing me! Yes I want you all to get bfps this month so we can be bump buddies. 

Confuzion, think I'm too old to be thinking about two babies! I'll be happy with one. Please be sticky little one.


----------



## Lynny77

haha Tui I'm the same! At this point in my life I'll be so happy with the one!

I'm a nervous ball of energy (12dpo) and it doesn't help that I'm on call for work and that makes me anxious as well. Deal- I'm just repeating your mantra over and over!


----------



## Tui

When are you testing lynny? Are you one of these wait till I'm late girls that kill us each month ? :haha:


----------



## Lynny77

Oh I totally am Tui! lol. I usually start spotting a few days prior to af so I don't normally get the chance to test early. Or I do a cervix check and find a brown speck and I know I'm out. I've only done one cervix check and I'm trying so hard not to do another one! Sometimes I think I'd be better off poas'ing because the wait kills me. But last time I poas'ed I used my fancy digital I was saving and I peed on it- wiped- and there was af. So heartbreaking!


----------



## Tui

Oh lynny, that would have upset me too. I hope the witch stays away. I'll be stalking for pictures :rofl:


----------



## MellyH

Lynny, what awful timing! That's just cruel. 

Well here I am! *makes herself comfortable* Someone pass the chocolate and the chick flicks and the Clearasil.


----------



## Tui

Oh bum melly. You can have my share of chocolate. I've gone off it lately.


----------



## MellyH

I'll take it gladly! :lol:


----------



## confuzion

I'm thinking you have the right idea not testing until you're late now melly. Wish I had your resolve. Sorry to see you here :( here's some chocolate https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-L-uZLwTP0dI/TVssZvXVdrI/AAAAAAAAAD4/44HzxbH1VMM/s1600/Chocolate.gif


My favorite chick flicks: 
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/48/Twenty_seven_dresses.jpg https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/0/01/13Goingon30.jpg/220px-13Goingon30.jpg https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/9/93/Just_like_heaven.jpg.


----------



## MellyH

I haven't seen Just Like Heaven, I don't think! I will load it up later tonight if it's on Netflix. ;)

I guess I'm lucky if my period arrives on 12DPO regularly - it's not like I have to wait tooooo long to test if I'm late! The extra few days to 14DPO might be enough to break me ;)


----------



## tryinNHouston

Hello all. Add me to the list. This is our 3rd month ttc. Hope we all get bfp's


----------



## kwynia

I haven't seen just like heaven either and im a huge mark ruffalo fan. Gonna have to check it out. L. O. V. E. 13 going on 30!


----------



## twinkie2

Super cliché, but my fav chic flicks are Dirty Dancing and Steel Magnolias (but only if you feel like crying!)


----------



## confuzion

I've never seen steel magnolias. But of course Dirty Dancing is classic :D.

I was talking more along the lines of guilty pleasure type chick flicks hehe. Definitely love me a good Mark Ruffalo movie! And Just Like Heaven is one I've seen many many many many times LOL. Hope you ladies like!


----------



## confuzion

tryinNHouston said:


> Hello all. Add me to the list. This is our 3rd month ttc. Hope we all get bfp's

Welcome! Good luck :)


----------



## n.miller

I'm a wait until I'm late kinda girl too. As much as the tww kills me, I'd rather have 2 weeks+ where I can fantasize. I rather AF announce the BFN.


----------



## confuzion

I think I would prefer that too n.miller but I just have no self-control lol.


----------



## kwynia

Ugh...moan....I hate you cramps......blehhhhhhhhh


----------



## MellyH

I am there with you, kwynia.


----------



## mckpedro

I'm Joining! Hi everyone! So I went to my FS today after being on femara, i have one egg size 19- I'll be doing HCG shot wednesday at 4pm, i'm so nervous, i am not a fan of needles/shots at all, but if all goes well we will be testing June 6th! with a due date on Valentines  
Fingers crossed for us this month ladies! 

:dust:


----------



## kwynia

Cramps make me resent men, they got it so easy ;)


----------



## kwynia

Hi mckpedro, I know so many valentine babies :) :dust:


----------



## confuzion

:hi: mckpedro, welcome and good luck!

Big hugs to you ladies with the cramps!


----------



## KatieSweet

Sunshine - a huge congrats to you! :) :happydance:
Kwynia - I hear ya. Finally done with cramping since today, whew. They were nasty this time around! Hope yours will go away soon too!

...seeing that big chocolate image makes me want chocolate. I've already had so, so much sugar this week :S Today I'm trying to crank it down a notch... 

I loved Just Like Heaven! Any Reese Witherspoon movie will do. I'm also a sucker for Meg Ryan movies. You've Got Mail! Sleepless in Seattle! When Harry Met Sally!


----------



## slowloris

Just found this thread :D in gonna try and hold out till June to test at 12/13dpo i no i wont be able to last longer than that!! 
hi all, good luck :)


----------



## n.miller

Hey ladies. Off to the RE appointment. I'll update you all when we get home this afternoon.


----------



## twinkie2

n.miller said:


> Hey ladies. Off to the RE appointment. I'll update you all when we get home this afternoon.

Hope it goes well!!

Also, Sandra Bullock is one of my favs! Sleepless in Seattle (hehe, just watched in the other weekend on netflix!)


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I've promised myself I won't buy any extra FRERS this cycle. I have 3 and will try super hard to wait til AF is due to test.


----------



## Deal9027

Twinkie - Another thing we have in common - movies!! Dirty Dancing if a fav as is Steel Magnolias but like you said - only if I want to cry!!! My guilty pleasure chick flick - Sixteen Candles. I love that movie!!! 

I don't really watch more recent chick flicks because as I got older I replaced chick flicks with chick lit. I have certain book series and/or authors that are great at making me laugh & then there are the tear jerkers. I broke down & read The Fault in Our Stars when I started my period this last time - what a hot mess of emotions I was after that!!! But it was SO worth it!!!

Good luck today N.Miller!!! I hope your appointment goes well!!!

Melly - sorry to see that the :witch: got you. June is a GREAT month for making babies so best of luck this cycle!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Confuzion - the gigantic picture of chocolate has me salvating & dreaming of chocolate covered everything!!!


----------



## Mezzanotte

Joining here too the witch found me yesterday. I have seriously got to find a new hiding place.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Back from vacation and BnB! :D

Twinkie, not sure when I am going to O this month. I heard that HSG could delay ovulation. So, I am just relaxing right now. Start BBT again and going to start peeing on OPKs :D. Have you decided to give this month a try or a break? 

Confuzion, thank you!! Hope we all catch the little eggy this cycle :D. And I am a little ...just a little...jealous that you are already in your TWW! FX!! 

Tui, twice/day? pheww...don't think I have time to do it. The last time we did it for 9 days straight, we didn't want to touch each other for 2 weeks! ahahhaha. 

N. Miller, good luck on the doctor's appointment. Let us know whenever you have time :). 

Mwel, are you guys going to find out the gender of the baby? 

Melly, sorry to see that you are here with us. 

Mck, FX on the HCG shot. Let us know how it went :). 

Deal, when are you going to test? Or are you going to POAS at all this cycle? 

I love chick flix. Unfortunately, my go to movies are not chick flix. I know...I am weird. DH was like...you are the only girl I know who watch LOTR, Resident Evil, or other action movies when you are not feeling well. Lately, I've been reading a lot. Basically, a book/day. Thank god for Amazon free books! They are not the greatest but heck..I can't be picky when it's free :p.

To all of the new ladies, welcome!! :wave:

Sunshine: congrats!


----------



## Deal9027

ILT - I almost NEVER watch chick flicks & I LOVE LOTR & Resident Evils and other action-y movies & I'm a huge Tarrentino fan! Love me some Kill Bills & Pulp Fiction!!!!! Oh & can't forget Harry Potter!!!! Really, I can watch just about anything. The Hubs & I are big Documentary fans too. And as much as this may sound like I watch a lot of TV I actually rarely watch it. We will sometimes head off to bed & watch something until we fall asleep which usually means we watch about 15mins of it...lol!!!!

As far as testing - If I can get to 10DPO I will start poas!! I'm jealous of those who get to - I usually am out before I'm even "late" because I'm finding that I ovulate late & have a short LP...boo!!! But I've started taking Vitex this cycle and am hoping, hoping, hoping to at least lengthen my LP Fx Fx Fx


----------



## MellyH

I just watched While You Were Sleeping a few months ago (for the first time in about 10 years), it held up. :lol:

My guilty pleasure chick flicks are the Adam Sandler/Drew Barrymore pair-ups - Wedding Singer and 50 First Dates. I am SO EXCITED that they are pairing up for another one (... Blended? Or something like that?). 

Last night I watched Game of Thrones and the first two episodes of Sailor Moon (which is on hulu now! My 13-year-old self is giddy!!).


----------



## twinkie2

:hi: ILT! Yes, I've finally committed to trying, almost too late, but got a quick bd in last night and hoping to get in today and tomorrow, I think O should be tomorrow, on CD15 like the last few cycles, but not sure if the cp will throw it off. I think since I was only 1 day late, when the bleeding started, I should be pretty regular. Fx'd!! And I'm jealous of confuzion being in the tww already, but we should be close to O with one another, I guess she'll have to feed our POAS addictions until we can get started :haha:

Deal-I love sixteen candles!! I think you and I would be absolute besties if we lived near one another. And I'm a big LOTR and HP fan as well!! And I'm always looking for a good book, so literally, just wrote that one down!

Mezz-:rofl: if you find a good place, please tell me, I promise I won't tell anyone!!! But sorry AF came, but you've got a great bunch of ladies here to keep you company :)

:hi: slowloris! Glad you found us :)


----------



## n.miller

MellyH said:


> Last night I watched Game of Thrones and the first two episodes of Sailor Moon (which is on hulu now! My 13-year-old self is giddy!!).


RE update later but... sailor moon is on Hulu? Melly, you have just made my summer extremely happy!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Deal! too bad we don't live close by. We'd be doing lots of LOTR, RE, and other syfy and action flix! hahahaha. I heard good things about vitex so hopefully it can help lengthening your LP. Have you spoken to your OB regarding your LP? 

Melly, Sailormoon!! oohh...i am going to check it out. Love Hulu!

Twinkie, FX!!! Hope you guys catch the egg this time too :D.


----------



## slowloris

Well i feel a little immature my cheer up movie is always the lion king! Or Madagascar or jungle book! Guess ill prob get sick of watching them when i have kids tho!


----------



## slowloris

P.s i am the only person in my friend group that loves kids films! Its a secret :) also loved frozen!


----------



## n.miller

slowloris said:


> P.s i am the only person in my friend group that loves kids films! Its a secret :) also loved frozen!

Who doesn't love Frozen. Even DH tolerated it.


----------



## n.miller

So, met with RE. After discussion of everything and an ultrasound, diagnosis is PCO. Since I am cd 12 today RE had hoped to give me a shot to increase ovulation this cycle, but no follicles were developed enough. RE doesn't think I will O on time if at all this cycle. He took 13 vials of blood to run everything from hormone to genetic screening. DH has SA next Tuesday and I need to schedule HSG once I get AF. I also need to start a no carb diet due to PCO. When blood work comes back RE will prescribe meds for PCO. He thinks we could be preg by years end. But doubtful I'll get BFP this cycle. So looks like I'm out for June, but count me in for July.


----------



## MellyH

Okay, good that the RE has a game plan, NM!

And yes, they just put Sailor Moon on hulu this week - I think the first four episodes are there and then they're releasing two new episodes a week? That's probably as much as my husband could take, to be fair. :lol:


----------



## MellyH

Periods SUCK. Just a heads-up. SUCKY. STUPID AND SUCKY.


----------



## mwel8819

I love this. I love movies!!! I think I may love TV more and my idea of good movies are going to be far away from ya'll's. Hehe! 

Melly-OMG GOT is amazing!!! And I'm sorry you are hurting. :(

Anyways, my favorite movies are of course The Notebook and Twilight (only because the books were great). I love anything supernatural and action. Harry Potter! The Mortal Instruments! Any kind of superhero, I love Iron Man (MY FAVE), Superman, and Batman! Transformers, Fast and Furious (I'm all over the place except for comedy) I'm such a nerd for real. I also love Meg Ryan, Sandra Bullock, and Kate Hudson.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

N. Miller, don't count yourself out yet for this cycle. You never know!! No carb diet sounds tough. can you do low carb instead of no carb? FX everything will go well with the tests and HSG :). 

Melly, sorry to hear AF is not pleasant this cycle. Then again, she is never pleasant! :). 

Mwel, right up my alley!! Love those kind of movies. I can't wait for the new Transformer and probably going to watch Godzilla this weekend :).


----------



## MellyH

mwel, have you read the books? I have been into this series for nearly 15 years. :lol: Still can't believe they're turning my favourite fantasy series into such an amazing TV show!!


----------



## confuzion

It's no wonder I gravitate towards you guys here! I love everything that was mentioned. I don't really have any particular taste for anything. I love everything lol. I missed out on such fun conversation!

Love GOT (and I read the first 2 books before the tv show started, and half of the third, when I tried to pick up where I left off, I found that I'd forgotten so many of the details that I need to start over :dohh:. One day I will read the books again from Book 1 to 4. And believe it or not I'm avoiding the tv show for now so as not to have spoilers for the books :haha:. I'll watch when the series is complete.)

I love LOTR also! And HP! And sadra Bullock movies! And Meg Ryan! Sixteen candles! Sailor moon (it's been so long!!)! Lion king <3! Frozen!

And don't get me started on Adam Sandler/ Drew Barrymore pair-ups! Who doesn't love the wedding singer? 50 first dates (just watched it for the bazillionth time the other day, and still hilarious! 'get off the juice Doug!'). And definitely so ecstatic for Blended!


----------



## confuzion

slowloris said:


> Just found this thread :D in gonna try and hold out till June to test at 12/13dpo i no i wont be able to last longer than that!!
> hi all, good luck :)

Hi slowloris!! Welcome :D and good luck!



*N. miller* - glad they have a game plan for you. Someone else I know here had to go on a no-carb diet because of PCOS and got knocked up on her first month of Clomid! So FX!



CoffeePuffin said:


> I've promised myself I won't buy any extra FRERS this cycle. I have 3 and will try super hard to wait til AF is due to test.

Good luck waiting! Hope you are stronger than I am :haha:



Mezzanotte said:


> Joining here too the witch found me yesterday. I have seriously got to find a new hiding place.

:rofl:, yes, we need to build a bunker for all of us ladies to hide from the witch!



MellyH said:


> Periods SUCK. Just a heads-up. SUCKY. STUPID AND SUCKY.

I approve this message.

*Deal* - FX your LP lengthened!

*ILT and twinkie* - you girls will be in the tww with me soon enough :D


----------



## n.miller

Thanks guys. I'm just happy to have some answers. Not thrilled with the results but it's a start and the RE is confident. 

Is it wrong of me to feel like shouting "told you so" to everyone of my friends who kept repeating "just relax. If you weren't so stressed you'd get preg". No amount of relaxation would have prevented PCO. It irritates me so much that it was like they were telling me that I was the cause and it was totally in my control, despite knowing in my heart something wasn't normal.

Confuzion - I got stuck on book 3 of GOT as well. Rereading is my summer plan. I'll watch the show when I finish all the books.

I love HP and LOTR, and hunger games. I'm a huge Disney fan. Possibly going for my bday in June for a quick trip.


----------



## confuzion

Yes! :dohh: the 'just relax' line! Hate it! Looks like we're on the same path with GOT!

Hunger games! Never read the books, but the movies are pretty awesome. Even my husband likes them lol. June Disney trip sounds amazing! I've never been :sad1:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

N. Miller, totally understand what you are feeling. I think that's why I keep TTC under the blankets and tons of bricks secured inside a vault! ahahaha. It feels good though to know that whatever is wrong is fixable! 

GOT! Yea...that series kill me. It's not even finish yet and they already made a series out of it. I like the books but it's a bit slower than other fantasy books I've read so far. Confuzion, I had to re-read the whole thing. After I finished the 4th book, I could barely finish the 5th. I'm still not done with it. I put it away about two years ago. Maybe, it's time to pick it back up again.


----------



## confuzion

Lol yes, the books are definitely hard to read! Makes your head-spin with all the jumping around and the million characters! But I found I was satisfied and it was worth the effort last time around. Hoping the re-read is a little easier!


----------



## mwel8819

Melly - I haven't. :( But I'm glad because the series is wonderful!!! I'm glad I don't know what is coming. My hubby and I watch ever Sunday night.

Confuzion - OMG FROZEN!!! It's amazing! Do you watch Once Upon a Time on ABC??



n.miller said:


> I love HP and LOTR, and hunger games. I'm a huge Disney fan. Possibly going for my bday in June for a quick trip.

Me too!!! LOTR is awesome! We have went to Disney 3 times since we have been married and we have been married for 6 years in Sept. We love it! Confuzion, you really need to go at least once. I felt like a little girl again. :)

What about shows? Do ya'll watch all the drama's on ABC? or The Vampire Diaries on CW?


----------



## mwel8819

confuzion said:


> Yes! :dohh: the 'just relax' line! Hate it! Looks like we're on the same path with GOT!

I agree! That line does suck! I heard it all the time while we were trying. Doesn't make a bit of difference! Now I will say I had to "relax" more while doing the deed to make it happen.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lately, we've been watching 24, The 100, Agents of Shield, Resurrection, The Originals, Lost Girl, Witches of East End, and a few others that I can't remember right now.


----------



## sunshine2014

Sending everyone BFP for June. :) June is a Great time to find out, a perfect way to bring in the summer. Good luck ladies, you're almost there!


----------



## kwynia

Speaking of books and TV shows, anybody a fan of the Outlander books? I'm getting pretty excited for the show to start.


----------



## confuzion

mwel - I do watch once upon a time! And when I saw the end of the last season finale I about fell over in my chair! Elsa!!! 

kwynia - I never heard of those books. What are they about?


----------



## confuzion

ILT - out of the shows you mentioned I think I only watch the originals, the 100, and I've seen a few episodes of witches of east end but definitely nowhere near caught up on it.


----------



## MellyH

kwynia, my friend is SUPER into that series. I tried to read the first book and wasn't a huge fan.


----------



## kwynia

It's a great series of books, they are long but in a good way, very action packed once you get into it. I love to read so I like long books, but I am also stuck on the third GoT book ;) I flew through the outlander books back to back. Here's a link to the authors page, she does a better job describing the series than I ever could, https://www.dianagabaldon.com/books/outlander-series/outlander/ 

And Starz will start airing the 1st season soon. I am skeptical but hopeful. The author has been very involved with the production.


----------



## kwynia

MellyH said:


> kwynia, my friend is SUPER into that series. I tried to read the first book and wasn't a huge fan.

I totally get that, it's not for everyone, in fact the first book is more story development than action (and a little "romancy"), but the rest of the series is a lot of fun.


----------



## jmandrews

I watch Once Upon a Time! Love it! 
I also watch Revenge! It's gotten so good! I hate that I have to wait until the fall for it to come back on!


----------



## confuzion

Interesting kwynia - I'll look into it!

JM - I watch revenge too!! Love it! I've got about 3 episodes to catch up on though so no spoilers! I'm behind on most of my shows. And I watch a whole lot of them lol.


----------



## Deal9027

The only show I watch is The Walking Dead (what can I say - I'm the only girl in the house...unless you count my cat...but I'm severly outnumbered). Other than that I just don't have time to watch TV so I started getting so behind I had to give up for a while. I like that Netflix has a lot of series so I can watch them at my own pace. The Hubs & I are considering starting to watch Dexter on Netflix. I've heard it was a really good show. And I really liked the main actor when he was in Six Feet Under.


----------



## kwynia

I have a non-TTC related MRI today, feeling some anxiety. For the past 6 months or so I've had unexplained nausea, fatigue and weakness on a daily basis. All my blood work came back normal so hoping the MRI will give us an answer, but im also a little scared. I have numerous other symptoms including extreme light sensitivity, most are synonymous with a vestibular disorder. Wish me luck :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kwynia, good luck!!! Hope everything is ok. Let us know as soon as you find out. 

Confuzion, I like that show. Something different :). 

Still waiting to O. Not sure if it's coming anytime soon :). :coffee:


----------



## Deal9027

Best of luck Kwynia!! I hope you find some answers and are on your path to wellness soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

We also watch the walking dead :D. Yeah Deal I can never watch shows in their time slots. I stream them on my own time too. I've seen all of Dexter and all of Six Feet Under. Both amazing of course. I was just telling my husband the other day what an amazing actor Michael C. Hall is because his character in Dexter is SO DIFFERENT than Six Feet Under and yet he does both SO WELL.


----------



## confuzion

Good luck Kwynia :hugs:.


----------



## MellyH

Let us know how it goes, kwynia, fingers crossed for good results. 

I was trying to work out whether I'd need to find the translation for 'pregnancy test' in Japanese while we're on our honeymoon but it looks like we'll either know by the time we go and either be trying again while we're there, or avoiding sushi!


----------



## confuzion

FX you'll be avoiding sushi :D


----------



## Lynny77

Melly hopefully you'll be avoiding sushi! When is your wedding? So exciting!

Kwynia good luck! Sending loads of positive energy your way!

Deal I love Netflix for that reason!

My guilty pleasure show has been the WWE Divas reality show. I just can't get enough. lol. Kind of embarrassing!

ILT hopefully you o soon!

Confuzion- you must be in the 2ww now?

Twinkie how are you doing?


----------



## MellyH

Lynny, our wedding/s were last June/July! :lol: But we didn't have time for a honeymoon so we decided to go for our first anniversary. ;)


----------



## confuzion

Lynny - said it on the other thread but no harm in emphasizing: I CAN'T WAIT FOR YOU TO :test: :happydance:.

And yes I am in the tww now :), 2 DPO!


----------



## Deal9027

Yay Confuzion - you'll be POAS in no time!!!!


----------



## Lynny77

Melly that's awesome! You'll have so much fun! All the sweeter for the wait:)

Confuzion- thank you! I'm so scared to poas. I'm scared to see a bfn and also everytime in the past that I've tested af showed her ugly face. 

Deal we're getting there!!!


----------



## n.miller

Lynny77 said:


> Confuzion- thank you! I'm so scared to poas. I'm scared to see a bfn and also everytime in the past that I've tested af showed her ugly face.

I am so terrified of the BFN that I wait for AF. I've told myself that I won't wait more than a week after AF is due (obviously she's never been more than 1 day late thus far) but something tells me I'm going to the the woman who doesn't know for sure that she's pregnant till a month or so in due to my insane fear of POAS and getting disappointed.




I am so on a roller coaster of emotion right now. I think the PCOS diagnosis is starting to sink in. I just wish I hadn't been right that something was wrong. I wish it all just was one of those "relax, have a glass of wine" type issues. To make matters worse, my dad is looking up causes of PCOS. He's in end stage renal failure due to his diabetes right now and I didn't have the heart to tell him that the doctor said that my PCOS is likely related to his diabetes. I'm scared he's going to find out that it could be, and that he'll blame himself for passing the issues on to me.


----------



## jmandrews

confuzion said:


> Interesting kwynia - I'll look into it!
> 
> JM - I watch revenge too!! Love it! I've got about 3 episodes to catch up on though so no spoilers! I'm behind on most of my shows. And I watch a whole lot of them lol.


It's so good! Oh well it's intense! I can't wait for the fall now. :) I feel like it got better when I didn't think it was possible.


----------



## Lynny77

n.miller now you know what's happening with our body and many women go on to get a bfp with pcos. My sister had it as well. They told her it was best case scenario in terms of finding out why she wasn't getting pregnant. Hopefully your dad doesn't blame himself. You'll get there!


----------



## confuzion

I've met so many women here on BnB with PCOS. It's more common than you'd think. Most of them have gone on to conceive quickly. Much more quickly than I have and I don't have pcos. Don't fret. Success is close!

JM - I'm excited to get caught up now! Hopefully tomorrow I'll be home with some down time :D

Lynny - :coffee:, waiting on your BFP!


----------



## twinkie2

Ahh, I'm here, crazy busy the past few days!

Lynny-I'm well, think today is the day, fx'd tomorrow will be 1dpo. I am going nuts waiting to see your test!! You have amazing willpower (how the heck do you and Melly do it! I'm a terrible influence!)

ILT-hope O is coming for you soon so we can be tww buddies :hugs:

:hi: to everyone, trying to get caught up, but have more work to do tonight, so probably won't get to say much til tomorrow!


----------



## n.miller

confuzion said:


> I've met so many women here on BnB with PCOS. It's more common than you'd think. Most of them have gone on to conceive quickly. Much more quickly than I have and I don't have pcos. Don't fret. Success is close!




Lynny77 said:


> n.miller now you know what's happening with our body and many women go on to get a bfp with pcos. My sister had it as well. They told her it was best case scenario in terms of finding out why she wasn't getting pregnant. Hopefully your dad doesn't blame himself. You'll get there!

Thanks guys. I'm trying to learn as much as I can. I'm still opk testing this month and thus far neg. Mom said she'll talk with my dad if necessary. FX that I still O on this cycle if only just so the next one will start.


----------



## jmandrews

confuzion said:


> I've met so many women here on BnB with PCOS. It's more common than you'd think. Most of them have gone on to conceive quickly. Much more quickly than I have and I don't have pcos. Don't fret. Success is close!
> 
> JM - I'm excited to get caught up now! Hopefully tomorrow I'll be home with some down time :D
> 
> Lynny - :coffee:, waiting on your BFP!

Let me know what you think when you are finished!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

N. Miller, if you go to LTTC section, you'll see the success stories. I saw plenty of women with PCOS got their BFPs. I know that by reading someone else's BFPs with my condition makes me feel better and hopeful. Hopefully, your dad won't blame himself. It's not anything that anyone can do. The best thing to do right now is to keep your chin up and move forward. I too knew that there was something wrong with me but there is nothing much that I can do. I'm a believer that everything happen for a reason. Not super religious person but I do believe that I won't be given challenges that I can not take...except a triplet! :D. We an do it! You can do it! 

Twinkie! I assumed you were pretty busy with work, which is a good thing :). I might O on time. opk is starting to get darker! Yaayy. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## confuzion

N.miller I've got my FX that you will be surprised with a BFP this cycle :D

ILT - woohoo! Can't wait for you to join me in the tww! Now that your tube is opened up, good things are gonna happen!

JM - will do :)

It's past midnight so I'm 3 DPO! Woohoo. So far this tww is going fast :D


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Confuzion, 3 DPO already! Wow time flies. I am pretty excited about O this cycle. I at least have waaayyyy better chance than the last 6 cycles. FX for us!


----------



## confuzion

Yes you do!! I think your BFP is on the horizon! :D


----------



## Tui

Hi girls, just checking in. Desperate for some BFPs from you all in a few days. How some of you aren't testing is beyond me, sheesh, very hard for a poas addict! Or a voyuer perhaps?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I think I'm going to stock up on FRER. I need to know ASAP so I can contact my OB and start monitoring it for possible ectopic. That means I'll start testing @ 10 DPO! Thanks for the confidence Confuzion! I'm about 60/40 right now. Part of me still wonder if there is anything else wrong. Hopefully going to the acupuncture will help ease my mind a bit.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Tui! Can't believe that you are already 6 weeks along! Anything new?


----------



## Tui

Just got back from my second chiropractor visit. How can you feel better but absolutely battered at the same time? Oh and I got lost walking the dogs in the woods this morning, and took a shortcut between paths. Big mistake. I found new muscles in my backside from climbing shoulder high grassy sand dunes, and my legs are scratched to bits from all the blackberry! Damm good day all round! I shouldn't be this happy. Must be the endorphins :haha:


----------



## Tui

They offered me the job finally. 30 page contract! Under the position title it says Professional Engineer. Haha. Sounds much more grand than it actually is.


----------



## Cheekygringo

Put me over here in this thread, will be testing mid month?


----------



## Deal9027

Congrats on the job Tui!!! That is wonderful news!!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Congrats Tui!! 

Deal! How are you doing?


----------



## akilgore2012

Back after a long time away! DS has started regressing with his STTN and it's killing DH and I!

I believe I'm getting ready to O soon. My cm turned from creamy to watery today. I feel like the EWCM is next!

Good luck to everyone that is going to be POAS soon! FX for some BFPs!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Welcome back Akilgore!! FX!! Looks like we are going to O around the same time :D.


----------



## Deal9027

ILT, well I'm super excited that the :witch: didn't show as of yet. That means I officialy made it thru 9DPO and am working on 10DPO today....woohoo!!! This is an accomplishment since I only made it 8DPO last cycle. I decided to "treat" myself to POAS this morning and it was a BFN but I'm totally fine with that. I knew going into this cycle I had some straightening out to do so I already claim victory to this cycle since I Oed a few days earlier & have lengthened my LP!! I got my eye on June or July for my BFP!!! I'm all set to order 20 opk cheaply online so I can identify my fertile window better next month & will continue using Vitex to balance out my cycle & it would be the 2nd month DH will be taking Fetilaid for Men to make sure he has some stellar sperm to catch my egg!!! Believe it or not, I am in a very happy mood even with AF's pending arrival any day. I'll take that as an added win to this cycle!


----------



## twinkie2

Big congrats on getting the job Tui! Sounds intimidating!!

Deal-any news??? Maybe you've posted on another thread that I just haven't made it to yet...

Welcome back akil! Sorry to hear ds is having some regression :hugs:

ILT-yes it has been just crazy!! But, rather than continue working this morning, I decided to catch up on my BnB:happydance: don't tell the hubs! I can see the light on the horizon, I'll be totally caught up by tomorrow, so no biggie, right?!:winkwink:


----------



## Deal9027

ILT - I hit "replay" before asking how you are doing...shame on me!!! S...How are you doing? Are you gearing up to O soon? I am extremely optimistic for you this cycle now that you are all cleared up on one side!!!! Fx Fx Fx


----------



## twinkie2

Oops, looks like we posted at almost the same time, BUT....

Congrats on af being a no show and lengthening your LP!! Also, congrats on soon to be bfp, because your chart looks amazing and does not at all indicate that the :witch: is coming anytime soon!! I'm wondering if your dip yesterday could be implantation, give it an other day or two and test again, I think if you use a FRER you'll get a great surprise. EEk! I've got everything crossed for you!!!! Tui needs company in 1st tri, let gets some graduates over there for her


----------



## Deal9027

:hi: Twinkie!!! I missed you!!! Glad to see you here today :)

I hope all is well & if it makes you feel better, I am buried in work but have decided I deserve a little "mental health break" so I'm here chatting away instead...lol!!!

I posted the same time as you with a little update on me if you look up you will see it :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Deal, it's not a big deal :D. I like to hear how everyone else is doing anyway. It stops me from thinking too much about O ahahhahaha. I take it that you've been taking Vitex this cycle then. Glad to hear that's working for you!!! I need to re-read the book that I have again. It's called Making Babies: 3 month program for maximum fertility. I read it when we first starting TTC and clearly have forgotten some stuff in there. Especially now that I am going to try acupuncture. super excited for my consultation/treatment tomorrow morning :). I think O will arrive on time, which is CD 16/friday. I guess I should be glad that O is very on time almost every cycle. 

Twinkie, didn't realize you are here! hahahahaha. I can't see your siggy from work (blocked...sucky work security!) but are you in your TWW already?


----------



## twinkie2

uggh! No! Felt O pains yesterday and was certain today would be 1dpo, but no temp increase!! What the heck is up with that?

Deal-missed you too! We did it again, see my comment above :) Apparently we are working on the same brain waves this morning, posting at the same time, avoiding work for a mental break when we have work to do...tsk, tsk,...ah who am I kidding, I love reading this!!


----------



## twinkie2

ILT-I just looked at your chart, do you think you O'd then? Your temp is up...


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Reading BnB is my guilty pleasure for sure!!

Twinkie, I was wondering about that. Just checked my CP and CM, so far it's watery, high, open, and medium. So, I wonder about my temp too this morning. Definitely felt way warm this morning but I don't think I O yet. hey, wanna swap temp a bit?? ahahha Maybe we can even it out between both of our temps! Maybe my temp will take a nice dip tomorrow and spike on saturday. I am trying not to stress out about O. DH reminds me last night to keep calm for these next few days and think of everyone on the road are idiots ahahahah. Yea. I have road rage issue :p. He is quite eager doing BD these past couple of days. I think the HSG renewed our optimism. :)


----------



## twinkie2

Sounds like a good idea to me with the temps ILT! 

And I love to hear that both you and your hubby are more excited for this cycle! This is going to be it for you!


----------



## shterr612

First cycle in, TTC#2! DD will be 2 in August! Very much hoping for a BFP in June! The time I am due to test will be my hubby's birthday and our 5th wedding anniversary! :)


----------



## twinkie2

Welcome shterr!! I'm hoping for a 5th anniversary BFP too! Good luck to both of us!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie, I have a good feeling for all of us! :D. 

Shterr, welcome and FX!


----------



## MellyH

Deal, that's great about the new and improved cycle!!


----------



## confuzion

akil - have fun :sex: :haha:

Deal - yay! Definitely good looking LP so far! Still hoping you get a BFP :)

cheekygringo and shterr - added you ladies, good luck for June!

twinkie - I think you may be Oing a bit later because of your chemical. But I think today might be the day! So one more :sex: and your chances are AWESOME this cycle :D

ILT - woohoo, almost tww time!!!


----------



## akilgore2012

Haha! Confuzion lets hope we can get some BD in while DS is "hopefully" sleeping!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Confuzion, hopefully O will come soon for me. Then we can all be testing buddies again :D.


----------



## Tui

Deal9027 said:


> Congrats on the job Tui!!! That is wonderful news!!!!

Thanks honey. Hey you temps are looking really good. Can't wait to see a bfp soon.


----------



## n.miller

Only 2 more days of BD for us. DH needs to abstain for a few days due to his SA on Tuesday. Today is cd 14, temp was still low and opk neg. 

We're having a very late date night tonight when DH gets off work. Gonna see the modnight showing of xmen. I'm excited.


----------



## fairyy

n.miller said:


> Only 2 more days of BD for us. DH needs to abstain for a few days due to his SA on Tuesday. Today is cd 14, temp was still low and opk neg.
> 
> We're having a very late date night tonight when DH gets off work. Gonna see the modnight showing of xmen. I'm excited.

Yay date night :winkwink: Lovely time ahead of you :)


----------



## confuzion

Have fun n.miller!!

ILT - yay testing buddies :happydance:


----------



## Deal9027

NMiller - I'm jealous!! I can't wait to see the new xmen movie!! Hopefully we can squeeze it in this wkend but DH and some family & friends are re-shingling our roof. I get to cook and be their beer biotch all wkend. Lucky me!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

N. Miller so jealous. I have a few movies to catch up. Hopefully we'll be able to see xmen this weekend. 

Deal, that will be the perfect time to order 3 large pizzas, garlic bread, and chicken wings! Put the beers outside in the bucket and you stay inside. :D. Btw, mmm..awesome temp spike! Did I miss your test today? 

Confuzion, not sure if I'm going to O tomorrow. OPK is still pretty darn light. Just a tad bit darker than last night. Maybe I'll O later this cycle. Boooo


----------



## Deal9027

ILT - I totally plan on ordering out for these guys!!!! And I did test this am but it was a bfn. No biggie - I'm just happy to lengthen my LP!!! I plan on keeping the :witch: away for as long as I can!!!

I do have to admit that the temp spike has me very curious to see what tomorrow's temp will be. I'm dreading the plummeting temp just before AF arrives. And I have a nagging backache that has been lingering since Sunday. I figured it meant I would start my period soon bit so far so good!


----------



## twinkie2

Deal!! Last month I swore af was coming because of my back ache but I had a bfp. I can't wait for morning to see your temp!


----------



## MellyH

Deal, I'm really excited for your chances!!


----------



## jmandrews

shterr612 said:


> First cycle in, TTC#2! DD will be 2 in August! Very much hoping for a BFP in June! The time I am due to test will be my hubby's birthday and our 5th wedding anniversary! :)

Yay so glad you are here!!!


----------



## Tui

Hi girls hope you are all good. Saw this earlier and thought it was brilliant. It's a birth announcement.
 



Attached Files:







birth-announcement-animal-balloon.jpeg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## twinkie2

:haha: that is epic!


----------



## confuzion

Sounds like all of us are excited for you Deal! Will be chart stalking you tomorrow!

Tui - haha awww I like that!

JM - I caught up on revenge today! Putting what I think in spoilers in case anyone else watches the show and hasn't seen the latest or will watch in the future :)


Spoiler
I can't believe they killed off Aiden and Conrad. What?! And I had a feeling David Clarke was still alive but awesome to see him! I wonder what Victoria meant when she said the David she knew was a different man than the one Amanda knew.

And victoria in a mental hospital! Perfect! I would have loved to see that psychiatrist taken down though. Especially after the part she played in killing Aiden.

Daniel is annoying the heck out of me. I can't wait until Emily/Amanda shows him who is boss. Margot too. I never liked her. But I think Nolan bit off more than he can chew by partnering up with her brother. I can already tell he's no good. But I don't care if he takes down Daniel lol.

Charlotte calling the cops on Jack?! Yikes. I hope things turn out well for Jack. I kind of wish they would bring Charlotte into the loop already. So much happened! I can't wait until the Fall! :D


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Tui, love it!!

Deal, 9Dpo temp drop....10 DPO temp spike....eekkkk..implantation!! I'm super excited for you! Can't wait to see the tests. 

Confuzion, dummy me open your spoiler before reading your post. :dohh: I better catch up on revenge too! So good.


----------



## confuzion

Lol ILT sorry! Hope you didn't read much of it, a lot of spoilers there!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Luckily I only read...can't believe they got rid of.....Phewww


----------



## confuzion

https://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxuyrspehO1rn95k2o1_400.gif


----------



## shterr612

twinkie2 said:


> Welcome shterr!! I'm hoping for a 5th anniversary BFP too! Good luck to both of us!!

Awesome! Congrats! I hope we get to surprise our OH with a great anniversary gift! :)


----------



## shterr612

jmandrews said:


> shterr612 said:
> 
> 
> First cycle in, TTC#2! DD will be 2 in August! Very much hoping for a BFP in June! The time I am due to test will be my hubby's birthday and our 5th wedding anniversary! :)
> 
> Yay so glad you are here!!!Click to expand...

Thanks for telling me about it! :)


----------



## MellyH

I am watching the season of Scrubs right now!


----------



## confuzion

Haha cool melly! I loved scrubs. I binge watched the whole series a while back. Hilarious! Actually, thinking about it makes me want to start watching it again lol.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

A thread, featuring my favourite people, that I didn't know about?!

I will join, I think I'll test June 6th. AF due June 4th, hopefully she retires for 9 months! x


----------



## CoffeePuffin

6DPO today. Got some cramping going on.


----------



## Lynny77

Alright ladies not yet officialy cd1 but the spotting tells me its coming. This month i have a plan. Going to try this temping business. Going to back up with the CBFM and the day i get the first peak its morning and night bd. And with thr testing at the fertility clinic find out whats wrong and fix it. And going to take my prenatals again. I remember when i first joined bnb there was a girl on her 10th cycle who got her bfp so hopefully that will be me! Lets do this


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lynny, hopefully the spotting goes away for the next 9 months! But if not, I like your plan! 

Tuesday, welcome back!!! :wave:

Coffee: symptom sounds good :). 

AFM, acupuncturist appointment is today. I am getting excited. My temp has been a little crazy these past couple of days. Not really sure if I actually O'd earlier this cycle. If I did, hopefully we caught the little egg. I was thinking of taking a little break from BD last night but DH got worried that I might have O today so he cut my BnB session short for some lovin haahahahah. Stupid temp worries me. I seriously don't know if we have a chance this cycle if I O'd earlier since last week we couldn't get as many BDs in after the HSG. Stupid temp better goes down tomorrow!


----------



## Deal9027

:hi: ladies! I just want you to know I was feeling pretty doom & gloomy....until I got on bnb that is!! You ladies are absolutely THE BEST and if/when the :witch: arrives I know exactly where to turn to & that means the world to me right now! I've been noting some of the shows everyone is talking about & hope some of them are on Netflix so I can indulge in a series or two during this rainy weekend while my DH & others are up on the roof re-shingling it!!


----------



## Deal9027

And Lynny - I love that you have a plan but I hope you don't have to use it!!! I have a plan for June as well & it feels good to have that & easily evokes hope & optimism into a new cycle!


----------



## kwynia

Scandal is on netflix, that would be good binge watching, the episodes always leave off with a mini cliffhanger so you get pulled right into the next.

AFM, still waiting on MRI results, supposed to hear today or monday....*tapping fingers on desk*
Af is on her way out, DH is desperate for some BD lol, everyone says that your sex life will go away after you've been married so long, but 14 years later we are still going at it ;)

Im watching everyday hoping for your BFPs :dust:


----------



## MellyH

Lynny, sounds like a great plan. I always read CBFM as the 'can't be fucked method' which always makes me giggle.


----------



## confuzion

Tuesdaysbaby - yay nice to see you here :D

Lynny - sorry about the spotting but love your attitude about next cycle. If it happens FX cycle 10 will be yours!

Deal - 11 DPO yay! Hoping to see a BFP from you soon :)

ILT - hope your temp goes down. But regardless, I hope you caught that eggie!

Kwynia - let us know the results. Enjoy :sex: :winkwink:

Melly - haha now I'm gonna start reading it that way too! :dohh:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Confuzion, hopefully so we can test together :D. 

Just got back from my acupuncture appointment and have to say that was the most informative and assuring appointment that I have ever have so far. She didn't tell me to "just relax and it'll happen". She went through my BBT chart with me and analyze every stinking "symptoms" i have that I feel out of my normal self before TTC. She suggested some items that I need to discuss with the RE and what type of treatments I might received from the RE. Things that the doctors brushed aside, we went through it! I showed her my tests results and she told me that I am still ovulating like a 20 year old and my hormones are normal and my chart looks great so far. She thinks that the only problem I have is the blocked tubes. Overall, great appointment. I came out totally relax, assured, and need a nap :). If you have a budget for it, I totally recommend going to a trustworthy acupuncturist. Feels like a therapy session with someone who knows and understand TTC!

To my BBT ladies, I did tell her that usually we stop BDing when I see a spike in my temp. She told me that I should keep going for 2 more days after the dip for O. Thought I'd share that with everyone else :).


----------



## MellyH

Okay, good to know about the additional sexy times, ILT! Glad you had such a good appointment. :D


----------



## Deal9027

ILT - So happy you had such a great appointment! And thanks for the tidbit...I'm sure DH will be happy to extend the BD marathon!!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Ladies!

Melly, your Japan trip is coming up soon, right? 

Deal, how are you feeling today? Still no AF right?


----------



## n.miller

FX for all you ladies this month. 

ILT - thanks for the info.

Deal - I hope AF is staying away.

On cd 15. Opk still neg. RE did say I prob won't O till cd 20-21. We haven't BD since Sunday and tonight is our last chance till Tues/Wed. I doubt it'll happen tonight due to being exhausted. So kinda hoping O stays away for a while longer.


----------



## Lynny77

ILT my sister did acupuncture and she was diagnosed with pcos. She did fall pregnant but it was ectopic. She said the acupuncturist knew before anyone else. She's been bugging me to go but it's in the city and she was drinking these really stinky herb teas but I should probably give it a try. And with what you're saying it makes me want to!

Deal- you mean you af hasn't shown? You're still in then!

Kwynia- good luck with the results! We'll be thinking of you!

Melly hopefully the witch goes away soon!

Confuzion- hows the 2ww coming? 

Twinkie- you must be ready to O?

AF officially came today. Usually I get days of spotting beforehand but this time I saw some brown specks yesterday then she started slow this morning. That's probably why I was so thinking it was my month. So strange. So that's means I ovulated 3 days later than I thought I did- which is strange because the opk's were so light- or my luteal phase is an extra long one. If we'd only bd'd that one extra day! ILT your acupuncturist is so right! lol


----------



## Deal9027

Well I'm still here & no sign of the :witch: yet!!! Had a bad headache this morning & was in mopey mood but I am happy to report that my headache is much less annoying & I'm finding my bubbly energy & over all happiness again!!! :happydance: This has also been the work week from H E double L and I am minutes away from being done with work for the next 3 days!!! Woohoo!!!!

Lynny :hugs: Fx Fx your plan of action this cycle brings you your BFP you SO deserve!!! I'll be rooting for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

N. Miller, make DH work! Plus the best position for TTC is supposedly missionary :D

Lynny, I totally recommend it. I told her about the heartburn I have after O. She said it has something to do with my liver and progesterone level. She said that my progesterone level is good but my liver might need a little "clean up". She did send me home with a couple bottles of herbs...in pills form. No stinky tea for me. But, I might start cooking goji berries soup again. I betcha there are a lot if acupuncturist in Toronto! :)

Deal, seriously...your chart is killing me. I see triphasic chart on its way! So want you to test lol

Lynny btw, I did do a lot of research before going to her. She has seen/help at least 80 couples with infertility and received a lot of recommendation for fertility treatments. So make sure you do lots of research. Sorry about AF btw but now you can do your tests!


----------



## kwynia

Good news! My MRI was totally clear. Even though I don't have an answer yet, it does feel good to know my brain is in order :) Next step will be a specialist, probably neuro.

Thanks for the info ILT

FX deal :dust:

Sorry about AF lynny :(

Everyone else keep up the good baby making work.


----------



## labellavie

Alright! I'm ready to get this TWW over with:winkwink: I ovulated yesterday and we have been able to BD 3-4 times so far this week. 
The DH actually said to me this evening that the guidelines and schedules of TTC are a huge turnoff!!!!!:growlmad: Men are so unsupportive sometimes! 
Venting out of the way , AF is due on the 6th of June so I would like to wait this month until I am late to POAS. I refuse to spend anymore money on tests.:nope: I am sick of it. 
Symtoms of 1 dpo- slight cramping in the uterus area.:thumbup:


----------



## Deal9027

So glad your MRI was clear Kwynia!!!

Good luck labellavie!! I hope you get to poas!!!


----------



## confuzion

ILT - yay I hope we test together. I've got a week to go! Being strong this month :) So great about acupuncture. I keep meaning to make an appointment and then just don't :( I will soon. Especially if we caught the egg this cycle.

n.miller - hope AF stays away.

lynny - sorry about the arrival of the witch :(. TWW going good so far. Nothing interesting going on lol. Only 4 DPO :)

wohoo no witch Deal! Hope she stays away for 8-9 more months!

kwynia - glad your MRI was clear. I'm sorry if you mentioned this before or if I'm prying, but why exactly are they testing you?

labellavie - yay tww. My husband is the same way. I don't blame the guy though. I don't like scheduling sex either. But unfortunately you gotta do what you gotta do. Good luck holding out to POAS! I'm trying to do the same :). Well maybe not until I'm late :haha: but definitely longer than I've been holding out.


----------



## Lynny77

Oh Kwynia so happy your mri was clear! Great news!

ILT- I think I may have to do the acupuncture thing. I'm scared of the testing but I sent out the message tonight that I'm ready so here we go. 

Melly- I was out for dinner tonight and remembered I wanted to respond to your CBFM statement- lol which I loved! Whenever I've gotten my first peak I start my period 2 weeks later to the day. It really is the best I've seen an predicting O at least for me- who's never properly temped. But test sticks are pricey. Here in Canada it's pricier than the US so I wait till I can get to the US to buy my sticks at Walgreens. 

Deal- everything is crossed for you!

Confuzion- I must say I can't wait for you to start testing. Even though I'm a poas stalker I stalk you girls in the other thread like crazy. 

Good luck laballavie- now the wait begins!

n.miller- good luck this month! We're all rooting for you!

Have I told you ladies I've been binge watching Nashville on Netflix and it's so much fun I love it? Hubby and I were lucky enough to spend two nights in Nashville last summer and it was so much fun!


----------



## Lynny77

Oh and some question for all my lovely tempers-

Do you temp over or under the tongue?

Do you do it every day regardless of what time of month it is?

Do you have to pay for the fancy FF to be able to chart stalk?

:)


----------



## kwynia

@Confuzion: it's kind of a long story but I've always had weird motion sickness from riding on elevators, or walking on bouncy floors. And then about 6 months ago I started having nausea and dizziness everyday.I went to the optometrist and got a new prescription for my eyeglasses and that helped a little. Every morning I wake up feeling like I have a hangover when I shouldn't. I also feel fatigued everyday and have tinnitus and sound sensitivity. Im always turning down the volume of everything, drives DH crazy. So far I've just been bearing it, but I'd really like to figure out what's going on. Doing some Dr Google everything seems to line up with a vestibular disorder, but my doctor wanted the MRI because I have extreme light sensitivity and feel nauseous if I look at strong patterns like black and white lines. Its really weird but mostly just really annoying.


----------



## confuzion

Lynny - I temp under the tongue with the tip of the thermometer going in until it touches the back back of my tongue. I do temp everyday no matter what time of month but I would say temping during your period or after you get your crosshairs is not really necessary. You don't have to pay for FF to chart stalk I believe :)

Kwynia - oh ok yeah that sounds annoying. I would definitely want to get to the bottom of it. Hopefully it's nothing serious. I have noise and light sensitivities but that's because I'm prone to migraines. Runs in the family :wacko:.


----------



## kwynia

Oh yes, I should have mentioned that too, I also have issues with migraines. Chronic Silent Migraines was one of the first things my doc suspected.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

I temp, and I do it at the same time of day, regardless of time of the month - 6am. I have a thermometer to two decimal places and I love the accuracy. I temp orally, thermometer under my tongue too.

I've got VIP FF and chart stalk hard out brussel sprout but I'm not sure if you can do it without it....!


----------



## labellavie

confuzion said:


> ILT - yay I hope we test together. I've got a week to go! Being strong this month :) So great about acupuncture. I keep meaning to make an appointment and then just don't :( I will soon. Especially if we caught the egg this cycle.
> 
> n.miller - hope AF stays away.
> 
> lynny - sorry about the arrival of the witch :(. TWW going good so far. Nothing interesting going on lol. Only 4 DPO :)
> 
> wohoo no witch Deal! Hope she stays away for 8-9 more months!
> 
> kwynia - glad your MRI was clear. I'm sorry if you mentioned this before or if I'm prying, but why exactly are they testing you?
> 
> labellavie - yay tww. My husband is the same way. I don't blame the guy though. I don't like scheduling sex either. But unfortunately you gotta do what you gotta do. Good luck holding out to POAS! I'm trying to do the same :). Well maybe not until I'm late :haha: but definitely longer than I've been holding out.



We can fail at waiting to POAS together!! The hubby is uninterested in doing or knowing any kind of research on TTC, so when I tell him this is the day , week, etc. he looks at me with this annoyed blank stare......He actually asked me well how do you know that ovulation is real and if those websites tell the truth about TTC???:dohh::rofl: 
DS was completely unplanned and just happened so now he thinks all :baby: are like that.....lol


----------



## Deal9027

Well ladies I'm officially part of this thread. The :witch: arrived this morning but I'm all good - had my pity party yesterday when I knew it was coming. Going online to buy some cheap OPK so I can clearly target my fertile window, continue taking vitex, prenatal vitamin & royal jelly. Will have hubs continue to take fertileaid for men to make sure he's making super :spermy: to catch my egg!! I've been eyeing this cycle as a great one to make a baby so let's do this!!!!! 

Lynny - we can be cycle buddies!!!


----------



## Deal9027

And :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I increased my LP by 3 days from 8dpo to a much more respectable 11dpo!!! Woohoo!!!!! I'm rather proud of myself!!!


----------



## MellyH

11DPO is definitely a huge improvement, Deal. I wonder if I could convince my husband to take some multi vitamins?

I've had my eye on this cycle all along as well, so hopefully we have good intuition!!!


----------



## Lynny77

Thanks for the temping info confusion and tuesdaysbaby! Of course this morning I forgot. Tomorrow!

Deal so sorry af showed. I like your plan for June though! And definitely cycle buddies! It's perfect cause we o the same time in our cycle!

Melly have everything crossed for you this month!

Just waiting to hear back from the clinic to go for my day 3 tests. The witch is in full force which I guess is good.


----------



## twinkie2

Lynny & Deal-sorry AF came ladies, well get it in June though!!

ILT-glad the appt went well, sounds like your acupuncturist was AWESOME SAUCE!! (deal that was just for you!) I think you have amazing chances this cycle!!

:hi: to everyone! Trying to catch up, feel like there was a lot going on yesterday afternoon!! Missed a bunch apparently!


----------



## Lynny77

Twinkie when you and deal started using awesome sauce I thought it was someone's screen name so I was wondering why I couldn't find any of awesome sauces posts lol then I realized she didn't exist it was an expression. Lol.


----------



## confuzion

labellavie said:


> We can fail at waiting to POAS together!! The hubby is uninterested in doing or knowing any kind of research on TTC, so when I tell him this is the day , week, etc. he looks at me with this annoyed blank stare......He actually asked me well how do you know that ovulation is real and if those websites tell the truth about TTC???:dohh::rofl:
> DS was completely unplanned and just happened so now he thinks all :baby: are like that.....lol

'how do you know that ovulation is real? :rofl:



Lynny77 said:


> Twinkie when you and deal started using awesome sauce I thought it was someone's screen name so I was wondering why I couldn't find any of awesome sauces posts lol then I realized she didn't exist it was an expression. Lol.

:rofl:, you ladies are cracking me up today!

Deal - sorry about the witch :(. But June is almost here and you got this!


----------



## Deal9027

:rofl: Lynny!! 

I am thoroughly cheered up! I went out for a little retail therapy & have a new handbag, wallet & sunglasses!! And a box of OPK's!!! And I just so happen to decide to txt my friend who just so happens to be my tattoo artist & I might maybe have given him a concept of an idea I have for some new ink. I can't wait to see what he whips up & then maybe, just maybe, if this darn roof job doesn't sink me financially - I'll have one more treat for myself before gearing up to O!!!


----------



## hunni12

I might as well join over here even tho i am 2 days late i just felt alone lol


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Labellvie, that made me giggle&#8230;!


----------



## hunni12

So i just went to brush my teeth and my two front teeth gums bled a little :O


----------



## Tui

Deal I'm gutted, your chart looked so good. But I'm so pleased you LP is a good length now. Good signs for next month's BFP.


----------



## Tui

Sorry for the girls who got AF :hugs: fingers crossed for those in the TWW. Need some bump buddies, come on BFPs.


----------



## twinkie2

Lynny! Oh my gosh! that just totally killed me :rofl: 

Deal-would love to see a pic when he gets that tat drawn up! Or after it's done! Glad you are feeling better today :)

TB-glad you got the positive!!! Hoping I O soon and we can be dpo buddies through the treacherous tww


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Deal sorry AF got you. Your chart looks so good! Glad that your LP is lengthening. 

Hunni, you just need to test especially now that AF is 2 days late. That will probably help ease your mind instead of keep symptoms spotting. :)

Lynny. Awesome sauce! Lol

Twinkie, waiting for you to O!

AFM, I ran out of CB OPK and refused to pay $60. Went to the $ store and got me a few OPKs (8) & HPTs (5). I knew for sure the cashier was going to comment on that & didn't feel like sharing my personal life with stranger. Sure enough, she asked! I told her they are gag gifts for my friend's shower. She went...Ohh baby shower? Mmmmmmmmmm...really? No..the other shower hahahaha. 

Anyway, thought that was funny. Now I know the reason why I like to buy those online! BD marathon for me starting tonight! Wohooo


----------



## twinkie2

Me too ILT *shakes head sadly*, me too! We might be close :) Hope the opk's bring you good news soon :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie, if I have to take pills that has donkey hide gelatin in it 2x/day, something better be working!


----------



## twinkie2

Oh my! that sounds atrocious! good thing it's not tea :winkwink:


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

I hope you O soon too Twinkie! Then we can be TWW buddies and then BFP buddies and bump buddies! I've got it all planned out see!? x


----------



## confuzion

Hunni - :test:

ILT - I can't believe the cashier asked! Lol. Yeah I definitely buy all online. It's cheaper that way too.


----------



## twinkie2

So I live in a super small town and was in desperate need of a FRER last cycle to see what the heck was going on, went to the local store, and wouldn't you know it, the cashier was literally, my mother's good friend :dohh: I tried to be all "oh, how's it going?" sure casual you know. We visit a few minutes, she hands me the receipt and says I promise I won't say anything and gives me a little wink. Geesh, maybe I should buy some frer online right now so I don't have to go through that again! Feel your pain ILT!


----------



## confuzion

Oh my gosh twinkie. I would have gone to a different store :rofl:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie, I know right! Curious me decided to read the ingredients on the bottle :dohh:

Confuzion, yea some people are just super nosy :)

So I've heard about this herb before on this site, but didn't really pay much attention to it. Now that I have to take 4 pills twice a day, I found it interesting. It's called Dong Quai.
https://natural-fertility-info.com/dong-quai-fertility-herb.html


----------



## confuzion

ILT - I've got dong quai tea! I researched it when I was trying to miscarry naturally (I had a missed miscarriage which I don't know how much you guys know about it but basically the baby dies and your body doesn't get the hint and keeps you pregnant). I never had a D&C or retained tissue (which is pretty common). I attribute that to raspberry leaf tea and dong quai fixing things in there!

I know it also has fertility benefits also :D


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie, we should buy our stuff online! Plus, it's cheaper.

Confuzion, I just read that it works better if it's used in conjunction with other herbs. It's especially good for women who frequently has CP and miscarriages, PCOS, etc. Supposedly it'll help balance your hormone level, strengthen your uteres, and regulate your period to name a few. I better start testing early cuz I need to stop taking it if I get a BFP this cycle.


----------



## Cheekygringo

Ugh, I hate when they do that. Last box of frer I purchased the check out lady asked, did I really need that? Damn it. I just said I've been married for almost 10 years now... Though I don't think she got what I was hinting at her to shut up and mind her own business. And really I'm sure I look old enough to be making those types of decisions...


----------



## n.miller

Sorry to the ladies who had AF show up. Keeping my FX crossed for those of you waiting to test.

I had a wonderful day today. DH dropped me off at my aunts to spend the day swimming in her pool. Forgot my CB OPK and we have to wait till Friday to buy more. I normally test in the afternoon so I was a little bummed. But eventually I put it out of my mind since the RE said he didn't think I'd O till late. Got home late this evening and tested. OPK Positive! But DH is supposed to abstain. So what do I do? Dragged his butt to the bedroom and told him I'd call and reschedule the appointment for the following Monday. :laugh2: :sex: We only BD once during the last two weeks so even though RE say sits doubtful I'm hoping our BDing over the next few days will stick.


----------



## labellavie

Twinkie- Nothing is under the radar in a small town!! This made me LOL !!! Happened too many times to count.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Lordy, I am thankful for a huge city and also, self service checkouts. No one needs know that I am buying a pregnancy test, a home & garden magazine and vegan chocolate.


----------



## hunni12

Sorry if my symptom is getting tiresom ladies. I honestly said i wasnt go do it but i tortured myself yet again. But anywho since af came late 5 days last month i am waiting till a week late.


----------



## Cheekygringo

Ugh, I hate when they do that. Last box of frer I purchased the check out lady asked, did I really need that? Damn it. I just said I've been married for almost 10 years now... Though I don't think she got what I was hinting at her to shut up and mind her own business. And really I'm sure I look old enough to be making those types of decisions...


----------



## hunni12

I had one cashier tell me "that is going to be the hardest test you will ever take. Are ypu trying? " they so nosey


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Hi ladies well AF has been as you know... So onwards and upwards for next cycle we are taking pregnacare vitamins for him and her and I'm also taking evening primrose oil (only up to ovulation) (both been taking vitamins for as long as I can remember) been using conceive plus for about 3 months so this month I've ordered some preseed to give a go and I've also starting drinking green tea again! And this will be our 3rd cycle of clomid! Does anyone have any other tips of becoming pregnant after 21months of trying I feel I've tried a lot but maybe there's something I'm missing TIA Good luck to all :dust: and :hugs: x x x


----------



## n.miller

Bluebeard - no advice but I'm on the third cycle of clomid too. FX it works for both of us. I'm going to try pineapple core starting tomorrow since I got my +OPK last night.


----------



## Bluebearmummy

n.miller said:


> Bluebeard - no advice but I'm on the third cycle of clomid too. FX it works for both of us. I'm going to try pineapple core starting tomorrow since I got my +OPK last night.

I've read a lot about the pineapple core I think I may try this too &#128522; good luck to you also keep me posted! Do you mind me. Asking a bit about your back ground? How long have you been ttc? Reason for clomid? Etc obviously you don't have to answer any of them if you don't want! Thanks x x


----------



## n.miller

Bluebearmummy said:


> n.miller said:
> 
> 
> Bluebeard - no advice but I'm on the third cycle of clomid too. FX it works for both of us. I'm going to try pineapple core starting tomorrow since I got my +OPK last night.
> 
> I've read a lot about the pineapple core I think I may try this too &#128522; good luck to you also keep me posted! Do you mind me. Asking a bit about your back ground? How long have you been ttc? Reason for clomid? Etc obviously you don't have to answer any of them if you don't want! Thanks x xClick to expand...

I don't mind the questions at all. I've always had irregular cycles. When my cycles didnt go normal after coming BC my OB had my blood checked for O. It came back that I didn't. At this point we had been TTC for 6 mon. OB decided to be proactive since I have a female family history of difficulty in this area. She started me on clomid. This is our 3rd cycle and 9th TTC. We just recently saw an RE and I jave a preliminary diagnosis of PCOS.


----------



## Bluebearmummy

n.miller said:


> Bluebearmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n.miller said:
> 
> 
> Bluebeard - no advice but I'm on the third cycle of clomid too. FX it works for both of us. I'm going to try pineapple core starting tomorrow since I got my +OPK last night.
> 
> I've read a lot about the pineapple core I think I may try this too &#128522; good luck to you also keep me posted! Do you mind me. Asking a bit about your back ground? How long have you been ttc? Reason for clomid? Etc obviously you don't have to answer any of them if you don't want! Thanks x xClick to expand...
> 
> I don't mind the questions at all. I've always had irregular cycles. When my cycles didnt go normal after coming BC my OB had my blood checked for O. It came back that I didn't. At this point we had been TTC for 6 mon. OB decided to be proactive since I have a female family history of difficulty in this area. She started me on clomid. This is our 3rd cycle and 9th TTC. We just recently saw an RE and I jave a preliminary diagnosis of PCOS.Click to expand...

Thank you! I've heard a lot of people conceive on 3rd cycle fingers crossed for you! This is our 22nd month TTC so I'm not really holding out that much hope to be honest! I'm struggling with what else to try x x


----------



## Lynny77

So just got the call to go for my day 3 bloodwork in an hour. So it begins. 

Hunni so sorry af got you. Hugs! You can always symptom spot with us. It's the only fun we get! Lol.

ILT and Twinkie i always thought there was a drugstore cashiers code where they weren't allowed to comment on purchases lol. I'm lucky I'm pretty anonymous here. 

N.miller good luck this cycle! Go get that egg!

Bluebear hopefully the third cycle clomid is the lucky one!

Ok I better clean myself up and go. Will update when I get home!


----------



## twinkie2

Good luck Lynny!! Wish I could fly under everyone's radar, usually I buy out of town but hadn't planned on needing it last month :( I hope you get good news!


----------



## hunni12

Oh no lynny af hasnt come. Only reason i haven't tested because i keep vaginal cramps off and on but no bleeding. She is now 3 days late but the cramping is the lower part of my vag 

@bluebear: i have read a lot of good success stories about preseed


----------



## Lynny77

Oh that's great Hunni so you're still in! Good luck!

The appointment was fine. Still amazes me how many people are there. It's like a well oiled machine as well. They took 7 vials of blood from me (not as much as you ILT lol) and then did an internal ultrasound. She was probing quite a bit. They don't tell you anything though I guess I'll find out at the end of the month when all the tests come in. I go back next sunday morning for more cycle monitoring and I'll bring hubby then too for his blood and sperm analysis.


----------



## n.miller

Bluebearmummy said:


> Thank you! I've heard a lot of people conceive on 3rd cycle fingers crossed for you! This is our 22nd month TTC so I'm not really holding out that much hope to be honest! I'm struggling with what else to try x x

I've heard the same. The RE told us it was doubtful this month, but doubtful and impossible are 2 different things like I told DH last night. He almost wanted to skip it because he didn't want me to get disappointed again. I promised I wouldn't cry for more than a week if we get another BFN this month.

So third time will be the charm for both of us. :happydance:


----------



## Lynny77

n.miller why did they say it was doubtful- if you don't mind my asking!


----------



## confuzion

bluebearmummy - sorry you ended up here. FX for June :hugs:

Lynny - Can't wait until you get the results!


----------



## n.miller

Lynny77 said:


> n.miller why did they say it was doubtful- if you don't mind my asking!

Lynny- on cd 12 my follicles were very small. No where near ovulation. RE didn't think I'd ovulate at all or if I did it would be late. The fact that I'm Oing on time may mean the egg is underdeveloped. I'm on cd 17 today


----------



## jmandrews

confuzion said:


> Sounds like all of us are excited for you Deal! Will be chart stalking you tomorrow!
> 
> Tui - haha awww I like that!
> 
> JM - I caught up on revenge today! Putting what I think in spoilers in case anyone else watches the show and hasn't seen the latest or will watch in the future :)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I can't believe they killed off Aiden and Conrad. What?! And I had a feeling David Clarke was still alive but awesome to see him! I wonder what Victoria meant when she said the David she knew was a different man than the one Amanda knew.
> 
> And victoria in a mental hospital! Perfect! I would have loved to see that psychiatrist taken down though. Especially after the part she played in killing Aiden.
> 
> Daniel is annoying the heck out of me. I can't wait until Emily/Amanda shows him who is boss. Margot too. I never liked her. But I think Nolan bit off more than he can chew by partnering up with her brother. I can already tell he's no good. But I don't care if he takes down Daniel lol.
> 
> Charlotte calling the cops on Jack?! Yikes. I hope things turn out well for Jack. I kind of wish they would bring Charlotte into the loop already. So much happened! I can't wait until the Fall! :D

Sorry I haven't been around this weekend. Been so busy! I can't wait for next season! That last episode was so good! I agree with everything you said though. I worry about David. Not sure what Emily is going to think of him. Feel like there is more to what happened to him.


----------



## hunni12

Thanks lynny...i dont think i am going to make it til next week i have been having off n on vag cramps for 3 days now with no bleeding. Im on the way to buy a frer now


----------



## slowloris

Hunni i think om gonna cave early too!


----------



## Bluebearmummy

n.miller said:


> Bluebearmummy said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! I've heard a lot of people conceive on 3rd cycle fingers crossed for you! This is our 22nd month TTC so I'm not really holding out that much hope to be honest! I'm struggling with what else to try x x
> 
> I've heard the same. The RE told us it was doubtful this month, but doubtful and impossible are 2 different things like I told DH last night. He almost wanted to skip it because he didn't want me to get disappointed again. I promised I wouldn't cry for more than a week if we get another BFN this month.
> 
> So third time will be the charm for both of us. :happydance:Click to expand...

Good luck lets get in lots of :sex: and fingers crossed for us both x x


----------



## Eidson23

My wife and I are officially in our first TWW. She will be testing first week of June :)

:dust:


----------



## n.miller

Eidson23 said:


> My wife and I are officially in our first TWW. She will be testing first week of June :)
> 
> :dust:

Welcome Edison. FX for you guys.


----------



## confuzion

Eidson23 said:


> My wife and I are officially in our first TWW. She will be testing first week of June :)
> 
> :dust:

Welcome and good luck!!!


----------



## MellyH

Good luck Eidson!!!


----------



## waiting2c

Hi ladies, I have been stalking your thread since the beginning when I joined as was waiting to be TTC for June, however our accident last month has turned into a BFP so I wont be testing in June (FX I wont be anyway).

I wish all of you the very best, you guys seem so lovely, have enjoyed reading your pages and will probably continue to stalk looking for all of your BFPs, you certainly all deserve them!!

P.s While you were sleeping is my all time favourite movie... love Sandra and Loved Bill in that one. only have it on VHS so been forever since I watched it!


----------



## confuzion

thanks for the update waiting2c and congrats on your BFP!


----------



## Green Glitter

Hey guys, sorry for being MIA. I just hit a low point this week. One of those. Husband was out of town all week and work was crazy. Have had NO symptoms so I'm not too hopeful. :) We will see. I'm now 9/10 dpo and haven't tested. A first for me. Still hangin in there and wanted to come give you all virtual hugs!

Congrats waiting2c!


----------



## confuzion

Sorry you've been feeling down GG. I have too. Not planning on testing early this time either.


----------



## Green Glitter

confuzion said:


> Sorry you've been feeling down GG. I have too. Not planning on testing early this time either.

Thanks, Confuzion. Sorry you're feeling down, too. :hugs: it's just one of those months where it's caught up to me mentally. :/ We will plan to not test early together then. Today was my 12th wedding anniversary and I originally planned to test today, but couldn't do it. Lol So strange for this poas addict, so I understand. Loads of virtual hugs. <3


----------



## confuzion

Well I hope you see two beautiful lines when do you test :hugs:


----------



## Tui

Hmmm, not that I'm encouraging you guys to test, but I would just like to point out that I'm now six and a half weeks, still have no symptoms and don't feel the slightest bit pregnant. Don't write yourselves off yet!


----------



## Tui

In fact if it wasn't for the lack of periods, I would be certain the tests lied to me.


----------



## confuzion

Thanks tui :) how are you doing? Have you guys made any announcements yet?


----------



## Tui

I'm good thanks. Not told anyone yet, not till after the 12 week scan. May tell Mum sooner when I see her next week. Will see how it goes.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hunni, I'm not saying that you shouldn't symptoms spot. We all do it. For me, POAS after AF was late gave me a peace of mind. That's all. I'd POAS like crazy if I'm 4 days late unless you are sure that you O'd late. Anyway, FX! Hopefully you'll find out soon.

Confuzion, nice chart btw! And you are 7 DPO already. Woohooo

Twinkie, steady temp! I'm assuming that you are still waiting to O?

N. Miller, FX for this cycle! 

Blue, have you visited RE office to see uf everything is alright? Sorry if you've written it. Welcome btw!

Lynny! 7 vials....I'm jealous! Hahahah

Eidson, welcome! 

Waiting, congrats! H & H 9 months! 

GG, sorry you are feeling down. A few more days to go. Hang in there. 

Tui, you are very lucky not having any symptoms. Maybe it's a boy! :)

AFM, today is the first time my test line on OPK was waaayyyy darker than the control line. Been feeling a little crampy in my right side. Hopefully, I'm not ovulating on my right side this cycle. Can't wait until this cycle is over. :)


----------



## confuzion

Tui - Well can't wait to hear all about it when you do announce!

ILT - my chart is super flat. That's what's getting me down :( trying not to think about it. WOOHOO positive OPK. So still time to catch that eggy! :D


----------



## Tui

ILT - yes I'm grateful in some respects, but just wish I felt pregnant. Silly ehh?

As for being a boy, I know that's an old wives tale but I can't shake the feeling you might be right. Maybe I'll get a perfect potty shot at my 12 week scan :haha:


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Hunni, I'm not saying that you shouldn't symptoms spot. We all do it. For me, POAS after AF was late gave me a peace of mind. That's all. I'd POAS like crazy if I'm 4 days late unless you are sure that you O'd late. Anyway, FX! Hopefully you'll find out soon.
> 
> Confuzion, nice chart btw! And you are 7 DPO already. Woohooo
> 
> Twinkie, steady temp! I'm assuming that you are still waiting to O?
> 
> N. Miller, FX for this cycle!
> 
> Blue, have you visited RE office to see uf everything is alright? Sorry if you've written it. Welcome btw!
> 
> Lynny! 7 vials....I'm jealous! Hahahah
> 
> Eidson, welcome!
> 
> Waiting, congrats! H & H 9 months!
> 
> GG, sorry you are feeling down. A few more days to go. Hang in there.
> 
> Tui, you are very lucky not having any symptoms. Maybe it's a boy! :)
> 
> AFM, today is the first time my test line on OPK was waaayyyy darker than the control line. Been feeling a little crampy in my right side. Hopefully, I'm not ovulating on my right side this cycle. Can't wait until this cycle is over. :)

Hi yeah we've been and we've had all sorts of tests and all clear! x x x


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Congrats waiting, and welcome fellow Kiwi!


----------



## skunkpixie

Hey all  O day for me today. Really hoping for a June bfp  xxx


----------



## kwynia

Hi GG, sorry you are feeling down :(

AFM, only CD 8 so I am behind you guys. Not feeling like BDing, hopefully I will get in the mood for O time.


----------



## akilgore2012

Back after a long weekend. I supposedly O'd on the 23rd. Luckily we BDd the night before! We also BD'd last night, just for the heck of it! On to the TWW!

Good luck ladies!

Congrats waiting!


----------



## twinkie2

kynwia-you've got lots of time still :)

ILT-as of when you wrote that, I was very impatiently waiting for o, BUT *drumroll* big temp increase this morning :happydance: so friggin excited! Counting today 1 dpo, but can't wait to actually see those crosshairs. I'm so annoyed at how long it took, plus I've had uterine aches since last tuesday-yesterday, that I would normally say were O pains, but I can't understand how it could possibly last that may days! fx'd its phantom pains for you on your right side. I'm so excited for both of us to finally get to the tww!!

GG-super massive:hugs: Sorry you've been down, this ttc business really stinks sometimes. On the bright side, happy 12th anniversary, I hope you two got to do something special :)

skunkpixie-YAY!! 1dpo for me, so we are very close cycle buddies :) good luck! 

congrats waiting :)

:dust: for all!


----------



## Deal9027

GG - sorry you are feeling down - maybe you'll be able to blame it on pregnancy hormones!! Happy Anniversay as well!!!

Confuzion - charts are deceiving! My stupid chart filled me with false hope when I knew it wasn't likely I conceived this last cycle. At least for you it would be a pleasant surprise when you get your BFP instead of being crushed like I was. I have been sending so much positive energy your way in hopes you get your BFP. 

iLT - I've been sending positive thoughts for you this cycle as well!! 

AFM, I am starting to feel more like myself today. My emotions are much more level and I'm starting to get excited for this cycle for real! I'm hoping I might O even earlier - wishful thinking I know!!


----------



## Deal9027

:hi: Twinkie!!! Hooray for Oing!!!! I've sent loads of positive thoughts to you and a sticky BFP!!!! And we are messaging at the same exact time again...lol!!


----------



## twinkie2

Well, great minds do think alike Deal!! Glad to see you are feeling good! Lots of positive vibes and baby :dust: to you!! We are going to get those BFP's this cycle!


----------



## KatO79

Hello everyone:wave:

Is it too late to join all you lovely ladies for this month? I've first noticed this thread today:wacko: 

I'm currently 3 dpo today:thumbup:

For those who want to know: I O'ed this month CD13 and have a 27/28 day cycle :) I'm currently on a break from CBFM, OPK's and temping since it was all stressing me out to the max:wacko: So sorry, no chart from me but I'll be happy to see everyone else's and offer my 2 cents if I can:haha:

Congrats waiting2c on your bfp:happydance:

Here's hoping for the rest of us :dust:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

To all of the new ladies, welcome! 

Bear, fx this month is our month!

Confuzion, I had chart like that before. I'll ask my acupuncturist in a couple of weeks if it means anything at all. Hopefully it's not a big deal. 

Tui, I totally I understand :). Are you guys planning to have more than one kid? If you are, maybe you'll feel it next time :)

Kywnia, I'm sure your libido will pick up when O is near :)

Twinkie! Looks like we O'd on the same day! Woohooo. Finally! 2 more days of BD then I'm done...Phewww

Akilgore, yayyy tww!

Deal, thank you. I'm rooting for you as well! It will happen to us one of these days :)

Kat, welcome and FX!


----------



## hunni12

Good morning my ladies. :)

I know i should test being 4 days late but i was 5 days late last month. We tried dtd yesterday and still nothing. I got wwoke up at 5 am with some vag cramps nothing too strong tho. Also had some blood on the tissue when i blew my nose this morning. Just scared to see a bfn


----------



## cutieq

Moving over to the June thread. Hi ladies :hi:

Started spotting yesterday after a BFP, which makes CP #2. I will testing OPK this month and I'm hoping for a regular cycle and getting back in the sack. :happydance:

Can you add me to the list?

Thanks!


----------



## n.miller

Congrats waiting!

Welcome to everyone who joined. 

+opk on Sat. BD took place Sat and Sun, and probably sometime today. Pineapple is sliced and ready. I'll start eating it today after BD. Temp is staying steady and lower than normal for me after O, so slightly worried about that. After BD 3 days in a row, gonna switch to EOD till a few days before DH's SA. 

So officially on the TWW. Started symptom spotting extremely early. Kept it to myself yesterday when I felt sick all afternoon. Granted it was probably due to being hungry.


----------



## kwynia

Oh cutieq :hugs:


----------



## akilgore2012

I'm secretly symptom spotting too n.miller ;)
3DPO and I've been having slight cramps for 2 days now...


----------



## confuzion

:sad1: I'm so sorry cutieq.

Welcome to the new ladies! I added you :)

twinkie - YAY ovulation. I will catch up on your journal in a sec :D

Deal - woohoo for feeling more positive!

kwynia - I'm sure the mood will strike soon :winkwink:

akil - yay tww!


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies!

Welcome to all the new ladies!

GG hope you're feeling better soon.

Hunni hopefully this is your bfp fingers crossed!

Confuzion- I can't believe you're coming to testing time so soon! It creeps right up on you!

Twinkie and ILT yay for o'ing! ILT hopefully it's not on the right side but that's great the opk line was darker!

Tui- love hearing your lack of symptoms lol.

Cutie- sorry for af hugs to you.

Deal glad you're feeling better! 

n.miller- hopefully that little folly matured quick and you were able to catch that egg!

kwynia I'm sure as O get's closer you'll be more in the mood:)

akil- lol I think we all secret symptom spot the moment we O:)

Nothing much happening here. cd4. AF looks like she's pretty much done. I did email the nurse and asked her if I should bother with the CBFM this month and she said no- that they'll catch O for me. I still haven't remembered to temp either. The puppy has been restless at night and waking us up on and off so maybe I'll save temping for next month. I'm already pretty stressed about all the testing.


----------



## confuzion

I know this cycle has gone by pretty fast for me I think. I am really dreading testing time though. I have a strong feeling that I'm going to be let down and face June 9th with no BFP (second EDD).

Anyway, well it's nice that you won't have to worry about catching O, let them do all the work for you :winkwink:. Definitely put off temping. You don't need the stress. This is my last month doing it and I'm so looking forward to putting that thermometer away!


----------



## Lynny77

Oh Confuzion I'm hoping it's going to be a month filled with good news and happiness for you! You deserve it so much!


----------



## akilgore2012

I'm praying that June is going to be your month confuzion, you deserve it!


----------



## MellyH

Fingers crossed you are celebrating your BFP on June 9th, confuzion. Big hugs.

I am sick. Waaaaaaah. Just a head cold but I feel extremely un-sexy. I'm only CD7 so hopefully come CD11+ I'm much better.


----------



## No5

@cutieq xx.


----------



## frenchie35

I followed a couple ladies from a May thread on here.. hope there's room!

CD 11 for me. I've been getting light OPK lines, but I think I may not be testing at the right time of day and missed my peak: I had some definite O pains today and my CM is not so eggy anymore. We'll see what my temp is tomorrow!

Here's to some good support among TTC'ers!


----------



## MegNE922

Found you ! :)


----------



## MellyH

Fingers crossed you didn't miss it, Frenchie. Do you check your cervix position at all? That's another way to track.


----------



## waiting2c

tuesdaysbaby said:


> Congrats waiting, and welcome fellow Kiwi!

HEY!!! Awesome, dont normally find many other kiwis on here! So lovely to meet one!


----------



## confuzion

Thank you ladies :hugs:

Hope you feel better soon mells

Welcome frenchie! Always room! The more the merrier :)

Meg - yes you did :). Where are you in your cycle now?


----------



## hunni12

Ladies i think my OH is now a poas addict lol he said he is tired of waiting and wants to know lol. I think its cute


----------



## confuzion

Haha hunni. We're tired of waiting too! Don't know how you wait. Go test!


----------



## MegNE922

I'm 11dpo. Started getting emotional last night an a little today. I'm getting crampy as we speak &#128532; so I'm thinking I'm out. Gah! I want to POAS but I can't let myself do it.


----------



## akilgore2012

I agree! Go test hunni!


----------



## confuzion

FX you're not our Meg! Looking forward to seeing your BFP :)


----------



## macydarling

Hi can I join? Im from the May thread. Just waiting to ovulate here :) Anyone else expecting AF roughly 6/13? Eep! Friday the 13th! Should O this Thursday-ish. So far DH and I have BD'd on 20th, 22nd and today! Hoping this is our month! Our anniversary is on the 1st. June is probably my favorite month :)


----------



## confuzion

Hi Macy welcome :) FX June is your month!


----------



## hunni12

Welcome Macy!

I honestly dont know how i held out from testing lol. Okay tomorrow i will have test for y'all whether it is bfn or bfp:)


----------



## Deal9027

I love that my two threads merged!! You are all a great group of ladies & I have so much positivity for June!!! I can't wait to see all the BFP's to come!!!! :happydance:


----------



## hunni12

ONly thing im finding weird is the random cramps in my vag area but no nbleeding


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Does a positive OPK on CD 12 sound right?


----------



## hunni12

How long are your cycles and when do you normally ovulate?


----------



## sn0wbunnie

My cycles are 31 days. This is only my second cycle TTC & charting, so I really have no idea when I usually O


----------



## confuzion

I can't wait for all the BFPs either deal! :happydance:

Snow- For a 31 day cycle sounds a bit off but you might be ovulating early this month. I have a 26 day cycle and get my positive OPK around CD12.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Oh... EWCM today, by the way!

Also, temp dip.


----------



## confuzion

Well if you get a temp rise tomorrow then you know you can test sooner :D


----------



## hunni12

Well anything is possible even tho that is a tad bit early for a 31 day cycle

Confuzion how r u holding up


----------



## Cheekygringo

Well that part is over, waiting for O to be able to start the tww... 

I really do hope this is a good month, getting closer to a year since we started TTC, and my short cycles means I have had a lot chances but nothing is happening.. I already know that as a shift worked, my chances are lower and I drink probably way too much coffee to be good, but I'm working towards getting out of this job in the future, would be nice to get a bfp sooner though.


----------



## dollyminxture

Hi everyone, I've been TTC number 2 for months and have eventually decided to come back on here for support and buddy's! I'm due to test on 15th June :)


----------



## dollyminxture

Cheekygringo said:


> Well that part is over, waiting for O to be able to start the tww...
> 
> I really do hope this is a good month, getting closer to a year since we started TTC, and my short cycles means I have had a lot chances but nothing is happening.. I already know that as a shift worked, my chances are lower and I drink probably way too much coffee to be good, but I'm working towards getting out of this job in the future, would be nice to get a bfp sooner though.

cheekygringo don't put so much pressure on yourself, I know it's frustrating but it will happen when your ready. Keep calm and enjoy the trying. big hugs.


----------



## jmandrews

Sorry so behind. Trying to catch up. :)

Confusion your chart looks great!


----------



## confuzion

Hunni - I'm doing ok. One more week and I'll be out of this tww. I may test in 3 days time. 

Cheeky - FX for you this cycle!

Dollyminxture - welcome and good luck!


----------



## twinkie2

Welcome to June everyone!!! Loads of good luck to us all!

Cutie-Sorry to see you here :hugs: thinking of you!!

Lynny-don't temp, not if O will be confirmed by doc :)

ILT-:wohoo: dpo buddies!!!!


----------



## confuzion

Cross-post JM lol. Thanks. I think it could be better. Haha.


----------



## hunni12

Welcome dolly!

So i just bought a test and will be taking it in the morning. OH keeps trying to get me to takeit now but he doesnt understand why fmu is best lol


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hunni, you are killing me with the suspense! LOL. Can't wait to see your test tomorrow! FX and lots of :dust:

Confuzion, loving your temp!! I have a feeling we are going to see BFP from you soon! 

Twinkie, yayyy cycle buddy. My OPK is still positive though. So hopefully I'll O soon!

To all of the new ladies. Welcome!

Cheeky, have you visited your OB yet and see if everything is alright? Over here the OB usually wait until 1 year of TTC before check up if you are under 35 and 6 months if you are over 35. There is nothing wrong having things checked out :). It'll give you a peace of mind and renewed confidence. :hugs:


----------



## KrissyB

Well, it's been a roller coaster-y few days. :wacko:
I thought the witch found me last Thursday after DTD.... but that spotting was sporadic all the way through Sunday, so I was really not sure what to think.
But today she definitely got me. :witch:

Count me in for June! CD 2. :coffee:
I'm excited! This will be cycle #3 TTC and third time's a charm! I'm temping for the first time so hopefully I'll have a better idea what my body is up to than last time, I really like the potential due date for this month, and I'm in love with the June=Juno (goddess of fertility) bit of trivia from Deal.

Best of luck to all of us for this cycle!! FX and lots of :dust: for all!


----------



## confuzion

ILT - you can still O with a positive OPK, which is why they say to stop testing after the first positive.

hunni - being as late as you are I don't think it would matter whether FMU or not it should be dark.

KrissyB - sorry the witch found you :(. FX for June! I agree I love Deal's trivia :D


----------



## kwynia

I know some of you were worried (jk) I wasnt in a BD mood, I'm glad to let you know the hornies came back full force


----------



## confuzion

Haha good to hear kwynia :thumbup:


----------



## Cheekygringo

I've had basic tests for hormones done, I can't afford to see a specialist, need private cover for that, so it will have to be naturally or not at all. Definitely can't afford ivf payind cash, though we could prollt afford to go over seas and do it, as some ladies I know have actually done and had a very high success rate.

Will wait and see what happens...


----------



## frenchie35

@cheeky: If you have short cycles, do you know how long your luteal phase is? If it's 10 days or shorter, you may need to take care of that. There are natural ways to try to make it longer. Mine were only 9-10 days, so my DR put me on progesterone for the first 10 days of my luteal phase to give any eggs time to stick. Now they're 13-14 days.

AFM - CD 12 - I'm now sure that I ovulated yesterday since I had my temp jump this morning. Also, my cervix went from soft yesterday to firm today (good suggestion, Melly).


----------



## Cheekygringo

Mine are around 11 days, I started bit B complex, and it pushed my O forward a few days and that lengthened my luteal phase a day or two. My 21 day progesterone levels are apparently ok according to the Dr I went to. But I don't know what the numbers were, and whether they were on the low side or not.


----------



## No5

Here's to June.. X.


----------



## Deal9027

Kwynia - :rofl: Glad to hear you got the hornies back!! 

Hunni - Did you :test: yet?!?!?!! You are making me crazy with your stubborn strength to not poas!!!!! You marvel me woman!!! 

Twinkie - you def Oed!!!! And your chart looks great!!!! Fx Fx Fx

Speaking of charts - Confuzion - your's looks amazing!!! 

Cheeky - Have you looked in to acupuncture? It's a natural - farily low cost - option to correct any imbalances or fertility isues you may be experiencing. This is my next plan of action if I'm not successful within the next 2 cycles. 

KrissyB - You have Juno & 3x a charm going for you this cycle!! Woohoo!!!!!!

To all the other lovely ladies :hi: and hope all is well!!!! 

AFM, With some great refrain, I am moving forward with this cycle and NOT adding anything new to "increase" my odds. I want to give the Vitex time to balance my cycle without adding something else that may jumble it up! The only thing I'm adding is the use of OPK to target my fetile window since temping just lets me know once it already happened. I'm going to start using them maybe CD12 maybe incase I miraculously O even earlier than last cycle at CD18. That would be SO awesome if I do but I'm totally prepared for late O.


----------



## No5

I'm not gonna bother with temping or opks this time I'm gonna go with the flow and see what happens .. BD as and when.. I can't really relie on HPT as with my youngest I didn't know I was preg ..until I was three months (I though I must be five months - went to doc and had scan following week I was 13wks..) but always had a bfp weather it was faint or dark with all my boys plus I had all the signs one being smells and nausea..but never got that with my girl until after I found out.. Typical lol.. That was eight years ago.. (Thought we was done but you can never say never lol.. It's like starting all over again..). My mum didn't know she was pregnant with both my older brother's until she went into full labour and her waters went..

(Back to me lol) my AF was meant to start Sunday 25th but came five days early (13dpo) only lasted two days mid/light flow on/off.. Plus lots of EW mucus (sorry TMI..like a mucus AF)
Usually my cervix is always very low before and during AF but it was medium/high this time round..plus I'm always heavy for two days then medium flow for one then on/off spotting (but that didn't happen this time or last month.).

(I had my copper coil out in march..).


----------



## sweetmere

Hey everyone! I'll be testing June 2, 10dpo. AF is due 12dpo as I have an 11 day lp so I test early. 

This is cycle 2 ttc #2, dd took 8 months total and on soy isos so we will see how long #2 takes.


----------



## n.miller

Welcome to all the new comers. June will be the month! FX crossed for you all.

Confuzion - FX crossed for you. I can't believe you're so close to testing already.

Hunni - Did you test? FX for your BFP.

To everyone else, I hope all is well today. Sending lots of :dust: to you all.

Ate my first slice of pineapple last night. Then BD once more. We did 3 evenings straight. Going to take a day off and do it again on CD 20 and again on CD 22 just incase RE was right about Oing later, and opk was off. Rescheduled DH's SA for next Tuesday. Just told the doc that he had to work today, not that I got a +opk and couldn't let him abstain. :laugh2: Although I probably should have just told the truth. I'm sure they've gotten it before. 

Oh and my temp jumped this morning. I've been at 97.5 for 4 days straight and this morning it was 97.9. YAY!:happydance:

Gotta call my RE today and see if they have any news on the 13 vials of blood they took from me last week. I'm hoping I can start the metformin for the PCOS soon.


----------



## macydarling

I think we will BD everyday this week to be safe :) O day is supposedly Thursday. But I feel like if I know that we covered all our bases maybe I will be able to relax during the tww...


----------



## slowloris

Macy i hear you! I feel like maybe we were too relaxed this.month and missed it. So next month will rev up a gear :)


----------



## confuzion

Deal - I agree adding new stuff right now is definitely not necessary. FX the vitex has had more time to change things up.

No5 - welcome and I hope the relaxed approach works for you!

sweetmere - Welcome! You're very close to testing! Woohoo hope we'll be hearing some good news from you soon :D

n.miller - yippee temp rise, and hello tww! I can't wait to hear those test results either :)

macydarling - enjoy all that BD :haha:. As far as relaxing during the tww, no matter how much BD we do I'm always a ball of nerves :haha:.


----------



## twinkie2

I think sometimes you need a month here and there to be more relaxed, we were told to wait and ignored the dr, but we didn't force anything either, if we weren't in the mood or were tired, we just didn't have sex that day. And, while I feel like our chances aren't as good this month as others, it only takes one super little :spermy: to get the job done :winkwink: and honestly it was SOOOO much more enjoyable because we wanted it, and not had to (that sounds like it isn't enjoyable, but I think you know what I'm trying to say:dohh:!)

Good luck slowloris and macy :)


----------



## n.miller

twinkie2 said:


> I think sometimes you need a month here and there to be more relaxed, we were told to wait and ignored the dr, but we didn't force anything either, if we weren't in the mood or were tired, we just didn't have sex that day. And, while I feel like our chances aren't as good this month as others, it only takes one super little :spermy: to get the job done :winkwink: and honestly it was SOOOO much more enjoyable because we wanted it, and not had to (that sounds like it isn't enjoyable, but I think you know what I'm trying to say:dohh:!)
> 
> Good luck slowloris and macy :)


You're right. All it takes is one little :spermy: to do the job. FX crossed for you twinkie!


----------



## Cheekygringo

Thanks, I have been thinking of acupuncture, but it would be half hour travel to town just to meet up with a decent one. Maybe next month, but I will start asking around just on case.


----------



## Cheekygringo

Oops double post


----------



## macydarling

Thanks!!! Yeah, we did the whole relaxed thing last month and ended up only bding twice (on supposed O day and day before) for whatever reason (tired, busy, etc). And then I ended up kicking myself the whole tww for not using every opportunity. Although, then again I always drive myself insane during tww...always! How do the first two weeks of your cycle fly by so quick but the second half...aw man it's torture.


----------



## akilgore2012

Hunni the suspense is killing me!!

Nothing new from me. Sitting here at 4DPO, give or take a day, and just riding the wave until AF shows!

Good luck to everyone in this TWW!


----------



## sweetmere

Thanks for the welcomes!!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## n.miller

akilgore2012 said:


> Nothing new from me. Sitting here at 4DPO, give or take a day, and just riding the wave until AF shows!

I'm about the same as you. 2-4 dpo. FX the :witch: stays far away


----------



## cutieq

I took one final test today. No faint line at all. I'm promising myself that I won't test early again. That was painful :( I'm still spotting from the chemical but no pain or cramps thankfully. I can't wait to test OPK and pray that we can try again this cycle!


----------



## kwynia

I think O is right around the corner. Time to BD :)


----------



## n.miller

cutieq said:


> I took one final test today. No faint line at all. I'm promising myself that I won't test early again. That was painful :( I'm still spotting from the chemical but no pain or cramps thankfully. I can't wait to test OPK and pray that we can try again this cycle!

:hugs: FX for you on this cycle cutie



kwynia said:


> I think O is right around the corner. Time to BD :)

Have fun kwynia. Go get that egg!


----------



## Eidson23

Tomorrow my wife is 2-3 DPO, and because I'm just so obsessed she's going to test every other morning starting tomorrow. This is getting ridiculous :haha: in our defense, we decided to start tomorrow because it's the anniversary of her best friend's death and we already decided to name our baby after her if it's a girl, so on the EXTREMELY off chance we get a positive tomorrow, it would be on her anniversary. It's ridiculous, I am 100% expecting it to be negative. Is it even possible to get a positive test that early?


----------



## Deal9027

Cutie - I was thinking about you lots today. Hoping you are holding up ok. :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Cutie - big big big big hugs. I am so sorry you are going through this again. I fully know your pain. I wish I could make it easier on you.

kwynia - enjoy it girl :winkwink: haha

akil and n.miller - won't be long until testing time!

eidson - pretty sure that's impossible :rofl: unless she ovulated a lot earlier than you guys think and managed to inseminate before then somehow lol. Sad about the anniversary though :hugs:.


----------



## Eidson23

I figured it would be! And we'd have a big problem if she got inseminated prior to that ROFL is it normal to want to test even though you know it'll be negative? I feel like just wasting sticks is going to make it go by faster...


----------



## confuzion

That's usually my strategy. Testing once in a day somehow makes the day go by faster :haha:.


----------



## smiley4442

New here and hoping for a June BFP! 

Hey ladies, I'm cd4 trying for #2. Hope I can join you.

Me and DH tried for the first 14 years of marriage to try to have a baby and just gave up. About a month before our 15th Anniversary, we found out we were expecting and I was already a little over 12 weeks!! In October 2013, 3 weeks early we had a healthy little boy.

I'm 39 years old and hubby is almost 40 and if its possible we'd love to have 1 more. I took the depo shot in December (stupid-i know!) and because of the horrible side effects didn't get the 2nd shot in February and decided we should start trying for #2 since I know it could be a while. Well on May 3 I got a BFP! I was stunned because we weren't really trying but not preventing either. I was nervous and excited. But after 3 light positives they started coming up negative and we experienced a chemical pregnancy, I'm just now getting my AF after it and my OB said we could try again. So here's crossing my fingers, If I'm not pregnant by next January I'm probably getting my tubes tied and would love just one more baby. Thanks for reading.


----------



## confuzion

wow smiley - your story is pretty amazing! Of course you can join us :) Good luck hon I hope June is your month.


----------



## smiley4442

Thank you! He is our little miracle baby. As much as I want another, I'm really just happy having him. But there's that little part that is crying for a little girl lol.

Hoping for a lot of June BFP's on this board!!!!!


----------



## confuzion

Aw well I hope June gives you a sweet little princess to complete your family :)


----------



## KrissyB

That is an amazing story, Smiley! My sister had a very hard time as well so I can't imagine what it must have been like going through that for 14 years. Your son looks adorable :)
Welcome! Best of luck, fingers crossed and lots of baby dust!


----------



## smiley4442

Thanks KrissyB your LO is super cute too


----------



## free_spirtd

Jumping over here for June! Eeeee I'm so excited :). 

What's even better is my fertile time is during a "work vacation" in cali so awesome way for us to kick off ttc #1 . Wish you all the best!


----------



## n.miller

Welcome smiley and free. Sending lots of :dust: for your BFPs this month.


----------



## confuzion

Free! My fellow POAS addict :) Welcome to our tww thread. FX for lots of baby-making :sex: during your work-vacation!


----------



## shterr612

Starting the TWW today. Not feeling 100% optimistic. We were only able to DTD CD 6, 9, 12 & 13. Hubs went out of town for work. I'm not sure of my cycles after being on the pill, so I don't really know for sure if I've O'd yet or not... but if I have a longer cycle, I think I'm out this month. Who knows? Good luck to everyone else who is also waiting to test!


----------



## confuzion

FX you Oed and BDed just in time shterr :thumbup:.


----------



## macydarling

Dang it! By the time hubby gothome from work last night I was asleep!!! Urgh. Now I feel like everything is screwed up lol. Hopefully Monday, Wed, O day and Friday will be enough. Picture me shrugging. Baby making is serious business lol.


----------



## Deal9027

Macy - Fx you to you this cycle!!! 

Confuzion - your chart is Awesome Sauce!!! Fx Fx Fx!!!!! When do you plan on testing?

I have an OPK question - the directions say the best time to use them is between 8am - 6pm and to not use FMU but to try to get a 4hr hold before testing. For those of you who use OPK - when do you usually take it? Do you honestly get in a 4hr hold?!!


----------



## cutieq

Deal9027 said:


> Macy - Fx you to you this cycle!!!
> 
> Confuzion - your chart is Awesome Sauce!!! Fx Fx Fx!!!!! When do you plan on testing?
> 
> I have an OPK question - the directions say the best time to use them is between 8am - 6pm and to not use FMU but to try to get a 4hr hold before testing. For those of you who use OPK - when do you usually take it? Do you honestly get in a 4hr hold?!!

Deal, I always use FMU and it works just fine.


----------



## macydarling

No worries! Woke up DH at about 6am for lovins. Let's just pretend that counts for yesterday lol.


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Hi ladies how are we all getting on? Feeling really funny this cycle on clomid today is last tablet! But last Cycle got lots of pinchng on right side (really thought It was implantation) anyway :witch: came but spotting one day an only when wiped then full heavy day then 1 day just streaky red/brown when wiping! Sorry tmi! And since AF finishing I'm having weird pinches in my side again an terrible back ache! Just not feeling right! Ideas? :hugs: to all x x x


----------



## twinkie2

:haha: macy-way to get on it :winkwink:

Deal-confuzion is testing tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!! Can you tell how excited I am? Sorry, not sure on the opk's only used then one cycle and gave up and just switched to temping cause my cycles were seeming pretty regular.


----------



## KrissyB

Blue - Did you try testing again? When I first got pregnant with my DD, I had a really abnormal period - I even told my OB about it and he said it was nothing.... then the blood test came back positive lol.
That being said, I had weird cycle this time too (lots of cramps, but most just spotting with 2 medium days in the middle) - so maybe it was just a weird month for you?


----------



## Bluebearmummy

KrissyB said:


> Blue - Did you try testing again? When I first got pregnant with my DD, I had a really abnormal period - I even told my OB about it and he said it was nothing.... then the blood test came back positive lol.
> That being said, I had weird cycle this time too (lots of cramps, but most just spotting with 2 medium days in the middle) - so maybe it was just a weird month for you?

Yeah this morning an BFN! I've also got a lot of cm for time of cycle an cramping just don't know whys! Interesting? Could just be weird cycle I guess x x x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Deal, I usually took an OPK around 3pm after holding my P for about a couple of hours and it usually gave me pretty good results. I also took an OPK once at 8pm and still gave me a really good result :). 

BBM, I say test again. That's a super short period. Like Krissy said, either you are pregnant or just had a weird period. :)

Twinkie, looks like our BBT is mirroring each other. 3 DPO! Yeah!!! hahahaha :D

Confuzion, can't wait to see your tests! Your temp is just gorgeous. :D


----------



## jmandrews

My stupid temp spiked today because I've been suffering from allergies. I think the congestion has made me sick again this cycle. Just like last cycle. It's way too early to be ovulation for me plus I haven't had EWCM yet. I guess I'll know tomorrow. I think I'm going to go get OPKs later.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jm, you should try mucinex w/ guaifenesin only. Not only it helps relieve your congestion, it also gives you more EWCM :). FX the allergy goes away soon.


----------



## jmandrews

Ok! I'll try that thank you!


----------



## macydarling

My allergies have been absolutely maddening too! I think the pollen count is outta control this season.


----------



## Deal9027

Twinkie & ILT - your charts both looks VERY promising...Fx Fx Fx!!!!! 

My allergies are acting up too! I walked over to my neighbors and got some fresh honey - I swear that eating fresh local honey is a cure all for allergies!!! It puts the same pollens into your system in a different way & gets your body used to them - at least that's my interpretation of it!! 

My concern with the darn OPK is that I drink a TON of water...seriously! After my FMU I go often & it's very light. I'm trying to figure out when to maybe hold back some of my water drinking & how long I might be able to make it. I drink 20oz of water with a splash of organic apple cidar vinegar immediately after waking, then my indulgance of a small cup of coffee (about 8oz), then I get to work & fill my reusable water bottle that holds 24oz & finish one of those by 10ish, another by 12ish & usually have one more throughout the afternoon & sometimes even 2 more. I drink a large glass of water with dinner & sip on a glass throught the night until I have my small cup of herbal tea just before bed. Is there a reason why they suggest not using FMU for OPK's? Hmmmm...maybe I can try to hold it from like 2pm until I get out of work at 5pm?!?!???


----------



## MegNE922

Bluebearmummy said:


> Hi ladies how are we all getting on? Feeling really funny this cycle on clomid today is last tablet! But last Cycle got lots of pinchng on right side (really thought It was implantation) anyway :witch: came but spotting one day an only when wiped then full heavy day then 1 day just streaky red/brown when wiping! Sorry tmi! And since AF finishing I'm having weird pinches in my side again an terrible back ache! Just not feeling right! Ideas? :hugs: to all x x x

I used Clomid for the first time this month too. I had a lot of early cramping and lots of visible EWCM I never have it like that only if
I do a check. I say test again. How long was your LP? I noticed my O was later and so AF will be also. 
Did you use OPK at all? I had to an thank god I did or I would have missed it.


----------



## KrissyB

Quick fairly unrelated question for FF users-
Do you have to do anything special for the signature thumbnail to update? If I click the link it looks right, but the thumbnail looks a day old (which had incorrect data lol).


And also - Another allergy sufferer here..... My eyes have been bloodshot for over a week now, and I put drops in them many times a day. Just miserable.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Allergies! I don't miss those especially when mine frequently turned into sinus infection. I've been using this https://www.neilmed.com/usa/sinugator.php for the past 2 years w/ nasal congestion and it works like a charm. I'd use it as soon as I feel some nasal drip for 1 week, 2 times/day. Usually, after a week, I am congestion free for the whole year. I am not big with taking medications so always try to do an alternative method first unless it's something serious. It's a weird little machine and you'll feel weird using it at the beginning but boy oh boy...it clears up everything! 

Deal, that's a whole lot of liquid in a few hours! hahahaha. See if you can stretch your 24oz morning water for the rest of the day. Here is a little blurb on OPK: "Unlike the pregnancy test kit, morning (first morning urine) is not the best time to collect samples for ovulation tests, as LH is synthesized in your body in the morning and will not appear in your urine until the afternoon. The ideal time to collect a urine sample is in the afternoon, though testing may safely take place from 10am to early evening." Here is the link if your want to read more :) https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/fertile.html


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Krissy, I never have to click on anything for my link to update. I thought it's supposed to be automatically updated. Unfortunately, I am at work and not able to access FF. Hopefully others will be able to answer your ? better :).


----------



## n.miller

macydarling said:


> Dang it! By the time hubby gothome from work last night I was asleep!!! Urgh. Now I feel like everything is screwed up lol. Hopefully Monday, Wed, O day and Friday will be enough. Picture me shrugging. Baby making is serious business lol.

Macy - I'm the same with DH. I have to force myself to stay up. Something that will be happening tonight. At least you got a morning BD in. DH is not a morning person :sleep: There is no way I can ever get morning BD. :lol:

Bluebear- I had a few pinches and little stabbing pains on each side of my abdomen while on clomid during the 1st cycle, but it was after O. However, side effects do say backache and cramping. As long as they're mild, you should be ok. But if it gets severe, you need to see the Doc that put you on it.


----------



## smiley4442

I'm cd5 and AF is gone, and since I'm not sure of my "O" days I'm starting to opk so I can get a good idea. Last month I did keep track of my bding (compared with my BFP and chemical I had)so I have a good idea when I will, I just want to compare months. Guess me and DH will start every other day bding tonight. 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## MellyH

Okay, we fiiiinally got to have sex last night. Hooray! :lol: Stupid period comboing into a stupid head cold. I feel like my cold has gone downhill again today though, because I only got like 5 hours sleep. Ugh. *whines* We complain about men getting man flu, but I complain much more than my husband when I'm sick! :lol:


----------



## Bluebearmummy

MegNE922 said:


> Bluebearmummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies how are we all getting on? Feeling really funny this cycle on clomid today is last tablet! But last Cycle got lots of pinchng on right side (really thought It was implantation) anyway :witch: came but spotting one day an only when wiped then full heavy day then 1 day just streaky red/brown when wiping! Sorry tmi! And since AF finishing I'm having weird pinches in my side again an terrible back ache! Just not feeling right! Ideas? :hugs: to all x x x
> 
> I used Clomid for the first time this month too. I had a lot of early cramping and lots of visible EWCM I never have it like that only if
> I do a check. I say test again. How long was your LP? I noticed my O was later and so AF will be also.
> Did you use OPK at all? I had to an thank god I did or I would have missed it.Click to expand...

I've not had this the other two cycles I could of told you like clockwork what was Going on this time I feel exactly like I did when I ovulated on cycle 1 an 2 but can't be surely?? I've replied to you on two threads i to think opps :/ x x x


----------



## kwynia

Well I was right about O, started having cm "surplus" monday night, luckily got a BD in, neg opk yesterday and almost positive opk just now. I'm only CD 10 so, its gonna be a short cycle 23 or 24 days, AF due 6/10. Will try to get one more BD tonight but I've got a cold :(


----------



## Bluebearmummy

kwynia said:


> Well I was right about O, started having cm "surplus" monday night, luckily got a BD in, neg opk yesterday and almost positive opk just now. I'm only CD 10 so, its gonna be a short cycle 23 or 24 days, AF due 6/10. Will try to get one more BD tonight but I've got a cold :(

Good luck lots of :dust: your way x x


----------



## confuzion

Deal - yes testing tomorrow but not hopeful at all. I am just feeling out. My gut is usually right.

macy - waking DH up to DTD? Haha mine would NOT cooperate and just get annoyed. 

Bluebearmummy - sorry no advice here. Does sound like a very light period.

JM - I think OPKs are a good idea.

kwynia - I ovulate really early sometimes too and it's very worrying I understand :hugs:. I hope it's a healthy mature egg regardless.

ILT and twinkie - your charts are looking great so far ladies!

melly - woohoo BD :sex: :haha:.

smiley - Yay no AF, now baby-making dance time :winkwink:

krissyB - the thumbnail and when I click it look the same?


----------



## twinkie2

Lots to catch up on!!

ILT-YAY!! Cycle buddies and our charts are following the same pattern, up, up and away to some BFP's let hope!!

Deal-I swear, we would be besties in real life!! :friends: I wish I lived close to so many of you!!! I do ACV too :) I have the same problem of drinking so much then come testing time I feel like I never have a good hold, especially now that I've realized my afternoon tests are way better than fmu...if I can get a good hold!! I drink 16oz as soon as I wake up, then two cups-16oz of tea through the morning. Another 8oz at lunch and then only tiny sips if I have to during the afternoon. Usually I can pee it all out, then get a good 3 hour hold in by the time I work out, drink a ton more during that and at dinner so that I don't have to get up 5 times during the night.

Melly-yay for some sexy time!! Hope you can get in some more and are feeling better!!!

kywnia-hope you can get in one more!! Sorry you aren't feeling well :(

Krissy-mine seems to update automatically, not sure what's going on with yours:nope:

:hi: to everyone that I missed, so much going on in here this morning!!


----------



## macydarling

confuzion said:


> Deal - yes testing tomorrow but not hopeful at all. I am just feeling out. My gut is usually right.
> 
> macy - waking DH up to DTD? Haha mine would NOT cooperate and just get annoyed.
> 
> Bluebearmummy - sorry no advice here. Does sound like a very light period.
> 
> JM - I think OPKs are a good idea.
> 
> kwynia - I ovulate really early sometimes too and it's very worrying I understand :hugs:. I hope it's a healthy mature egg regardless.
> 
> ILT and twinkie - your charts are looking great so far ladies!
> 
> melly - woohoo BD :sex: :haha:.
> 
> smiley - Yay no AF, now baby-making dance time :winkwink:
> 
> krissyB - the thumbnail and when I click it look the same?

He always wakes me up at night because he stays up until late o'clock but gets to sleep later than me. So that helps when I wake him up early :)


----------



## KrissyB

I think my issues were just with my computer. Once I refreshed the page a few times it fixed it. :haha:


----------



## macydarling

Do you ladies have any rhyme or reason to when you BD? I found this "intercourse timing" calculator online that was interesting. It had all different "plans" like every day, every other day, all fertile days, sperm meets egg, and a few others I cant recall. I never knew there were so many methods. When do you BD???
I know with my m/c we got pregnant the first cycle trying. We BD'd cd 10, 11, 13, 14 and 15. Not sure which day is the one that worked!
This time we BD'd cd 5, 7, 11, and 13 thus far. Planning to also BD tomorrow and Friday. This week feels all thrown off due to the holiday. I keep thinking it's Tuesday. Im not complaining.


----------



## fairyy

Smiley, read your story. It's quite amazing. Hope you get June BFP and that leads to a little princess.


----------



## fairyy

Deal9027 said:


> Twinkie & ILT - your charts both looks VERY promising...Fx Fx Fx!!!!!
> 
> My allergies are acting up too! I walked over to my neighbors and got some fresh honey - I swear that eating fresh local honey is a cure all for allergies!!! It puts the same pollens into your system in a different way & gets your body used to them - at least that's my interpretation of it!!
> 
> My concern with the darn OPK is that I drink a TON of water...seriously! After my FMU I go often & it's very light. I'm trying to figure out when to maybe hold back some of my water drinking & how long I might be able to make it. I drink 20oz of water with a splash of organic apple cidar vinegar immediately after waking, then my indulgance of a small cup of coffee (about 8oz), then I get to work & fill my reusable water bottle that holds 24oz & finish one of those by 10ish, another by 12ish & usually have one more throughout the afternoon & sometimes even 2 more. I drink a large glass of water with dinner & sip on a glass throught the night until I have my small cup of herbal tea just before bed. Is there a reason why they suggest not using FMU for OPK's? Hmmmm...maybe I can try to hold it from like 2pm until I get out of work at 5pm?!?!???

3hr hold is fine. Sometimes I find it hard to hold for four hours. Try not to drink anything during that period.


----------



## mwel8819

OMG this thread has completely ran away. So many new faces. Hello to all of you!!!

Confuzion, Twink, and ILT, ya'll s charts look awesome. Don't deny it. ;) This has to be the month for at least one of you but I hope it is all of you! You all deserve it so much!

Melly-You crack me up. I whine when I am sick too but nothing like my hubby. He is DYING when he has a sore throat. Haha!

Okay I'm going to hop on over to the testing forum and see all the BFP's!


----------



## macydarling

mwel8819 said:


> OMG this thread has completely ran away. So many new faces. Hello to all of you!!!
> 
> Confuzion, Twink, and ILT, ya'll s charts look awesome. Don't deny it. ;) This has to be the month for at least one of you but I hope it is all of you! You all deserve it so much!
> 
> Melly-You crack me up. I whine when I am sick too but nothing like my hubby. He is DYING when he has a sore throat. Haha!
> 
> Okay I'm going to hop on over to the testing forum and see all the BFP's!

Seriously...lol. I wonder if every man is like the because my DH sure is...

Hugs to you ladies dealing with morning sickness. I know how miserable that is! It's a very odd feeling being so sick to your stomach but eating is the only thing that helps it a little and then after you eat...sick again! Ah! My mom always swore by keeping saltines by your bed and eating a few as soon as you wake up before getting out of bed. Maybe it helped a little but...I swear by zofran! Lol!


----------



## cutieq

macydarling said:


> Do you ladies have any rhyme or reason to when you BD? I found this "intercourse timing" calculator online that was interesting. It had all different "plans" like every day, every other day, all fertile days, sperm meets egg, and a few others I cant recall. I never knew there were so many methods. When do you BD???
> I know with my m/c we got pregnant the first cycle trying. We BD'd cd 10, 11, 13, 14 and 15. Not sure which day is the one that worked!
> This time we BD'd cd 5, 7, 11, and 13 thus far. Planning to also BD tomorrow and Friday. This week feels all thrown off due to the holiday. I keep thinking it's Tuesday. Im not complaining.

Macy, I don't have any logic. We rarely BD for ttc and just go in general but we're pretty regular. 

Last cycle with my BFP, we went daily and sometimes multiple times a day. I think some of those plans are designed to make sure you cover enough days if you aren't fairly regular and in some cases to let the spermies build up. We started out SMEP but that never lasts lol


----------



## smiley4442

fairyy said:


> Smiley, read your story. It's quite amazing. Hope you get June BFP and that leads to a little princess.

Fairyy- thank you, I'm really hoping for a lot of members of our June thread to get :bfp:. I read the May thread and it looked like quite a few did. Hope we get just as many or more :flower:


----------



## fairyy

I want to enter June and POAS on HPT. Just did my part of POAS on opk :haha: and it's over now. So next is HPT time. Ladies yesterday was the second day of my +opk and we bd on the first day of +opk. Was doing EOD before that. Do we need to BD tonight ? I think either I have ovulated on the first day of + or second day. First day Of +opk I had some bleeding. So my question is that do we need to BD today for that eggie ?


----------



## Lynny77

Cutie we are the same. Every month we're like- ok every other day but when it comes time I'm snapping my fingers and saying let's go every day! I'm hoping to try it twice a day on O this month- you'll all hear me complaining real loudly about that when the time comes lol.

Smiley your story is amazing. Gives me hope!

Confuzion I have a good feeling about this month! Can't wait for you to start testing!

Sorry to all the allergy sufferers and those feeling under the weather!


----------



## smiley4442

Does anyone know what the average cd is for ovulation? I'm pretty sure I O'd around cd17/18 last month. Bd'd on cd 16 & cd 17 had cramps and spotting cd 24 then had a BFP on cd 34 in April/May which was the suppose to be the first day of my cycle. But I was coming off the Depo shot that I had one injection of so I'm not sure if that will be what I have this month.


----------



## jmandrews

I O on day 15 or 16 and have a 28 or 29 day cycle. I think that's pretty average but not sure


----------



## macydarling

Thanks for the responses! 
Cutie: With my bfp we also bd'd twice a day on 3 of those days! I dont think I have enough energy nowadays to do that again. Lol! Well, maybe I could but I would probably be rushing through it the second time and not very into it which DH probably wouldnt appreciate lol. Even though I remind him of the actual purpose of sex, ie baby, anyway. Its not all about him anymore :) lol.

As far as average cycle day, forgive me I cant remember who asked; this thread is crazy I cant keep up lol...I believe the "average" O day is cd 14. But of course many, many, many women are O on other days.


----------



## smiley4442

So I guess AF wasn't done with me, started cramping and spotting again. I'm fine with it though, I stopped last night (cd4) and it wasn't even a full 4 days. I usually have about a 6 day cycle. I just hope it is normal. The one in April (one after coming off depo) was extremely light everyday and lasted 2.5 weeks. This was a little heavy (had a CP) so I'm hoping its normal so we can get to bding and hopefully a June baby.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

What are the symptoms for Oing? Think I might be today. I felt dizzy & I've had a headache all day. Plus a temp spike. Can someone take a look at my chart?


----------



## fairyy

sn0wbunnie said:


> What are the symptoms for Oing? Think I might be today. I felt dizzy & I've had a headache all day. Plus a temp spike. Can someone take a look at my chart?

Either you have ovulated yesterday or ovulating today. Time to get busy :sex:


----------



## confuzion

fairyy said:


> I want to enter June and POAS on HPT. Just did my part of POAS on opk :haha: and it's over now. So next is HPT time. Ladies yesterday was the second day of my +opk and we bd on the first day of +opk. Was doing EOD before that. Do we need to BD tonight ? I think either I have ovulated on the first day of + or second day. First day Of +opk I had some bleeding. So my question is that do we need to BD today for that eggie ?

I think you're covered! Can't wait for your BFP :flower:



Lynny77 said:


> Cutie we are the same. Every month we're like- ok every other day but when it comes time I'm snapping my fingers and saying let's go every day! I'm hoping to try it twice a day on O this month- you'll all hear me complaining real loudly about that when the time comes lol.
> 
> Smiley your story is amazing. Gives me hope!
> 
> Confuzion I have a good feeling about this month! Can't wait for you to start testing!
> 
> Sorry to all the allergy sufferers and those feeling under the weather!

Haha twice a day is ambitious! I don't envy you. Don't think I could do that lol.



sn0wbunnie said:


> What are the symptoms for Oing? Think I might be today. I felt dizzy & I've had a headache all day. Plus a temp spike. Can someone take a look at my chart?

Sound like you're Oing but based on your chart, I don't see a proper spike yet, so keep BDing just in case!


----------



## n.miller

Macy - we do EOD or when we're in the mood/not exhausted following AF. As soon as I get a +opk we BD that day and the following 2 days for a total of 3 days straight. RE said that was good. Then we resume EOD even though it's too late for baby making so that it's just for fun. No pressure. 


So spoke to RE's nurse today. Blood work is pointing straight at PCOS like they thought. I start metformin tomorrow. RE wants follow up visit to discuss bloodwork etc. I'm extremely nervous as to what that could mean. Hoping nothing serious. They did do a genetic screen for cystic fibrosis, muscular atrophy, and fragile X. Hoping those are all negative. I have the appointment next Tuesday. 

I told the nurse about the +opk earlier than the RE expected. She said that was great and sometimes we ovulate from smaller than expected follicles. She asked if we BD even though DH was supposed to abstain. I told her we rescheduled his and did it 3 times. She said great and that they would probably do a Beta test on Tuesday (although if BFN, it could be still too early). So I may not have to wait the full 2 weeks.


----------



## Eidson23

So right after we decided to wait _at least_ until Saturday morning to test, my wife calls me right before I get to work and says "Baaaaaaaaabe can I pleeeease test in the morning?! Just to get it out of my system!"

It's going to be a long week lol. :dohh:


----------



## n.miller

Eidson23 said:


> So right after we decided to wait _at least_ until Saturday morning to test, my wife calls me right before I get to work and says "Baaaaaaaaabe can I pleeeease test in the morning?! Just to get it out of my system!"
> 
> It's going to be a long week lol. :dohh:

lol. Good luck to you. If it'll make her feel better let her test.


----------



## confuzion

n.miller - it's so great that you O on your own despite the PCOS. FX you caught the egg. Can't wait for those beta results. Metformin will hopefully do the trick if it's not your month but we're not thinking about that now because it will be! :D

eidson - haha sounds like your wife is a POAS addict in the making. Are you guys stocked up on cheapie tests?


----------



## Eidson23

confuzion-We have 6 FRER, if we are not successful this cycle then I will be stocking up on cheapies for sure haha


----------



## confuzion

lol well make sure to save some of those frers for 10 DPO+ because that's when the BFP is likely to show up!


----------



## n.miller

confuzion said:


> n.miller - it's so great that you O on your own despite the PCOS. FX you caught the egg. Can't wait for those beta results. Metformin will hopefully do the trick if it's not your month but we're not thinking about that now because it will be! :D
> 
> eidson - haha sounds like your wife is a POAS addict in the making. Are you guys stocked up on cheapie tests?

Confusion - thanks! FX. I'm in a good place mentally right now. Knowing what's going on and having a battle plan helps me a lot.



Eidson23 said:


> confuzion-We have 6 FRER, if we are not successful this cycle then I will be stocking up on cheapies for sure haha

I purposely only have 2 CB weeks predictors in the house to avoid driving myself crazy. And DH. If I bought the cheapies I'd be POAS multiple times a day.


----------



## smiley4442

I am certain that I am a POAS addict too. With David (my LO) I was so shocked that I took at least 7 tests before my first OB appointment which was just a week away. And last month I couldn't tell you how many test I took, just praying they were wrong about the chemical since AF never came.


----------



## confuzion

lol last month I tested everyday starting 4 DPO :shy:...multiple times a day haha. Must have used near 20 tests. This month I'm being a little more patient. Tomorrow is test day and I hope it doesn't open the flood gates to 10 tests a day haha.


----------



## smiley4442

confuzion said:


> lol last month I tested everyday starting 4 DPO :shy:...multiple times a day haha. Must have used near 20 tests. This month I'm being a little more patient. Tomorrow is test day and I hope it doesn't open the flood gates to 10 tests a day haha.

Good luck :) Sending you some :dust: for a :bfp:


----------



## confuzion

Thanks smiley. Frankly, I'm not too hopeful. But I guess it could happen. We shall see.


----------



## kwynia

Good luck testers! I got another BD in tonight :) :) So even though my O is a couple days early we dtd cd5 8 & 10 ;) hopefully tomorrow too :dust:


----------



## confuzion

Nice job kwynia. Won't be long now until that sticky BFP shows up!


----------



## fairyy

Confuzion good luck for testing tomorrow. I hope and pray you get to see lovely two pink lines on HPT.


----------



## hunni12

The witch finally got me lol..its a weird one tho. No clotting or dark blood...no cramps neither. The flow is light and pink/red. Almost watery like sometimes when i wipe its none on thetissue and im supposedly going on day 3


----------



## slowloris

Hunni are you sure its af?

confusion good.luck!

i tested today and.got :bfn: again. 

last night i could not sleep and was itchy all.over! Was very annoying. Oh and major mood swings yesterday. Making a note to see if this happens every month! Itdidnt last month, but then that was straight after mc so could have been different.


----------



## macydarling

O DAY!!!! Lol. Sorry, but Im so impatient already and havent even started the tww yet. Better get busy tonight!


----------



## MegNE922

:flower: hunni!! i'm so sorry love! i was rooting for you!!:hugs:

Confusion! get your butt on here and tell us what your test says!! :winkwink:

i'm anxious right now. like super giddy. idk why maybe its the coffee or the fact its only 3 days until vacation!!!! lol.


----------



## shterr612

Excited to start seeing all the BFPs! (Hoping for my own too !) Yay June!


----------



## hunni12

Not too tbh....i never had a period where one minute its there then the next its not. We dtd last night to see if the flow would get heavier so i woke up this morning expecting to see a heavy flow since its day 3 and nothing when i wiped and nothing on the pad. Last month when i ccamelate i still had the regular flow even OH said something is wrong cause he looked at the pad to see there wasn't much bleeding


----------



## Eidson23

It was :bfn: haha. Fully expected it. Trying again Saturday! 1 down, 5 to go ;)


----------



## cutieq

hunni12 said:


> Not too tbh....i never had a period where one minute its there then the next its not. We dtd last night to see if the flow would get heavier so i woke up this morning expecting to see a heavy flow since its day 3 and nothing when i wiped and nothing on the pad. Last month when i ccamelate i still had the regular flow even OH said something is wrong cause he looked at the pad to see there wasn't much bleeding

Could be early spotting! Wait a couple of days and test again.


----------



## n.miller

hunni12 said:


> The witch finally got me lol..its a weird one tho. No clotting or dark blood...no cramps neither. The flow is light and pink/red. Almost watery like sometimes when i wipe its none on thetissue and im supposedly going on day 3


Test after a few days. It might not be AF after all.


Edison - I hope you get the BFP at the end of all the testing. 


Went to sleep with a migraine from heck last night. Felt a little queasy after eating my pineapple slice. Woke up with same migraine, ate breakfast (which is not common for me) and now I feel a little nauseous. I'd say it was because I'm hungry, but I just ate breakfast an hour ago - if you call left over chicken and broccoli breakfast.


----------



## Deal9027

Edison Fx Fx Fx you get your BFP on Saturday :) But you are still VERY early so you have lots of time for that BFP to show!!!! 

Confuzion - where are you & your test?!?!?!! We are all impatiently waiting...lol!! I have to live vicariously through all of you testing!!


----------



## Deal9027

n.miller - sorry you are feeling so crappy but those may actually be signs that you are on your way to your BFP! Fx Fx Fx for you!!!!!!!


----------



## hunni12

It started back but still bright bright red n pink. Maybe its just a weird period but by 3 day im usually cramped up and clotting but OH still wants me to test again because he read implantationcan come tthe day af is due and last a few days i just dont want to get myhopes up even tho part of me is still holding out hope. Sure if we dtd the flow should have gotten heavier like usual rright? 

Excuse the errors im on my phone lol


----------



## hunni12

You know what..just put me down for June. Im going to note it in my calendar as a weird period. Not about to get my hopes for nothing. Even tho OH did go buy a frer saying he don't trust the cheapie from before lol. Men cant live with them and cant live without them lol


----------



## KrissyB

confuzion said:


> lol last month I tested everyday starting 4 DPO :shy:...multiple times a day haha. Must have used near 20 tests. This month I'm being a little more patient. Tomorrow is test day and I hope it doesn't open the flood gates to 10 tests a day haha.

LOL with my DD I tested multiple times a day at least once. :haha: And not with cheapies either lol
FX for a :bfp: for you today!!



macydarling said:


> O DAY!!!! Lol. Sorry, but Im so impatient already and havent even started the tww yet. Better get busy tonight!

Don't feel bad - I'm impatient and I'm still waiting for :witch: to go away lol!


----------



## Lynny77

Sorry Hun that af got you!

I am sitting here eagerly awaiting some bfp's! My next round is still far away so I need to live vicariously through you ladies! Come on bfp's!!


----------



## confuzion

lol a lot of ladies waiting on an update today. Sorry girls but there was no surprise BFP. It was the BFN I saw coming. I'm still technically in for June as AF is due to come around towards the end of June again. Won't be actively TTC but I'll be around!


----------



## smiley4442

Lynny77 said:


> Sorry Hun that af got you!
> 
> I am sitting here eagerly awaiting some bfp's! My next round is still far away so I need to live vicariously through you ladies! Come on bfp's!!

Me too, I can't wait to see them! My AF is for sure gone CD5 for me so I still have a week or so til I "O".

Sorry to see the couple of BFN's. But you guys are still pretty early and we could be see some BFP's soon!


----------



## MegNE922

I'm sorry confuzion. &#128078; but AF ISNT HERE YET! :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hunni, sorry AF is playing hide and seek with you. Hopefully, you'll get your answer soon. 

N. Miller, hopefully you'll feel better soon. 

Talking about migraine. I think someone here mentioned having acute migraine. Just want to share experience here. My sister had really bad migraines for 3 months straight to the point that she was under FMLA. Doctors ran tests on her, MRI, gave her epilepsy medicine, etc and didn't help at all. She was unable to function like normal. Then she told me that she wanted to visit the chiropractor to see if it would help. Well, the chiropractor adjusted her body and her migraine decreased within a month or so. She did have to visit the chiropractor a few times in a month. Within 3 months, she only had migraine whenever AF was about to show. I think she still needs adjustment once in a while. Hopefully, you find your solution soon :). 

Confuzion, :hugs: I know you feel alright with the BFN but just want to give you a hug :). 

Twinkie, our charts are moving at the same wave length! :D 

For those who got BFN, hopefully something will show soon. 

For those who is Oing, BD marathon! :)

AFM, nothing much going on. 4DPO :coffee: Not sure when I will start testing and having emotional roller coaster these past two days. One moment I was feeling positive and within minutes I was feeling that we didn't catch the egg this cycle. ugh. Gotta get a grip here!


----------



## confuzion

We all have those ups and downs ILT! FX you caught it!

I used to get migraines quite frequently. Now they're rare but occasionally happen. Really interesting info on the chiropractor!


----------



## macydarling

You aren't out until AF shows confuzion!!!
This day is seriously dragging. Ahhhh. Is anyone else Oing today?!?! I really hope I do. I used to get tons of ewcm but I noticed the past few months I havent had any. It used to sort of just fall out. I physically checked for some today but there was only a very little bit and it wasnt all that stretchy like it used to be. DH asked if that means Im not ovulating....Im honestly not sure. Bizarre!
He also proprosed the idea that maybe we are having difficulty because I exercise a lot. I do run about 5 days a week and cross train one (elliptical, stairs, bike etc) but I always take one rest day a week. I get my period and it's pretty regular and Im not underweight or anything so Im not sure if that would even affect it. Who knows. Shrug.

Not to mention, the only time I DID get pregnant I was quite underweight and still recovering from my eating disorder. I dont understand my body.


----------



## kwynia

Pretty sure I Od last night or this morning, positive OPK, lots of cm and some mittelschmerz (I just like that word).


----------



## hunni12

@Lynny: Thanks hun:hugs:

@Confuzion: You still have time for a bfp love

@Smiley: Good luck this cycle!

@Meg: I pray you get your bfp soon

@ILT: When you testing?

TMI SPOILER ALERT: so this is all i got on day 3...and when i wipe its still pinkish bright red

Spoiler
https://i57.tinypic.com/cnh1w.jpg


----------



## KrissyB

kwynia said:


> Pretty sure I Od last night or this morning, positive OPK, lots of cm and some mittelschmerz (I just like that word).

LOL that is an awesome word. Now on to the fun part :haha: and FXed you catch the eggy!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Macy, I did hear that too much exercise could contribute difficulty in conceiving. My OB told me to tone down my jogging/running. Recently, my acupuncturist told me to just exercise 3 times/week and just walking until I sweat a little. A little hard to do when you are used to jog/run on daily basis. But hey...anything for a BFP! I do crave sweating like crazy though :). 

2 more days, then we'll be in June! FX ladies!!

Hunni, not sure when I am going to test yet. Still in a funky mood :p. I may wait until 11 DPO but...I am a POAS addict so we'll see :). You know I had a weird period last cycle where I spotted a few days (4 days) before AF. Hopefully yours turn into something awesome! :D.

Confuzion, I didn't want to believe the chiropractor thing but she was in so much pain. In 1 week, she probably only had 1 or 2 good days. I am glad that she had that taken care of. Something about one hip is shorter than the other...I think :).


----------



## twinkie2

ILT-11dpo! I'm hoping to hold out as long as possible, but I know I'll never make it that long. I'm trying to convince myself I can make it to 10, and already feel like I'm caving, even though I'm not really feeling positive this month, just want to occupy my time :shrug: Oh well. Been really achey in my uterus and ovary areas all morning, but feel like it's got to be something else because 4dpo is just way to early. Just weird feeling in the lower abs, dull ache that is incredibly annoying and noticeable, but not exactly painful, but doesn't feel great either.

Hunni-TEST!! Either it's a super wonky AF or implantation, I know if it were me, I'd be testing just to not have to question it.

macy-I completely understand your angst!!! Right there with you. I O'ed 4 days later than normal and I think that's making it worse for me, because I keep thinking that I "should be" 8dpo, not 4dpo today, incredibly frustrating! I too have heard that over exercising can be a culprit. My good friends brother and his wife were trying for over a year to get pregnant with no success, all her tests were good and indicated she didn't have any concerning issues, they told her to back off the exercise for a few months, she fell pregnant the 2nd month!! The change in ewcm could be due to lifestyle/diet changes, have you changed anything recently?


----------



## hunni12

I keep saying Im not worried about it but it's driving me nuts then OH keeps waving this FRER in my face lol. My friend said it could be IB , but who knows :doh:


----------



## hunni12

Oh and horray for having you ladies to keep me busy while im at work lol 6 more hours to go!


----------



## smiley4442

OPK question. I'm starting to use OPK's I know the difference between negative and positive but my question is: Does your line keep getting darker until it becomes positive? The reason I'm asking is, I started doing OPK's at CD4. I wanted to get an idea of when I ovulate, so I wanted to start early for a couple months. I'm at CD6 now, AF is gone and its my 3rd test and each one is darker then the next. The 3rd one is way darker then the first though its not positive. So that's why I was asking......tia!!

Confuzion, sorry about your BFN, I agree with everyone else that your not out until the :witch: comes.


----------



## hunni12

thats usually how it works with me, they get darker until i get my positive


----------



## jmandrews

confuzion said:


> lol a lot of ladies waiting on an update today. Sorry girls but there was no surprise BFP. It was the BFN I saw coming. I'm still technically in for June as AF is due to come around towards the end of June again. Won't be actively TTC but I'll be around!

Not giving up hope yet. Only 10dpo :)


----------



## KrissyB

ILT - holy cow you're right.... I am shocked it's not June yet lol. I've already spent so much time thinking about and hoping for so much to happen June, that I can't believe it hasn't even started yet. lol Now I REALLY feel impatient :wacko:

Smiley - I'm CD5, just a day behind you! And I just ordered my first box of OPKs to start using this month :)

Hunni - OMG lol - how can you not test? Even if it's a bfn, I'd need to know ASAP! And it sounds like you might have a chance of a :bfp: still!

Confuzion - I'm still keeping my FXed for you ;)


----------



## smiley4442

hunni12 said:


> thats usually how it works with me, they get darker until i get my positive


Thanks Hunni! My last one is pretty dark for just cd6. Is it ok if you O early?
well I think it is anyway lol.


----------



## hunni12

Krissy i think me being at work it what kept me from testing lol. I just thought implantation was supposed to be brown and or pink only and come before af is due


----------



## macydarling

twinkie2 said:


> ILT-11dpo! I'm hoping to hold out as long as possible, but I know I'll never make it that long. I'm trying to convince myself I can make it to 10, and already feel like I'm caving, even though I'm not really feeling positive this month, just want to occupy my time :shrug: Oh well. Been really achey in my uterus and ovary areas all morning, but feel like it's got to be something else because 4dpo is just way to early. Just weird feeling in the lower abs, dull ache that is incredibly annoying and noticeable, but not exactly painful, but doesn't feel great either.
> 
> Hunni-TEST!! Either it's a super wonky AF or implantation, I know if it were me, I'd be testing just to not have to question it.
> 
> macy-I completely understand your angst!!! Right there with you. I O'ed 4 days later than normal and I think that's making it worse for me, because I keep thinking that I "should be" 8dpo, not 4dpo today, incredibly frustrating! I too have heard that over exercising can be a culprit. My good friends brother and his wife were trying for over a year to get pregnant with no success, all her tests were good and indicated she didn't have any concerning issues, they told her to back off the exercise for a few months, she fell pregnant the 2nd month!! The change in ewcm could be due to lifestyle/diet changes, have you changed anything recently?

Hmm...well I have only been running/exercising for about a year. I just completely fell in love with running. I suppose the only thing I have recently changed is that I used to only run 3-4 days per week and then cross train 2 days. Now I just prefer to run so I run 5 days a week and cross train one. I may have upped my milege/pace a bit naturally as I go but I dont really push it. I just love a good sweat and I feel like you dont have to run very long to get that awesome workout feeling!!! I also QUIT SMOKING about 3.5 mos ago but you would think that would help lol not sure if that would affect ewcm anyway?


----------



## macydarling

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Macy, I did hear that too much exercise could contribute difficulty in conceiving. My OB told me to tone down my jogging/running. Recently, my acupuncturist told me to just exercise 3 times/week and just walking until I sweat a little. A little hard to do when you are used to jog/run on daily basis. But hey...anything for a BFP! I do crave sweating like crazy though :).
> 
> 2 more days, then we'll be in June! FX ladies!!
> 
> Hunni, not sure when I am going to test yet. Still in a funky mood :p. I may wait until 11 DPO but...I am a POAS addict so we'll see :). You know I had a weird period last cycle where I spotted a few days (4 days) before AF. Hopefully yours turn into something awesome! :D.
> 
> Confuzion, I didn't want to believe the chiropractor thing but she was in so much pain. In 1 week, she probably only had 1 or 2 good days. I am glad that she had that taken care of. Something about one hip is shorter than the other...I think :).

Ahh I agree! I need my runs to maintain my sanity! I really dont run much at all, maybe 30 miles per week. Sometimes less. I just run whatever pace I feel like however far I feel like...hmm. I really should just not be so impatient but I cant help it. Lol.


----------



## KrissyB

Hunni - For my DD, I had about 9 days of spotting with a day or two of light (almost medium) red flow right when AF was due. Even my OB thought it was nothing - but the blood test came back positive. So you never know, fingers still crossed for you!

Smiley - do you normally have short cycles? If you O early, I think that means it should be a short cycle because you're LP should be roughly the same every month (I just learned that through the FF lessons lol).


----------



## smiley4442

hunni12 said:


> Krissy i think me being at work it what kept me from testing lol. I just thought implantation was supposed to be brown and or pink only and come before af is due

Hunni, I had IB last month and it was red too (but only when I wiped), It was also brown at times. Lasted 3 days with cramping and 10 days later I had a positive test so I was sure it was IB.


----------



## smiley4442

KrissyB said:


> Smiley - do you normally have short cycles? If you O early, I think that means it should be a short cycle because you're LP should be roughly the same every month (I just learned that through the FF lessons lol).

When are you going to start testing? I'm not sure about my cycles. I didn't have a normal period til Feb 2012, and I thought we couldn't have babies. Had a normal period (once a month) and got pregnant Feb 2013. Took the Depo shot in December, didn't get the the second in February had a "period" in April but it was super light and lasted 2.5 weeks then had a CP, so I've never really kept track of my cycles to determine that. As long as I had it once a month before it was regular for me. Thats why I'm charting days and testing early with OPK's to try and get a good idea. My AF was around 4.5 days this month. It used to be around 5 days rarely 6,


----------



## twinkie2

30 miles a week seems like a lot to me!!!! I don't run anywhere near that much, like maybe 10!! You go girl! Wish I had that kind of stamina! Are you getting enough water? With all that running, you could be slightly dehydrated and that definitely plays a factor in ewcm.


----------



## hunni12

@Krissy: Why give me so much lol

@Smiley: See mines is on the pad(also haven't cramped not once) but its not much and even when i wipe its just pinkish red and it's okay to O early as long you O'ing

Why must our bodies be so difficult lol.


Can any of you ladies explain to me how pineapple core works for TTC?


----------



## hunni12

You ladies just dont know how much it means to me to be able to come to y'all and talk about these issues and what not


----------



## KrissyB

Smiley - I'll probably start testing Saturday or Sunday (CD 6 or 7) - partially because I think that's the earliest I might see a positive, and partially because that's when the kits should get here lol. 
Also - you might want to join FertilityFriend if you're not already. It's free and a good way to keep track of your cycles, tests, etc. Plus, they send out daily "lesson" emails - and I mean, I thought I had a good idea how the whole menstrual cycle worked, but I've really learned a lot and I'm only half way through the lessons. LOL I feel like a commercial, but I'm just really impressed by how helpful it is for someone just starting to pay attention to the details


----------



## macydarling

twinkie2 said:


> 30 miles a week seems like a lot to me!!!! I don't run anywhere near that much, like maybe 10!! You go girl! Wish I had that kind of stamina! Are you getting enough water? With all that running, you could be slightly dehydrated and that definitely plays a factor in ewcm.

Thank you!!!
I didnt even think about dehydration. I really only drink water. Im not sure how much, I tend to just sip it throughout the day and refill my cup when it gets low but I have no idea the amount I drink. I am often stuck on the treadmill on work days and sweat a ton on that thing (maybe cause there's no wind blowing by like outside???) so maybe I should purposefully chug water after that??? Ahhh you are so smart.


----------



## macydarling

hunni12 said:


> @Krissy: Why give me so much lol
> 
> @Smiley: See mines is on the pad(also haven't cramped not once) but its not much and even when i wipe its just pinkish red and it's okay to O early as long you O'ing
> 
> Why must our bodies be so difficult lol.
> 
> 
> Can any of you ladies explain to me how pineapple core works for TTC?

I just recently heard about the pineapple core thing! Supposedly it aids implantation? I think? 
Btw...that picture doesnt look like any period Ive ever seen! Im thinking implantation bleeding...


----------



## hunni12

@Macy: it does aid implantation here is a link https://community.babycenter.com/post/a14139005/pineapple_core_for_implantation.

i think if this cycle turns out to be whack i am going to try it and robitussin


----------



## hunni12

Here is info on pinapple core:

Using Pineapple to Assist Implantation: Pineapple contains bromelain. Bromelain is a proteolytic enzyme that breaks up proteins that inhibit embryo implantation. Consuming a whole pineapple (focusing on the core as it has the highest concentration of Bromelain) during a fertility cycle can be beneficial.

For IVF [in vitro fertilization] cycle: one pineapple, divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day of your embryo transfer.

IUI [intra-uterine insemination] cycle: one pineapple, divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day of your IUI.

Timed intercourse cycle: one pineapple, divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day after ovulation.

Note: Be careful not to start consuming pineapple too early in the cycle. Beginning to consume pineapple BEFORE the recommended days above can actually affect your vaginal and cervical mucus PH, making it more acidic.


----------



## smiley4442

KrissyB said:


> Smiley - I'll probably start testing Saturday or Sunday (CD 6 or 7) - partially because I think that's the earliest I might see a positive, and partially because that's when the kits should get here lol.
> Also - you might want to join FertilityFriend if you're not already. It's free and a good way to keep track of your cycles, tests, etc. Plus, they send out daily "lesson" emails - and I mean, I thought I had a good idea how the whole menstrual cycle worked, but I've really learned a lot and I'm only half way through the lessons. LOL I feel like a commercial, but I'm just really impressed by how helpful it is for someone just starting to pay attention to the details


I looked into that right now I'm using pink pad on my phone. My cd 6 today was fairly strong (at least compared to my cd4) I'd post a pic of the 3 OPK's but I don't really know how. Thats why I asked about an early O.


----------



## Eidson23

macydarling said:


> twinkie2 said:
> 
> 
> 30 miles a week seems like a lot to me!!!! I don't run anywhere near that much, like maybe 10!! You go girl! Wish I had that kind of stamina! Are you getting enough water? With all that running, you could be slightly dehydrated and that definitely plays a factor in ewcm.
> 
> Thank you!!!
> I didnt even think about dehydration. I really only drink water. Im not sure how much, I tend to just sip it throughout the day and refill my cup when it gets low but I have no idea the amount I drink. I am often stuck on the treadmill on work days and sweat a ton on that thing (maybe cause there's no wind blowing by like outside???) so maybe I should purposefully chug water after that??? Ahhh you are so smart.Click to expand...

I run a lot, and live in Texas haha. It's very easy to get dehydrated here! A good way to tell if you're drinking enough water is easy. If your urine is clear or near clear, you are properly hydrated. The more yellow it is, the more dehydrated you are. I wouldn't chug too much water, sipping throughout the day is just fine. Basically, if you're feeling thirsty and the need to chug, then you are already on the way to dehydration. If you sip throughout the day, you alleviate feeling thirsty and keep yourself hydrated :) hope that all makes sense haha. I work out a lot, outside, in Texas. Not to mention we had to learn all about hydrating in basic training for the military :D


----------



## KrissyB

What does Robitussin do?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie, hhmm...11 DPO? I think I can wait that long...I think. I'll wait with you!! I feel the same way too this cycle. Feeling a bit pinching around my uterus and tube. After the HSG, I finally figured out where my uterus and tubes are!!! I always assumed where they were located but now..I really know ahhahaha. 

Hunni, LOL! Your OH is hilarious! 

Smiley, I usually used CB digi and when it gives me smiley face that's when I know when to start BD marathon. But for regular OPKs w/ lines, I waited until my test line was the same depth of color w/ control line to start BD marathon. Once my test line is darker than control line, that's when I know that I'd O between 24 - 48 hours. Hopefully that helps :).


----------



## macydarling

Eidson23 said:


> macydarling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twinkie2 said:
> 
> 
> 30 miles a week seems like a lot to me!!!! I don't run anywhere near that much, like maybe 10!! You go girl! Wish I had that kind of stamina! Are you getting enough water? With all that running, you could be slightly dehydrated and that definitely plays a factor in ewcm.
> 
> Thank you!!!
> I didnt even think about dehydration. I really only drink water. Im not sure how much, I tend to just sip it throughout the day and refill my cup when it gets low but I have no idea the amount I drink. I am often stuck on the treadmill on work days and sweat a ton on that thing (maybe cause there's no wind blowing by like outside???) so maybe I should purposefully chug water after that??? Ahhh you are so smart.Click to expand...
> 
> I run a lot, and live in Texas haha. It's very easy to get dehydrated here! A good way to tell if you're drinking enough water is easy. If your urine is clear or near clear, you are properly hydrated. The more yellow it is, the more dehydrated you are. I wouldn't chug too much water, sipping throughout the day is just fine. Basically, if you're feeling thirsty and the need to chug, then you are already on the way to dehydration. If you sip throughout the day, you alleviate feeling thirsty and keep yourself hydrated :) hope that all makes sense haha. I work out a lot, outside, in Texas. Not to mention we had to learn all about hydrating in basic training for the military :DClick to expand...

THANK YOU!!!!!

Also that is pretty interesting about the pineapple. I eat a TON of pineapple. Like probably everydag because I am so in love with it. So according to that...could eating it at the beginning of my cycle actually be detrimental?!


----------



## n.miller

Confuzion - you're not out till AF shows her ugly head.

Hunni - from the biology stand point, pineapples contain an enzyme known as bromelain, which is especially concentrated within. The core of the pineapple. Enzymes are very specific and will only breakdown the substance they are designed for. Bromelain is a protease, meaning it only breaks down proteins. It helps breakdown the proteins that build up on the walls of your uterus that prevent implantation. Your body has it's own pro teases that do this normally, so consuming the pineapple, specifically the core, just increases the amount of protease present. There is no guarantee it will work, but it doesn't hurt and it tastes good.


Had a discussion with my collegue today who was also my reproductive physiology professor. We laughed and joked that everything we covered in that course is hypothetical. I.e. If everything goes the way it's supposed to, this is what happens. Lol.


----------



## hunni12

@Krissy: Robitussin thins cm so it can make it easier for the guys to swim through

@ILT: My OH is crazy he says he does not trust any hpt under $10 LOL

@Macy: Good to know we only supposed to be eating pineapple 5 days out the month lol 

@N.Miller: Thank you for the breakdown lol


----------



## Green Glitter

Confuzion, ILT, Twinkie, Lynny, Tui--and everyone who gave me a virtual hug, thanks. :hugs: I seriously heart you all SO much. 

I did have an amazing anniversary! It was awesome! :) 12 years. 

Confuzion, sorry for the BFN! I am 14 dpo today and cramping and spotting pink. Here comes AF. Lol *sigh* I'm with you, as well. I'll be around to support and cheer but I'm not actively TTC for right now. :Hugs:

ILT and Twinkie! Love that you two are testing partners! Lol


----------



## Deal9027

Wow - I wasn't on for a few hours & this thread blew up!!! Lets see...

Confuzion :hugs: I'm sorry for your BFN but glad you are doing ok with it. And I was going to point out that you are still in it for June given your short cycles even if AF does show but you already made that point. Fx Fx Fx you get a June BFP one way or another. 

Twinkie & ILT - Charts are looking great ladies!!!! Fx Fx Fx

Hunni - :test:!!!!! 

Macy - If you get regular periods then I would not suspect that exercising is hindering your chances. Constant strenuous workouts can cause you to not ovulate & miss a period but if you are not pushing yourself past your normal limits I feel it is safe & beneficial to workout while TTC. Especially if you run to reduce stress! Stress will most definitley hinder our chances of conceiving. I run 4 or 5 days a week & strength train 1 or 2 days and always have a rest day. I don't push myself hard since TTC but the 1st month I didn't work out at all & got super stressy. Staying hydrated is a great point & very important as well.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Still really unsure as to how I know when I O'ed. I had a positive OPK for the last 4 days. CM turned creamy today. Was EW the last 3 days. Temp spike today. Can someone check out my chart?


----------



## twinkie2

Macy-top, you're making me:blush: I agree on the not chugging but sipping. When I chug water, it just makes me pee every 15 minutes rather than absorb into my body. I felt like I already drink a lot, but I started just downing 16 oz of water in morning from the time I wake, through breakfast, so not chugging, but definitely get it is more quickly than just sipping and I feel like that has made a big difference in keeping me hydrated lately :)

ILT-11 *hangs head* the more achey I feel down there, the less willpower I have! Now I'm curious when you say now you really know where they are, maybe I'm not feeling that and it's something totally different. I wish I could see you in person so you could point exactly where for me:dohh: I hate when you think you know, then find out you really didn't.

GG-I was just wondering how you were, hadn't seen you on in a while :( sorry to see you've started spotting :hugs: I hope that bfp is coming soon for you. Will you ntnp then?

Hunni-I feel the same way about getting on here to talk with everyone :)

Deal, Edison, and all the other runners/workout enthusiasts-I love how many people on here are active!! I wish I was as active as it sounds like you ladies are, I try, but it is definitely a struggle for me some days.

n.miller-hypothetically we could buy a lottery ticket and win...hoping that soon our ttc efforts will prove better odds than the lottery :winkwink: Love that though-it's that in a perfect world, this would happen scenario!

Krissy-Robitussin helps generate more ewcm :)


----------



## Green Glitter

Deal! I forgot to say thanks to you, too! <3

Twinkie--Yeah, cramping more and heavier pink. The witch is landing, painfully. I'm going to NTNP, yeah. Just no more pills, lube, opks, counting. Lol just gonna let go of it all and see what happens :) Yeah, I took a mental break cause the older kids were getting out of school, my anniversary. It all just came at once. :) How're you?


----------



## fairyy

Confuzion: I know how it feels to get BFN. But you are not out yet.:hugs:

Hunni: You may be having IB. 

Smiley: Normally opk gets darker each day before positive.


----------



## hunni12

Gosh ladies I am getting my hopes up on this being IB and my friend said she had a dream about fishes. Its an old wives tale that when someone dreams of fish that someone in their family or close to them is pregnant


----------



## confuzion

Hehe you ladies are the bestest. Thank you. I might be quieter than usual around here for the next couple of days but promise I'm reading and keeping my FX for all of you ladies!

GG - <3<3<3 love you girl. We can NTNP together :)


----------



## twinkie2

GG-as well as can be expected at 4dpo :) Glad you and C can be ntnp buddies! Best of luck, hopefully the relaxed cycle will do it for you!


----------



## hunni12

Confuzion at least try the pineapple core with us :(


----------



## twinkie2

I think she may have tried it a few cycles back actually (maybe with ILT and KElwagner-anyone hear from her, I wonder how she's feeling???)


----------



## KrissyB

So I realized I've hit a new low of crazy/impatient....
All day I have found myself glancing at my temp chart. And I just realized that some part of me keeps kind of expecting/wanting it to update itself LOL. :haha::blush:
And I'm no where even close to the TWW yet! It's going to be a long month


----------



## confuzion

She must be well into the golden trimester now lol. Second tri is supposed to be the best. I haven't heard from her.

I won't know what DPO I am hunni and I think you're supposed to do pineapple 1-5 DPO. I didn't try actual pineapple but I took bromelain pills. Didn't work. Nothing ever works for me lol. When it happens I'm usually not doing anything more than taking basic vitamins.


----------



## hunni12

I just dont want her to leave it makes me sad..we are like a team and i just wish it could happen for us all.



So now apparently when i wipe nothing is there strangely...with a usual period when you wipe you see more red but with this one its barely there. *sigh* I want to believe it's IB but when ttc you cant believe a lot of things


----------



## MellyH

KrissyB, I think that's the super DOOPER VIP service. :lol:


----------



## macydarling

Question for you ladies. I was feeling "wet" down there (no tmis here right???) and I am having a lot of cm but it is mostly just slippery and tinted white. Not ewcm. Its only a little stretchy. Do you know if this is fertile cm? Equivalent to the ewcm that I havent been seeing lately? Today is supposed to be O day. Im just confused!


----------



## fairyy

Watery cm is also of fertile kind.


----------



## macydarling

fairyy said:


> Watery cm is also of fertile kind.

Thank you!!!!! Of course DH is stuck in traffic! Come on!!! Lol. I feel like Im racing a clock.


----------



## hunni12

catch that eggy macy!

I cannot wait to start the pineapple core if this cycle doesnt work out :)


----------



## macydarling

hunni12 said:


> catch that eggy macy!
> 
> I cannot wait to start the pineapple core if this cycle doesnt work out :)

I might as well try it too. Better than throwing half the pineapple out. Ive eaten bits of the core by accident before and pretty much tastes the same as the rest of the pineapple. As long as we dont have to eat the skin Im fine with it!!


----------



## n.miller

macydarling said:


> hunni12 said:
> 
> 
> catch that eggy macy!
> 
> I cannot wait to start the pineapple core if this cycle doesnt work out :)
> 
> I might as well try it too. Better than throwing half the pineapple out. Ive eaten bits of the core by accident before and pretty much tastes the same as the rest of the pineapple. As long as we dont have to eat the skin Im fine with it!!Click to expand...

I'm trying it now. Today is day 4. It tastes the same. Just a bit thicker and dryer. Tiny bit harder to chew. I didn't know if I should slice it into spears or layers so I did layers. We'll see how it goes.

Listening to a relaxing summer thunderstorm right now while watching my dogs race around the house and shred up their toys. I swear they're trying to prepare me for a house with a toddler or 2


----------



## hunni12

Another tmi alert: this is what i meant when i said pink and watery, this is what cd3 is looking like for me

Spoiler
https://i57.tinypic.com/16715j4.jpg



@Macy: I just dont know how to shave a pineapple:haha::dohh:


----------



## fairyy

Hunni, that is not AF. :test:


----------



## n.miller

hunni12 said:


> @Macy: I just dont know how to shave a pineapple:haha::dohh:

Hunni- I use a sharp knife and cut off the top and bottom. Then slice. I cut off the skin after it's sliced. I loose a little of the outside pineapple, but the core is what is important.

And I agree! Test!


----------



## hunni12

I tested the day before the spotting started and assumed the spotting was af, it was red/pink but never got heavy then today i got this. Its just weird to be cd3, so do i wait a few days to test?


----------



## confuzion

Hunni - I would consider this bleeding only spotting so I wouldn't call CD3 yet. CD1 is first day of official red flow.


----------



## smiley4442

hunni12 said:


> I tested the day before the spotting started and assumed the spotting was af, it was red/pink but never got heavy then today i got this. Its just weird to be cd3, so do i wait a few days to test?


I agree with the others! Test!! :) that looks like my IB I had.


----------



## hunni12

Gosh darn for me being at work lol, just went again to wipe and nothing there. I'm sooooo nervous lol, but i know not to get my hopes up because anything can happen


----------



## macydarling

Please, please, please test!!! Lol! Im so curious to know :)


----------



## hunni12

confuzion said:


> Hunni - I would consider this bleeding only spotting so I wouldn't call CD3 yet. CD1 is first day of official red flow.

That's the confusing part, it was red/pink watery bleeding the first day then it turned into this


----------



## hunni12

Gosh you poas addicts! Lol. I can't test im at work and they say you have to wait a few days. All day i been telling myself ima go to the bathroom and see the usual red clots


----------



## smiley4442

Anxious here too, when do you get off work?????


----------



## shterr612

I got a BFN when I tested the day I was due with my first. Can't remember if I spotted or not, but a week later, BFP! You never know.... Fxd!


----------



## KrissyB

Hunni - Hcg builds in your system exponentially, so you definitely could of had a BFN a few days ago (especially on a cheap test) and still be able to get a BFP today..... :test: lolol


----------



## twinkie2

Are you off work yet Hunni???? Your OH has a lovely FRER waiting for you!


----------



## cutieq

Hunni :test:


----------



## hunni12

Lol i love you ladies. Sooo ima wait two days before i test that i can see if this will pick up


----------



## twinkie2

hunni12 said:


> Lol i love you ladies. Sooo ima wait two days before i test that i can see if this will pick up

OMG! you're killing me! where do you come up with all this patience? Can you send me some?


----------



## smiley4442

Who knew all the peer pressure that comes with POAS!


----------



## twinkie2

Yes, some of us are a bad influence:blush:


----------



## smiley4442

Lol


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Go Hunni go! Loving the determination not to test :)

N . Miller I just realized that you, me, and twinkie are test buddies! 

I'm dying to POAS this afternoon after work. Luckily, I decided to immediately pee...so no POAS for me.


----------



## kwynia

I am hoping your patience pays off hunni! Is anyone else testing tomorrow?

AFM: I couldn't talk DH into another BD tonight :( and we're off to a mini-vacation tomorrow which will be nice but we'll be sharing a room with our kids, so no more sexy time. I hope we covered our bases this cycle :) I took another OPK tonight and it is fading so i am pretty sure I O'd today, lots of cramps this afternoon and some spotting.


----------



## fairyy

kwynia said:


> I am hoping your patience pays off hunni! Is anyone else testing tomorrow?
> 
> AFM: I couldn't talk DH into another BD tonight :( and we're off to a mini-vacation tomorrow which will be nice but we'll be sharing a room with our kids, so no more sexy time. I hope we covered our bases this cycle :) I took another OPK tonight and it is fading so i am pretty sure I O'd today, lots of cramps this afternoon and some spotting.

How many days of positive opk you get ?


----------



## n.miller

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Go Hunni go! Loving the determination not to test :)
> 
> N . Miller I just realized that you, me, and twinkie are test buddies!
> 
> I'm dying to POAS this afternoon after work. Luckily, I decided to immediately pee...so no POAS for me.

Yay test buddies. :happydance:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

N . Miller & Twinkie, our charts are mimicking each other. :)


----------



## hunni12

Lol i have no idea where this patience came from to be honest. 


So it's now light brown spotting here and there but no more red or pink when i wipe


----------



## macydarling

Hunni, have you ever had such a light period before?

I stayed up until TEN last night just to get in some quality BD. Let's hope we caught the egg! One more BD tonight for good measure :)


----------



## MegNE922

Holy cow! I had to play catch up! 
You girl are hysterical with your harassing POAS chants!
Hunni good luck and tons of love no matter what may has brought. But seriously too TEST! Lmao.
I'm so on board for trying this pineapple trick if I'm out. 

ATM I'm I just feel a little cramp pains & bloat. Boob pains have lightened. I'm so in vacation mode I don't want to go to work or get out of bed!!


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Right this month I'm thinking of trying the pineapple trick, but heard a lot of mixed reviews on it some positive but some negative like cause of mc extra only I want to be sure it's safe before I give it a go? Anyone? TIA x x


----------



## kwynia

fairyy said:


> How many days of positive opk you get ?

I am probably not the one to ask this question to. Honestly, this is only the second month i have used OPKs. I take them randomly throughout the month out of curiosity and I've never had one not show two lines, but when i tested on cd 10 the line was almost as dark as the control. I really just listen to my body and dtd anytime i have lots of cm.

Here are some of my symptoms of ovulation, (I don't temp though): cd 8 in the evening I felt a sudden gush of cm and knew O was close, cd 9 more cm cervix super soft and looow, cd 10 almost +opk around 11am and cramping on the left side in the evening. Today, cd 11, constipated, light tan spotting and some minor cramps and lower back pain, the line on the opk was lighter. These are all fairly consistent for me every month. Tonight or tomorrow I will get a bad sore throat too.

Additional info, this morning my cervix was so high i could barely reach it ;) I don't put a lot of faith in cervical position alone to determine anything, but just thought i would make a note of it.


----------



## macydarling

OMG guys I think I had some ewcm this morning!!!! I was going pee and when I stood up to wipe it was hanging down outta there. Hooray!!! I cant remember the last time Ive had that happen. Praise God!!!
Good thing we BD'd last night. I wonder if we should again today? Yesterday was my supposed O day but maybe not? Does the ewcm come before, after or day of O?!? I cant remember!


----------



## cutieq

Macy, YAY!!! BD again if you can just for good measure. You should get in a couple of days after you O as well. EXCITING! 

Ladies, I tried pineapple this cycle and got my BFP. Lost it, but got it. It's definitely going to be a part of my cycle regimen going forward and it's yummy!

Fairry, I normally get 2 or so days of positive OPKs. 

Hunni, it's sounding more and more like a BFP. Can't wait for you to test.


----------



## kwynia

Ewcm comes before, nature's way of saying "let's get it on" definitely BD ;)


----------



## wantbump

Hi Confuzion!

AF is almost here. temp dropped already. Can you add me to the June thread? Thank you!


----------



## hunni12

Morning ladies on my way to work again and to answer your question macy no this is the first time ever i had a period that short. I woke up this morningeexpecting her full force but nope nothing


----------



## KrissyB

Hey bump - sorry the :witch: got you.... but welcome to the June thread :) 

Hunni - My fingers are going to be sore keeping them crossed for you for so long ;) Really hoping to see your :bfp: this weekend.

AFM - I believe AF has left the building!! And my first OPKs should be coming tomorrow, so I can start getting my POAS fix in early and moving on to the fun stuff! :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

I'm frustrated because my OPKs are still faint. I'm not seeing EWCM like normal. I've had maybe a teeny tiny bit. Usually I have loads of it leading up to O. I also usually O on cd 15 or 16 which would be today or tomorrow. I can't help but feel O'ing late is not a good thing for me. Last cycle was normal after my MC. Why does my body decide to go crazy when all I want is my rainbow. :( sorry for a negative post.


----------



## twinkie2

Don't apologize JM!! We all have bad days and need to vent, or feel sorry, or whatever, take your time, be sad, be mad, get it off your chest, we all understand how frustrating this is :hugs: Hope your day gets better and you can enjoy your weekend!


----------



## hunni12

@Blue: I have heard of mc happening with the pineapple trick, but that's because some eat it past the five days

@Macy: Glad you were able to bd last night and horray for EWCM

@Meg: Cramping is a good sign! fx'd!

@Cutieq: How are you holding Up?

@Wantbump: Welcome to the june thread

@Krissy: Dont cross them too hard could be a wonky af lol

@Jmandrews: :hugs: There a few months where i have ewcm then there are some where i have none at all just watery cm

@Twinkie: Morning love how are you?


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks Twinkie :) you are right! 
I think it's because I have had such high hopes this cycle so it not being the way I expected is throwing me off. 
Busy weekend this weekend. I am a photographer and have 3 sessions this weekend. All are 2 hours away where I am from. We moved 9 months ago so all my friends there are wanting pictures done. :) so I'll hopefully be too busy to think about TTC.


----------



## twinkie2

Morning Hunni!! Good, better if I didn't have to work all day...except I'm not getting any work done because I'm on BnB :haha: about to leave for an appointment in 10 minutes, guess that will force me to accomplish something! I've still got everything crossed for you, you know, just in case :winkwink:


----------



## jmandrews

Hunni12 I know watery CM is good too so not sure why I'm feeling this way. I guess it's just because it's out of my norm.


----------



## bluefish1980

Hey ladies, may I join you?

I started reading the thread, but I must confess, I got to page 9, checked to see how many pages more there were to read....60 more pages!!! So, I gave up :)

So, my story in brief....TTC for 18 months, had ectopic 12 months ago, no BFP since. Hoping it happens soon though.......

I did a baby psychic reading last month and was told I would get my a BFP any day now and the number 6 was important. I'm hoping it means month 6, as in June!

I am currently 3dpo and I am trying the pineapple core this cycle. You never know! Some people swear by it!

Good luck to all the ladies on here. Fingers crossed this is a good month for many of us :)


----------



## twinkie2

Bluefish-welcome!! and no worries, it a lot to catch up on, but you can just jump in, it moves quickly some days! Sorry about your loss :hugs: and I was just thinking, 6.....hmm maybe you'll get your bfp on the 6th of the 6th month:happydance: You'd be 10dpo... are you an early tester?


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Welcome bluefish :hi: 

Sorry about your loss <3 Good luck with this cycle! I'm thinking of trying the pineapple core trick this month too! Sending lots of :dust: your way x x x


----------



## bluefish1980

An early tester....hmmm, well lets just say, I tested yesterday, just for fun :)

I had a batch of 50 IC arrive, so I thought, what the heck? LOL

I like the idea of 6th of the 6th, I hadnt even thought of that!


----------



## luvsgreen

Hello Everyone, may I join as well? 

I am 38 years old and am TTC. I have 4 kiddos, my oldest is 18 and youngest is 12. My husband has no children and would like to have at least one. We have been pregnant twice and have lost both. One at 12 weeks and the other at 8 and were referred to an RE after the last one in Jan 2014. After our testing we found out that I have a high TSH (3.9), low ovarian reserve and I also had a polyp removed on March 14. I am on my 2nd round of clomid and at 7 DPO had a progesterone level at 153! Does anyone have any experience with such high progesterone? I have 4 more days before my AF is due and I am so anxious waiting. Something that adds more pressure is my husband's sister just found out that she is pregnant. I am very happy for her, but this was such an emotional blow! Would love to chat with you ladies that I am sure know exactly how I feel because it is hard finding people that know what you are going through and even care to hear you talk/vent about it.

Vickie


----------



## frenchie35

Hi Vickie!

I'm 3 months into a thyroid treatment (my levels were between 3 and 6). I got tested last week and it was 2.34. DR said she'd prefer it to be under 2 for conception, so I upped my dose of thyroxin. Are you taking something to get your TSH down?

I also have a slightly reduced ovarian tissue (mine from large cysts removed on both sides). According to my temps and OPK I'm ovulating. What are you doing to follow your cycle?


----------



## hunni12

@Twinkie: Thanks for crossing for me, I am currently sneaking on bnb at work lol. I work at a call center so im on here and talking to customers haha

@JM: It's normal to feel out before things again, but remain positive hun it will work out

@Bluefish: Welcome hun sorry to here about your ectopic. I hope the pineapple works out for you!

@Vickie: Welcome as well! So sorry to hear about your mc's. We are a very supporting group of ladies and you can vent to us anytime :hugs:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

This thread is getting super busy!! Love it :D

Hunni, I can't imagine being in limbo as long as you have now. Hopefully, we'll see BFP in a couple of days! 

JM, sorry you feel down. Feel free to vent. Our bodies react strangely to TTC! :). I think as long as your LP is within 11 - 14 days, late O shouldn't be a problem. Especially if you are feeling a little stress. In term of EWCM, well, I never have stretchy CM but doc said that it's okay as long as it's watery. It's hard not to analyze every single thing when we are TTC but that's what we are here for :). 

Blue, sorry about your loss. Hopefully this is your month!

Luvs, welcome! I totally understand how you feel. Trust me, you are not the only one. A couple of nights ago, DH told me that his friends were expecting and 3 months pregnant. We got married last year followed by two of his friends. Now, the roles is reversed. The last one who got married just had a baby a week ago. The second one who got married is currently 3 months pregnant. And then us, still waiting and hoping with possible IVF in near future. DH told me that getting pregnant is not a race, which is true. But, we can't help how we feel at times. So big :hugs: to you. We'll get there! 

Twinkie, I forgot to reply to you yesterday. I think I was the only one who was unsure where my uterus and tubes are located!!! ahahahhaha. Mine is located approx. 1 inc above the bikini line for my uterus and 1 1/2 inches to the left and right are my tubes. 

Congrats to the ladies who just got their Os!!!


----------



## hunni12

ILT: I am actually doing fine because i know it can go either way i am prepared for either or


----------



## cutieq

welcome bluefish!! It's hard to catch up. Hope you stick around!

Hunni, I'm doing well. Just ordered a clearblue digital advanced to test OPK this time around. Excited to see a peak smiley this cycle!


----------



## hunni12

@Cutie: Fx'd you get your peak and catch that eggy


I keep thinking if i go to the bathroom ima see red, but still nothing. Still think i will see bfn because i have no symptoms


----------



## macydarling

luvsgreen said:


> Hello Everyone, may I join as well?
> 
> I am 38 years old and am TTC. I have 4 kiddos, my oldest is 18 and youngest is 12. My husband has no children and would like to have at least one. We have been pregnant twice and have lost both. One at 12 weeks and the other at 8 and were referred to an RE after the last one in Jan 2014. After our testing we found out that I have a high TSH (3.9), low ovarian reserve and I also had a polyp removed on March 14. I am on my 2nd round of clomid and at 7 DPO had a progesterone level at 153! Does anyone have any experience with such high progesterone? I have 4 more days before my AF is due and I am so anxious waiting. Something that adds more pressure is my husband's sister just found out that she is pregnant. I am very happy for her, but this was such an emotional blow! Would love to chat with you ladies that I am sure know exactly how I feel because it is hard finding people that know what you are going through and even care to hear you talk/vent about it.
> 
> Vickie

Isnt high levels of progesterone a good sign??? With my m/c the dr told me it was likely caused by low progesterone and that next time they would go ahead and give me.progesterone shots as a precaution. They never actually checked my levels though. Hm. Sorry that wasnt much help!


----------



## n.miller

Wow this thread got busy. I go to sleep and there's 4 pages to catch up on. Lol. 

For all the ladies who reached O day - go catch that egg.

FX for those of u testing.

Welcome to the new ladies. 

I saw a bunch about reading OPKs and lines. Lol... Sorry I can't help. I gave up on learning to read those several cycles ago. I'll stick with a smiley face telling me to get it on. :laugh2:

Twinkie and ILT - you'll have to have patience for me. I don't test till I'm sure I'm late.


----------



## bluefish1980

Hunni - just caught up on some of the thread, How have you NOT tested?!?!? I'd be going crazy by now LOL!

As for the ladies discussing OPKs -I'm also rubbish with OPKs, I moved over to digital a few cycles ago, it's so much easier!


----------



## smiley4442

Just wanted to say good morning well afternoon, and wow! The thread went crazy over night!

Welcome to all the new testers!

Vicki, I'm 39 and ttc my second. I just had my first last year. He was a super surprise for us, since we thought we couldn't have kids. 

Hunni, are you gonna test tomorrow if AF still hasn't fully came??


:dust: to all the upcoming testers. I'm only on cd7 and working on my opk's


----------



## confuzion

wantbump said:


> Hi Confuzion!
> 
> AF is almost here. temp dropped already. Can you add me to the June thread? Thank you!

Sorry wantbump. My temp dropped too this morning. FX for June!



bluefish1980 said:


> Hey ladies, may I join you?
> 
> I started reading the thread, but I must confess, I got to page 9, checked to see how many pages more there were to read....60 more pages!!! So, I gave up :)
> 
> So, my story in brief....TTC for 18 months, had ectopic 12 months ago, no BFP since. Hoping it happens soon though.......
> 
> I did a baby psychic reading last month and was told I would get my a BFP any day now and the number 6 was important. I'm hoping it means month 6, as in June!
> 
> I am currently 3dpo and I am trying the pineapple core this cycle. You never know! Some people swear by it!
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies on here. Fingers crossed this is a good month for many of us :)

Haha this thread is quite active now so it is hard for me to catch up and I've been here from the beginning! I'm sorry for your loss. FX this cycle is it!



luvsgreen said:


> Hello Everyone, may I join as well?
> 
> I am 38 years old and am TTC. I have 4 kiddos, my oldest is 18 and youngest is 12. My husband has no children and would like to have at least one. We have been pregnant twice and have lost both. One at 12 weeks and the other at 8 and were referred to an RE after the last one in Jan 2014. After our testing we found out that I have a high TSH (3.9), low ovarian reserve and I also had a polyp removed on March 14. I am on my 2nd round of clomid and at 7 DPO had a progesterone level at 153! Does anyone have any experience with such high progesterone? I have 4 more days before my AF is due and I am so anxious waiting. Something that adds more pressure is my husband's sister just found out that she is pregnant. I am very happy for her, but this was such an emotional blow! Would love to chat with you ladies that I am sure know exactly how I feel because it is hard finding people that know what you are going through and even care to hear you talk/vent about it.
> 
> Vickie

Yup. Know exactly how you feel hon. I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs:. Welcome.


----------



## luvsgreen

Thank you so much ladies for chatting back and providing input! It is so refreshing to hear from others that know exactly how I feel and I am sorry that we all have to go through these tough times. 

frenchie35- I am currently taking 50 mg of levothyroxin and it is now at 1.5. The only thing I am doing to follow my cycle is doing the LH tests and getting monitored by my RE. I am not doing charting. 

macydarling- I don't really know much about high progesterone. I tried googling it and there really wasn't any factual data out there about it. All I know is last month it was 51 and now it is 153. My nurse said that was very good levels, but that is it.


----------



## smiley4442

TMI post:


So, I'm cd7 today. My OPK is still getting darker just not quite dark enough, however my cervix is higher than it was yesterday but still not soft. Yesterday my cervix was dry no cm at all, today it was wet and it looked like water, I'm so new to this can someone tell me if that is normal/good. Thanks!!!


----------



## confuzion

Yes sounds normal and good smiley. That cervix will soften up and open up soon! Depending on when you O. For me that seems to happen maybe the day before O.


----------



## smiley4442

thanks confuzion, just new at all that stuff. I have no clue when my actual "O" day is, but my OPK's are progressing faster than I thought. If they keep getting darker like they have been I thinking maybe 2-3 more days before they will be as dark as the control.


----------



## hunni12

@Blue: I am holding out pretty well huh lol. I am kinda starting to lose it 

@Smiley: I think so. My stomach keeps cramping off and on like i have to poop so i keep thinking she is going to start. As for your cm watery cm is a very good sign of O,



So my stomach keeps cramping off and on, went to the restroom thinking af came. Have a bit of white creamy cm and a lot of watery cm


----------



## babyjan

I'm due 9th or 10th latest! I think I am 3dpo today or 4dpo today! I got positive OPK Sunday so maybe I ovulated Monday or Tuesday not sure, I'm really inpatient at the moment and wanna POAS already but of course that would be really silly lol! 

I had an early loss in April so I'm hoping and praying I get my sticky BFP this cycle!! Why does time drag in the tww?? I can't help but feel negative about it, I already feel like I'm gonna be out this month :( 

Anyways hope you ladies don't mind me joining :)


----------



## confuzion

Hunni - :test:

babyjan - sorry for your loss :hugs:. FX this is your month! Welcome :)


----------



## hunni12

Glad to see you joining us Jan:hugs:

Y'all making me so eager to test lol


----------



## kwynia

Hunni, do you know when you Od or are you counting from cd1?


----------



## KrissyB

LOL I thought this was a busy thread before and more and more keep joining! Spring must be in the air for all these TTC's :haha: Welcome new gals - and FXed and :dust: for lots of good news across the board!

Smiley - the watery cm sounds great! I think that means you might already be fertile, and O will happen soon! My tests come today so we can compare and contrast :)

Hunni - another reason you might not want to wait too long on testing, is if it was a wonky period, you don't want to miss the next O... unless you're just BDing your way through either way :)


----------



## babyjan

Hey hunni! 

What do you ladies think of when I could have O'd, I got my first positive on Sunday so what dpo do you think I might be? Oh and my positive got even darker on Monday. 

Thanks confuzion x


----------



## hunni12

@kWy: No clue as far as when I o'd so i am counting from cd1

@Krissy: We bd'ing as we go lol we wont miss a beat haha

@Jan: How are you hun?


----------



## KrissyB

babyjan said:


> Hey hunni!
> 
> What do you ladies think of when I could have O'd, I got my first positive on Sunday so what dpo do you think I might be? Oh and my positive got even darker on Monday.
> 
> Thanks confuzion x

I'd think Tuesday or Wednesday.... I'm new to OPKs, but I think it should be 24-48 hrs after the positive. Have you had any other symptoms with it?


----------



## babyjan

Monday night I was having really painful cramps, almost like period cramps and when I coughed my left side hurt, Tuesday morning I woke up fine but had the on and off cramping other than I also had ewcm.


----------



## confuzion

Congrats to slowloris on her BFP :D!! BFP #2 and it's not even June yet. I really am a lucky charm. Haha. But since I'm taking a step back from TTC, I hope when the time comes someone else will make the July thread :)


----------



## smiley4442

Jan-sounds about right for your "o" day.

Krissy, your one day behind me right? I'm cd7 

Hunni-not sure about your cm, but right before I had my positive last month I had cm but it wasn't watery, it was just white.


----------



## hunni12

I'll test and go ahead and get the bfn out the way so I can move on to the next cycle. I have chronic bronchitis so i think its my steriods messing with my cycles.


----------



## KrissyB

SlowLoris got a :bfp:? I didn't even see the post! CONGRATS! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Smiley - Yep, CD 6. No idea when I usually O so we'll see how things go!

Random slightly TMI question for everyone. I'm looking over the instructions for the OPKs... can you just POAS directly for 3 seconds? Or does it have to be in a cup? LOL As much as I love POAS, I hate PIAC :haha:


----------



## smiley4442

Congrats slowloris on your :bfp:!!!

Krissy I'm not sure of my "o" days either thats why I'm already doing OPK testing. I figure it won't hurt anything. How do you post pics? I can show you my progression.

Oh and I always PIAC lol


----------



## confuzion

She posted the test on the POAS party thread in the pregnancy test section. All the POAS addicts here who haven't seen it should have a look-see :winkwink:.


----------



## KrissyB

So when you go to post - click on the "advanced" instead of "quick reply".
Right below the submit button on that screen there's a spot to "Manage attachments"


----------



## smiley4442

So here's where I am at right now........

Is yours not in yet Krissy?
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## babyjan

I always pee in a cup, especially if your using the strip, not sure how you can directly pee on those lol


----------



## KrissyB

Ooh - definitely can see it building. Nope, they should be here this afternoon. What time do you usually test and/or is there a best time to test? 
LOL I kind of wish I had tried these earlier. Maybe I would have gotten my addicition out on OPKs, and would have restrained myself from a few ridiculously early HPTs lol.


----------



## sweetmere

Bfn at 7dpo. Too early I know.
 



Attached Files:







20140530_104551.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## KrissyB

My first ever OPK! LOL I don't know why I am so excited about this :haha:
So there is a faint line there, but I've still got a ways to go... Although I'm not that far off from your CD4, Smiley.

And Jan you were right... LOL I had no idea how TINY the strips are.. that would have been a challenge to hit directly :plane:
 



Attached Files:







OPK_0530_230.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## cutieq

getting close Krissy. Get your BD practice on!


----------



## KrissyB

How fast do OPKs get darker? Or is it different per person? 
Does a light line mean tomorrow could be full positive? Or could O still be a week away?


----------



## cutieq

KrissyB said:


> How fast do OPKs get darker? Or is it different per person?
> Does a light line mean tomorrow could be full positive? Or could O still be a week away?

It really varies. Someone else maybe have a better answer. When mine are that light, it normally takes a day or so, but I've been told when you get a line you could check every 12 hours because it could change that quickly.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I'm testing on Monday think il get my bfp this month, il be surprised if I don't so feel free to add me too  if I'm right I'd be 3-4 days past implantation by then. :kiss:


----------



## fairyy

bluefish: May be June is the month. Fingers crossed.

Krissy & Smiley: Your opk will be positive over the weekend I think.

sweetmere: 7dpo is way too early.


----------



## confuzion

Welcome mummy smurf!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

bluefish1980 said:


> An early tester....hmmm, well lets just say, I tested yesterday, just for fun :)
> 
> I had a batch of 50 IC arrive, so I thought, what the heck? LOL
> 
> I like the idea of 6th of the 6th, I hadnt even thought of that!

6th of 6th month is my bday lol next Friday :p


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Smurf :) And the chart is looking good!
Hope it keeps up and you get your :bfp: Monday!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

confuzion said:


> Welcome mummy smurf!

Thanks!


----------



## smiley4442

Hoping for you BFP Smurf.

Krissy, its funny how everyone's is different, But i think yours is closer to my cd5 & 6 then the cd4 that one is super light. 

fairyy I hope its positive over the weekend! were going out of town next weekend and staying at a friends, not really comfortable running off to bd lol.


----------



## fairyy

Wait ladies, I can post my opk progression for this cycle. I think it can help. This month my opk stayed almost same for three days before positive. Then BAM dark positive with ovulation bleeding. Normally they get darker gradually, then similar color with control line and then darker than the control line on ovulation day.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

KrissyB said:


> Welcome Smurf :) And the chart is looking good!
> Hope it keeps up and you get your :bfp: Monday!

Thanks, yesterday I started feeling a stretching in my abdomen, at first I thought nah ignore it your imagining it then bed time came and I led there and it became evident I wasn't as I felt a few twinges today and it feels kinda heavy today. I am 9dpo today and coincidently count down to pregnancy suggests 9dpo as most common implantation day so it's just confusing which day I would have implanted as I still felt the pulling for a few hours this morning. Earlier I was worrying I had a uti on the way, been there done that I used to have to drink beer to get the pain away until I could get to the docs lol but I was feeling a dull burning sensation, next time I went toilette my wee was yellowy and had some big white bits in, iv been fine since thank god.

I'm starting to believe the whole the month u get ur bfp ul have no symptoms, last few month I had so many symptoms and I'd note them down and obsess over them one month I even thought I was preg but turned out frer gave me an evap *boo* anyway this month has been out the ordinary for me. Normally I have little to no cm and as I say lots of symptoms. This was my first month taking agnus castus, macca and first cycle using preseed on the day of my smiley opk. I can't help but feel they must be the reason, my cm has changed so much the past week, few days creamy then one day of ewcm then back creamy again, never ever had anything like it and only other symptom I had is heartburn but that's to be expected my first child left me with that present lol. 

Anyway going to stop waffling on lol


----------



## fairyy

Here are my opk progression for you ladies just to give you an idea.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

smiley4442 said:


> Hoping for you BFP Smurf.
> 
> Krissy, its funny how everyone's is different, But i think yours is closer to my cd5 & 6 then the cd4 that one is super light.
> 
> fairyy I hope its positive over the weekend! were going out of town next weekend and staying at a friends, not really comfortable running off to bd lol.

Thanks


----------



## fairyy

Here is other one. Cd15 and 16 was positive.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## smiley4442

Deleted sorry double post


----------



## KrissyB

Thanks for sharing fairyy! That shows the progression really clearly! 
Well that would mean I might O a lot earlier than average CD14 (I'm CD6 now) ... definitely good to know and could easily be part of why last month was a bust (we were traveling at the beginning of the month and I was hoping I caught the very tail end of O if anything)


----------



## smiley4442

Wow your cd16 was blazing. My cd7 is almost like your 13/14 so maybe this weekend or early next week I will get mine!


----------



## KrissyB

Smurf - You know, I've been thinking the same type of thing. With my DD, no symptoms at all then a :bfp:. In April I had every symptom in the book and a :bfn: lol.
The whole TTC process is just one big mind game lol


----------



## fairyy

Krissy:I am happy to help. :)How long your cycles are ? 

Smiley: Yes, might be over weekend or by Monday you should "O".

We did not BD after cd15. I think either I ovulated cd15 or cd16. I think cd16 may be. I had spotting very little on cd14 and a lot more on cd15. Cd16 ewcm was still there. Anyways praying and waiting for BFP now.


----------



## KrissyB

fairyy said:


> Krissy:I am happy to help. :)How long your cycles are ?
> 
> Smiley: Yes, might be over weekend or by Monday you should "O".
> 
> We did not BD after cd15. I think either I ovulated cd15 or cd16. I think cd16 may be. I had spotting very little on cd14 and a lot more on cd15. Cd16 ewcm was still there. Anyways praying and waiting for BFP now.

They usually are a little bit on the short side ~26 days.
And for your cycle - I think CD15 should still catch an eggy. Even if didn't O until CD16, the :spermy: stick around for a few days lol. FX


----------



## fairyy

Krissy: 26days, you have short cycle then. Definitely you must be ovulating earlier than cd14. My cycles are normally 28/29days. I ovulate on cd14 on 28day cycle and cd15 on 29day cycle. If I ovulate sometime around cd16 (very few cycle, like current one) then AF arrives on cd31, that means 30day cycle. So I think may be "O" is likely to happen between cd11 to cd13 for you. LP is different for everyone though. My LP is 14days. 

AFM: I hope we have caught that egg. We used preseed too each time to help the swimmers.


----------



## n.miller

This thread is getting busier and busier. 

Good luck smurf. FX and :dust: for you.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

n.miller said:


> This thread is getting busier and busier.
> 
> Good luck smurf. FX and :dust: for you.

Thanks hopefully see the 2nd line soon.


----------



## fairyy

When are you testing ?


----------



## hunni12

Im counting myself out..i got this so im assuming this is af 


Spoiler
https://i60.tinypic.com/zujgif.jpg


----------



## fairyy

It has to be bleeding hunni enough to fill a pad or tampon. I hope this not AF.


----------



## KrissyB

I agree with fairy - 
Fingers and toes crossed extra hard that the witch stays away, hunni :af:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

fairyy said:


> When are you testing ?

Monday if I don't cave n test before I'm a poas addict haha.


----------



## Cheekygringo

Started poas addict for opks... Waiting to O, though I think it will be soon as I'm getting some cramps already.


----------



## bluefish1980

Smiley - with my OPKs, I can get a line, but it'll then fade and a couple of days later it'll start getting darker again.

I also find that as i get nearer Ovulation time I have to test in the am and pm otherwise I may miss my peak.

I guess everyone is different, but thats why I like to temp as well as OPKs - I get a much more accurate picture.


----------



## KrissyB

Hey Cheeky - You, me and Smiley are all OPKing waiting for O :) FX we all catch that eggy! :dust:


----------



## macydarling

KrissyB said:


> Hey Cheeky - You, me and Smiley are all OPKing waiting for O :) FX we all catch that eggy! :dust:

I think I just O'd! So we are pretty close around when we will all be testing this month! Im a poas addict, no shame here.


----------



## n.miller

Been having slight cramps and feeling a little queasy today. Here's to hoping I'm not imagining things or getting sick.


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats Macy!! Lots of :dust: for you too then!

And your chart is looking great n.miller! FXed!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

N . Miller, I am feeling a bit queasy too. Started this morning after breakfast, then went away, then back after lunch until now. I hope it'll go away cuz we are going to a baseball game and the seats we have have catered food! Grrrr..I want to eat! And tired. Just took a 10 minutes power nap.


----------



## confuzion

Tiredness and lots of it has been my only symptom until today ILT. Been doing lots of napping. So FX!


----------



## n.miller

Ilovetomatoes said:


> N . Miller, I am feeling a bit queasy too. Started this morning after breakfast, then went away, then back after lunch until now. I hope it'll go away cuz we are going to a baseball game and the seats we have have catered food! Grrrr..I want to eat! And tired. Just took a 10 minutes power nap.

I slept from 1130 pm last night till 1100 am today and I'm yawning like crazy.:sleep:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Omg. So don't want to go to the game tonight. No energy at all whatsoever. I think I might skip it. Not sure if I can handle 2 train transfers and socializing. Confuzion, I cant wait for your tomorrow's test! 

N . Miller I've been super tired since tuesday. So it might be my hormones. Keep telling myself that it's only 5 DPO!


----------



## smiley4442

I'm so anxious!! Waiting to O sucks too lol. We bd'd Wednesday, and going to tonight and every other night til we get our positive opk then were going to go everyday for a while. 

So hoping we get tons of :bfp: 2 down and quite a few to go.


----------



## smiley4442

macydarling said:


> KrissyB said:
> 
> 
> Hey Cheeky - You, me and Smiley are all OPKing waiting for O :) FX we all catch that eggy! :dust:
> 
> I think I just O'd! So we are pretty close around when we will all be testing this month! Im a poas addict, no shame here.Click to expand...


I am too. Can't wait lol


----------



## twinkie2

n.miller & ILT-super tired here too!! Had to take an extra long lunch today, not to eat, but to take a nap. I've been exhausted for the past few days. Hope this is a good sign for all of us, look at confuzion!!

Also, had a super sharp, make me yelp out loud, pain on my left side. Just one stab/pinch and done???Hmmm, I want to hope, but I'm trying so hard not to so that I'm not let down when AF shows. GRRRR.

ILT-I have to go to a rehearsal dinner tonight and I was literally whining to dh like a 5 year old about how I don't want to go cause I'm tired:brat:


----------



## smiley4442

twinkie2 said:


> n.miller & ILT-super tired here too!! Had to take an extra long lunch today, not to eat, but to take a nap. I've been exhausted for the past few days. Hope this is a good sign for all of us, look at confuzion!!
> 
> Also, had a super sharp, make me yelp out loud, pain on my left side. Just one stab/pinch and done???Hmmm, I want to hope, but I'm trying so hard not to so that I'm not let down when AF shows. GRRRR.
> 
> ILT-I have to go to a rehearsal dinner tonight and I was literally whining to dh like a 5 year old about how I don't want to go cause I'm tired:brat:


so hoping that you guys get your bfp!


----------



## twinkie2

Thanks smiley! Hope you get a good strong O and your bfp to follow soon after!!


----------



## smiley4442

Is it just me or is anyone else super excited to see other peoples POAS!!!


----------



## smiley4442

can I share a couple of my miracle baby's pics?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Smiley, please do! Fx for you.

Twinkie, your obligation is a bit harder to skip :). I felt bad that DH had to go by himself and met up with his friends. But I'm not kidding when I said that I am feeling queasy. So weird! Maybe it's just in my head. Progesterone is being mean this cycle. Girl, I'm not sure if I can wait until 10 DPO to test. Wanna start testing this sunday? I'm such a bad influence! Lol

Hunni, how are you doing so far?


----------



## confuzion

Please do smiley! I love baby pics! Always staring at pics of my nephews lol. Plus I can tell your boy is adorable based on your avatar!

Twinkie and ILT - almost test time :happydance:


----------



## smiley4442

Thank you guys! I hope my story helps someone who was in the same place as me years ago. I'm a super proud momma!

1st is in the hospital at 1 day old and up to today. Thanks for letting me show him off some.
 



Attached Files:







2.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 7









3.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 6









6.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 6









5.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 6









4.jpg
File size: 62 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hunni12

Hey ladies jusy waking up from a nap. The bleeding aint even reaching the pad no more just when i wipe. Its still pinkish tho so i really dont know


----------



## confuzion

Holy cow! That boy is a dream boat :cloud9:. Girls are gonna be all over him soon! Love the santa hat picture especially!


----------



## hunni12

Smiley he is going to break hearts


----------



## smiley4442

thanks confuzion & hunni. hes my love!


Hunni, How many DPO's are you? I think I would just test, your gonna drive yourself crazy and at least with testing you will know.


----------



## hunni12

I have no clue n i know it can go either way but part of me feel like something is wrong that it keeps stopping and starting


----------



## n.miller

Thanks Smiley! Your little one is beautiful. I hope he gets a little brother or sister.

Twinkie and ILT - FX.

ILT - my queasiness is not that bad. It's more nagging. I can eat, but my tummy feels like there is a very slow turning wheel inside. I really hope that if I do actually end up getting sick, it's a :bfp: because I absolutely refuse to throw up for anything else. Lol. I hate throwing up. Cry. Every time.


On another note, has anyone else like gone crazy thinking about future babies? I mean to the point that the nursery is planned down to colors on the walls. I know for some women this planning hurts, but it actually helps me retain my sanity.


----------



## smiley4442

Hunni hope you figure things out. 

Nmiller. Yea I know exactly how that feels lol. We had everything planned for a long time. And thank you.


----------



## cutieq

hunni12 said:


> I have no clue n i know it can go either way but part of me feel like something is wrong that it keeps stopping and starting

Hunni do you plan to test? By now, that should definitely give you an answer or point you in the right direction.


----------



## hunni12

Im debating on testing i know i should but i keep thinking af is gone get heavy. Those bfns hurt


----------



## n.miller

hunni12 said:


> Im debating on testing i know i should but i keep thinking af is gone get heavy. Those bfns hurt


I know exactly how you feel hunni. I'm 99% sure that I will never see a bfn again, only because I won't test till AF is 2 weeks late. I'll be at least 6-7w preg before I know. :laugh2:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Smiley, he is super cute!! I just want to squeeze his cheeks...ggaaahhh

N . Miller, we have a room painted in butter yellow color since we were painting the whole house. I also purchased a little portable tent for kids so we can have a space for the kid to take a nap while we are going out and about. It unfolds by itself and easily fold back into a small bag. Super excited about my purchase :). I also want an origami stroller since I sucked at folding the stroller (practice w/ my niece). I also saw thus traveling baby bottle. All you need to do is to shake ut then the milk gets warm. So yeah....I'm mildly excited :D

I actually feel a bit better after I threw up a little. But feeling like I'm coming down w/ flu or something. Body is a bit achy.

Hunni, I'm dying here. Lol. Have you take a test?


----------



## fairyy

Smiley, your baby boy is super cute <3

Confuzion, can't wait to see your much deserved sticky BFP.


----------



## n.miller

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Smiley, he is super cute!! I just want to squeeze his cheeks...ggaaahhh
> 
> N . Miller, we have a room painted in butter yellow color since we were painting the whole house. I also purchased a little portable tent for kids so we can have a space for the kid to take a nap while we are going out and about. It unfolds by itself and easily fold back into a small bag. Super excited about my purchase :). I also want an origami stroller since I sucked at folding the stroller (practice w/ my niece). I also saw thus traveling baby bottle. All you need to do is to shake ut then the milk gets warm. So yeah....I'm mildly excited :D
> 
> I actually feel a bit better after I threw up a little. But feeling like I'm coming down w/ flu or something. Body is a bit achy.
> 
> Hunni, I'm dying here. Lol. Have you take a test?


We have a disassembled crib in the closet of the room. A close friend who I baby sat for announced they are giving us their old glider no matter how long it takes us. We've got the colors for the room picked out. Doing Disney colors. Lion cub yellow on two parallel walls and the other two walls will be stripped lullabies green and paw print beige. We're doing a lion king theme whether the first one is a boy girl or both (twins run in the family plus the clomid/meteor in I just started increase that chance)


----------



## twinkie2

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Smiley, please do! Fx for you.
> 
> Twinkie, your obligation is a bit harder to skip :). I felt bad that DH had to go by himself and met up with his friends. But I'm not kidding when I said that I am feeling queasy. So weird! Maybe it's just in my head. Progesterone is being mean this cycle. Girl, I'm not sure if I can wait until 10 DPO to test. Wanna start testing this sunday? I'm such a bad influence! Lol
> 
> Hunni, how are you doing so far?

I went it was fine, went home as soon as I could, but DH is still out :( Out well, all snuggled in now :) I love that you are caving to, I want to be strong and tell you, no we can do it, but YES, my answer is YES!!!*wipes away a happy tear* I will test Sunday at 7dpo with you!! :friends: DH was asking tonight if I was certain I wasn't further along in my cycle, if I really knew I O'd late. I asked him if he wanted to see my chart and get a full lesson in how it works. Right now all he can remember is temp goes one way, it means af, temp goes the other way, ovulation happened, except he can't remember which way is which :haha: love him for trying though.


----------



## twinkie2

Smiley-adorable little one!! You should be a proud momma!

n.miller-I have to admit I'm a little sad that you won't be poas with us on Sunday :cry:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Wait...N . Miller, you are not going to test with us on Sunday? 

Twinkie, test buddy! :hugs: boys! They are so cute when they tried. Love it! :D


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

smiley4442 said:


> Thank you guys! I hope my story helps someone who was in the same place as me years ago. I'm a super proud momma!
> 
> 1st is in the hospital at 1 day old and up to today. Thanks for letting me show him off some.

He's gorgeous


----------



## bluefish1980

Come on Hunni :test: :test: :test:

We're here to support you - whatever the outcome.


----------



## bluefish1980

Ever since the day before ovualtion, I've had cramping. Granted I'm only 4dpo at the moment, but I've not had this cramping every day.......EVER!

Anybody else had this? It comes and goes, but is worse in the morning and evening.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

bluefish1980 said:


> Ever since the day before ovualtion, I've had cramping. Granted I'm only 4dpo at the moment, but I've not had this cramping every day.......EVER!
> 
> Anybody else had this? It comes and goes, but is worse in the morning and evening.

This month I had cramps from right before day ov o til around 4-5dpo, never had it before.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I finally got CH on FF. But it's showing that I ovulated a WEEK earlier than last cycle.

Does that seem right?


----------



## bluefish1980

Our bodies are weird and wonderful things slowbunny. Anything is possible :)

Do you just temp? I temp and do OPKs to get a better idea of when I ovulate, especially as I don't seem to get EWCM around ovulation like some ladies do, mine comes a week earlier than ovulation.

However, looking at your chart, as you get more data, CH may change dates. Your temps dont look as high as they were last cycle.


----------



## macydarling

Those baby pics are adorable!! Ahh stuff like that makes me so excited for things to come.
Hunni....test! It should give you a definite answer now. We are here to support you :)
BD didnt happen last night as DH wasnt feeling well :( Hopefully if I O'd yesterday the BD from late the night before will be enough. Feeling disappointed!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

macydarling said:


> Those baby pics are adorable!! Ahh stuff like that makes me so excited for things to come.
> Hunni....test! It should give you a definite answer now. We are here to support you :)
> BD didnt happen last night as DH wasnt feeling well :( Hopefully if I O'd yesterday the BD from late the night before will be enough. Feeling disappointed!

Sperm can live 3days or more


----------



## macydarling

mummy_smurf2b said:


> macydarling said:
> 
> 
> Those baby pics are adorable!! Ahh stuff like that makes me so excited for things to come.
> Hunni....test! It should give you a definite answer now. We are here to support you :)
> BD didnt happen last night as DH wasnt feeling well :( Hopefully if I O'd yesterday the BD from late the night before will be enough. Feeling disappointed!
> 
> Sperm can live 3days or moreClick to expand...

Thanks! I figured I would O on CD 14 but then when I got the little bit of ewcm on the morning of CD 15 I was confused! I only had that one glob of it though. Ahhh well we went to bed right after BD on CD14 so hopefully the 8hrs I slept was plenty of time for those little spermies to get their swim on. 
Unless Im miscalculating here. CD 1 is the first day of AF right?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Yes but has to be full flow af (need a pad)


----------



## macydarling

Ok great! Thanks for the clarification.
I was wondering...does anyone else get constipated the days leading up to O? I have notices this pattern where it seems to happen to me the few days leading to O and then after my supposed O I will have to go a lot. I wasnt sure if this was a coincidence or an actual symptom of O.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I get the complete opposite on o day lol I get diarrhea well have done last 2month just thought I was ill at first but then wen same happened again I knew exactly what was going on and both on the days Ff gave me cross hairs


----------



## xheylove

Joining you ladies! Am I too late? I'll be testing this week!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

xheylove said:


> Joining you ladies! Am I too late? I'll be testing this week!

It's never too late, welcome


----------



## MegNE922

Oh boy you gals have kept me busy catching up!! Lol.

Welcome Xheylove!

Testing tomorrow ! I'm doing all kinds of crossing and praying. Still on an off cramps. But I'm starting to think it's my stomach not my ovaries. Lol! 
I'm so nervous it's making me nauseous....Oye vey can you say HOTT MESS!!! Hello.
Who is testing for a BFP tomorrow?!


----------



## n.miller

twinkie2 said:


> Smiley-adorable little one!! You should be a proud momma!
> 
> n.miller-I have to admit I'm a little sad that you won't be poas with us on Sunday :cry:




Ilovetomatoes said:


> Wait...N . Miller, you are not going to test with us on Sunday?
> 
> Twinkie, test buddy! :hugs: boys! They are so cute when they tried. Love it! :D


Sorry ladies. I don't have any cheapies in the house and this month all disposable income is going to a small getaway for DH and I. We're going to disneyworld for a weekend.

Plus with the PCOS, I'm really doubtful and I just don't think I can handle the bfns. But I will be right here cheering for you guys. 



xheylove said:


> Joining you ladies! Am I too late? I'll be testing this week!

Never to late. Welcome!


----------



## hunni12

Morning ladies. Just to add in on the fun I'll test with yall tomorrow. Glad ima haveyy'all support whether pos or neg.


----------



## xheylove

Thanks, ladies! I was actually here last year and got a BFP in May and I'm wondering if I'll see some familiar faces on this board trying again with me! My son is 4 months old and my husband and I already have the baby bug again. Hoping we have little ones close in age!


----------



## cutieq

hunni12 said:


> Morning ladies. Just to add in on the fun I'll test with yall tomorrow. Glad ima haveyy'all support whether pos or neg.

How are you feeling hunni?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Morning ladies,

Meg, I am not expecting to see a BFP tomorrow for sure since II'd only be 7 DPO. The life of POAS addict! I just need to pee on something hahaha. 

N . Miller, Disney World is going to be fun. No pressure on testing (except for Hunni! Lol). 

Hunni!! You have to join us for sure! Looking forward to it. No worries, we'll be here for support. 

Bluefish, I noticed that you will be 6 DPO tomorrow. Feel free to join us if you want.

Btw, everyone is welcome to join the POAS pparty. Confuzion created a POAS party thread on the testing section. 

To all of the new ladies, welcome!


----------



## n.miller

ILT - thanks. We're only doing 1 park day and one relaxing day but I love disney and DH puts up with me.:happydance:

Still feeling a little sick. It could be the metformin I started Thursday. Its supposed to be a bit rough on the stomach. I'll have higher hopes for the next cycle than I do this one because at least the PCOS will be being treated. 

I have the RE appointment tuesday. And I may know that day as they're gonna do a beta although it may yet be too early.


----------



## MegNE922

N.miller I'm going to Disney World tomorrow!! It'll be my hubs first time and my 2nd.


----------



## bluefish1980

Thanks ILT but I'll only be 5dpo tomorrow. 

I am a POAS addict, but I am getting sick and tired of seeing stark white :nope:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Meg, I am not expecting to see a BFP tomorrow for sure since II'd only be 7 DPO. The life of POAS addict! I just need to pee on something hahaha.
> 
> N . Miller, Disney World is going to be fun. No pressure on testing (except for Hunni! Lol).
> 
> Hunni!! You have to join us for sure! Looking forward to it. No worries, we'll be here for support.
> 
> Bluefish, I noticed that you will be 6 DPO tomorrow. Feel free to join us if you want.
> 
> Btw, everyone is welcome to join the POAS pparty. Confuzion created a POAS party thread on the testing section.
> 
> To all of the new ladies, welcome!

Il join a poas party hehe


----------



## smiley4442

Nmiller we love disney world! And I'm on metformin too but for diabetes, it is terrible on the stromach. I always have to make sure I know where the bathroom is at all times!

thanks for all the great comments on my baby!

So who all is testing Sunday? I'm on cd8 and will do my 5th opk in an hour or so.


----------



## praying4my1st

Hi I will be joining the June testing party tomorrow since no bfp in May if you ladies will have me
I'm on cd29, positive ovulation on CB Easy monitor cd17 and cd18, normally have 27-28day cycle, AF was expected yesterday, no symptoms of AF or pregnancy other then creamy/milky CM since cd20...so far 2 bfn but no sign of AF yet so optimistic
Hope we get a lot of bfp in June!!!!


----------



## babyjan

4 or 5dpo today! Don't feel different at all but I know it's still soooo early even for implantation to happen! 

I spend so much time in here and thinking about pregnancy, I think I need a hobby :|


----------



## babyjan

What's the earliest implantation can happen? I know everyone is different though x


----------



## n.miller

MegNE922 said:


> N.miller I'm going to Disney World tomorrow!! It'll be my hubs first time and my 2nd.

You must be so excited. Do you have your fast passes booked?



smiley4442 said:


> Nmiller we love disney world! And I'm on metformin too but for diabetes, it is terrible on the stromach. I always have to make sure I know where the bathroom is at all times!
> 
> thanks for all the great comments on my baby!
> 
> So who all is testing Sunday? I'm on cd8 and will do my 5th opk in an hour or so.

Disney is my happy place. I can't wait to go. I just started the metformin so 1 pill a day. Not too bad yet. And the queasiness started before the metformin.


----------



## praying4my1st

babyjan said:


> What's the earliest implantation can happen? I know everyone is different though x

I've seen on internet (not fully reliable) that it can happen anywhere between a few days after ovulation to 10 days after ovulation...


----------



## bluefish1980

Hey confuzion, how are things going with you? Is there progression with your BFP?

I'm praying for your sticky bean x


----------



## Dumpling

Hello! Can I join in?! This is my first ever TTC month, although I have a 21 month old I conceived on the pill (oops!) & I think I might go bonkers already! I'm due to O tomorrow or Monday & I'm having dreams about POAS the past couple of nights! Help me ladies!! x


----------



## CoffeePuffin

AF arrived today and probably going to try and avoid pregnancy for the next couple cycles since our wedding is in September. I had a massive feeling this wasn't our month though. Good luck ladies!


----------



## confuzion

xheylove said:


> Joining you ladies! Am I too late? I'll be testing this week!

Of course you can :hugs:, welcome!



MegNE922 said:


> Oh boy you gals have kept me busy catching up!! Lol.
> 
> Welcome Xheylove!
> 
> Testing tomorrow ! I'm doing all kinds of crossing and praying. Still on an off cramps. But I'm starting to think it's my stomach not my ovaries. Lol!
> I'm so nervous it's making me nauseous....Oye vey can you say HOTT MESS!!! Hello.
> Who is testing for a BFP tomorrow?!

Good luck! I'm with you on the so nervous I'm going to puke! I feel the same!



praying4my1st said:


> Hi I will be joining the June testing party tomorrow since no bfp in May if you ladies will have me
> I'm on cd29, positive ovulation on CB Easy monitor cd17 and cd18, normally have 27-28day cycle, AF was expected yesterday, no symptoms of AF or pregnancy other then creamy/milky CM since cd20...so far 2 bfn but no sign of AF yet so optimistic
> Hope we get a lot of bfp in June!!!!

Welcome!


----------



## confuzion

Sorry coffeepuffin :hugs:. Welcome Dumpling!


----------



## praying4my1st

Thank you Confuzion!
I am excited to have a support of the group this go around! I've been ttc for 4 yrs now but deployments and surgeries have made it one obstacle after another:-(...
I'm optimistic this time but anxious to see a bfp for confirmation of success like all the lovely ladies here
Thank you again for welcoming me to the month of a new beginnings


----------



## confuzion

bluefish1980 said:


> Hey confuzion, how are things going with you? Is there progression with your BFP?
> 
> I'm praying for your sticky bean x

Things are actually not looking great. Hope is not all lost but my tests haven't really gotten darker today. I'm going to stop temping, hold off testing a few days and hope for the best for now. Thanks for asking :hugs:.


----------



## confuzion

praying4my1st said:


> Thank you Confuzion!
> I am excited to have a support of the group this go around! I've been ttc for 4 yrs now but deployments and surgeries have made it one obstacle after another:-(...
> I'm optimistic this time but anxious to see a bfp for confirmation of success like all the lovely ladies here
> Thank you again for welcoming me to the month of a new beginnings

my pleasure :hugs: FX you see that BFP


----------



## MegNE922

@ n.miller we didn't book any. I just didn't want to plan our whole vacation down to the min. Monday is Magic Kingdom and I know hub isn't going to love it but I am!! lol I've never seen the fireworks so i'm pumped for that! I'm really praying for a BFP bc I want to tell him in Disney.

@ confuzion.....the day is just getting longer not shorter knowing I have to test tomorrow. I love that we'll have a group of us testing!! can't wait! glad I have plenty to keep me busy today. 
I think i'm 15dpo.kinda forget lol.


----------



## Venus13

Hi Ladies, I never used a FRER with my last pregnancy so not sure if it can show this early, but I have a faint line at 8DPO, is that possible? worried something isn't right. Attached pic.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 27


----------



## smiley4442

Venus13 said:


> Hi Ladies, I never used a FRER with my last pregnancy so not sure if it can show this early, but I have a faint line at 8DPO, is that possible? worried something isn't right. Attached pic.

I definitely see a line there.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Venus13 said:


> Hi Ladies, I never used a FRER with my last pregnancy so not sure if it can show this early, but I have a faint line at 8DPO, is that possible? worried something isn't right. Attached pic.

I see a line


----------



## confuzion

I see it too. Congrats venus!


----------



## xheylove

Venus13 said:


> Hi Ladies, I never used a FRER with my last pregnancy so not sure if it can show this early, but I have a faint line at 8DPO, is that possible? worried something isn't right. Attached pic.

Woohoo! BFP!!:bfp:


----------



## n.miller

MegNE922 said:


> @ n.miller we didn't book any. I just didn't want to plan our whole vacation down to the min. Monday is Magic Kingdom and I know hub isn't going to love it but I am!! lol I've never seen the fireworks so i'm pumped for that! I'm really praying for a BFP bc I want to tell him in Disney.
> 
> @ confuzion.....the day is just getting longer not shorter knowing I have to test tomorrow. I love that we'll have a group of us testing!! can't wait! glad I have plenty to keep me busy today.
> I think i'm 15dpo.kinda forget lol.

Enjoy your trip and take it slow. If you have a down night, go to the polynesian resort and watch Wishes from the beach. Its a totally different experience from.in the park. It's very romantic and quiet. They pump the music in from the park. You'll love it.


Venus - I see it too. Congrats


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome to the new ladies -
And congrats Venus!! :happydance: :happydance:

Fingers crossed for all the testers coming up!! Let's start off June with a whole bunch of :bfp:s!

AFM - Still plugging along with OPKs and temping trying to learn what my body is actually up to each month. I think O's still a few days off (I'm only CD 7). OPK from today looked the same as yesterday.


----------



## wantbump

Confuzion I gather you're pregnant!! CONGRATS!! Hope it's a sticky one! FX


----------



## wantbump

Venus13 said:


> Hi Ladies, I never used a FRER with my last pregnancy so not sure if it can show this early, but I have a faint line at 8DPO, is that possible? worried something isn't right. Attached pic.

Venus I see a line!! FX


----------



## Venus13

confuzion said:


> I see it too. Congrats venus!

confuzion I remember seeing you around, are you pregnant?


----------



## confuzion

wantbump said:


> Confuzion I gather you're pregnant!! CONGRATS!! Hope it's a sticky one! FX

Thank you. Yeah but not convinced it's not another chemical. Only time will tell. Thanks for the hopes. I'm hoping really hard too.


----------



## Venus13

Keep me posted, I feel the same, I got BFP at 8DPO so worried thats too soon.


----------



## Venus13

confuzion said:


> Thank you. Yeah but not convinced it's not another chemical. Only time will tell. Thanks for the hopes. I'm hoping really hard too.

Keep me posted, I feel the same, I got BFP at 8DPO so worried thats too soon.


----------



## confuzion

getting a positive so early is a great sign venus, don't be worried!


----------



## smiley4442

Confusion. Hoping your bean is a sticky one!

OPK question. I'm on CD8. Up until today I've seen the line slightly get darker. Although not close to being positive yet. But today when I tested it was way lighter than yesterday's. Comparable to CD 5. I have been testing on A 2.5-3 hour hold but today I barely made it to 2 hours and my urine was super lighter than it has been. Could this be why my OPKs lighter? I am planning in retesting after at least a 3 hour hold.


UPDATE: took another OPK on a 3 hour hold. It came out just slightly darker then that mornings. But my urine still was light. Probably because I hadn't had anything to drink since I took back to back OPKS. I guess I will see what happens tomorrow. :(


----------



## Venus13

Just thought I would add, as I always wonder which would show an early BFP, I tested with all three brands:

Internet cheapie (strip)
FRER
CB Digital

First one to show BFP was FRER and only FRER


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

smiley4442 said:


> Confusion. Hoping your bean is a sticky one!
> 
> OPK question. I'm on CD8. Up until today I've seen the line slightly get darker. Although not close to being positive yet. But today when I tested it was way lighter than yesterday's. Comparable to CD 5. I have been testing on A 2.5-3 hour hold but today I barely made it to 2 hours and my urine was super lighter than it has been. Could this be why my OPKs lighter? I am planning in retesting after at least a 3 hour hold.

What time was ur test at? I ask this because in all my times using opks anythin after about 8pm would always show no where near positive then I'd test again next day and line would be back again.



Venus13 said:


> Just thought I would add, as I always wonder which would show an early BFP, I tested with all three brands:
> 
> Internet cheapie (strip)
> FRER
> CB Digital
> 
> First one to show BFP was FRER and only FRER

Interesting because ics don't seem to want to give me my bfp either. So has cb digi gave u a positive yet I have two and only wanna use them wen sure they will give me a bfp.


----------



## smiley4442

mummy_smurf2b said:


> smiley4442 said:
> 
> 
> Confusion. Hoping your bean is a sticky one!
> 
> OPK question. I'm on CD8. Up until today I've seen the line slightly get darker. Although not close to being positive yet. But today when I tested it was way lighter than yesterday's. Comparable to CD 5. I have been testing on A 2.5-3 hour hold but today I barely made it to 2 hours and my urine was super lighter than it has been. Could this be why my OPKs lighter? I am planning in retesting after at least a 3 hour hold.
> 
> What time was ur test at? I ask this because in all my times using opks anythin after about 8pm would always show no where near positive then I'd test again next day and line would be back again.
> 
> 
> 
> Venus13 said:
> 
> 
> Just thought I would add, as I always wonder which would show an early BFP, I tested with all three brands:
> 
> Internet cheapie (strip)
> FRER
> CB Digital
> 
> First one to show BFP was FRER and only FRERClick to expand...
> 
> Interesting because ics don't seem to want to give me my bfp either. So has cb digi gave u a positive yet I have two and only wanna use them wen sure they will give me a bfp.Click to expand...



Every test was taken 12:30-2 pm


----------



## jmandrews

Loving all these BFPs!!! Fingers crossed for SHBFPs!!!! Keep me comin!


----------



## Venus13

mummy_smurf2b said:


> What time was ur test at? I ask this because in all my times using opks anythin after about 8pm would always show no where near positive then I'd test again next day and line would be back again.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting because ics don't seem to want to give me my bfp either. So has cb digi gave u a positive yet I have two and only wanna use them wen sure they will give me a bfp.

No dont waste them yet, FRER gave me a positive faint but digital says not pregnant.


----------



## bluefish1980

Been a strange day today. Keep getting hiccups at random times. Plus, nearly fell asleep at 5pm this evening and feel ready for my bed right now (its half past nine).

I've had a week off work as its half term, but I guess its more tiring than being at work. :winkwink:

How's every one elses day going?

Looking forward to test results tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

smiley4442 said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smiley4442 said:
> 
> 
> Confusion. Hoping your bean is a sticky one!
> 
> OPK question. I'm on CD8. Up until today I've seen the line slightly get darker. Although not close to being positive yet. But today when I tested it was way lighter than yesterday's. Comparable to CD 5. I have been testing on A 2.5-3 hour hold but today I barely made it to 2 hours and my urine was super lighter than it has been. Could this be why my OPKs lighter? I am planning in retesting after at least a 3 hour hold.
> 
> What time was ur test at? I ask this because in all my times using opks anythin after about 8pm would always show no where near positive then I'd test again next day and line would be back again.
> 
> 
> 
> Venus13 said:
> 
> 
> Just thought I would add, as I always wonder which would show an early BFP, I tested with all three brands:
> 
> Internet cheapie (strip)
> FRER
> CB Digital
> 
> First one to show BFP was FRER and only FRERClick to expand...
> 
> Interesting because ics don't seem to want to give me my bfp either. So has cb digi gave u a positive yet I have two and only wanna use them wen sure they will give me a bfp.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Every test was taken 12:30-2 pmClick to expand...

Not sure then can only think u have a short surge and missed it.


----------



## macydarling

Congrats Venus!!! Such a good line for 8dpo :)
Skipped my workout today and lounged by the pool. It felt great! 
DH is still not feeling well :( I feel like we are missing a lot of opportunities. Just trying to stay positive here but its hard!


----------



## smiley4442

mummy_smurf2b said:


> smiley4442 said:
> 
> 
> Every test was taken 12:30-2 pm
> 
> Not sure then can only think u have a short surge and missed it.Click to expand...


ok, We bd'd on the 28th, 30th and I guess we will for the next couple nights in case. I will take another OPK tomorrow to see what's going on.


----------



## praying4my1st

confuzion said:


> bluefish1980 said:
> 
> 
> Hey confuzion, how are things going with you? Is there progression with your BFP?
> 
> I'm praying for your sticky bean x
> 
> Things are actually not looking great. Hope is not all lost but my tests haven't really gotten darker today. I'm going to stop temping, hold off testing a few days and hope for the best for now. Thanks for asking :hugs:.Click to expand...

Hey isnt it believed on here that "It's not over until AF shows?"...you're still in the game right?


----------



## praying4my1st

Venus13 said:


> Hi Ladies, I never used a FRER with my last pregnancy so not sure if it can show this early, but I have a faint line at 8DPO, is that possible? worried something isn't right. Attached pic.

Yayyyy I see it too!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## bluefish1980

Smiley - mine do that, but start to get darker again. I googled it and apparently its common. You have a slow release of LH then the surge. I doubt you've missed it. Keep testing.

I hat to say it, but that's why I prefer digitals. You've just got to wait for that solid smiley.


----------



## Lynny77

Confuzion everything is crossed for you that this is a sticky bean. You've waited so long it's your time! Lots of love and positivity thrown your way.

Smiley that happened to me last cycle. I had ewcm and a fairly strong lh line on my opk but it wasn't a blazing positive then over the next few days that lh line got lighter and lighter so I assumed I o'd. Turns out I should have kept at the opk's cause I guess my body surged but didn't then resurged later on in the week.

Congrats Venice!

Tomorrow I have my sono- which tests your uteris lining I believe. Kind of nervous! Hope it'll be ok and not to painful. I'm only cd9 today still have a ways to go in my cycle.


----------



## cravemyheart

confuzion! I followed you in a few threads. So happy that you have a bfp. I have everything crossed that this is your sticky bean.

Hey ladies, Im new to this thread. My name is Jil. Im 27. I'm trying for my first. This is my second cycle trying. I came off bcp in april and haven't had a normal af yet. But, I have ovulated. I had one bfp in jan 2012, but lost the pregnancy. when I conceived in December 2011, I had come off bcp in november, and didnt have a normal af. but I did end up pregnant, so I hope the same thing is happening this time.

Im pretty sure I'm ovulating today, so I will DTD tonight, and hope for the best.


----------



## n.miller

Confusion - FX that this is your sticky bean. You deserve it.


----------



## smiley4442

bluefish1980 said:


> Smiley - mine do that, but start to get darker again. I googled it and apparently its common. You have a slow release of LH then the surge. I doubt you've missed it. Keep testing.
> 
> I hat to say it, but that's why I prefer digitals. You've just got to wait for that solid smiley.

thanks bluefish! we will bd tonight just in case. I hope im not Oing yet since its cd8.


----------



## smiley4442

Lynny77 said:


> Confuzion everything is crossed for you that this is a sticky bean. You've waited so long it's your time! Lots of love and positivity thrown your way.
> 
> Smiley that happened to me last cycle. I had ewcm and a fairly strong lh line on my opk but it wasn't a blazing positive then over the next few days that lh line got lighter and lighter so I assumed I o'd. Turns out I should have kept at the opk's cause I guess my body surged but didn't then resurged later on in the week.
> 
> Congrats Venice!
> 
> Tomorrow I have my sono- which tests your uteris lining I believe. Kind of nervous! Hope it'll be ok and not to painful. I'm only cd9 today still have a ways to go in my cycle.


thanks linny, i'm going to continue to test. I don't have EWCM, but i have watery cm.


----------



## confuzion

lynny - thank you. You deserve it just as much! I hope all goes will with your sono.

welcome cravemyheart!


----------



## KrissyB

Confuzion - I THOUGHT I saw a bfp on your chart and good temps.... but I didn't want to say anything if you weren't :) FX that's a sticky bean! :dust:


----------



## macydarling

Did Confuzion get bfp?! How did I miss that?? Congrats!!! This is turning into a lucky thread.


----------



## confuzion

Yeah sorry I didn't say anything guys. It's been a bit of a roller coaster. I'm more than a little paranoid with my history of recurrent pregnancy loss. But all your support is super appreciated :hugs:.


----------



## smiley4442

confuzion said:


> Yeah sorry I didn't say anything guys. It's been a bit of a roller coaster. I'm more than a little paranoid with my history of recurrent pregnancy loss. But all your support is super appreciated :hugs:.


we all are here for you confuzion! Keep us posted and praying your bean is a sticky one. I'm sorry about your history of losses, I just had the one chemical and I'm scared it will happen again, so I couldn't even imagine having all that you've had. :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Thank you smiley :hugs:. I will let you guys know how it's going as I test over the coming week.


----------



## praying4my1st

confuzion said:


> Thank you smiley :hugs:. I will let you guys know how it's going as I test over the coming week.

Fx for yours to have been a sticky bean confuzion!!!


----------



## confuzion

Happy June 1st ladies! Our new beginnings are here!


----------



## fairyy

Yes Confuzion our month is here. Hope your BFP gets super sticky. Fingers crossed for you. :hugs: [-o&lt;


----------



## Cheekygringo

Well my ic opks are telling me that I'm not surging yet, and the line is hardly visible.... However my body is telling me otherwise as I have huge amounts of ewcm!

Not sure what to do, trying to persuade hubby to dtd, but he broke a rib, so everything is hurting and we won't be able to bed too often this month :( so really trying to do it at the 'right' time.


----------



## MegNE922

Woke up ran to the bathroom and POAS and it came back with a BFN. 
I'm pissed. I hope this doesn't set my tone for vacation. 
I try not to get my hopes up and I have all these symptoms and they turn into bfn month after month! Ugh. My body hates me. I have an apt with my MD the 10th so I'll be booking a ovarie scan to see what the crap my ovaries are doing. 
Good luck everyone.


----------



## darkriver

Can you add me. I am waiting until the 13th June.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Grr our bodies really are confusing today I thought I was out.wiped blood wen I went toilette.Our bodies really are confusing sometimes. Just before I thought I was out for sure this month as I wiped blood (11dpo today) but I randomly decided to check my bbs and sure enough the blue veins seem darker and not only that they go right to my nipple (sorry tmi) iv never noticed that before? And I keep gettin a buzzin in my general area lol. I decided to go googling and some sites u can get implant bleed couple of days before expected af. Mines due weds what do u all think?


----------



## praying4my1st

Well bfn for me this morning but it's partially my faught...i basically wasted a test as I didn't test when I first got up and tried to test with whatever was left in me and it really wasn't a enough to be a sample size lol...I'll test later today maybe a few hours after lunch or so but at least no sign of af 
How is everyone else doing so far?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Morning ladies! Happy June 1st!

Cheeky, EWCM just means that you are fertile. It usually takes about 2 - 4days of EWCM for me before LH surge. Sorry to hear about the broken rib. Hopefully, you guys can have a couple of BDs time. FX!

Meg, for whatever reason, I thought you got a BFP a week ago. Sorry to hear about the BFN. What DPO are you?

Darkriver, I'm sorry for your lost. Welcome back. :)

Mummy, I think there sre 2 possibility. 1. It's IB. 2. You are having weird cycle. Hopefully it's the 1st one! Maybe can test again in a couple more days. If it's IB then you'll see a positive test. FX!

Lynny, good to hear from you! Hopefully you'll O soon. Good luck with the scan! Let me know how it goes. I haven't have that one yet. Still waiting for my appointment at the end of June.

AFM, waiting to take a test w FMU. Feeling a little lazy and am still laying in bed. :D. I'm tired feeling like I'm having a hangover. It started on friday after meals and a whole day yesterday. No, I haven't been drinking for a while :). So I'm enjoying my no hangover moment right now. I also have lost my appetite. We went to the fair last night and nothing sounded good. Got roasted corn and funnel cake. That's about it. I wanted to try the deep fried burger on a stick! But had no appetite. DH got deep fried snicker. Just looking at it makes me want to hurl. He said it was good. I guess all I wanted to say is that I haven't been feeling like myself these past 2 days. Hopefully my mind and body are not playing tricks on me.

Sorry if I missed anyone. This thread moves so fast now. :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Praying, what DPO are you?


----------



## praying4my1st

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Praying, what DPO are you?

This month was my first month where Dr followed cycle with ultrasounds, he gave me trigger shot when 2 follicles were over 2 cm...i had positive ovulation on CB Easy opm on cd17 and cd18 so I'm either on 12 dpo or 13 dpo today...i have a very regular cycle 27 to 28 days even when I'm on clomid...this time the only difference was Novarel trigger shot so maybe that affected?


----------



## MegNE922

@ ILT I did. I saw the BFP on Monday @ 11dpo and thought I was crazy. I think that's what made this BFN so hard. I had one long cry and told hub all about the BFP and the Bfn. I'm just so bummed out about it that I'm prolly going to skip the Clomid this month.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Praying, hmmm..maybe another test later today? Unfortunately, I'm not taking anything for now, so I'm not much help here. Or can you ask your doctor for blood test?

Meg, I'm sorry to hear that :hugs:. But you still haven't have AF yet. So there is still hope, right? Maybe test again in a couple of days? My acupuncturist told me that my RE might offer me clomid and to ask for something else because it's not good for you. Fortunately, my acupuncturist specializes in fertility. I'll ask her again this friday to clarify on the clomid. Maybe you'll have options on which medicine works better with your body. I remember that you are going on vacation soon. Hopefully, that will make you feel better. :)


----------



## praying4my1st

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Praying, hmmm..maybe another test later today? Unfortunately, I'm not taking anything for now, so I'm not much help here. Or can you ask your doctor for blood test?
> 
> Meg, I'm sorry to hear that :hugs:. But you still haven't have AF yet. So there is still hope, right? Maybe test again in a couple of days? My acupuncturist told me that my RE might offer me clomid and to ask for something else because it's not good for you. Fortunately, my acupuncturist specializes in fertility. I'll ask her again this friday to clarify on the clomid. Maybe you'll have options on which medicine works better with your body. I remember that you are going on vacation soon. Hopefully, that will make you feel better. :)

Thanks ILT yes I'm hoping for a better result later on today...if no af and another bfn tomorrow too I'm calling Dr for appointment...
Femara is actually better than clomid...but no one ever decided to use it in me bc of the "clomid standard"..if this is a bfn this month, I'm using femara next month


----------



## praying4my1st

MegNE922 said:


> @ ILT I did. I saw the BFP on Monday @ 11dpo and thought I was crazy. I think that's what made this BFN so hard. I had one long cry and told hub all about the BFP and the Bfn. I'm just so bummed out about it that I'm prolly going to skip the Clomid this month.

I agree with ILT, you're not out until af shows so you're still in the game


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Praying, actually, I heard that a lot. If I have options, if choose something other than clomid. Feel free to post your test later today :) can't wait to see it. 

I'm waiting for my other testing buddies. Especially Ms, Hunni. Paging Ms. Hunni. You are not flaking on me are you? Hehehe


----------



## n.miller

So I've been queasy since Wednesday and it seems to get worse when I'm hungry. Like I was really queasy in the middle of the night. But I think Wednesday it was in my head and since then it's the metformin. Plus my temp is dropping. I'm not hopeful right now.


----------



## macydarling

Im sorry to hear about these bfns. But there really is still time! A few days can make a huge difference. I always remember that with my m/c I had a stark white bfn at 9dpo and a + digi at 10dpo the very next day! I am very hopeful for everyone!
DH and I got in some good BD
last night! Yay! So I believe we hit every day during my fertile period except for 2. Today is our anniversary so there will definitely be some lovins :) I was looking forward to a nice run while he bikes on the trails today but it is already 80° outside??? Crazy!


----------



## bluefish1980

I'm sorry for all those that have tested so far and got BFN, but its not over till :witch: arrives.

With my one and only BFP, it didnt show till I was 5 days past AF being due.

Any news from Hunni?


----------



## twinkie2

I'm here but no test yet. I'm waiting for afternoon because I get better urine, plus, we went out last night and stayed up too late so I definitely didn't have any good strong urine this morning :(


----------



## KatO79

Sorry for going MIA everyone, haven't been so actively on my computer and on weekends have so much to do.

Anyway I'm currently 9 DPO and trying not to symptom spot but it's hard:dohh: I've been having some promising signs like twinges at 6 DPO on and off and then some twinging at 7 DPO, since then nothing. Today I've been having watery cm like I did when I had my chemical since it's normally tacky or dry after O. Having also some nausea and heartburn and some minor breast pains and an almost constant back pain. I've been a bit testy but then I usually am about 1 week or so before AF. Haven't been craving chips so much so that's also promising since I normally go chips crazy before AF, was also a clue I was pregnant when I had my chemical:haha:

Am expecting AF this weekend or maybe a bit before but hoping she's a no show. I'm not testing until I'm late by 3-4 days since we don't have sensitive HPT's in Denmark:nope:

We'll see, am trying not to get my hopes up in case it's a bfn:(

My DH and I went to our GP last week and he says we can get referred to a fertility clinic since he doesn't have high hopes for we can get pregnant naturally:( DH will be delivering a sample to the lab tomorrow (results come in 8 days) and in the meantime we need to see if I'm pregnant or not before telling our GP to definitely refer us.


----------



## jmandrews

Happy June!!! Bring on the BFPs!!!!


----------



## hunni12

@Dumplinh: Welcome to the crew!

@Coffee: Sorry the witch got you.

@Venus: Congrats on the bfp!

@Krissy: How are you hun

@Lynny: Good luck at your sono

@Confuzion: Congrats on your bfp, hope its a sticky bean

@Darkriver: welcome hun

@ILT: I'm not flaking, im trying to hold my urine for a few hours. Not having any symptoms so im expecting a bfn

@Twinkie: FX'd for you to test

To everyone else: Helloooooo:)



AFM, sooo af only lasted 3 days by cd4 i had no bleeding just cramps at the bottom of my tummy. Holding my urine for a few hours but i expect to see a bfn since i have no symptoms and believe it was just a weird cycle


----------



## babyjan

Hey ladies! 

Nothing to share here, 6dpo and feeling fine but of course is way too early right now, I'm trying to hold on till 10dpo and time is dragging! I'm debating whether or not to order frer which should arrive on the 4th or 5th when I'm 9/10dpo OR wait for AF to be late then just get the superdrugs from my local drug store, what do you ladies think?


----------



## smiley4442

Good Afternoon ladies here's hoping we see some BFPs soon!!

I'm cd9 and hoping when I take my OPK, it goes back up. I hate to think that I ovulated early and missed it. However, we have bd'd 3/4 days so I think it will be covered even if we did..


Happy testing in JUNE!!!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

babyjan said:
 

> Hey ladies!
> 
> Nothing to share here, 6dpo and feeling fine but of course is way too early right now, I'm trying to hold on till 10dpo and time is dragging! I'm debating whether or not to order frer which should arrive on the 4th or 5th when I'm 9/10dpo OR wait for AF to be late then just get the superdrugs from my local drug store, what do you ladies think?

i vote frer but then i always do hehe :p


----------



## smiley4442

babyjan said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Nothing to share here, 6dpo and feeling fine but of course is way too early right now, I'm trying to hold on till 10dpo and time is dragging! I'm debating whether or not to order frer which should arrive on the 4th or 5th when I'm 9/10dpo OR wait for AF to be late then just get the superdrugs from my local drug store, what do you ladies think?

what is superdrugs?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

N . Miller, hopefully your temp will go up tomorrow.

Macy, happy anniversary! Lots of BDs for the next few days. :)

Kat, I'm sure you can make an appointment after the supposed AF date. It takes a while, at least for me, to see the RE. It's been 2 months since we got referred and I'm still waiting for my first appointment. 

Hunni, I hope to see 2 lines for you. :). FX!

Babyjan, online is definitely cheaper and if you still have time..why not .


Smiley, tww! Yayy


----------



## hunni12

Happy anniversary macy!

ILT when you testing lol


----------



## smiley4442

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Smiley, tww! Yayy


Not sure if its the TWW yet, I had a dark line on my OPK on cd7, but not the same as or darker then control line but when I tested on CD8 it was way lighter about the same as the cd5 one I took, so I'm still going to opk just in case because I'm not sure if I just missed my peak on the test or if it will go back up. But if I did miss it, I still bd'd and will tonight to cover the 3rd day just in case. then back to every other day to be sure. Sooo hoping to catch that egg and it stick!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Happy annivesary Macy


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hunni, I did. I posted on the other thread. But, here is my BFN :)
 



Attached Files:







2014-06-01 07.32.18.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 12









2014-06-01 06.27.33.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Smiley, FX! Hope you catch that slippery little eggy :)


----------



## bluefish1980

macy - Happy Anniversary!

Baby Jan - def order an FRER so it arrives on time. Plus, online will be cheaper than in Super drug (a UK store for those unsure).

Good luck Hunni - if the pics you showed were the worst 'AF' got, then I doubt it was AF at all. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you x


----------



## babyjan

Sorry for the US ladies, Super drug is UK drug store that sells their own brand of pregnancy tests that are quite cheap compared to frer which is very expensive here in the uk but if I order them on ebay I can get it cheaper but still not as cheap as the super drug brand ones x


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies! Back from the sono. Everything went well. Textbook uteris lol.

ILT I was thinking about you something fierce this morning! The doctor ordered a sono instead of an hsg I think because I've been pregnant before but I think they're very similiar cause the sono checks tubes as well but also uterine lining. It was pretty painful when it came for the dye! Yikes!The left side went right away but they had a little more trouble on the right but it went so no blockages. I wish we could have done our together lol and had a glass of wine after!

Sorry for the bfn's this morning but I do like that there's no af yet. No ones out until the witch shows her ugly face!

Hunni- fx to you today. Hugs no matter what happens!

Happy anniversary Macy!

Deal- how are you doing? Where's my cycle buddy!

Smiley I'm cd 10 today but I think you'll O quite a bit ahead of me. At the doctors this morning they said my follies were still pretty small which makes sense since I don't usually ovulate till day 18.

Hubby gave his sperm sample this morning too and went for blood work. He was pretty disappointed with how much went in the cup lol. I think he's getting paranoid now it's him. We're a team and we'll get through it no matter what. 

Hope everyone's doing well today!


----------



## hunni12

Here is my bfn which was expected. fx'd for june!
 



Attached Files:







bfn.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 25









securedownload.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 23


----------



## hunni12

I do need to go buy opks tho lol


----------



## bluefish1980

Hunni, whe I enlarge it on my phone I swear I can see a line!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

bluefish1980 said:


> Hunni, whe I enlarge it on my phone I swear I can see a line!

i thought i could see a line too


----------



## n.miller

Macy - happy anniversary

ILT - thanks. I'm still feeling queasy. The metformin from yesterday should be out of my system by now based on half life.

Hunni - sorry about the bfn.


----------



## smiley4442

sorry for the BFN ladies, Hopefully you'll get it in June.

Just did my cd9 OPK and there was nothing there at all. So It's looking like I possibly already O'd. I have been getting watery cm for the last 3 days but no EWCM. So I'm not sure. So were gonna continue to bd tonight then every other day and I will keep doing OPK's and cm checking just in case so I'm possibly cd 9/DPO 1 ..............guess we will see. 

Thinking this thread needs some: :dust:

Happy anniversary Macy!


----------



## smiley4442

Lynny, Krissyb is right there with us too, I believe she's cd8 today, so one day behind me.


----------



## hunni12

@Blue&Mummy: I think you ladies have line eye lol.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

hunni12 said:


> @Blue&Mummy: I think you ladies have line eye lol.

its too much looking at tests haha


----------



## babyjan

Ok I bought the frer off ebay! Really shouldn't as I'm broke till Thursday lol! Couldn't help myself though!! Hopefully it's worth it!!


----------



## babyjan

Hunni I swear I also see something!


----------



## hunni12

lol but I am actually okay with getting a bfn . I know you ladies were rooting for me, i just wish i knew where i was in my cycle as i want to start temping but do not know where to begin


----------



## bluefish1980

That's 3 of us now Hunni!


----------



## praying4my1st

Well I'm still in the bfn group today...try again in a few days


----------



## hunni12

Here is one taken in the light ladies its no line:)
 



Attached Files:







a.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 29


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

hunni i still see it LOL


----------



## Deal9027

Wow!! This thread moves at lightning pace!! I had a busy wkend so I haven't been on here much!! My body is playing tricks on me - got watery cm yesterday and ewcm today - also yesterday I had that pulling achy feeling on the side I'll ovulate on this cycle. This is way too early for me to actual be Oing tho & my April cycle I went thru 2 bouts of ovulation symptoms so I had thought I Oed around CD12 but didn't end up Oing until CD21! I hope I don't have to wait that long this month!! I'm already anxious to get into my tww!!!! If by some miracle I O this early at least the DH and have our bases covered - we've been very busy together...lol!!! 

I hope everyone is doing well!! I
Can't wait to see more BFP's!!!

BTW - How are you holding up Confuzion?!?!!!! I still got everything crossed for this to be your super sticky BFP!!!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Deal9027 said:


> Wow!! This thread moves at lightning pace!! I had a busy wkend so I haven't been on here much!! My body is playing tricks on me - got watery cm yesterday and ewcm today - also yesterday I had that pulling achy feeling on the side I'll ovulate on this cycle. This is way too early for me to actual be Oing tho & my April cycle I went thru 2 bouts of ovulation symptoms so I had thought I Oed around CD12 but didn't end up Oing until CD21! I hope I don't have to wait that long this month!! I'm already anxious to get into my tww!!!! If by some miracle I O this early at least the DH and have our bases covered - we've been very busy together...lol!!!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!! I
> Can't wait to see more BFP's!!!
> 
> BTW - How are you holding up Confuzion?!?!!!! I still got everything crossed for this to be your super sticky BFP!!!!

she just replied in her testing thread her tests are darker today.


----------



## hunni12

mummysmurf I think you got some serious line eye lol


----------



## bluefish1980

Mummy smutf - where is the testing thread?


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

bluefish1980 said:


> Mummy smutf - where is the testing thread?

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2183929-seeing-way-one-go-7.html#post32830891


----------



## bluefish1980

mummy_smurf2b said:


> bluefish1980 said:
> 
> 
> Mummy smutf - where is the testing thread?
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2183929-seeing-way-one-go-7.html#post32830891Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

your welcome :D


----------



## hunni12

Ugghhhh I am so lost on what to do, i thought after the bfn i would know what to do i dont and my bestie says she sees a line:dohh:


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

hunni12 said:


> Ugghhhh I am so lost on what to do, i thought after the bfn i would know what to do i dont and my bestie says she sees a line:dohh:

so its not just me :D


----------



## cutieq

I'm not seeing anything Hunni. I hate hate hate weird cycles. I'm gearing up for one myself


----------



## babyjan

Hunni re-test tomorrow, hopefully you will have some answers then x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I will have to agree with the other ladies Hunni. I think I saw a faint line! 

I'm only 7 DPO so not very surprised with the BFN. 7 more days to go before AF.

FX everyone! And lots of :dust:


----------



## macydarling

Thanks for the anniversary wishes! Im still trying to catch up on what I missed!
Hunni- I see a line. A faint one but def a line! 
I think I am about 3 dpo today.


----------



## hunni12

No mummy smurf you're not alone lol she said she looked at the picture and something caught her eye.

I did a 2 hour urine hold after drinking juice so i figured that would be enough. I guess i will have to use the last frer in a day or 2.

it's frustrating because i want to temp, but don't know where or when to start


----------



## smiley4442

hunni12 said:


> Here is one taken in the light ladies its no line:)


I see it in that picture too.


----------



## hunni12

Im glad i got you ladies cause im going nuts lol, but i am thankful you ladies are being honest with me.

I'm ready for you other ladies to test!!!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

hunni12 said:


> No mummy smurf you're not alone lol she said she looked at the picture and something caught her eye.
> 
> I did a 2 hour urine hold after drinking juice so i figured that would be enough. I guess i will have to use the last frer in a day or 2.
> 
> it's frustrating because i want to temp, but don't know where or when to start

they normally say start temping on first day of af but that could be tricky since you dont know when shes coming.


----------



## macydarling

hunni12 said:


> No mummy smurf you're not alone lol she said she looked at the picture and something caught her eye.
> 
> I did a 2 hour urine hold after drinking juice so i figured that would be enough. I guess i will have to use the last frer in a day or 2.
> 
> it's frustrating because i want to temp, but don't know where or when to start

Ahhh I bet 2 hours wasnt long enough. I bet if you retested tomorrow morning with fmu you would get a nice dark line.


----------



## cravemyheart

hunni! try again tomorrow! Your urine was probably diluted.


so, I haven't been temping. I temped yesterday and today. But thats not enough to see a pattern. And today, I had to stand up to get my thermometer. So I dont think this counts. But, I had a huge jump between yesterday and today. I hope that doesn't mean I ovulated over night. I hope it just means it wasnt a base temp.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hunni, you should start temping tomorrow morning since your "period" was a few days ago. Plenty I time before O....if you don't get your BFP in a couple of days.


----------



## jmandrews

I just want to begin my TWW :( ugh this wait to O is frustrating. I never O this late. But my line did get darker. Hope tomorrow is the big O day!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

jmandrews said:


> I just want to begin my TWW :( ugh this wait to O is frustrating. I never O this late. But my line did get darker. Hope tomorrow is the big O day!

Looks very close carefull u don't miss the surge


----------



## jmandrews

We have been BDing so I hope not.


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I wasn't meanin Missin bdin as such. The best time u can bd though is day before and day of ov and day after for best chances so wen u get that positive then u know to bd for min of 3days. But if u miss the ov surge then u won't know wen those 3days start is what I was tryin to say. I used the clear blue smiley opks hehe


----------



## cutieq

Looking gooood jm!! I ovulate on CD18 too, so I know your pain! Almost there :)


----------



## praying4my1st

hunni12 said:


> Ugghhhh I am so lost on what to do, i thought after the bfn i would know what to do i dont and my bestie says she sees a line:dohh:

I don't see one either but I hope it's just bc I'm looking at it on my phone


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

I ovulated on CD 22 this cycle! It's soooooo long to wait. And then drags my cycle out so much longer.

I'm hopeful. 6 DPO here and noticing some changes with temp that didn't happen last cycle. I know I shouldn't pin it all on that but it's a bit hard not to when that's the only thing I can monitor, every single day!


----------



## jmandrews

mummy_smurf2b said:


> I wasn't meanin Missin bdin as such. The best time u can bd though is day before and day of ov and day after for best chances so wen u get that positive then u know to bd for min of 3days. But if u miss the ov surge then u won't know wen those 3days start is what I was tryin to say. I used the clear blue smiley opks hehe


Oh haha! That's true! Should I POAS again tonight then? 
I used the clear blue smileys when I got pregnant last time :)


----------



## praying4my1st

I normally don't ovulate or at least it's never detected on my monitor unless I'm on clomid yet I have a regular cycle (27 - 28 days) so since my opm detected ovulation on both cd17 and cd18 does that mean I won't actually have missed my period until 2 weeks from cd17 or cd18?


----------



## confuzion

Sorry I got on late ladies. Had my entire family visit today and things were hectic!



darkriver said:


> Can you add me. I am waiting until the 13th June.

I am very sorry for your loss darkriver :hugs:. I hope you will be getting your sticky healthy BFP come June 13



MegNE922 said:


> @ ILT I did. I saw the BFP on Monday @ 11dpo and thought I was crazy. I think that's what made this BFN so hard. I had one long cry and told hub all about the BFP and the Bfn. I'm just so bummed out about it that I'm prolly going to skip the Clomid this month.

I'm sorry Meg :(



tuesdaysbaby said:


> I ovulated on CD 22 this cycle! It's soooooo long to wait. And then drags my cycle out so much longer.
> 
> I'm hopeful. 6 DPO here and noticing some changes with temp that didn't happen last cycle. I know I shouldn't pin it all on that but it's a bit hard not to when that's the only thing I can monitor, every single day!

Your chart looks great so far T!



Deal9027 said:


> Wow!! This thread moves at lightning pace!! I had a busy wkend so I haven't been on here much!! My body is playing tricks on me - got watery cm yesterday and ewcm today - also yesterday I had that pulling achy feeling on the side I'll ovulate on this cycle. This is way too early for me to actual be Oing tho & my April cycle I went thru 2 bouts of ovulation symptoms so I had thought I Oed around CD12 but didn't end up Oing until CD21! I hope I don't have to wait that long this month!! I'm already anxious to get into my tww!!!! If by some miracle I O this early at least the DH and have our bases covered - we've been very busy together...lol!!!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!! I
> Can't wait to see more BFP's!!!
> 
> BTW - How are you holding up Confuzion?!?!!!! I still got everything crossed for this to be your super sticky BFP!!!!

Hope you won't have to wait long for the big O! 

Thank you :). And yes as someone else said, my test was reasonably darker today and I'm pleased enough to allow myself a little happiness. Symptoms are starting to hit too so I'm hopeful enough that I'll be adding myself to the BFP list :)

ILT - sorry about the BFN :(

Lynny - glad the sono went well!

Hunni - truth be told I don't see a line but I rarely do lol.


----------



## confuzion

Oh and happy anniversary macy!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

jmandrews said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> I wasn't meanin Missin bdin as such. The best time u can bd though is day before and day of ov and day after for best chances so wen u get that positive then u know to bd for min of 3days. But if u miss the ov surge then u won't know wen those 3days start is what I was tryin to say. I used the clear blue smiley opks hehe
> 
> 
> Oh haha! That's true! Should I POAS again tonight then?
> I used the clear blue smileys when I got pregnant last time :)Click to expand...

Might b worth a try.

Afm wish this baby hurry up n sort itself it's keepin me awake at present it's either implantation which I doubt since I been havin ib n that comes after implantation so must b the start of the Hcg but it's keeping me awake n I'm up early in morn to take dd nursery lol


----------



## macydarling

Dark River my AF is due the 13th too! Friday the 13th. Eep!


----------



## labellavie

I am so happy for you Confuzion!!!! :baby:

Af is due on the 6th, and I am usually as regular as clockwork. I went out for my hubbys bday yesterday and the food just tasted off somehow....I haven't been wanting coffee lately and believe me I am a coffee ADDICT.:coffee: slight cramping 5 and 6th dpo and nothing since then. I believe I will POAS tonight with a 5 hour hold......can't wait any longer! I have been super snappish with DH the past couple of days.:blush: Im not sure if that's a symptom of pms or not:shrug: I have been sleeping a lot.....in the car which I never do....in the middle of the day,evening, midmorning....:sleep:

We shall see:winkwink:


----------



## MellyH

Hi all! Confuzion, sounds like I should head over to your journal? ;) We are on the train leaving the reunion, we managed to sneak in a session each on CD11 and CD12, hoping that we're not too tired when we get off the train to also hit CD13!


----------



## confuzion

:haha: roller coaster few days for me mells! Glad you guys sneaked in some lovin'. I've got my everything crossed this will be your month!


----------



## jmandrews

mummy_smurf2b said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> I wasn't meanin Missin bdin as such. The best time u can bd though is day before and day of ov and day after for best chances so wen u get that positive then u know to bd for min of 3days. But if u miss the ov surge then u won't know wen those 3days start is what I was tryin to say. I used the clear blue smiley opks hehe
> 
> 
> Oh haha! That's true! Should I POAS again tonight then?
> I used the clear blue smileys when I got pregnant last time :)Click to expand...
> 
> Might b worth a try.
> 
> Afm wish this baby hurry up n sort itself it's keepin me awake at present it's either implantation which I doubt since I been havin ib n that comes after implantation so must b the start of the Hcg but it's keeping me awake n I'm up early in morn to take dd nursery lolClick to expand...


Fingers crossed you have an answer soon! Have you started testing?


----------



## jmandrews

Ok I am officially a POAS addict! I think it's even darker. Please let tomorrow be O day!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 8


----------



## confuzion

Still not quite positive but hope that tomorrow it will be!


----------



## jmandrews

Lol I have a good feeling about tomorrow! Bring on the big O!


----------



## MegNE922

Well AF showed up! Joy. 
We'll count me in for June.


----------



## confuzion

I'm sorry meg :( FX for June.


----------



## fairyy

Smiley, continue what you are doing (every other day) to be safe for next few days. I have heard that for some women the line doesn't get as dark as control line. But I don't have that kind of experience. So I would say to continue BD. :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Meg, sorry for the BFN.

Jm, the last time my OPK was like that, I got a + within 24 hours.

Lynny, glad to hear that everything went well. Hopefully, this is our cycle :flower:

So I did another stick :). I'm not terribly excited about it yet. Not until FRER said so :). 1st pic is the original, 2nd pic is the tweaked version, and last one is after it is completely dried. It does look pink IRL.
 



Attached Files:







2014-05-30 14.35.01-4.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 16









2014-05-30 14.35.01-2.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 15









2014-06-01 21.34.43-1.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

jmandrews said:


> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy_smurf2b said:
> 
> 
> I wasn't meanin Missin bdin as such. The best time u can bd though is day before and day of ov and day after for best chances so wen u get that positive then u know to bd for min of 3days. But if u miss the ov surge then u won't know wen those 3days start is what I was tryin to say. I used the clear blue smiley opks hehe
> 
> 
> Oh haha! That's true! Should I POAS again tonight then?
> I used the clear blue smileys when I got pregnant last time :)Click to expand...
> 
> Might b worth a try.
> 
> Afm wish this baby hurry up n sort itself it's keepin me awake at present it's either implantation which I doubt since I been havin ib n that comes after implantation so must b the start of the Hcg but it's keeping me awake n I'm up early in morn to take dd nursery lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed you have an answer soon! Have you started testing?Click to expand...

Just done one and neg of course so I guess implantation was only yesterday so iv another day or two wait by looks on it although I may try test later as it was a diluted sample.


----------



## frenchie35

@ILT : I see something! And you're only 7 DPO?

@meg : Hugs all around for you! I hope you can feel a little bit of relief of not waiting and wondering what every little twinge means. I usually have a good cry and then start planning for the next month.

@confuzion : That little eggy is holding on for dear life! Super chuffed for you!

I'm 7 DPO - this morning I've been dizzly when standing up and I have a hair trigger on my moodiness. Also my face wash smelled different and kinda gross. I had a restless night of sleep, so my temp was off, but it was pretty high yesterday. Will I hold out to expected AF to test....?


----------



## slowloris

ilt i see it on the dried test fx xx


----------



## Bluebearmummy

MegNE922 said:


> Well AF showed up! Joy.
> We'll count me in for June.

Oh no sorry meg hope your okay x x


----------



## macydarling

Sorry to hear about AF Meg. I hope you will join us waiting for June!
4dpo here. Nothing out of the ordinary. I got a new app called Ovia that is pretty neat! I especially like the little "have sex, you're fertile!" reminders. Ha!


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Ladies can you take a look at my OPK please an let me know what you think I've been getting the faint line since last Thursday :/ so really don't know what to think now x x x TIA x x x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## macydarling

BBM- Have you gotten a dark line on opk before? I have heard some women only get the faint +...


----------



## Bluebearmummy

macydarling said:


> BBM- Have you gotten a dark line on opk before? I have heard some women only get the faint +...

I've never used this brand before! I've always used clear blue ones were you get the smiley faces x x


----------



## frenchie35

@BBear : At what time and how many times/day are you testing?


----------



## KatO79

Bluebearmummy said:


> Ladies can you take a look at my OPK please an let me know what you think I've been getting the faint line since last Thursday :/ so really don't know what to think now x x x TIA x x x

Yeah it looks negative to me. Has it gradually been getting _any_ darker, at all? When I first used OPK's they would start out really faint at around cd6 and gradually get darker until around cd13 or 14 when it was first positive (test line as dark as control). You could also try a different brand. I used Wondfo and was very happy with them:happydance:

I'm one of those women who's positive OPK's test line is never really darker than the control, it's been either the same as the control or maybe only very slightly darker. I've never heard of the OPK being positive even if it's fainter than the control line so can't comment on that :shrug:



Ilovetomatoes said:


> N . Miller, hopefully your temp will go up tomorrow.
> 
> Macy, happy anniversary! Lots of BDs for the next few days. :)
> 
> Kat, I'm sure you can make an appointment after the supposed AF date. It takes a while, at least for me, to see the RE. It's been 2 months since we got referred and I'm still waiting for my first appointment.
> 
> Hunni, I hope to see 2 lines for you. :). FX!
> 
> Babyjan, online is definitely cheaper and if you still have time..why not .
> 
> 
> Smiley, tww! Yayy

OK I hadn't thought of the fact it might take a while to get an appointment:wacko: I'm not sure how quick things go here in Denmark, maybe DH should ask his friend (who had a baby with IVF) how quickly him and his wife got referred and had their first appointment. If it takes *that* long, then maybe we should just go ahead and tell our GP to refer us now.

Congrats to slowloris and confuzion on your bfp's:happydance:

And here's some baby dust to everyone else who's still in the running for a bfp :dust:


----------



## darkriver

macydarling said:


> Dark River my AF is due the 13th too! Friday the 13th. Eep!

Oh lucky for some. I am a pagan so its a lucky day for me. I am having a lot of creamy cm at the moment. With my last pregnancy we had this. I want it to be positive so much.


----------



## Bluebearmummy

frenchie35 said:


> @BBear : At what time and how many times/day are you testing?

That's was at 11.30 and only once only ever tested once a day x


----------



## Bluebearmummy

KatO79 said:


> Bluebearmummy said:
> 
> 
> Ladies can you take a look at my OPK please an let me know what you think I've been getting the faint line since last Thursday :/ so really don't know what to think now x x x TIA x x x
> 
> Yeah it looks negative to me. Has it gradually been getting _any_ darker, at all? When I first used OPK's they would start out really faint at around cd6 and gradually get darker until around cd13 or 14 when it was first positive (test line as dark as control). You could also try a different brand. I used Wondfo and was very happy with them:happydance:
> 
> I'm one of those women who's positive OPK's test line is never really darker than the control, it's been either the same as the control or maybe only very slightly darker. I've never heard of the OPK being positive even if it's fainter than the control line so can't comment on that :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> Ilovetomatoes said:
> 
> 
> N . Miller, hopefully your temp will go up tomorrow.
> 
> Macy, happy anniversary! Lots of BDs for the next few days. :)
> 
> Kat, I'm sure you can make an appointment after the supposed AF date. It takes a while, at least for me, to see the RE. It's been 2 months since we got referred and I'm still waiting for my first appointment.
> 
> Hunni, I hope to see 2 lines for you. :). FX!
> 
> Babyjan, online is definitely cheaper and if you still have time..why not .
> 
> 
> Smiley, tww! YayyClick to expand...
> 
> OK I hadn't thought of the fact it might take a while to get an appointment:wacko: I'm not sure how quick things go here in Denmark, maybe DH should ask his friend (who had a baby with IVF) how quickly him and his wife got referred and had their first appointment. If it takes *that* long, then maybe we should just go ahead and tell our GP to refer us now.
> 
> Congrats to slowloris and confuzion on your bfp's:happydance:
> 
> And here's some baby dust to everyone else who's still in the running for a bfp :dust:Click to expand...

No I thought it was darker at the beginning (last thurs) but only cd6 but not darker or same as. Control line! I'm cd 12 so will see what tomorrow brings x x


----------



## macydarling

darkriver said:


> macydarling said:
> 
> 
> Dark River my AF is due the 13th too! Friday the 13th. Eep!
> 
> Oh lucky for some. I am a pagan so its a lucky day for me. I am having a lot of creamy cm at the moment. With my last pregnancy we had this. I want it to be positive so much.Click to expand...

Oh good! Maybe it is a good sign then! Yay! 
I am having creamy cm too. It is white and a bit sticky like glue.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Frenchie!!! I didn't know you are 7 DPO. Gosh, looks like most of everyone in this thread will test very close to each other Yaay :). And yes, that was my 7 DPO test. I am 8 DPO today. Loving your symptoms btw. There were times my symptoms were so strong and drove me nuts, after I POAS, I felt better even though it was stark white. Sooooo...maybe using 1 stick will help a bit? 

Slowris, Thank you! 

Bluebear, maybe you can try different brand of OPKs. I got mine from the dollar store and they worked really well. Oh wait...you are in UK. Not sure if you guys have dollar store in UK. But, I'd try a different brand just in case. 

Kat, I probably should explain further :). My hospital has different procedures than most fertility clinic. I have to go through all the tests first before I can see the RE while everyone else got to see their RE first then run the tests and that's why it's been taking forever for me. Hopefully your friend can give you a good info. FX!

Twinkie, saw you having issue posting pic on your phone. I did too yesterday! If you want, you can email it to me and I'll see if I can post it for you :D. 

Tuesdaybaby, how are you doing? What kind of temp change do you have? Did it goes down or up? 

Hunni, how are you feeling? 

Deal, hopefully you'll O soon! Can't wait to have you back in TWW :D. 

AFM, probably not going to test until I receive my FRER in the next 2 - 3 days. Plus, after months of staring at stark white sticks, it's nice to see something different even though the probably of evap is pretty high. So, I want to enjoy this moment a little longer without having to stare at another stark white stick :D.


----------



## KrissyB

Catching up through the weekend - so this is going to be a long post :)

Congrats Iabelle :happydance:

Confuzion - My fingers will stay crossed that it's a sticky bean! And since you're making it official now, I'll official say CONGRATS :happydance::happydance:

Cheeky - Sorry to hear about your husband. Sounds like you still might have a day to let him recover before BDing if OPKs are negative though

Smurf - It could defintiely be IB. Don't give up hope yet!

Lynny - Did you try temping at all this month? And yes I am right in line with you, Smiley, and Deal - CD8.

JM and BBM - Looks like you guys are right in the same window as just about to/just Oed too!

Smiley - Hmm... sorry about the confusing OPK. Maybe it just wasn't full positive, so it just hasn't happened yet? Like maybe you can't necessarily go by it needing to get darker, it's either pos or neg. O'ing at CD 8 would be pretty early I think.

Hunni - Sorry about the bfn. It sucks how confusing our bodies are :hugs:.... I would still check again in a few days, but I am a fully admitted POAS addict lol. I just started temping this month btw. I thought it would be stressful or overwhelming... but it's actually been kind of fun having something to pass the time and distract me. 

AFM - Still just waiting for a positive OPK... starting to get some slightly watery cm so hopefully it's not too far off, although it's still pretty early (CD9) and the line was still very light yesterday. I really haven't noticed the line getting darker day to day much. This is my first time using OPKs, so I'm not if that's just how my body works though :coffee:
Also REALLY hoping I'm not getting sick. I've been thinking it was allergies but I'm starting to worry it's more than that.


----------



## twinkie2

Ok, didn't hardly log in for a half a day and look at how much there is!! Geez, I'm not even going to attempt to respond individually, but Yay for those gearing up to O, keep getting busy!! Sorry and massive hugs to anyone that saw a bfn or AF, AND!!!
ILT-HOLY EXPLICATIVE WOMAN!! You are so pregnant!! You and C are going to be bump buddies :happydance: Still haven't figured out how to load my bfn from my phone. I usually use the computer and I'm a little technologically challenged at times :dohh: 

AFM-8dpo and will test this afternoon, I've only got two IC's left, then its on to the FRER's!!


----------



## KrissyB

Twinkie - your temps are looking great! Looks like you might be next in line to be bump budies with ILT and Confuzion too! FXed for a great :bfp: for you in a couple days!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie!! I am trying not to be too excited yet. I am still thinking evap with that test. However, I did find out that the dollar store test apparently is as sensitive as FRER. I think FRER detected 25 mIU and same thing w/ the dollar store one. I like the price for the dollar store one. Plus, I like it that I don't have to squint really hard like the Wondfos. Btw, do you have dropbox app on your phone? I transferred mine to dropbox then I just used my tablet to post the pic. Can't wait to see your tests!

Krissy, FX you'll O in a couple or few days!


----------



## twinkie2

Ok, I just emailed them to myself (thought of it from you ILT) so I could use the computer:thumbup: Here are YESTERDAY's test, finally! I'll post today's in the POAS thread. Sorry for how blurry the photos are, apparently my phone sucks...or it's the just the user:haha: First pic is at 10 mins, second pic is dried
 



Attached Files:







7po-June.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 15









7dpodry-June.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## kwynia

Awesome Sauce Ladies! Nice BFPs popping up, I am really hoping to join you soon.

:dust: :dust: :dust:​


----------



## twinkie2

ILT-I can completely understand that!! But I think you've got an excellent line on that test and it definitely looks pink to me, I have no problem seeing it and I usually have to squint forever to see anything :) Can't wait to see your FRER (also can't believe you are going to make me wait a couple days!! JK, do what you have to do, I get it, I really do!)


----------



## KrissyB

ILT - I agree with Twinkie. I'm TERRIBLE at seeing lines, and I didn't eve need to see the full sized pic to see your line.


----------



## macydarling

Yay! More bfps! So exciting. My app says 9 more days til I can test!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Awww thank you ladies. Much appreciated. We'll see in a few days. Hopefully it's not evap :). 

Twinkie, have you tried to turn off the flash for the camera? I usually take the picture a little further away so it's clear then crop it. I can't see much but probably because of the lighting :D. Can't wait to see the 8 DPO! Wait, when did you get your BFP last time? Was it at 8 or 9? Btw, it's not like I wanted to wait really. I just bought FRER online since they are wayyyy cheaper than the store last night before I tested again. I am too stingy to go to the store and get an extra box. :D

Macy, are you going to wait that long to test? :D

Anyone else going to test soon?


----------



## Deal9027

ILT - OMG!!!!!!!!! I missed your post with the BFP!!! I just searched it out & am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:hugs: to the ladies who've gotten bfn or af. MegNE I was especially sad to see that AF got you since you said you had a faint bfp previously. Fx Fx Fx this cycle is your bfp cycle!!!!! 

:hi: to all the other lovely ladies here!! I definitley did not get on here enough this wkend to keep up with you all!!! 

Lynny - how did your test go? How are you feeling?

Macy & Kwynia - how many DPO are you now? Any symptoms yet?

Cutie - Are you starting to use OPK tomorrow? 

Twinkie - How's the tww treating you? 

Krissy - this is my 1st month using OPK & because I have a ton of them I'm going to start using them today (I O late so this is early) but we can compare lines & figure this out together!!! 

Confuzion - still thinking of you & hoping for your sticky bfp!!! How are you feeling? Will you go to your Dr today?

Sorry for anyone I missed but this thread has my head spinning a bit...lol!!!


----------



## twinkie2

ILT-Yes I turned off the flash, I think its just because I was in a hurry and I didn't realize how crappy it was until it was on the computer all blown up. No big deal since it's - but I'll do better on the next. Last time, my very obvious bfp wasn't until 14dpo, but I quit testing at 10 thinking I had a crappy batch of tests because I was getting super thin lines, which I think started both of the last two cycles at 8dpo, so I feel like I'm really hanging my hat on today, which sucks, because it is so early still, but it's hard to stay optimisitic and I'd rather be prepared for AF than get my hopes up. I was so utterly crushed last month :(

Deal-good, it's slow, then quick, then slow, wish I could have an answer already, but I know I just need to be patient :haha: yea right!! Excited to test later today, ILT is making me want to get my FRER on! But alas, I use my last two cheapies today and tomorrow then I'll use the FRER at 10dpo. DH has been waiting for me to test, kept telling him, I'm sure it'll be bfn even if I am pregnant, and we probably won't actually know for sure until the end of the week.

I keep telling myself that if AF does show, at least I'll get to go in and do bloods and a u/s to make sure there isn't anything going on in there that shouldn't be. So, at least there's that...but I'd rather have a baby :winkwink:


----------



## macydarling

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Awww thank you ladies. Much appreciated. We'll see in a few days. Hopefully it's not evap :).
> 
> Twinkie, have you tried to turn off the flash for the camera? I usually take the picture a little further away so it's clear then crop it. I can't see much but probably because of the lighting :D. Can't wait to see the 8 DPO! Wait, when did you get your BFP last time? Was it at 8 or 9? Btw, it's not like I wanted to wait really. I just bought FRER online since they are wayyyy cheaper than the store last night before I tested again. I am too stingy to go to the store and get an extra box. :D
> 
> Macy, are you going to wait that long to test? :D
> 
> Anyone else going to test soon?

Haha! Doubt it. Im a poas addict. Im not sure the soonest I can test though. I dont wanna go all crazy and test when I have no chance of it being accurate yet (I do that sometimes).


----------



## kwynia

I am only 4 dpo, I think macy is the same or maybe 3 dpo. I feel like I should be 10 dpo or later, gonna be a long wait. Im gonna try to hold out until AF due 6/10....I have one ic and two frers from last cycle.


----------



## macydarling

Deal9027 said:


> ILT - OMG!!!!!!!!! I missed your post with the BFP!!! I just searched it out & am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :hugs: to the ladies who've gotten bfn or af. MegNE I was especially sad to see that AF got you since you said you had a faint bfp previously. Fx Fx Fx this cycle is your bfp cycle!!!!!
> 
> :hi: to all the other lovely ladies here!! I definitley did not get on here enough this wkend to keep up with you all!!!
> 
> Lynny - how did your test go? How are you feeling?
> 
> Macy & Kwynia - how many DPO are you now? Any symptoms yet?
> 
> Cutie - Are you starting to use OPK tomorrow?
> 
> Twinkie - How's the tww treating you?
> 
> Krissy - this is my 1st month using OPK & because I have a ton of them I'm going to start using them today (I O late so this is early) but we can compare lines & figure this out together!!!
> 
> Confuzion - still thinking of you & hoping for your sticky bfp!!! How are you feeling? Will you go to your Dr today?
> 
> Sorry for anyone I missed but this thread has my head spinning a bit...lol!!!

I think Kwynia and I are both 4 dpo!! Im not having any symptoms yet. Cm has changed from watery and clear to sticky and white. My app says that is normal for this phase. I hope we caught that egg!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Deal!! Not sure if it's a BFP yet. Thank you though!! Trying to keep my expectation low :D. Although, my nauseousness is up a notch, my lower back is aching, and constantly feeling a pinching feeling in my lower ab (sorry for the tmi. Closer to my pubic area or at least it feel like it comes from that area. I have really bad sense of direction. seriously). Something different this cycle, I've lost my appetite. Nothing sounds good..Nothing looks good. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. This thread is hot!! :D


----------



## kwynia

I thought we were the same Macy, when are you testing?


----------



## twinkie2

Ooooh! ILT, you just brought my hopes back up a little, I felt very queasy last night, thought I was just super hungry, but eating didn't really seem to help. I had tons of pinching last cycle too, I really truly think this is it for you!!!!

Macy-lots of test us test WAYYYY before there is any chance of accuracy! :haha: We're poas nuts!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Macy and Kwynia, it's so cute that you guys answered the same thing :D. FX for you both. 

Twinkie, :hugs: I totally understand how you feel. It will happen to us. Soon hopefully :D.


----------



## macydarling

kwynia said:


> I thought we were the same Macy, when are you testing?

I know I should wait until I miss AF but Im sure I will cave and test earlier. Maybe next Monday? That will be like 10dpo right? It's cool that we are on the same schedule!


----------



## smiley4442

ILT- I see pink too so my fingers are crossed for you!!

Fairry, don't worry we are. We did the 3 day in the row bd just in case and were going to start every other day for a while too. I'm going to keep using the opk's too. We are wore out! were both 39 and have been married 16 years lol, so this is quite a bit of bding we are doing. 4/5 days lol :) Hubby says he's wore out. So today were taking a break unless I get a positive OPK.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie, these past two days, I felt like I had been drinking a lot. 2 days worth of hangover feeling starting on friday and felt like a bottomless pit last thursday - friday. The pinching is getting a little more uncomfortable. Woow...been sitting at work for the past two hours and haven't gotten anything done yet. whooppss... :D. I'll check back later with everyone later.

I keep forgetting to say: Confuzion!!! Congrats!! I see you finally listed your name as BFP. Super happy for you!!! Yaayyy.


----------



## n.miller

ILT - congratulations!


Congrats to all the BFPs I may have missed and sorry to those of you who got BFNs or had AF show. I'm pretty sure I'll be right there with you. Queasiness is gone. I mean I've been more tired, but other than that I don't feel any different. And as I hadn't started the metformin, I have no confidence that my eggs were developed enough to be fertilized.

Got some news yesterday and I have mixed feelings about it and DH doesn't understand. We found out that his cousin who married a year and 1 week after us is trying as well. They are having difficulty too. So I'm sad for them and praying hard but at the same time, the selfish part of me wants the BFP first as there are no great grandchildren on that side yet and when DH and I first married he told me he was a little sad he wasn't the first to have children on the other side of his family. So I stupidly promised we'd be the first on the other side. So now I feel like it's all my fault and I've let him down and his cousin will beat us to it. 

Ok... So maybe I was wrong about no symptoms. I'm crying now and I've been crying at a drop of a hat. Tomorrow is RE appointment and they'll do a beta.


----------



## fairyy

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Meg, sorry for the BFN.
> 
> Jm, the last time my OPK was like that, I got a + within 24 hours.
> 
> Lynny, glad to hear that everything went well. Hopefully, this is our cycle :flower:
> 
> So I did another stick :). I'm not terribly excited about it yet. Not until FRER said so :). 1st pic is the original, 2nd pic is the tweaked version, and last one is after it is completely dried. It does look pink IRL.

I can see the :bfp: on the last one. :)


----------



## jmandrews

Wow this thread moves at a rapid pace! 

ILT- fx for a sticky bean
Mummy- fx you are on your way to a BFP!
Bluebear- your opk's look just like mine up until today. I normally O on day 15 or 16 but kept getting faint lines. Maybe ur O'ing later like me.

AFM: got my +OPK today!!! You ladies were right!!! Let's just hope is a healthy egg that catches a good swimmer. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

N.Miller, massive :hugs:. It's not your fault! I am sure your DH doesn't care if it's him or his cousin's first. We all have our own competitive side and it's okay to feel that way. We all have been there :). Crying helps a lot :). It may take a couple of cycles for the medicine to work but hopefully it'll work next cycle!!

Thank you JM!


----------



## confuzion

ILT - definitely looks like a BFP to me!!

Twinkie - not long now until yours shows up :happydance:

Deal - not today. Possibly tomorrow. Making my husband call my clinic to see when is the soonest they can take me in :haha: (I hate making phone calls!).


----------



## Deal9027

NMiller :hugs: Fx Fx Fx you get great news from your appt tomorrow!!!

I think we all put pressure on ourselves as soon as we know someone else ttc. You can rationalize that it's not a competition but at the same time you want it sooooooooo much that it's hard to accept if/when someone else gets it so much easier or sooner than you do. So have a good cry over it & get that out of your system. I'd do the same if I were you :hugs:


----------



## kwynia

I'm sorry n.miller. Sometimes TTC can get really complicated. We are in an awkward family situation. My husband's brother and his wife have two children. Apparently he does not want more kids and she recently she threatened to divorce him over it. We haven't told anyone we are trying for our third and I'm actually quite nervous about getting a BFP only because I know this will further strain their relationship.


----------



## Deal9027

ILT - if there is any "symptom" that I can recall from my previous pregnancies it was my loss of appitite & fatique. So I would take that as a very strong sign coupled with your test that you did it girl!!! I truly believe you got your bfp!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynny77

ILT OMG I think it's your month!!!! I'm so excited for you! Ok I'll calm down and be cool until you whip out that frer and get confirmation. But OMG your symptoms are incredible!!!! Ok back to being cool!

Twinkie- can't wait to see your test as well! It's still early and you're a late line appearer lol.

Krissy- no temping for me this month since the fertility clinic monitoring my cycles so they'll tell me exactly when I ovulate. I like taking the guesswork out of it! Are you trying temping? 

Deal- opk's are fun gives you something to pee on that you'll actually see a positive lol. My follies are still small so it'll be another week I think before I O. Longer cycles suck!

Confuzion- praying with everything in me this is your sticky bean. I like how every day it's getting a little better and better though! Good signs this little guy is holding tight!

I'm sorry n.miller- this ttc business is a heartbreaker. You'll get there and when you do your little one will have been worth the wait.

Smiley- how's the opk's doing today? Any darker?

Hello to all the ladies I missed!


----------



## confuzion

Thank lynny - have you guys started BDing yet?


----------



## Lynny77

yes Confuzion we did! Last night we had a fun one! I like when there's no pressure to stand on my head after;)


----------



## confuzion

LOL yes those first few BDs are the best and most enjoyable. I can't believe you are attempting twice a day around ovulation! My vagina hurts just thinking about it :haha:.


----------



## Lynny77

LOL! You just made me snort! I talk all big now but when push comes to shove and that alarm goes off at 6am I'll probably roll over and tell him I'm sure an evening session will suffice!


----------



## confuzion

Haha setting an alarm! My husband would soo not cooperate. He's a pretty heavy sleeper. 

I am curious if you get it done though. I will be in awe!


----------



## n.miller

Thanks everyone. It feels better to just rant about it for a moment. Just needed to express how I felt without being judged. DH doesn't quite get that. There's no way he can. 

But... DH officially booked our trip to Disney last night and extended our stay by 1 extra day. And if it is a bfn this cycle we'll be going after AF stops but before O. I can relax and enjoy and not have to worry if we're too tired from the park to bd or POAS in one of the bathrooms in the park. Yay for stress free weekend getaway.


----------



## Lynny77

Tui and Sunshine last month really inspired me with their twice a day success! It's the one thing we haven't tried yet:)


----------



## jmandrews

After BDing I am always terrified to sneeze or cough! :haha:
Don't want to lose any of the precious gold!


----------



## macydarling

Kwynia- I looked back at an old thread from when I got bfp and I mentioned that at 4dpo I started having the creamy white cm. Fx!


----------



## macydarling

jmandrews said:


> After BDing I am always terrified to sneeze or cough! :haha:
> Don't want to lose any of the precious gold!

Hahaha I am the same! What about when you have to pee?! That is the worst!


----------



## cutieq

Lynny77 said:


> Tui and Sunshine last month really inspired me with their twice a day success! It's the one thing we haven't tried yet:)

My hubby and I went 2+ times a day last cycle on the daily (I use Preseed) and we had success and we kept it fun!


----------



## confuzion

:rofl: JM! Yes, my husband almost always makes me laugh after which makes it come out! So annoying! Lol.


----------



## cutieq

macydarling said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> After BDing I am always terrified to sneeze or cough! :haha:
> Don't want to lose any of the precious gold!
> 
> Hahaha I am the same! What about when you have to pee?! That is the worst!Click to expand...

SAME. I normally lay really still and try to mentally suck those babies up :haha: If hubby wasn't in the room, I would probably stand on my head... can't lie! I wish our bodies had a little indicator light that they made it.


----------



## KrissyB

N. Miller - You're temps are still looking good, so don't give up hope yet! FXed for you and lots of :dust: With my DD I was more than 6 weeks before I got any symptoms really. 

JM - Grats on O!! Hope you catch the eggy!

AFM - looks like another day of light OPK lines for me... Come on and darken up already! And yeah, Lynny - this is my first time temping. So far so good although I can't wait to see it get to the exciting part!


----------



## frenchie35

LOL @ cutieq and confuzion!

@bluebearmummy : Maybe you should test later in the afternoon? I think I missed my strong positive OPK because I was testing once a day around noon. I got three days in a row of medium lines that weren't quite as dark as the control. I ended up getting mittelschmerz (O pain) and a temp spike the next day, so I know I missed the LH peak in the middle of those three days.


----------



## KrissyB

confuzion said:


> :rofl: JM! Yes, my husband almost always makes me laugh after which makes it come out! So annoying! Lol.

LOL! My DH does this as well :haha: .... He's so not funny being funny!


----------



## jmandrews

Haha so funny!!! My DH does that too!


----------



## KrissyB

When do the cramps and O pain start in relationship to the actual O day? Can they start a few days before? Or is it usually something that goes hand in hand?

I have been feeling a little crampy today.... but TBH we ate poorly last night so I'm not sure if it's all in my head, O-related, or just digestive LOL


----------



## macydarling

KrissyB said:


> When do the cramps and O pain start in relationship to the actual O day? Can they start a few days before? Or is it usually something that goes hand in hand?
> 
> I have been feeling a little crampy today.... but TBH we ate poorly last night so I'm not sure if it's all in my head, O-related, or just digestive LOL

I dont get O cramps every month but when I do it is on O day.


----------



## praying4my1st

macydarling said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> After BDing I am always terrified to sneeze or cough! :haha:
> Don't want to lose any of the precious gold!
> 
> Hahaha I am the same! What about when you have to pee?! That is the worst!Click to expand...

Wow I missed so much and I'm new so it's even harder to catch up! 
Yayyy to the bfps!!! 
I also am the same JR and Macy lol I thought i was just too worried but I'm happy I'm not alone lol


----------



## praying4my1st

macydarling said:


> KrissyB said:
> 
> 
> When do the cramps and O pain start in relationship to the actual O day? Can they start a few days before? Or is it usually something that goes hand in hand?
> 
> I have been feeling a little crampy today.... but TBH we ate poorly last night so I'm not sure if it's all in my head, O-related, or just digestive LOL
> 
> I dont get O cramps every month but when I do it is on O day.Click to expand...

I only O when on clomid but the last too months, I actually felt cramps that were worst than pms cramps are for me! Is that normal?


----------



## FutureFrogMom

Hey beautiful ones!

This is my first month officially TTC and I am both excited as heck and nervous! I can't wait to hear all your stories, and I'm sending lots of baby-dust to all you lovely ladies!

:flower:


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome FFM! Lots of luck and :dust: to you as well!


----------



## confuzion

Welcome frogmom!! Hope you're one of the lucky ones to get it on the first try!


----------



## n.miller

Welcome frogmom! Good luck to you.


----------



## kwynia

I don't have time to "hold the gold" lol. We usually have to BD after our 2 yo is in bed, and we let our 3 yo watch cartoons while we go "put away laundry" in our bedroom :blush:


----------



## fairyy

jmandrews said:


> After BDing I am always terrified to sneeze or cough! :haha:
> Don't want to lose any of the precious gold!

I think the same way at times. :haha:


----------



## macydarling

Welcome FrogMom!!!!
And lol Kwynia at the putting away laundry!


----------



## hunni12

Ilt i hope this is it for you!


----------



## bluefish1980

I don't think I can go to work anymore. It's taking me too long to catch up on this thread after being away from the computer all day LOL

kwynia - I nearly wet myself reading that! Hilarious. I'm almost thankful we're TTC our first. The worst we have to put up with is the dogs trying to come into the bedroom. Mid BD we're both yelling 'get out!'

ILT - I have fingers and toes crossed for you - yet I am secretly, deeply jealous that you managed to get a line at 7dpo! Amazing work!

AFM - Still getting cramps on and off and I feel absolutely shattered. Last 2 afternoons I've had an hours kip. I really needed one today, but I had to try very hard not to (as back to work today) - I could feel my eyes drooping big time!
I can't believe I'm only 6 dpo today.


----------



## macydarling

hunni12 said:


> Ilt i hope this is it for you!

HUNNI! Did you ever retest???


----------



## smiley4442

Welcome Frog Mom!!

Lynny, Not sure how far you read. Yesterday on CD9 my OPK had no line what so ever, so I wasn't sure if I missed my surge and had it early but we been bding just in case lol. Took my cd10 this morning and I have a light line again. So we will see if it gets darker tomorrow. How's yours doing??

Krissy, checking on your opk???????


----------



## smiley4442

Bluebearmummy said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> No I thought it was darker at the beginning (last thurs) but only cd6 but not darker or same as. Control line! I'm cd 12 so will see what tomorrow brings x x
> 
> BBM-my cd7 was dark but not positive, then my cd8 was light again and cd9 it was not there at all, now cd10 I have a light line again, so I will see if it gets any darker tomorrow!Click to expand...


----------



## hunni12

No i haven't retested because here is the first test dried and i figured if there was a line i it would be showing now dried and i don't want to waste a test
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140602_135048.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## macydarling

I still feel like I see something but maybe that is the indent. I feel like frer isnt as good as it used to be.
Do you think you just had an off cycle?


----------



## hunni12

I think so but i do know where you are coming from when you say you see something as well.

Yeah first response has changed


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I still see it too lol


----------



## hunni12

Heyyy mummysmurf lol how are you?


Yall i think my body is on strike lol i regret not temping before im having some slight vag cramps but its not af and too early to be O


----------



## KrissyB

Code:

Smiley - my OPKs haven't really gotten much darker since the first pic I posted. Maybe SLIGHTLY but I think that's just some variations in the cheapies. I'm testing twice a day since I really have no idea how my body works lol.... but I still think it's a little early, so I won't be shocked if it takes me another day or two. Interesting that yours disappeared and came back.... maybe it's going to build up to a good positive now!

Today was extra annoying because our toddler was up all night (teething on molar maybe?) and I had to wake up early for conference.... so my sleep was shot, which means the temp for today is pretty unreliable. I think it's just chance that it's so close to the others.
And I'm not sure I'm not getting sick - I thought it was allergies, but the cough is getting pretty rough. :wacko:


----------



## macydarling

Hunni your ticker says you're Oing today. Is it wrong?? Could be O pains you're feeling. I still think you should poas though. If you only knew how many I have wasted...I usually test from 10dpo up until AF shows lol.


----------



## hunni12

Lol tests are expensive but see that ticker is wrong. My cycle is usually30 days but the month before last i ended up with a 35 day cycle so it's been thrown off since then


----------



## hunni12

Hmmmmm i think i should slip off to walmartand grab some opks just in case


----------



## sweetmere

10dpo bfn. AF will be here tomorrow or wednesday depending on lp length this month. Hoping for a July bfp which is what I got with dd maybe it'll be my lucky month again!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

hunni12 said:


> Heyyy mummysmurf lol how are you?
> 
> 
> Yall i think my body is on strike lol i regret not temping before im having some slight vag cramps but its not af and too early to be O

Still non the wiser what's going on with me this bleed keeps goin between light n heavy and changing colour I'm so certain it's not af. I actually just went to Tesco to buy a frer for mornin haha took my daughter even though it was her bedtime naughty me hehe. I just been naughty looked at a frer from few days ago that I was sure was faulty yet I defo see a faint pink line on it. Actually before 1of my bbs was gettin a pain in it and I never had pms still be there once the witch arrived. I just want answers it's drivin me mad now.


----------



## smiley4442

Hunni, I still see it too, and I'm a baaaaad line spotter. I was on the POAS Party thread looking at all the pregnancy tests (sick I know but I can dream) and I kept seeing congrats 2 lines and so forth and I kept blowing pictures up, squinting and still not seeing anything lol :shrug:


----------



## hunni12

@Smurf: sounds very promisingand hope its ib and not the witch

@ smiley: i have to admit its something about the test that makes you look at it tho. I love lookibg at other people pregnancy test its like a weird addiction lol


----------



## kits

Hiya confuzion, can you add me to test on June 9th please?

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## confuzion

Hi kits :hi:. Sorry about your loss last cycle. FX for June 9th!


----------



## Lynny77

I am dying at the liquid gold comment. So funny!


----------



## smiley4442

So can someone please explain to me how temping works? When do you start temping and charting?


----------



## Tryin4num3

Hey everyone hope there is room for a newbie.. We are currently have been trying for 2 years now.. Hoping sometime soon is our time!! I am due to get AF on June 15TH I will probably not text until the 15th because I am tired of spending so much money on tests and getting disappointments =) I would love to be added to the testing list... :flower:


----------



## macydarling

Welcome tryin4num3!!!


----------



## smiley4442

welcome tryin4num3!!!


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Tryin!

Smiley - So I just started temping, but here's what I've got so far. Every morning at the same time, before you even get out of bed you take your temp. "Ideally" it should stay around the same (low) temp before you ovulate, dip on the day you ovulate, and then jump up to a new (high) temp and stay there. If you're on your way to a bfp, your temp will stay high. If AF is on the way, the temp will dip. So all in all it lets you figure out what time of the month you O and when/if it's a good time to take an hpt :)


----------



## confuzion

Tryin4num3 said:


> Hey everyone hope there is room for a newbie.. We are currently have been trying for 2 years now.. Hoping sometime soon is our time!! I am due to get AF on June 15TH I will probably not text until the 15th because I am tired of spending so much money on tests and getting disappointments =) I would love to be added to the testing list... :flower:

Welcome! Hope AF is a no-show on the 15th! :D


----------



## kwynia

Can I take a moment for a DH vent? After dinner he washes the dishes, but only the dishes that are directly in front of him. So he doesn't check the table or the stove and just leaves everything else. I can't really complain because he is doing dishes, but it drives me crazy when I have to go back and wash everything that was still on the table or the stove. Okay vent done :)


----------



## confuzion

My husband and I also had a huge fight about the dishes today, and since we're venting lol. My whacked out hormones are mostly to blame. I definitely over-reacted and just started screaming at the guy. But he was being very annoying. I wanted to make chicken salad for dinner and asked him to make the dressing while I took care of the salad. I said, "can I count on you to make it?" and he answered "I doubt it" :growlmad:. And I got upset and said I'm so friggin tired and I just can't do everything on my own. 

In the meantime I was doing the dishes. He starts going on and on about how he always does the dishes and nobody asked me to do them. My family came over yesterday (16 people that were fed!) and even though most of the dishes got done yesterday, the sticky pans were left and they were giving me trouble. He comes over and starts criticizing the way I'm doing it. Like you can't let the grease go down the drain you're going to clog the drain, why haven't you rinsed these yet? blah blah blah. He was purposely trying to annoy me because I said that I couldn't do everything and he was offended that I would say that because he always helps out.

Anyway, I went off in a huff upstairs so mad haha. We got over it. Our fights never last. This is the first time I've yelled at him in like a year though :shock:.


----------



## kwynia

I might feel better if i tell him off, but he would probably stop doing them all together. Sometimes, if I'm feeling snarky, i wait till he's almost done and start bringing over pots and pans and stack them on the counter next to him. :)


----------



## confuzion

LOL I would totally do that. But superman definitely does a better job than me when he cleans the kitchen so I definitely can't complain about that.


----------



## twinkie2

I wish my hubby would do dishes!! Although, I've been complaining about being super tired, and I have so much work to do, so he actually emptied and re-loaded the dishwasher for me (to him that's "washing") but there are still a ton of pans to actually get scrubbed. Irritated that he thinks he should be praised when it isn't all done, to me cleaning the kitchen means you do ALL OF IT! But, I guess it saves me 10 minutes so I'll take whatever I can get and not complain to him out of fear he'll never do it again. C-me and DH are the same, our fights are rare and short, but once in a while it sure seems like he knows exactly what to do to irritate me to the point of explosion!


----------



## confuzion

lol sounds like a few of us are having dish-washing issues. My dad and brothers never help my mom or sisters-in-law. They feel like because they're the breadwinners that makes them exempt. That would drive me crazy. But maybe I'm spoiled.


----------



## n.miller

Welcome to all the newbies!

Speaking of dishes - kitchen work is tge one thing DH does do. He does daily dishes and once a week does a complete clean up. Every 2 weeks, he does the floors. Now I just have to work on getting him to clean the cat box - my evil secret reason for wanting to be preg. :rofl:

We spent the entire day doing yard work. Normally we'll have a disagreement or two when it comes to that, but nada today. Tomorrow is RE appointment... I think. They never called to confirm so I'm gonna call first thing in the morning. Possibly a beta test.


----------



## Cheekygringo

These opks are taking a while to darken, hopefully tomorrow or the next. Then O will be done and can start tww. Lol, I will just tell hubby we need to dtd multiple times.


----------



## darkriver

My husband is useless. I have been working hard to keep on top of the housework and he promised to wash up. Come in and pots hadnt been done. grrr


----------



## bluefish1980

kwynia said:


> Can I take a moment for a DH vent? After dinner he washes the dishes, but only the dishes that are directly in front of him. So he doesn't check the table or the stove and just leaves everything else. I can't really complain because he is doing dishes, but it drives me crazy when I have to go back and wash everything that was still on the table or the stove. Okay vent done :)

My DH does the same thing. I think it's just a male thing! He also never thinks to wipe the surfaces clean. It drives me crazy. It's good when he washes up, but I ALWAYS have to go back and finish off. Surely if you're gonna do a job, do it right.

Ok, vent over!


----------



## Cheekygringo

Strange double post... Sometimes my phone does weird things.


----------



## Venus13

mummy_smurf2b said:


> i vote frer but then i always do hehe :p

Definitely FRER, I used all three types and FRER showed up first!


----------



## macydarling

Lol! My DH is the same with dishes. All he has to do is put them in the dishwasher but ot doesnt always happen :)
The couple I work for were having an argument about dishes yesterday too! She couldnt find her watch and she was saying she set it right by the sink. And her DH was like, "Does your jewelry belong by the sink?" To which she responded that she was doing dishes while he had drinks at the neighbors...he didnt have much to say after that lol. 5 dpo here. I will check back in with symptoms if I get any!


----------



## KatO79

Bluebearmummy said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluebearmummy said:
> 
> 
> Ladies can you take a look at my OPK please an let me know what you think I've been getting the faint line since last Thursday :/ so really don't know what to think now x x x TIA x x x
> 
> Yeah it looks negative to me. Has it gradually been getting _any_ darker, at all? When I first used OPK's they would start out really faint at around cd6 and gradually get darker until around cd13 or 14 when it was first positive (test line as dark as control). You could also try a different brand. I used Wondfo and was very happy with them:happydance:
> 
> I'm one of those women who's positive OPK's test line is never really darker than the control, it's been either the same as the control or maybe only very slightly darker. I've never heard of the OPK being positive even if it's fainter than the control line so can't comment on that :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> Ilovetomatoes said:
> 
> 
> N . Miller, hopefully your temp will go up tomorrow.
> 
> Macy, happy anniversary! Lots of BDs for the next few days. :)
> 
> Kat, I'm sure you can make an appointment after the supposed AF date. It takes a while, at least for me, to see the RE. It's been 2 months since we got referred and I'm still waiting for my first appointment.
> 
> Hunni, I hope to see 2 lines for you. :). FX!
> 
> Babyjan, online is definitely cheaper and if you still have time..why not .
> 
> 
> Smiley, tww! YayyClick to expand...
> 
> OK I hadn't thought of the fact it might take a while to get an appointment:wacko: I'm not sure how quick things go here in Denmark, maybe DH should ask his friend (who had a baby with IVF) how quickly him and his wife got referred and had their first appointment. If it takes *that* long, then maybe we should just go ahead and tell our GP to refer us now.
> 
> Congrats to slowloris and confuzion on your bfp's:happydance:
> 
> And here's some baby dust to everyone else who's still in the running for a bfp :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> No I thought it was darker at the beginning (last thurs) but only cd6 but not darker or same as. Control line! I'm cd 12 so will see what tomorrow brings x xClick to expand...

Hmmm I'm no expert but maybe your body keeps gearing up to O but then doesn't and keeps trying:shrug: You could also try testing 2x a day instead but if you know when you normally O, then I'd only do that a few days before that. Maybe try another brand as well.

Hope you soon get a positive OPK:thumbup:

Maybe you could also monitor CM at the same time and see if your fertile that way. When I used OPKs, I'd also monitor my CM.




cutieq said:


> macydarling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> After BDing I am always terrified to sneeze or cough! :haha:
> Don't want to lose any of the precious gold!
> 
> Hahaha I am the same! What about when you have to pee?! That is the worst!Click to expand...
> 
> SAME. I normally lay really still and try to mentally suck those babies up :haha: If hubby wasn't in the room, I would probably stand on my head... can't lie! I wish our bodies had a little indicator light that they made it.Click to expand...

I'm also like this:haha: I've found the best thing is just to lie pretty flat on the bed with my legs bent at the knees, feet flat on bed. Then I read a book to help me relax while I wait:haha: Some say the whole putting your butt way up with legs in the air can result in the "deposit" pooling at the top way above your cervix opening and making it harder for the :spermy: to get in. Lying flat the "deposit" should be pooling at the cervix opening which is where you want it to be:thumbup:

You could also try using softcups, that's what I did this cycle. But being a chicken, I first put it in after about ½ hour to make sure that if I _did_ mess up, then most of the good :spermy: got up there:haha:


----------



## jmandrews

Temp up .3 today!!! Eek! Yay hope that means I O'd yesterday! If we don't catch this eggy I'll be shocked! Especially with all the BDing we've done this cycle. :)


----------



## smiley4442

Ok ladies CD10 for me. This is the darkest it's been!! I can't believe my opk had nothing 2 days ago. Anyway. This was taken at 8:30 am because I have running to do today around the normal time and this was just a 2 hour hold when I usually do a 3. So my pee was a lot lighter then normal. I think I'm gonna retest this afternoon since its so close to being a positive. What do you guys think?? Sorry a little excited!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## inatina55

Temperature yesterday was 98.3...today it was 98.8. I'm praying this is a good sign. Yes? No?


----------



## smiley4442

Yay jmandrews!! Looks like we will be close on testing day.


----------



## twinkie2

Yay for temp rise!! Hoping you caught that egg JM!! My goodness you've been a busy girl!


----------



## Deal9027

Love all the DH talk!!! My DH does ALL the yardwork and I do most of the housework. It's a pretty even situation so I'm happy with that. The one area we both have to work together to keep up with is LAUNDRY (and not the way Kynia does it...lol!!!). Our house produces at least one load of laundry a day!!! It's way too easy to get behind in it. And when DH decides to do a load of it he always does all his clothes!!!! That drives me crazy!!! At least throw in a little bit of everyones :dohh:

How is everyone doing today? I'm in a fiesty, fabulous mood (this is for sure, the funnest part of my cycle)!!


----------



## KrissyB

uuuuuuuuuuuuugggh. I was so excited for this month, now I feel miserable. Thinking it's less and less likely I have allergies... and worse than that, more and more likely I might get a fever and mess up my temps! Grrr. If nothing else this cough has me up all night and is destroying my sleep.

Smiley - the OPK is looking great! I would definitely start temping 2x a day now! 

JM - Congrats on the temp rise! Good luck!


----------



## MellyH

JM, inatina, great temperature rises!

1DPO today here. Welcome to the TWW I guess! We had sex CD11, 12, 13 and 14 so I think we gave it as much as we could. :lol:


----------



## KrissyB

Melly - Didn't you mention previously that you have also have short cycles? You still O on CD14?


----------



## n.miller

KrissyB said:


> uuuuuuuuuuuuugggh. I was so excited for this month, now I feel miserable. Thinking it's less and less likely I have allergies... and worse than that, more and more likely I might get a fever and mess up my temps! Grrr. If nothing else this cough has me up all night and is destroying my sleep.

That's what happened to me on my last cycle. 


Ok. RE appointment at 11:30. I'm terrified. Hoping nothing horrible in the blood work. DH and I have agreed to have him tested if I am a carrier for the genetic disorders. RE may do a beta and I'm nervous about the results, although my gut is telling me its gonna be a :bfn:


----------



## cutieq

lots to keep up on!!!

loving the OPK lines. it's BD time ladies!!!! I started the BD marathon yesterday, even though I shouldn't O for another 6-8 days. I will start OPK testing tomorrow.

Deal, I'm feeling freaking and feisty myself!


----------



## Deal9027

Melly - Fx Fx Fx you get your BFP!! 

N.Miller - Fx Fx Fx that your appointment goes well!!! I hope you get a surprise BFP!!!!!!!


----------



## twinkie2

Welcome to the tww melly!!! Hope this is your last one for a while!

Cutie and Deal-use that fiestiness and get loads of bd in while it's fun! 

AFM, bfn's today posted in the test thread. Not a fan of my temp pattern even though it means next to nothing, but hate that it seems to be stepping down slowing, making me think AF will yet again be on schedule this Sunday, hoping I'm wrong and she stays away. Should know within a few more days I guess. Ugh, I hate waiting!


----------



## akilgore2012

Good luck at your appt today n.miller! I'm keeping my FX that you get a surprise BFP!


----------



## Lynny77

Melly I can't believe you're already in the 2ww! Funny how last cycle we were cycle buddies now this cycle I'll be a full week behind you! Boo long cycles!

Krissy hope you feel better soon.

Smiley that looks positive to me!

n.miller good luck with your appointment today! I have to go see my family doctor on thursday because something came up in the bloodwork. Booo!

Went in for another follicle scan today. She wants me back on Thursday then everyday after that until I ovulate. And I'm supposed to work this weekend so I'm not sure what I'm going to do. Why does it all have to happen at once? I couldnt ovulate now that I'm off? lol.


----------



## Tryin4num3

darkriver said:


> My husband is useless. I have been working hard to keep on top of the housework and he promised to wash up. Come in and pots hadnt been done. grrr

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome!!:hugs:

As far as dishes go my husband is useless also... LOL im lucky if he even puts his dishes in the sink which is never!! LOL hes so spoiled and I can only blame myself SIGH... haha


----------



## KrissyB

N. Miller and Twinkie - Hang in there! Both of your temps are still looking pretty good, and I'm keeping my FXed that you both get some :bfp:s soon!!

AFM - Does anyone know if taking Dayquil can pose any harm while TTC or throw of temps or anything? I'm thinking I'm going to swim in the stuff today, and try to sleep this off before it turns into something more insidious. :sleep:


----------



## macydarling

At least 5 days left until I can test :| 
Ugh. I am going crazy already. Ugh. I wish I could stop obsessing but I cant get babies off my brain.


----------



## Tryin4num3

MellyH said:


> JM, inatina, great temperature rises!
> 
> 1DPO today here. Welcome to the TWW I guess! We had sex CD11, 12, 13 and 14 so I think we gave it as much as we could. :lol:

I think im also 1DPO because I had ewcm YUCK :haha: on the 29th and 2nd.. hopefully I o'd I don't temp or anything... we regularly :sex: so I don't think that is our problem maybe we have other issues we don't know about.. :cry:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

woow...too many pages to catch up with this morning. 

Melly and JM, welcome to TWW!

N. Miller, good luck w/ the appointment. Hopefully everything will go well. Let us know how it goes :). 

Smiley, usually mine test line will turn darker than control line within 24 hours, when I get something like yours :). So FX!!! TWW is just around the corner :). 

Inatina, it sounds good. What DPO are you? 

Krissy, nasal rinse 30 minutes before bed time helps w/ allergies and coughing. FX! Let's not mess up your temp :). 

Cutie, have fun w/ the BD marathon. Hope you'll O soon! :D

Lynny, hopefully nothing serious is going on with the bloodwork :). So is the RE monitoring your ovulation? Or, what's the purpose of going to the office everyday? 

Twinkie, sorry about the BFN. But, we are only 9 DPO. Still have some time, right? I agree with you. I hate waiting. I keep seeing ghost line on mine. I don't know if that's any better than stark white sticks. I can't wait for sunday! 

I don't know if any of your SO does this but mine always try to point out things that he did around the house. Like..Look honey! I cleaned the garage!! (mm...yeah..so? most of the stuff in the garage is yours anyway) or Look honey!!! I clean the office! (again...most of the papers are yours!) I kept trying not to say...Good boy! Do you want a treat now? lol. Most recent one (this weekend) was honey I have to dust your car. mmmm...okaaayy...why? I am hungry let's go get something to eat. But I have to dust your car! The neighbor was dusting his wife's car so I have to do it too! Ohhh and I have to get you a white apron. mmmm...wwhy? Do I look like an apron wearer? Well, the neighbor's wife wear one....and...it might help with BD! :dohh:

On TWW side, I had really bad stabbing pain on my lower ab last night. Maybe about 3 - 4 times, I can't remember. All I remember that they were pretty painful that they woke me up. I remember one time I even yell out loud while half asleep. Not sure what's that all about. But now I am grumpy, tired, and sleep. I hope everyone else is in better mood than I am :D.


----------



## MellyH

ILT, mine likes to say things like 'Do we need to do the laundry?' when I haven't instigated laundry in a week or two. Come on. Obviously, there's a pile of dirty laundry. Just use your initiative and do it. :lol: I don't ask YOU if we should do laundry.


----------



## praying4my1st

I'm on cd2 now...af showed up yesterday...ughhh....i think I'm quitting and not trying this month since hubby will be leaving this month to go out of country until 2015...maybe next year something will happen but I'm thinking of just quitting for good...
I know my time on here has been short but I thank you all for all your support and love that you gracefully show each other and praying for many bfps for everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## n.miller

I beat DH out of bed and downstairs this morning so that I could let the dogs out to potty. DH got stuck cleaning the cat box. :happydance:

FX for all of you that are POAS whether it's for the BFP or O. We're leaving for the RE in a bit. I'll post when I get home and DH goes to work.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Melly!! That's too funny!!! Boys, right? 

Praying, sorry to hear that AF got you. I hope you are not giving up still. Maybe take some time off and see how you feel in 2015? :)

Good luck N. Miller!!


----------



## twinkie2

Thanks Krissy, not sure on the dayquil, but try the rinse like ILT suggested, I've heard it really helps those that use it!

Good luck today n.miller!

Lynny-hope everything is okay with the bloods and it's nothing big!

praying4my1st-sorry you are leaving us, I hope that if you do decide to ttc again that you will have wonderful, sticky luck and get your bfp right away. We'll be here!


----------



## fairyy

Smiley: It looks almost positive to me. I would test retest early evening or late afternoon with a good hold. :thumbup:

Twinkie: Chart looks great. :)

Melly: You gave it all. You have covered all your fertile days. :thumbup:

n.miller: Fingers tightly crossed for you. :)

cutie: You go girl. Enjoy the :sex:

macy: Oooo 5days left until testing. :happydance: For me 9days left. I can obsess over you till then. :winkwink:

Tryin4num3: Don't worry hun if you are having regular sex, the you are covered. Good luck.

Ilovetomatoes: OMG look at tour chart. I am excited for you to test.

praying4my1st: Sorry for the AF hun. But hold on to that hope. It will surely happen. :hugs:


----------



## MellyH

n.miller, I hope the appointment goes well!


----------



## smiley4442

nmiller-good luck today and hoping your appointment goes well.

Thanks Krissy and ILT I hope this means my O is on the way. TMI: I've had watery cm since cd7 but found it when checking my cervix, today I just am wet everywhere with it.


lynny, in person the test is lighter than the control, not a huge deal lighter but light enough that I can tell.


fairry, I plan on testing around 2 ish today. If its closer I might have to do another one tonight too. :)


----------



## macydarling

fairyy said:


> Smiley: It looks almost positive to me. I would test retest early evening or late afternoon with a good hold. :thumbup:
> 
> Twinkie: Chart looks great. :)
> 
> Melly: You gave it all. You have covered all your fertile days. :thumbup:
> 
> n.miller: Fingers tightly crossed for you. :)
> 
> cutie: You go girl. Enjoy the :sex:
> 
> macy: Oooo 5days left until testing. :happydance: For me 9days left. I can obsess over you till then. :winkwink:
> 
> Tryin4num3: Don't worry hun if you are having regular sex, the you are covered. Good luck.
> 
> Ilovetomatoes: OMG look at tour chart. I am excited for you to test.
> 
> praying4my1st: Sorry for the AF hun. But hold on to that hope. It will surely happen. :hugs:

Lol! I should probably wait longer but oh well 10dpo is good enough for me!


----------



## fairyy

Smiley:I would say test around 4.30 or so and you don't have to test after that.


----------



## akilgore2012

Apparently I'm ovulating today actually. My body is so messed up right now. The last time we BD was Sunday night and now I'm back at work. I work 12 hour shifts for the next 2 days and am usually beat by the time I get home. Hopefully I have the energy to BD today and tomorrow!!
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## smiley4442

fairry i will try that!

a kilgore, I'm close too, good luck bding!! we will be testing buddies :)


----------



## akilgore2012

Have fun smiley! ;)


----------



## twinkie2

akilgore, that looks positive to me!! hope you have some energy for bd today or tomorrow at least!


----------



## Cheekygringo

Lol, wow this thread literally explodes every time I go to work! Catching up on everything while waiting for opk...


----------



## hunni12

My goodness this thread moves quickly lol I have to go back pages to catch up, but I am sneaking on at work haha.

How is everyone?


----------



## akilgore2012

Me too twinkie!! Thanks!

We have a bunch of O'ers coming up! This post is going to explode again in 2 weeks! Hah!


----------



## inatina55

Ilovetomatoes said:


> woow...too many pages to catch up with this morning.
> 
> Melly and JM, welcome to TWW!
> 
> N. Miller, good luck w/ the appointment. Hopefully everything will go well. Let us know how it goes :).
> 
> Smiley, usually mine test line will turn darker than control line within 24 hours, when I get something like yours :). So FX!!! TWW is just around the corner :).
> 
> Inatina, it sounds good. What DPO are you?
> 
> Krissy, nasal rinse 30 minutes before bed time helps w/ allergies and coughing. FX! Let's not mess up your temp :).
> 
> Cutie, have fun w/ the BD marathon. Hope you'll O soon! :D
> 
> Lynny, hopefully nothing serious is going on with the bloodwork :). So is the RE monitoring your ovulation? Or, what's the purpose of going to the office everyday?
> 
> Twinkie, sorry about the BFN. But, we are only 9 DPO. Still have some time, right? I agree with you. I hate waiting. I keep seeing ghost line on mine. I don't know if that's any better than stark white sticks. I can't wait for sunday!
> 
> I don't know if any of your SO does this but mine always try to point out things that he did around the house. Like..Look honey! I cleaned the garage!! (mm...yeah..so? most of the stuff in the garage is yours anyway) or Look honey!!! I clean the office! (again...most of the papers are yours!) I kept trying not to say...Good boy! Do you want a treat now? lol. Most recent one (this weekend) was honey I have to dust your car. mmmm...okaaayy...why? I am hungry let's go get something to eat. But I have to dust your car! The neighbor was dusting his wife's car so I have to do it too! Ohhh and I have to get you a white apron. mmmm...wwhy? Do I look like an apron wearer? Well, the neighbor's wife wear one....and...it might help with BD! :dohh:
> 
> On TWW side, I had really bad stabbing pain on my lower ab last night. Maybe about 3 - 4 times, I can't remember. All I remember that they were pretty painful that they woke me up. I remember one time I even yell out loud while half asleep. Not sure what's that all about. But now I am grumpy, tired, and sleep. I hope everyone else is in better mood than I am :D.

I'm 4dpo with cramps, temperature rise and very very tired right now. Got my fingers crossed


----------



## Lynny77

ILT I guess they want to confirm ovulation is actually happening and this weekend is consistent with when I normally ovulate. I'm anxious about the blood work and the SA. Especially the SA. I almost feel like if his swimmers aren't up to par then what's the point? I hate all this testing and waiting! Hopefully those cramps are a little bean getting sticky!

akilgore hopefully you get in a little lovin! O always happens at inconvenient times lol.

Smiley hopefully your next opk will be a blazing positive!

prayformyfirst- sorry for AF. Hopefully it'll happen for you at some point!

inatina55 hopefully those are good cramps!

Twinkie- still early in the game:)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lynny, I am sure there is something that they can do if the problem is male infertility. It could be that the both of you are fine and timing was just off. When will you get the results?


----------



## hunni12

good luck lynny


----------



## n.miller

Thanks for all the well wishes and FX everyone. We got some good news and some bad news today. The RE decided it was still too early to do the beta. I'm to call if AF does not show by Monday.

All the genetic tests showed reduced risk, so that's great. All my regular hormones showed definitive middle of the road PCOS. I mentioned the queasiness which RE believes it is due to the metformin. He asked if it was tolerable and it is, so we're continuing with that with the hope that I will be able to stomach 3per day.

Additionally if/once AF shows herself I will be starting dexamethasone and femara instead of clomid. RE will also give me a shot of Ovidril around O day to release more than 1 egg. 

So there's the battle plan. We still have to do the SA which DH has on Monday and an HSG to make sure there's no other problems. So FX that PCOS is all we need to contend with.


----------



## fairyy

akilgore2012 said:


> Apparently I'm ovulating today actually. My body is so messed up right now. The last time we BD was Sunday night and now I'm back at work. I work 12 hour shifts for the next 2 days and am usually beat by the time I get home. Hopefully I have the energy to BD today and tomorrow!!

Try to get some BD today and tomorrow. If you are tired tonight then do it in the morning tomorrow. :)


----------



## smiley4442

n.miller said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes and FX everyone. We got some good news and some bad news today. The RE decided it was still too early to do the beta. I'm to call if AF does not show by Monday.
> 
> All the genetic tests showed reduced risk, so that's great. All my regular hormones showed definitive middle of the road PCOS. I mentioned the queasiness which RE believes it is due to the metformin. He asked if it was tolerable and it is, so we're continuing with that with the hope that I will be able to stomach 3per day.
> 
> Additionally if/once AF shows herself I will be starting dexamethasone and femara instead of clomid. RE will also give me a shot of Ovidril around O day to release more than 1 egg.
> 
> So there's the battle plan. We still have to do the SA which DH has on Monday and an HSG to make sure there's no other problems. So FX that PCOS is all we need to contend with.


Crossing my fingers you get a BFP! I'm on 3-500 mg metformin a day. Some days I'm perfectly fine others aren't. I can't really go by light cramps for stuff because It leaves me crampy on some days too. I think you will be ok, it's all tolerable and I've been on it for about 11 years. Good luck with it! :dust:


----------



## akilgore2012

Fairy, we are going to try. I already told H it was his goal to get the boy in bed by the time I get home at 8pm. I don't think he would like to be woken up when I wake up for work at 4:30am... Hahaha! Although, the look on his face would be quite priceless.

I'm keeping everything crossed for you n.miller!!! Best of luck!


----------



## xheylove

Testing today once my wondfos arrive! I don't have high hopes though. I got pregnant so easily with my first, I don't think we will have that same luck again!


----------



## KrissyB

ILT - Thanks.... but I actually can't use nasal rinse. I have a funky Eustachean tube, and can get very bad ear infections really easy from the rinses. I'm hoping a constant flow of dayquil during the day will dry it up enough to let me sleep tonight.

Akil - That is definitely a big positive on the OPK! Good luck catching that eggy!

N.Miller and Lynny - Hopefully all these tests are just going to be water under the bridge and you get your :bfp: this cycle!!

AFM - Here's todays OPK (the left pic). Still looking very light... in fact I don't think it's gotten any darker since last Friday (on the right), but I'm hoping to see a spike any day now (CD 10 with 26 day cycles) :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







OPK_0603_215.jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 4









OPK_0530_230.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## fairyy

xheylove: We are hoping a BFP for you though :)


----------



## n.miller

smiley4442 said:


> Crossing my fingers you get a BFP! I'm on 3-500 mg metformin a day. Some days I'm perfectly fine others aren't. I can't really go by light cramps for stuff because It leaves me crampy on some days too. I think you will be ok, it's all tolerable and I've been on it for about 11 years. Good luck with it! :dust:


Thank you smiley. I'm on 500 mg now. My RE wants me up to 1500 mg per day.


----------



## smiley4442

nmiller-your welcome! Hope it works for you.

xheylove: Here's hoping for the BFP!!!!

Ugh! I have 2 hours before I do another OPK, I have to pea and hope I can hold it that long!!


----------



## fairyy

I feel the same way Smiley, when I have to POAS on OPK. Holding pee isn't that easy for me. My bladder gets full easily and I pee more often than normal people I think.


----------



## KrissyB

The drinking/peeing thing is a big problem I have with the OPKs. I like to drink a lot of water during the day, but the test says not to drink much within 2 hours of testing....
But if I'm holding for 3-4 hours, than I really can't drink anytime in that window or I'll never make it lol.
And I'm still trying to test 2x a day lol


----------



## Deal9027

I am SO proud of myself for managing to hold my pee for 3hrs so I could poas for my OPK. It was VERY HARD to accomplish but I did it!!!! I only have a ghost line but that is exactly what I was expecting since I didn't O until CD18 last month & I'm only on CD11. Does it usually just one day get darker or is it a gradule process with the OPK? I took one yesterday with the same exact line so there was no progression. Just want to make sure that is normal!!!!


----------



## KrissyB

Deal - That's definitely the same trend I am noticing. I'm not sure if O is just still too far off for it start to gradually get darker, or if any time now it's just going to be a sudden positive.


----------



## Lynny77

n.miller it's great that you have a plan of action! Hopefully that'll lead to your bfp! And fx your other tests go well! When did they first tell you about the pcos? I have a history of it in my family but no ones mentioned anything yet. 

fairry I'm the same! I never hold it. I got to go I go! 

ILT I'm just a big worry wart. Everytime I do blood work I get called back for something- usually iron. But everytime I'm convinced something horrible is going on and that's why they want to see me. I wish they would just tell you over the phone! Not sure when we'll get hubby's SA results. 

xheylove- hopefully this time will be just as easy as the last one!

hunni- thank you! You must be gearing up to O soon as well!


----------



## Lynny77

Deal and Krissy- I usually see a gradual progression in my opk's so it gives me an idea of when it's coming.


----------



## n.miller

Lynny77 said:


> n.miller it's great that you have a plan of action! Hopefully that'll lead to your bfp! And fx your other tests go well! When did they first tell you about the pcos? I have a history of it in my family but no ones mentioned anything yet.

Lynny - the RE suspected it at our first appointment after discussion of the issues we were having and my symptoms (irregular periods my whole life, not ovulating on my own regularly, adult acne, difficulty loosing weight). He did an ultra sound of my uterus and my ovaries. Then did bloodwork to confirm his suspicions. Doctors who specialize in fertility are more apt to look into reasons why you might not be conceiving than regular OBs


----------



## Bluebearmummy

We'll ladies did another OPK today an still no darker line really! I've been having these two lines since last Thursday surely that's not right? I'm thinking I may have missed this month? I thought I was Due to O wed/Thursday so am I right in thinking it should be positive by now? I'm more concerned as some of the meds and methods I'm trying this month can only be done on certain cd's an I don't want to hinder our chance of conceiving x x x

Ps hope everyone else is doing okay? Any news. From anyone?  x x


----------



## KrissyB

BBM - what CD are you and what's your normal cycle length? I've had the same thing with the opks. Two faint lines since Friday - not any lighter or any darker at any point really, and I've been checking twice a day to make sure. So depending on what your cycles are like, I think you just might not have Oed yet. Have you had any other symptoms, cm, temps?


----------



## JLVaughn

Ladies I am new to this site and am going in for my beta tomorrow. I'm very excited and have a good feeling about this. We've done two fresh cycles and this is our 3rd FET! We have a two year old little girl! We transferred (3) 5 day blasts. (We have used 9 embryos and have 1 little girl so far). Very excited but a little nervous. Did not do a HPT (don't even have one in the house!). Wishing everyone luck this month!


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Krissy- I'm cd13 an my cl is usually 28 days never been anymore! Every month I usually can't connect with my body an know to the day when O etc but this month I've had so many niggly little cramps and twinges I don't know where I am :-( I tried to save some money by getting these opk's think I should have just paid extra for the cb smiley faces ones! Hope you get your positive soon x x


----------



## KrissyB

BBM - I think you've still got time! I'd definitely give yourself a few more days before starting to worry. And you're probably still in the fertile window so any BDing you get in between now and O probably helps as well!
FXed we both get our postives soon and can be TWW buddies! :dust:

JL - Best of luck tomorrow! FXed for a :bfp: on the beta!!


----------



## Bluebearmummy

KrissyB said:


> BBM - I think you've still got time! I'd definitely give yourself a few more days before starting to worry. And you're probably still in the fertile window so any BDing you get in between now and O probably helps as well!
> FXed we both get our postives soon and can be TWW buddies! :dust:
> 
> JL - Best of luck tomorrow! FXed for a :bfp: on the beta!!

Thank you good luck :hug: and :dust: to you x x


----------



## smiley4442

Help! Ok, ladies the dark OPK was from this morning and the light one is the one I took just now, could the one from this morning be my positive OPK? Or should I test tomorrow too?
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 17









photo(1).JPG
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bluefish1980

It looks positive to me smiley. Enjoy BDing ;)


----------



## KrissyB

Smiley - I probably agree with Blue. I'd test tomorrow (and/or a few days) to make sure that was it.... but I'd think this morning was probably your positive and just slightly diluted or slightly past the top of the peak. FX you catch that eggy! :dust:

And FXed I am truly just a day behind you ;)


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I had an annual appointment today. My OB told me I should stop charting because I am "too young & healthy." She said the only thing it's going to do is stress me out. What do you guys think about this?

She's is right about it stressing me out. But, I don't want to stop! Charting is the only way I feel like I will know when I O. I think I could not obsess so much over it, but stopping completely is out of the question.


----------



## fairyy

Smiley: BD tonight and continue doing opk for few days as other ladies suggested. 

sn0wbunnie: If you are not stressed by charting then I don't see any problem in doing it.


----------



## smiley4442

BBM good luck and sending you some :dust:

Blue & Krissy I hope so these OPK's are killing me. I just figured it would stay a strong line for at least the whole day, but I guess it could have went positive last night or so too. Here's hoping you guys get your O's soon!! We bd'd when hubby got home and gonna try to tonight and the next 2 days. It's a lot harder when your older lol.


----------



## hunni12

Just popping in to see how everyone is doing: )


----------



## smiley4442

fairyy said:


> Smiley: BD tonight and continue doing opk for few days as other ladies suggested.
> 
> sn0wbunnie: If you are not stressed by charting then I don't see any problem in doing it.


Fairry, already got the bd covered and gonna try again later tonight just in case. I will do another OPK tomorrow. TMI: I've had cramping and a back pain the last 2 days and had water cm for the last 5. I'm not sure exactly about EWCM, I know that i could stretch the watery type about 1/2 inch or so.

sn0wbunnie: if its stressing you to much it could throw your cycles out of wack too. I guess you have to see what stresses you more, charting or not charting.....sorry thats not much help.


----------



## Lynny77

For all you ladies wondering about opk's I'd say keep bd'ing! Last month I had ewcm plus a opk that looked aaaaaalmost positive it was pretty dark so the next 2 days the opk's got lighter and lighter so I assumed I hit it and stopped bd'ing- well I should have went one extra day cause that's when I actually o'd. Made for quite the rollercoaster come af time! I guess that's why in the sperm meets egg plan she recomends going that one extra time. You never know!

n.miller- I'm at the fertility clinic now doing all the testing but no one has really mentioned anything being out of the ordinary and my sono was fine. I get my blood results on thursday so I guess I'll know more than!


----------



## fairyy

Lynny77 said:


> For all you ladies wondering about opk's I'd say keep bd'ing! Last month I had ewcm plus a opk that looked aaaaaalmost positive it was pretty dark so the next 2 days the opk's got lighter and lighter so I assumed I hit it and stopped bd'ing- well I should have went one extra day cause that's when I actually o'd. Made for quite the rollercoaster come af time! I guess that's why in the sperm meets egg plan she recomends going that one extra time. You never know!
> 
> n.miller- I'm at the fertility clinic now doing all the testing but no one has really mentioned anything being out of the ordinary and my sono was fine. I get my blood results on thursday so I guess I'll know more than!

Hope the result come back good :)


----------



## n.miller

Lynny77 said:


> For all you ladies wondering about opk's I'd say keep bd'ing! Last month I had ewcm plus a opk that looked aaaaaalmost positive it was pretty dark so the next 2 days the opk's got lighter and lighter so I assumed I hit it and stopped bd'ing- well I should have went one extra day cause that's when I actually o'd. Made for quite the rollercoaster come af time! I guess that's why in the sperm meets egg plan she recomends going that one extra time. You never know!
> 
> n.miller- I'm at the fertility clinic now doing all the testing but no one has really mentioned anything being out of the ordinary and my sono was fine. I get my blood results on thursday so I guess I'll know more than!

FX for you Lynne. Blood is good. Blood gives answers and plans. It takes away a lot of the unknown


----------



## inatina55

Is it just me or were all the pregnant people out today....ughhhh.
Here is goes.
1 DPO: nothing
2 DPO: nothing
3 DPO: slight cramping
and then BOOM...
4 DPO: nausea, temp rise, cramping, sensitive/sore nipples, constipation, and ive been pretty dry also. i have no idea if dryness is good or bad.

I was convinced i missed the big O this month, but now im not so sure.


----------



## KrissyB

LOL man this "June testing" thread is long for the third day in June....

So definite negative OPKs today. But it's gotta be any day now - and frankly, Thursday is the first day that FF predicts anything happening. But between waiting for O and this chest cold, I am taking FULL advantage of Robitussin in the meantime lol (Thanks for that tip, Hunni :thumbup:)


----------



## confuzion

Just got caught up (wow seriously moving fast!!). Looks like most of you are Oing/waiting to O with a few in the tww.

I can't wait to get more BFPs in here!!


----------



## smiley4442

Trying to stay positive, but I'm not sure of anything lol.


----------



## fairyy

smiley4442 said:


> BBM good luck and sending you some :dust:
> 
> Blue & Krissy I hope so these OPK's are killing me. I just figured it would stay a strong line for at least the whole day, but I guess it could have went positive last night or so too. Here's hoping you guys get your O's soon!! We bd'd when hubby got home and gonna try to tonight and the next 2 days. It's a lot harder when your older lol.

It's even harder for us. Lol. I think because of this only I am not pregnant yet :dohh:


----------



## hunni12

Im making an appointment with my obgyn my breasts keep hurting and the rest of my body is cold but they are HOT to touch


----------



## fairyy

KrissyB said:


> LOL man this "June testing" thread is long for the third day in June....
> 
> So definite negative OPKs today. But it's gotta be any day now - and frankly, Thursday is the first day that FF predicts anything happening. But between waiting for O and this chest cold, I am taking FULL advantage of Robitussin in the meantime lol (Thanks for that tip, Hunni :thumbup:)

Is it helping with cm ?


----------



## jmandrews

Krissyb that is how my OPKs looked for everly days then boom positive. Hope u get your productive soon!!! Best of luck!


----------



## frenchie35

snowbunnie: I totally feel where you're coming from!

I'm also 29 and TTC #2. I saw my OBGYN after 9 months of trying and I don't really feel like I'm a priority since I've already had a healthy pregnancy. He didn't say anything about not charting. Maybe it's because he gave me progesterone to lengthen my luteal phase, so I'd have to know when I've ovulated to be able to start taking it! I really appreciate charting because the BD everyday is a bit much, so I'd like to know when I can stop!


----------



## bluefish1980

Morning ladies!

Hunni, have you tested anymore? Just in case us 'line eyes' were right?! Especially as you have new symptoms?

Smiley - really hoping that was a +OPK but just in case, keep temping and BD ing (that's the fun part anyway!)

AFM - I am currently 8dpo. I've had on - off cramping since day 1. I had a slight break between 4dpo and 7dpo but it started again yesterday. I've also had nausea which started yesterday, but that could just be nerves as I'm gearing up to test on Friday!
I've also been shattered! Need an afternoon nap or I'm asleep by 9pm!

How's everyone else doing? Many close to the end of the TWW? I love checking out the tests!

:dust: to all ladies


----------



## hunni12

Morning blue fish, no i haven't tested again. I might as well so i can get a definite answer. My breasts arent sore to touch just ache off and on and i honestly cannot explain why they feel so hot and warm


----------



## darkriver

Had sore boobs and dryness for two days. I am exhausted as I also have insomnia. Husband thinks I am pregnant.:happydance: Hes been right everytime so far. He has this Antenna to detect pregnancy lol. Also an uncomfortable cramp on my left side.


----------



## bluefish1980

darkriver said:


> Had sore boobs and dryness for two days. I am exhausted as I also have insomnia. Husband thinks I am pregnant.:happydance: Hes been right everytime so far. He has this Antenna to detect pregnancy lol. Also an uncomfortable cramp on my left side.

How many dpo are you dark river? When are you due to test?

Fingers crossed for you Hunni. Will you do it today? I'm excited for you :thumbup:


----------



## KrissyB

Woke up in the middle of the night with incredible pain and ringing in one of my ears.... Temperatures are shot for the time being and I don't have much hope for this month with O coming any minute.... :brat:


----------



## macydarling

Hi everyone. Checking in at 6dpo. Still having the same white sticky cm. I have been sneezing and have a runny nose this morning. Could be allergies though I checked and the pollen count isnt high today. Not sure what to make of it.


----------



## kwynia

Hi macy cycle buddy. 6 dpo here too ;) I get such a mix of pregnancy/PMS symptoms I am trying not to over think anything. I have wet sticky cm, lower back ache and cramping on and off on the sides, these could all go either way. The biggest one for me is the shooting uterus pains i had. Could be psychological, I've been reading a lot of threads and many women say they experience a UTI type feeling before BFP.


----------



## kwynia

Oops! Forgot to say good morning to everyone else. Good Morning! Any testers today? I would love to see some more BFPs!


----------



## Cheekygringo

Cramps and a dark opk, hello to the tww... Af due approx 17th... Will likely start testing around 8 dpo though, I have another mountain of ic tests to use :)


----------



## Deal9027

Good luck Cheeky!!! Fx Fx Fx :dust: Fx Fx Fx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Looks like I've missed a few pages so I'm just going to say hi to everyone and replied as much as I can :). 

Snowbunnies, I understand how hard it is to stop charting but once you start it gets easier. My OB told me to just chart for 3 months and see if I have a consistent pattern of ovulating and then stop. I did exactly just that. Really hard but to be honest, I was pretty darn relax for the past 2 months :). I am now back on BBT because my acupuncturist wants to see my chart. 

Fyi, not too many OBs deal w/ BBT chart. Your RE might :). 

Smiley, keep in mind that even though your OPK turned lighter, it doesn't mean you've missed your window :). You have 24 hours and I hope you guys did BD marathon last night :D. 

Deal, my OPK gets darker gradually until it was darker than the control line. 

Lynny, at least you get to see the RE. I am still waiting! hahahahah. I have all these test results but don't know what they means :). 20 more days until our appointment. I am counting! 

BBM and Krissy, when in doubt about O time, just make sure you BD every other day :). It is one of the recommended method in SMEP. I heard it works well :). 

Inatina, hopefully those symptoms are good symptoms!! 

To everyone else :wave: and lots of :dust:


----------



## jmandrews

My temp dropped by .2 today. What's that mean? Shouldn't it be rising? :(


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

JM, is your temp still in the 98 range even though it drops a little?


----------



## KrissyB

JM - Maybe you just O'ed today if your OPKs were positive yesterday?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Forgot to say that I can't see chart from work computer :p. 

But ditto what Krissy said :D.


----------



## jmandrews

Ilovetomatoes said:


> JM, is your temp still in the 98 range even though it drops a little?

Yes went from 98.3 to 98.1... I just hope it starts rising again tomorrow.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

JM, I am guessing you just O a few days ago? So, there is another dip in LP other than implantation dip and it usually happens between 4 -5 DPOs. It's nothing to be concern about :). If you are in your 7 DPO, then hopefully it's implantation dip :). I found an article on the 4-5 DPO dip a while back and wasn't able to find it again today. I'll see if I can find it when I get home if it's something that you want to read :).


----------



## n.miller

Good morning everyone! Hope you all slept well. I think I'm getting used to this consistently nauseous thing. Which is good because tonight is my last night of 1 metformin. Tomorrow I double the dose. 

I'm counting down the days till AF is supposed to show and in the mean time counting down till my mini birthday vacation.


----------



## jmandrews

Ilovetomatoes said:


> JM, I am guessing you just O a few days ago? So, there is another dip in LP other than implantation dip and it usually happens between 4 -5 DPOs. It's nothing to be concern about :). If you are in your 7 DPO, then hopefully it's implantation dip :). I found an article on the 4-5 DPO dip a while back and wasn't able to find it again today. I'll see if I can find it when I get home if it's something that you want to read :).

Thanks so much!!! That makes me feel so much better! I usually have a implantation dip at 9dpo. I'm going to look back at my DD's chart and see if I had a early dip with her. I may have.


----------



## jmandrews

I did have a .1 dip on 3dpo with DD.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

N. Miller, I hope 2 pills won't cause increase nausea. Btw, I was told by my OB that there was a medicine that you could take for the nausea/morning sickness. It's usually prescribed. I have it because of my surgeries. It was given to me because the pain pills prescribed could caused nauseousness and the OB confirmed that it was save to use in pregnancy. Maybe that's something that you can discuss with your RE and see if that's an option?

JM, hopefully this is good sign!! Yaaaay :D. Can't wait to see your test. Are you thinking of testing early or just wait a bit later. 

Ok ladies, please tell me that this is all in my head. So, yesterday my nauseousness got stronger in the morning and last night I was a little happy that it kinda stop or at least lessened in the early evening. This morning, it's back. I am only 10 DPO. There is no way this is a possible morning sickness?? Too early for it, right??


----------



## Lirpa11

Hi ladies! I am on CD20 and still no ovulation :-(

We have now been TTC for 8 months (this is month 8!). So disheartening. 

I came off the pill in august, and my cycles were clockwork until April. Then I didn't get AF until CD46, when she normally comes around CD28-30! :-( now I'm CD 20 and no ov. I haven't been temping much as the wait for the last few months has been horrible.

Anyhow, Good luck ladies! I'll be lurking


----------



## fairyy

Ilovetomatoes said:


> N. Miller, I hope 2 pills won't cause increase nausea. Btw, I was told by my OB that there was a medicine that you could take for the nausea/morning sickness. It's usually prescribed. I have it because of my surgeries. It was given to me because the pain pills prescribed could caused nauseousness and the OB confirmed that it was save to use in pregnancy. Maybe that's something that you can discuss with your RE and see if that's an option?
> 
> JM, hopefully this is good sign!! Yaaaay :D. Can't wait to see your test. Are you thinking of testing early or just wait a bit later.
> 
> Ok ladies, please tell me that this is all in my head. So, yesterday my nauseousness got stronger in the morning and last night I was a little happy that it kinda stop or at least lessened in the early evening. This morning, it's back. I am only 10 DPO. There is no way this is a possible morning sickness?? Too early for it, right??

When are you testing ? Your chart looks great.


----------



## Lirpa11

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Ok ladies, please tell me that this is all in my head. So, yesterday my nauseousness got stronger in the morning and last night I was a little happy that it kinda stop or at least lessened in the early evening. This morning, it's back. I am only 10 DPO. There is no way this is a possible morning sickness?? Too early for it, right??

I hope it's not too early  fingers crossed ILT! Good luck!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lirpa!!!!! I was just thinking about you yesterday. Welcome back!! Have you visited your OB and see if there is anything wrong? 

Fairyy, thank you!! I did test this morning and BFN. I posted it in the POAS party thread at the pregnancy test section. Didn't want to crowd this busy thread with multiple pics of pee sticks heheehhehe.


----------



## Lirpa11

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Lirpa!!!!! I was just thinking about you yesterday. Welcome back!! Have you visited your OB and see if there is anything wrong?
> 
> Fairyy, thank you!! I did test this morning and BFN. I posted it in the POAS party thread at the pregnancy test section. Didn't want to crowd this busy thread with multiple pics of pee sticks heheehhehe.

Nope, just waited it out. Two long months of waiting! I don't know what's happening with my body :-( I'll leave it another month and then start raising my voice and asking questions. 

Hopefully I'll ovulate soon though as DH is home at the moment.


----------



## confuzion

Lirpa! I've wondered where you've gone too!! I'm happy you're back. Hope to see your BFP soon. Yay for DH being home!


----------



## Lirpa11

Thanks confuzion! I've been avoiding the TWW forum as I haven't had a TWW since march now :-( stinking irregular body! Hopefully soon though,,practice makes perfect or so I hear. Let's prove that one right ladies :-D


----------



## confuzion

Hehe keep on practicing :winkwink:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lirpa, sounds like a good plan! BD Marathon coming up!


----------



## hunni12

Morning ladies how is everyone? Been up peeing all night so i couldnt get a good hold to poas :/ 

I'm really about my breasts aching and still being warm


----------



## twinkie2

:hi: Lirpa! missed you! Hope that you will be able to move on from the tww threads very soon dear! Happy to hear DH is home again :)

ILT-I think some women are just more sensitive to adjusting hormones, so not necessarily to early, we are all different. Wish I could give you more than that, but I haven't made it far enough yet to know.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hunni, did you to go the doctor? 

Twinkie, Yes. I am going to record this and let my doctor know. I am thinking my hormone level is playing with my head and body. Can't wait until the end of this week. :D


----------



## Lynny77

Lirpa! It's great to see you! Long cycles are so annoying! Especially when you're waiting waiting waiting! I'm on cycle 10 now. Good things just take time I think! Fx to you!

ILT your symptoms this month are so promising everything is crossed that it's your month!

Hunni- let us know what happens at the doctors! 

Didn't get to bd last night but it's ok since I still have a few days before O. I'll get him tonight:)


----------



## n.miller

ILT - thanks! Your chart. Looks great btw. FX for you this month.


----------



## MellyH

ILT, after checking my CM/CP for five cycles so far and having everything be totally normal, I think I will stop checking and just assume ovulation happens ~CD13/14.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I'm still spotting 24 hours after my Pap smear. Normal? She DID say my cervix was super soft. (Sign of early pregnancy?!)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Melly, welcome to TWW! Lots of :dust:


----------



## smiley4442

So I did another OPK, it was just as light as it was yesterday afternoon. I have 3 more left and I'm going to finish with those. But I'm using the dark OPK as it was my positive (yesterday morning) So we bd'd twice yesterday, once when hubby got home at 5 and at 11 pm :) Were going to bd everyday up until Friday, then were going to every other day for a week or so just in case. But this morning I'm getting a pain off and on on my left side and (TMI) I'm having lots of watery cm. So I think I'm O'ing today. 

ILT & Fairry hoping you get your BFP soon!

Krissy, so did you get your positive OPK??

Melly welcome and lots of :dust:

Hunni-hopefully you can get in the dr. good luck !


----------



## KrissyB

Ok, well now I'm counting on my OPKs being negative a little while longer. Got an antibiotic and should be in less pain from this ear infection in a day or two. My temps are just unreliable from the lack of sleep so the OPKs are all I've got to go on. FF thinks I'll O somewhere around Thurs-Saturday... so now I'm hoping it's the later part of that spectrum so I don't have to force myself to BD until the meds kick in lol.


----------



## smiley4442

sn0wbunnie said:


> I'm still spotting 24 hours after my Pap smear. Normal? She DID say my cervix was super soft. (Sign of early pregnancy?!)

I know it's possible to spot after a pap, but I'm not sure how long it will last.


----------



## fairyy

Smiley plan sounds great. :)

I have started to get PMS, I think. :(


----------



## Deal9027

KrissyB - Fx you don't O until you feel better & hopefully the antibiotics will have you feeling good very, very soon! Our efforts were hampered last cycle because my DH got a terrible chest cold with a high fever right as my fetile window opened. It's SO unfair when life gets in the way of TTC!!!! 

Fariyy :hugs: I hope you are wrong and it's not PMS!

Smiley - sounds like you have a great plan for this cycle!! Fx Fx Fx

AFM, I'm just waiting to O (hopefully it will happen sometime next wk) Having a late O is a real bummer...but at least I O and I am thankful for that :)


----------



## Bluebearmummy

We'll guys, TMI I know sorry but!! When going to the toilet today it had an absolute abundance of CM so I'd say the cough medicine is def doing the trick  so I guess even tho we b'd last night I think we will be doing it tonight too ;-) x x x

Hope everyone else is doing well x x x


----------



## fairyy

Its only 8dpo. But every cycle I get this type of pain around this time and it turns to PMS and then AF.


----------



## fairyy

Bluebearmummy said:


> We'll guys, TMI I know sorry but!! When going to the toilet today it had an absolute abundance of CM so I'd say the cough medicine is def doing the trick  so I guess even tho we b'd last night I think we will be doing it tonight too ;-) x x x
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well x x x

If you are in mood, then definitely go for it. Else BD tomorrow. :)


----------



## twinkie2

bbm-wohoo!! get your bd on!


----------



## cutieq

Bluebearmummy said:


> We'll guys, TMI I know sorry but!! When going to the toilet today it had an absolute abundance of CM so I'd say the cough medicine is def doing the trick  so I guess even tho we b'd last night I think we will be doing it tonight too ;-) x x x
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well x x x

How often and how much do you take?


----------



## KrissyB

BBM - What type of cough syrup are you using? 

I know it's the gauifenesin that's important, but does Robitussin DM (guaf + Dextromethorphan) work too? I could really use a cough supressant at night lol.


----------



## cutieq

KrissyB said:


> BBM - What type of cough syrup are you using?
> 
> I know it's the gauifenesin that's important, but does Robitussin DM (guaf + Dextromethorphan) work too? I could really use a cough supressant at night lol.

I found this helpful link - https://www.fertilityplus.com/faq/cm.html


----------



## KrissyB

cutieq said:


> KrissyB said:
> 
> 
> BBM - What type of cough syrup are you using?
> 
> I know it's the gauifenesin that's important, but does Robitussin DM (guaf + Dextromethorphan) work too? I could really use a cough supressant at night lol.
> 
> I found this helpful link - https://www.fertilityplus.com/faq/cm.htmlClick to expand...


Yeah.... the more research I do, the more it looks like suppressants are no good :nope: I guess I was just hoping to hear someone say something to the contrary lol.


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Krissy and cutie - I've been taking tesco sown brand chesty cough medicine you just need to make sure that guaifenesin is the only active ingredient in it! I've been takin 10ml twice a day from 6 days before O was due x x I have also been taking evening primrose tablets but I've been taking them for few months and not noticed cm like this until this month x x


----------



## cutieq

Bluebearmummy said:


> Krissy and cutie - I've been taking tesco sown brand chesty cough medicine you just need to make sure that guaifenesin is the only active ingredient in it! I've been takin 10ml twice a day from 6 days before O was due x x I have also been taking evening primrose tablets but I've been taking them for few months and not noticed cm like this until this month x x

thanks for the response. I'd like to try the guaifenesin, but I'm supposed to go for blood work Friday and I'm wondering if I should just leave everything alone, but it seems like it wouldn't hurt?

I took EPO as well and it helped but wasn't anything magical haha.


----------



## Bluebearmummy

cutieq said:


> Bluebearmummy said:
> 
> 
> Krissy and cutie - I've been taking tesco sown brand chesty cough medicine you just need to make sure that guaifenesin is the only active ingredient in it! I've been takin 10ml twice a day from 6 days before O was due x x I have also been taking evening primrose tablets but I've been taking them for few months and not noticed cm like this until this month x x
> 
> thanks for the response. I'd like to try the guaifenesin, but I'm supposed to go for blood work Friday and I'm wondering if I should just leave everything alone, but it seems like it wouldn't hurt?
> 
> I took EPO as well and it helped but wasn't anything magical haha.Click to expand...

I don't think it would hurt but if you feel Its better to leave it until after bloods they recommend 5/6 days before O so I think you'd be fine to start fri evening/sat morning for it still to take effect x x


----------



## cutieq

Bluebearmummy said:


> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluebearmummy said:
> 
> 
> Krissy and cutie - I've been taking tesco sown brand chesty cough medicine you just need to make sure that guaifenesin is the only active ingredient in it! I've been takin 10ml twice a day from 6 days before O was due x x I have also been taking evening primrose tablets but I've been taking them for few months and not noticed cm like this until this month x x
> 
> thanks for the response. I'd like to try the guaifenesin, but I'm supposed to go for blood work Friday and I'm wondering if I should just leave everything alone, but it seems like it wouldn't hurt?
> 
> I took EPO as well and it helped but wasn't anything magical haha.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it would hurt but if you feel Its better to leave it until after bloods they recommend 5/6 days before O so I think you'd be fine to start fri evening/sat morning for it still to take effect x xClick to expand...

DUH I didn't even think of starting it AFTER Friday! Saturday will be CD14 so that's perfect. I should O around CD18 or so..Thanks and FX crossed for you. Get back to BD!!!


----------



## smiley4442

fairyy said:


> Smiley plan sounds great. :)
> 
> I have started to get PMS, I think. :(


OH no! :witch: stay away!!


----------



## smiley4442

KrissyB said:


> Ok, well now I'm counting on my OPKs being negative a little while longer. Got an antibiotic and should be in less pain from this ear infection in a day or two. My temps are just unreliable from the lack of sleep so the OPKs are all I've got to go on. FF thinks I'll O somewhere around Thurs-Saturday... so now I'm hoping it's the later part of that spectrum so I don't have to force myself to BD until the meds kick in lol.

Here's hoping that you O when your up to bding!! Sorry about the ear infection!


----------



## hunni12

Havent made it in to the doctor yet . I did just have some major vag cramps that lasted a few seconds. Felt like Someone was stabbing the opening of my vagina then right after that i had a flutter in my uterus that was really quick.


----------



## Bluebearmummy

cutieq said:


> Bluebearmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutieq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluebearmummy said:
> 
> 
> Krissy and cutie - I've been taking tesco sown brand chesty cough medicine you just need to make sure that guaifenesin is the only active ingredient in it! I've been takin 10ml twice a day from 6 days before O was due x x I have also been taking evening primrose tablets but I've been taking them for few months and not noticed cm like this until this month x x
> 
> thanks for the response. I'd like to try the guaifenesin, but I'm supposed to go for blood work Friday and I'm wondering if I should just leave everything alone, but it seems like it wouldn't hurt?
> 
> I took EPO as well and it helped but wasn't anything magical haha.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it would hurt but if you feel Its better to leave it until after bloods they recommend 5/6 days before O so I think you'd be fine to start fri evening/sat morning for it still to take effect x xClick to expand...
> 
> DUH I didn't even think of starting it AFTER Friday! Saturday will be CD14 so that's perfect. I should O around CD18 or so..Thanks and FX crossed for you. Get back to BD!!!Click to expand...

I tried to calculate it from your ticker!! :thumbup: thank you and good luck to you lots of :dust: your way keep me posted x


----------



## bluefish1980

Hunni :test: :test: If only to put my mind at rest! I'll send you at HPT if you're out. :winkwink:


----------



## macydarling

WARNING WARNING TMI

I am trying to catch of on this thread! Ahhh!

I am having very light cramping today. As I was running I noticed I felt a bit wet down there so I went to inveatigate. Ive got a lot of white cm and what *I think* is small pinpricks of brown. They are so light I cant tell (doesnt help the underwear is pink). Anyway I dont ever spot midcycle and although AF has come early before, it has never come as early as CD 20. I believe I am 6dpo today. I pray this isnt AF coming very early! I checked my cervix and only got the white cm, no brown blood or anything.

Please feel free to tell me if this is too much to ask, and if you are easily grossed out by things scroll down really fast so you dont see because I cant figure out the spoiler thing! But I attached a pic, what do you make of it? Maybe I am seeing things but I see little brown pinpricks near the bottom and top right edge.

Think Im losing my mind :|
 



Attached Files:







20140604_132937-1.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## KrissyB

OPK negative again today.... although the line might be slightly darker, and I am starting to notice some acne and boob changes.... So I am thinking tomorrow or Friday I should get a positive.


----------



## fairyy

macy: I don't know dear about the brown spot. Looks like the cm I am getting. Its staining the underwear like yours. Bit of creamy and watery. Feels like I am leaking. That happened to me yesterday at 7dpo and on 5dpo. But no brown though. Brown may be IB. Sorry I am not of much help.


----------



## fairyy

Krissy: You are only at cd11. I think in few days you might ovulate.


----------



## Lynny77

Macy I'm hoping the brown bits are implantation! You're at the right dpo for it! When I was pregnant (those glorious 9 weeks lol) I ran and crazy cm on my undies. At the same time I also get it when I'm in my 2ww so who knows! Sorry I don't have a better answer for you!

Krissy hopefully you'll get a positive soon! Sometimes I hate the wait to O almost as much as I hate the wait for af.

fairry test time for you coming up soon! Fingers crossed!

Smiley how was your opk's today? Did I miss it?

Cutie have I told you how much I love your profile pic? It makes me chuckle everytime.

Confuzion- how are you today? Any symptoms showing yet?


----------



## confuzion

You're so sweet to ask lynny. Fatigue is kicking my butt and some other symptoms but nothing you'll ever catch me complaining about :D. Got good results from my blood test result yesterday and I'm on cloud 9 at the moment! :cloud9:.

I can't wait for all of you ladies to join me!


----------



## cravemyheart

Does anyone else get major tired around O? Im pretty sure I O'd today and I'm exhausted. I slept like, all day. Its horrible.


----------



## inatina55

Yesterday i had a temp of 98.8 and today it today i had a huge dip at 97.5....hmmm implantation dip anyone?
whats a normal range for a implantation dip?
and again i keep seeing pregnant people everywhere.


----------



## KrissyB

Ina - How many dpo are you? I don't think I'd worry too much about a dip as long as it bounces back up tomorrow.


----------



## Tryin4num3

confuzion said:


> You're so sweet to ask lynny. Fatigue is kicking my butt and some other symptoms but nothing you'll ever catch me complaining about :D. Got good results from my blood test result yesterday and I'm on cloud 9 at the moment! :cloud9:.
> 
> I can't wait for all of you ladies to join me!

OHHH yay congrats hopefully we are not to far behind =):happydance:


----------



## smiley4442

Lynny77 said:


> Smiley how was your opk's today? Did I miss it?

I didn't post a pic of it, but it was just a very light line like yesterday afternoon. I'm convinced, that the morning OPK was my positive. :)


----------



## inatina55

KrissyB-im 5 DPO
I woke up at like 3 am and had to run the bathroom to throw up. And that's extremely odd for me. I know its early to have symptoms though


----------



## smiley4442

confuzion said:


> You're so sweet to ask lynny. Fatigue is kicking my butt and some other symptoms but nothing you'll ever catch me complaining about :D. Got good results from my blood test result yesterday and I'm on cloud 9 at the moment! :cloud9:.
> 
> I can't wait for all of you ladies to join me!

so glad to hear!! Yay!!


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats again, Confuzion - glad to hear things are going so well!

Smiley - How's the DH ribs?


----------



## macydarling

Thank you ladies.

Every time I catch up with this thread it doubles! Lol.


----------



## Tryin4num3

macydarling said:


> Thank you ladies.
> 
> Every time I catch up with this thread it doubles! Lol.

LOL that is me too I am terrible at keeping up than when I do check I have soooo many pages to read.. ughhh :dohh:


----------



## Eidson23

Possibly the start of something? 9DPO
Untweaked
https://i57.tinypic.com/suygqe.jpg
Tweaked
https://i60.tinypic.com/1rrr4l.jpg


----------



## cravemyheart

Edison. I do see a line on that one. I hope that it darkens up for you!

Today is ovulation day for me. Tomorrow I start the tww. Preparing myself now!


----------



## smiley4442

Krissy, I think your thinking of someone else my hubby's ribs are fine lol :) But thanks!!

Eidson, I see a line too! Here's hoping it gets darker.

Crave- today is suppose to be my ovulation day too :)


----------



## twinkie2

Fx'd it gets darker for you Edison!!!!


----------



## Cheekygringo

That's me I think, he's OK, but not a lot of bedding over the O time bcaue of it.

It only takes one to make it through... So fx.


----------



## KrissyB

Lol Sorry Smiley - It was Cheeky :) FXed you guys caught the eggy! 

Edison - I definitely see a line! And I'm terrible at spotting them. FXed it keeps getting darker.


----------



## smiley4442

KrissyB said:


> Lol Sorry Smiley - It was Cheeky :) FXed you guys caught the eggy!
> 
> Edison - I definitely see a line! And I'm terrible at spotting them. FXed it keeps getting darker.

I couldn't remember who it was at first :thumbup:


----------



## Lynny77

Edison I see a line too! Fx this is it!


----------



## jmandrews

Is it normal to to be moody hormonal around ovulation? I have been very snappy today. I can't help it though. :(


----------



## fairyy

Lynne: How are you today ?

Edison: I can see the line. :)

Confuzion: So happy for you. Now you seem relaxed. Please stay that way. :)


----------



## jmandrews

Crosshairs!!! :happydance: 3dpo!


----------



## Deal9027

Confuzion - I am SOOOOOO happy to hear about your blood work being good & that you are feeling positive & hopeful!!! Fx Fx Fx you have your sticky bean!!! 

Edison - I def see a line!! Fx Fx that it gets darker for you!!!!

JM - Congrats on the crosshairs!!! GL in the TWW. I hope you get your BFP!!!

KrissyB - How are you feeling? Have the antibiotics kicked in yet?

:hi: to all the other lovely ladies here!! How's everyone holding up?!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Congrats JM!! Welcome to TWW! 

Super behind w/ all the posts. Will try to catch up in a bit. 

Nothing much going on with me. Temp is starting to go down so I think AF will arrive as expected. Not going to test anymore until something else change :). 

Hope everyone else is doing well :dust:


----------



## KrissyB

Hi everybody! (Channeling a little Dr. Nick this morning, no idea why)

Maybe the meds have started to kick in. I still feel like garbage, but I feel like garbage that finally got some sleep last night lol. I've got a good feeling about today, don't know why :wohoo:
Doing a hold for this morning's OPK now.


----------



## KrissyB

ILT - Don't give up hope! Your trends still look great. I thought the AF dip was a big drop - your temps are staying nice and high. My fingers are still crossed for you :dust:


----------



## MellyH

Yay for crosshairs, JM!!! I am 3DPO as well, we can be TWW buddies. :lol: When are you planning on testing?


----------



## xheylove

I'm out. No af yet but that will start today. Stark white hpts. I'll be able to test at the end of the month though so I'm hoping!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Krissy!! Unfortunately, I am one of those people whose temp goes down gradually then AF :). FF has AF to arrive next tuesday but that's wayyy too long of an LP (16 days!) silly FF. Why did I pay for this again? ahahhaha. I think my LP is usually 14 days so I'll find out in 3 days :). Glad you feel better though. Hopefully you'll O today woohoo


----------



## MellyH

Sorry xheylove, but yay for two bites of the cherry in the June thread!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

xhey, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Cheekygringo

Argh, was moody today, I don't know if we DTD enough this cycle. I only just started tww today, and already think our chances are very slim. :(


----------



## n.miller

ILT - FX it isn't AF. I'm expecting AF Monday. We can finish the wait together.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Cheeky, that little egg is pretty darn slippery but all we need is just 1 little sperm. FX you caught it!! 

N. Miller: wait buddy! Yaay :D Too bad you don't live close by, if not, it's retail therapy time :D.


----------



## n.miller

ILT - I'm in nc. Retail therapy sounds nice. I could definitely use some.


----------



## KrissyB

Hmm... so OPK still as negative as ever, but I've got some pink spotting! So OPK be damned, O must be right around the corner! :dance:
Time to get busy lol


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

N. Miller, my sister's mother-in-law lives there. I haven't been but I have heard that it's a beautiful place to live :D. I live about 30 minutes away from San Francisco (can't afford to live closer ahahahah). 

Ladies, it looks like a lot of us are in TWW already. Thought this article is quite interesting for those who likes to POAS :). I copied and pasted a little blurb but here is the link to the full article https://peestickparadise.com/Peestick_Basics.html

When will I have hcG in my system?

The pregnancy hormone hcG will start to be produced after implantation, not 
at the point of conception. So if you ovulate on CD 15, you may have 
conception occur on CD 16, then implantation occur six days later at CD 21 
(or 8 DPO). Most pregnancies implant at approximately 9 DPO (give or take 
a day). After implantation it can take several days for the hcG to build up in 
your system enough to trigger a BFP. With an early test, the earliest it is 
"reasonable" to start testing is at around 10 DPO.

When Can I Test?

The two week wait can seem like an eternity. How early you can test 
depends upon the sensitivity of the test and the number of tests you are 
willing to 'waste'. Generally, the most sensitive tests (such as First 
Response Early Response or EPT, for example) suggest you can test "Five 
Days Before your Missed Period". What this really means is five days before 
CD28, assuming ovulation on day 14. (This type of cycle is considered the 
standard even though few women have such a cycle.) This translates to 10 
DPO being the first day you could possibly see a BFP if you are pregnant. 
Many women, though, won't see a BFP until 12 DPO - or even later. See HPT 
Sensitivities.

How Early Can I Expect to See a BFP?
Based on Fertility Friend's extensive database of often obsessive peestick 
users...

17.2% of positive pregnancy test are reported before 9 DPO 
34.4% of positive pregnancy test are reported before 10 DPO 
50.4% of positive pregnancy test are reported before 11 DPO 
65.7% of positive pregnancy test are reported before 12 DPO 
76.9% of positive pregnancy test are reported before 13 DPO 
85.4% of positive pregnancy test are reported before 14 DPO 
90.6% of positive pregnancy test are reported before 15 DPO 
93.6% of positive pregnancy test are reported before 16 DPO
95.3% of positive pregnancy test are reported before 17 DPO
96.8% of positive pregnancy test are reported before 18 DPO

Ladies, at the bottom of the article there is also info about OPK. I know that there has been many questions about OPKs lately :).


----------



## fairyy

KrissyB said:


> Hmm... so OPK still as negative as ever, but I've got some pink spotting! So OPK be damned, O must be right around the corner! :dance:
> Time to get busy lol

My opk was clear negative on cd14 and I had very little spotting with ewcm that day after exercise. Next day more spotting, clearly noticeable (two/three times) and opk came back clear dark positive. 

So I would say, you are right "O" is just around the corner. Expect for a +opk soon. :)


----------



## twinkie2

Good post ILT! Makes me feel a little better and I'm still holding out for you and n.miller, but AF due Sunday for me as well, so we shall all see what the weekend brings I guess. I'm not convinced by your temp just yet. Last cycle I was one day late and got my faint positive on 14dpo, which would be Sunday this time around. Waiting to see what my temp does tomorrow and Saturday, I'm calling bfn for me today though (it's in my journal and the test thread for those that want to see)

xhey-sorry dear, but glad you've got a 2nd chance for June!! Fx'd tight for you!


----------



## MellyH

Get with the sexy times!


----------



## MellyH

Cheekygringo said:


> Argh, was moody today, I don't know if we DTD enough this cycle. I only just started tww today, and already think our chances are very slim. :(

What was your sex schedule like around ovulation? So far mine has looked like:

CyDay. 10.	11.	12.	13.	14.	15.
Cycle 1	PM PM NO PM NO XX
Cycle 2	PM NO AM	NO NO NO	
Cycle 3	PM NO PM	NO PM	PM
Cycle 4	AM	PM	NO NO PM NO
Cycle 5 NO PM PM PM PM NO


----------



## kwynia

Im really trying not to test until after AF is due, probably the 10th but not "late" until the 13th.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie!!! my other wait buddy :D. So, I bust out the FRER this morning and it was BFN. Not worth posting at all :D. 

Twinkie and N. Miller, hopefully we are one of those women who have lower HCG in their bodies and get late BFPs! We can be a little bit hopeful, right?


----------



## MellyH

I've seen plenty of Bumpers get late (12+DPO BFPs).


----------



## confuzion

Thank you fairyy and deal :hugs:

n.miller, ILT, kwynia, twinkie, melly, JM, and any other ladies in the tww I missed - wishing you so much luck this cycle!!! None of you are anywhere near out yet!

xhey - I'm sorry :(

Melly - hehe love your BD by cycle day chart there! I have a 26 day cycle too and this month for me it was:

CD10 (PM) 11 (PM) 12 (PM) 13 (PM) 14 (NO) 15 (NO)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Confuzion!!! How are you feeling? :D


----------



## confuzion

lol a bit bipolar. One minute I'm happy and the next I feel doomed. Started progesterone last night and still on my baby aspirin. So doing something new makes me slightly more optimistic!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Confuzion, that sounds like pregnancy hormones, no? :D Everything I see your siggy, I get super excited for you! 4 weeks and 1 day!!! OMG! :D


----------



## n.miller

Confuzion - I've got everything crossed for you that this is your sticky bean. 

DH told me that as soon as I get a BFP he will purchase the paint for our nursery, even if it's not a sticky bean. He knows how much I thrive on planning and prepping.


----------



## macydarling

Bah humbug. No symptoms here except Im being a downright biotch which I can pin on pms. I dont even like myself! Cant shake the discouragement. 7dpo here.and trying to pull myself together!


----------



## twinkie2

:hugs: macy, you've got loads of time still! Don't give up already


----------



## macydarling

Thanks twinkie! Just one of those days. I just feel like crying, I know that is ridiculous! I also know plenty of other ladies have been trying longer than me so I shouldnt act so selfish but I just cant seem to shake this mood :(


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Posted the wrong comment for the wrong thread!!! whoops.

Macy, I can relate. Let's wait together. A few more days for some of us. How long is your LP usually?


----------



## twinkie2

You have every right to take a moment for yourself, this is a hard process, despite how easy it seems for others, it is very stressing and if you don't time for yourself it will consume every moment. Do what you need to do, get a special dessert for yourself, do a little shopping, whatever will help pick up your spirits a bit :hugs: again!


----------



## confuzion

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Confuzion, that sounds like pregnancy hormones, no? :D Everything I see your siggy, I get super excited for you! 4 weeks and 1 day!!! OMG! :D

Lol I think it's more fear and paranoia based on my past than hormones. The hormones might be making it worse though.



n.miller said:


> Confuzion - I've got everything crossed for you that this is your sticky bean.
> 
> DH told me that as soon as I get a BFP he will purchase the paint for our nursery, even if it's not a sticky bean. He knows how much I thrive on planning and prepping.

Thanks n.miller. I'm a big planner too but have become a little superstitious/ I don't want to jinx this lately. But I look forward to feeling more comfortable doing more prepping :D

Macy - 7 DPO is so so early. I wouldn't even expect symptoms that early. Hang in there!


----------



## macydarling

Thank you so much ladies. I think I always just try so so hard to be positive and optimistic and the eventually all the anxiety and uncertainty just wells up and explodes. Being able to vent here helps so much. Sometimes my job, being a nanny, helps but lately it just makes me sad. Like Im tired of always being the nanny, never the mom. It just isnt the same...

Ok. Enough doom and gloom. Ilovetomatoes my luteal phase is usually 14 days? I believe? AF is due a week from today exactly.

Confuzion---I feel like I put a lot of unnecessary pressure on myself comparing every cycle to the symptoms I had with my bfp. I had symptoms early with that so then I get all discouraged like oh, no chance then. Im a little dramatic sometimes.


----------



## confuzion

I did the same. I swore up and down I was out this cycle. I got a BFP at 10 DPO with my previous pregnancies and this time I got a BFN and thought that it's it. It's done. I didn't feel pregnant either. I think it's a protective mechanism. We convince ourselves that we're out to soften the blow if we are.

It caught me by total surprise and I'm hoping the same happens for you!


----------



## macydarling

confuzion said:


> I did the same. I swore up and down I was out this cycle. I got a BFP at 10 DPO with my previous pregnancies and this time I got a BFN and thought that it's it. It's done. I didn't feel pregnant either. I think it's a protective mechanism. We convince ourselves that we're out to soften the blow if we are.
> 
> It caught me by total surprise and I'm hoping the same happens for you!


This gives me hope. Thank you! I also got my bfp at 10dpo last time. I am almost afraid to test early again. The bfns are such a slap in the face. 
I am very happy for you though confuzion! Only a little jealous :)


----------



## confuzion

You'll be carrying that rainbow belly soon enough :hugs:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Ladies, I have been curious and trying to find out how long does it takes for the blastocyst to implant. here is a little something that can hopefully help some of us and give us a little hope...just a little :)

"Just because the fertilised egg 'can' arrived in the womb at 5dpo it doesn't necessary mean it will immiediately start to implant, often the fertilised egg floats around for a while before decided to embed and dig itself in. It usually takes about a week on average for implantation to start but i can happen anywhere between 6dpo and 12dpo. 

Implantation 'can' happen in as little as one day but can take up to 4 or 5 full days to complete and for the blatocyst to completely attach.It can then take a further 2 to 4 days for your kidneys to process the hcg and secrete it into your urine so it can be picked up on a HPT."


----------



## macydarling

Thanks tomatoes that is interesting to know! Kind of funny to imagine the little egg floating around in there! 

Come on! Implant already! Lol.


----------



## bluefish1980

Well ladies, tomorrow I will be 10 DPO and I plan on testing. I do not expect to see a BFP but feel its a good day to start to POAS.

The baby psychic said 6 was a lucky day for me and tomorrow is 6th of the 6th so fingers crossed.........

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## smiley4442

Sorry about the :bfn: Just remember your not out til that ugly :witch: shows!


So my OPK this morning was even lighter than yesterday (yay). So it's looking like that was my positive :happydance: That makes today 1DPO, my 10DPO falls on June 14, thinking of waiting to test on June 15th-It would make a hell of a fathers day gift wouldn't it. Just a little scared and don't want another chemical.

Heres my schedule

CD5-PM
6-:nope:
7-pm
8-pm
9-pm
10-:nope:
11-(POS OPK)-Afternoon & PM
12-PM

Today I'm cd13 (1DPO) and we plan on tonight then tomorrow and going to try to do every other day the next week just in case.


----------



## smiley4442

Good luck Blue fish!!!


----------



## fairyy

Melly: Good BD and cycle day chart :thumbup:. How long your cycles are and when you ovulate ? 

My cycles are 28/29day long. Few times it can be 30day, like this time I am expecting a 30day cycle based on my "O'' day on cd16.

cd10-No
cd11-PM
cd12-No 
cd13-PM (ewcm)
cd14-No (ewcm)
cd15-PM (ewcm),(+opk)
cd16-No (ewcm),(+opk)


----------



## macydarling

Oooh not feeling quite right now, but more in the way of I think Im getting sick! My randomly runny nose and sneezing has now multiplied into a sore throat and coughing as well. I am terribly flushed and just felt so hot that I took my temp and it is 99.0. Not really a fever but still a but elevated. Im a little upset as I just dealt with a throat thing less than 2 weeks ago! I seem to always catch what the kids I nanny for have. They arent currently sick though. Who knows where I picked this yuk up! It is going to interrupt my symptom spotting :| Ugh.


----------



## kwynia

When I had the BFP in march i got a nasty stomach flu the day after O so it masked a lot of my symptoms that month. It was also acquired from one of my daycare kids :p


----------



## KrissyB

Good luck tomorrow, blue! FXed you get your :bfp:! :dust:


----------



## n.miller

I'm 99% sure that I'm out for June. Been feeling menstrual cramps on and off all day.


----------



## Lynny77

So I just came back from my regular doctor regarding my blood work and my sugar is high. All that stress for sugar! Actually I'm glad that's the worst of it. I'm not much of a sugar person so it is strange- but I was drinking a coffee when I did the blood work and I'm wondering if that had something to do with it. Didn't that happen to you ILT?

Also, looks like my follicles are getting bigger and gearing up to ovulate. The fertility clinic wants me in everyday now until I ovulate which I'm suspecting will be sunday or monday. Still trying to shift my work schedule to accommodate it. I don't have time to work! I'm trying to make a baby! lol. Now my last worry is my hubby's SA results. Not sure when we'll get those. 

Hope everyone is doing well! I didn't get a chance to scroll through the posts yet but I will:)


----------



## Lynny77

n.miller menstrual cramps are good! So many women experience that and think it's menstrual cramps but it's baby cramps! Fx to you!


----------



## confuzion

Yay on growing follies Lynny! Hope the SA comes back good. 

And I'm betting the coffee definitely affected the sugar.


----------



## confuzion

N.miller - what Lynny said!


----------



## fairyy

Lynny: Yay you are so close to ovulation. 
Ha ha. No time for work. Try and make that baby. I wish my husband would think like that. For him work comes first.


----------



## fairyy

I am also having those PMS cramps and bloating at 9dpo. It started from yesterday. Come on Wednesday.


----------



## n.miller

Lynny - glad you got good news. FX for you. And thanks!

Confuzion - thanks!

Fairy - same as my DH. We argue over that sometimes.


----------



## smiley4442

During my pregnancy I had cramps too. We were 1.5 weeks away from going out of town to Vegas and I was excited that I was cramping and going to get my period now instead of on vacation. Needless to say, I never got AF and found out about 1.5 months later I was pregnant. I swore I was fixing to start too. The cramps were exactly the same.


----------



## smiley4442

Krissy-how was the OPK today?


----------



## MegNE922

Hi girls! Back from vacation. AF joined us &#128548;. Tomorrow is my cycle day 5. I should start Clomid but I'm wondering of I should take it again. It wouldn't really hurt I guess but I'm worried about the heart break. I have a MD apt the 10th to talk with the OB about getting my ovaries checked.


----------



## smiley4442

Meg sorry to hear AF got you! Hoping your Dr Visit goes ok!!


----------



## hunni12

BFN on frer yesterday but im supposed to O 7 days from now and for some reason I still got a line on my opk??
 



Attached Files:







bfn.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 12









opk.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## KrissyB

To all the girls with cramps - I hope they turn out to be implantation or baby cramps :af: 

Smiley - More negative than ever today, but I got some spotting so I think tomorrow or Friday will be O day. Now that I've gotten this cold under control a little, I think I can rely on my temps a bit again too

Hunni - I think with OPKs (at least with the cheapies), the second line has to be as dark or darker than the control. It's not like a hpt where any line is positive. I've had a faint opk line for almost a solid week now, but still haven't gotten a "positive" opk result (CD 12).


----------



## n.miller

Meg - sorry about AF. How was your trip otherwise? Did you get to watch the fireworks?


So far I have survived my first 1000 mg dose of metformin! Yay. My stomach is actually less upset than when I was taking 500 mg.


----------



## smiley4442

Krissy, my light lines went all the way down to no lines then I got my positive, hope thats how it works for you. 

NMiller thats good!


----------



## jmandrews

n.miller said:


> I'm 99% sure that I'm out for June. Been feeling menstrual cramps on and off all day.

Doesn't mean u are out yet. I had that with my DD and my last pregnancy. FX'd!


----------



## smiley4442

Nmiller when I said that was good I was referring to your stomach hand handling the metformen.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Blue, FX for tomorrow! 

N . Miller, temp is still looking good though. Cramping sounds like a good symptom. 

Lynny, yes! High sugar level probably cuz of my sugary coffee. Glad that you 
found out it was nothing serious. I'm so excited for you this month! If you ever stop by the bay area, let me know. Maybe we can meet up for dinner. :)

Meg, sorry about the AF. Good luck with the doctor appointment. 

Hunni, sorry about the BFN.


----------



## n.miller

smiley4442 said:


> Nmiller when I said that was good I was referring to your stomach hand handling the metformen.

LOL thanks smiley. I know.



jmandrews said:


> Doesn't mean u are out yet. I had that with my DD and my last pregnancy. FX'd!

thanks jm



Ilovetomatoes said:


> N . Miller, temp is still looking good though. Cramping sounds like a good symptom.

Thanks ILT. 

Trying to be hopeful, but expect AF has become a defense mechanism. It hurts way too much to get my hopes up about it. I'm trying to be as mentally prepared for it as possible.


----------



## frenchie35

My temp continues to take a nose dive! I guess these cramps and nausea are from a progesterone drop. I think I'll skip taking my temp until AF shows or I'm late. Those low temps in the morning are just too disappointing.


----------



## KatO79

Well AF showed up today so I'm out:cry:

Feeling *really* frustrated right now, seems no matter what we try, we can't seem to get our bfp.

So I'm going to be basically a "Not trying, not preventing" until we get some help from a fertility clinic. Still waiting on getting DH's sperm test results and witing for our GP to send me to some tests if he's even planning on doing that anytime soon:coffee:


----------



## macydarling

Well ladies, my cold/sore throat/slight fever from yesterday has mysteriously vanished. The tww must have officially driven me looney tunes and I imagined all of it. 8dpo. So close but so far away :|


----------



## twinkie2

:hugs: kat and all others that got AF, unfortunately I think I'm not far behind you all, temp has gone down 2 days in a row, so thinking AF by Sunday for sure. Total bfn this morning, so now just waiting for the witch and [-o&lt; that somehow she doesn't show


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Hi im ladybirdgb and im a pregnancy test addict :haha:

No seriously I really am becoming one im trying to limit myself to one a day. I started testing at 4dpo (yes I knew I would not see a positive lol) I just wanted to try I think im going insane:shrug:


----------



## darkriver

Looks like Its the start bfp,:happydance: Its a very faint positive. I am going to give it two days but test again.


----------



## twinkie2

Welcome ladybird!

DR-:wohoo: post a pic for us!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Kat sorry AF got you. I totally understand how you feel. Hopefully you'll have an answer soon. 

Frenchie, Twinkie, N . Miller, looks like we are in the same boat. 

Temp is slowly going down. I have my acupuncturist appt today and I'll ask her whst is up w/ the nausea, cramping, etc. I even have yellowish greenish snotty looking discharge a couple of days ago and never had EWCM ever. sorry for the TMI. I have a feeling that my hormones are playing with me. Grrr. Well...a couple more days and some of us will find out what's going on.


----------



## kwynia

8 dpo here, last night I had a lot of cramping while lying in bed and I've started feeling some UTI type pain that kinda runs down from under my belly button to my lower pelvis. Not really feeling pregnant/not pregnant today, just neutral. The only thing that is really bothering me is a constant ache in my lower back, but pretty sure that happens every month around this time.

Lots of :dust: & :hugs: everyone


----------



## twinkie2

Curious to see what your accupunturist thinks ILT! I feel like this cycle I had the most symptoms, goes to show, doesn't really mean much until you get those two pink lines :haha:


----------



## KrissyB

So I'm a little confused today. I had spotting yesterday, and a great temp drop today... so I would think that means I'm Oing. But I haven't had a positive OPK yet, and I'm checking more than once a day! This morning was an early check and I know I didn't hold right... but is it really that sensitive?

Is it possible that any/all of the drugs I'm on might have messed up the OPK (augementin, Mucinex, robitussin dm, advil, albuterol)?


----------



## Deal9027

Lynny - Sooooooo happy you got all good reports from your Dr's appt!!! I have lots of hope for you this cycle Fx Fx Fx!!!!!!

Also holding out hope for you Twinkie, ILT, Macy, Kwynia and everyone else on the verge of testing/AF Fx Fx Fx!!!!!

:hi: to all the lovely ladies on this thread!! I hope everyone is doing well <3


----------



## macydarling

So sorry for those who were caught by AF. Nasty witch!

POAS party starts tomorrow for me. Im not expecting much as that will be 9dpo but I need to pee on something before I go insane!

I have had diarrhea today and my toast this morning made me a bit nauseous but that could be from eating a bit too much ice cream last night. My slight fever/sore throat/cough is gone by nose is still runny. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## cutieq

macydarling said:


> So sorry for those who were caught by AF. Nasty witch!
> 
> POAS party starts tomorrow for me. Im not expecting much as that will be 9dpo but I need to pee on something before I go insane!
> 
> I have had diarrhea today and my toast this morning made me a bit nauseous but that could be from eating a bit too much ice cream last night. My slight fever/sore throat/cough is gone by nose is still runny.
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Good luck Macy!!


----------



## n.miller

For everyone who got AF - so sorry.

ILT, Twinkie - right there with you guys. 0.3 temp drop this morning. The :witch: is on her way here. 

Trying to focus on the positives - as soon as she shows I call the doc and start a bunch of new meds and get my HSG done. And I'm going to Disney worry free. Still, wish it was a BFP.


----------



## confuzion

Kat - I'm so sorry about AF

ladybird - welcome :hugs:

macy - good luck with your POAS party!

kwynia - sounding good!!!

darkriver - yay congrats, let's see it!

I'm still holding out hope for the rest of you ladies! Not out until the witch shows!


----------



## darkriver

Its too faint :(. I am convinced its an evap, but I go through this everytime.


----------



## confuzion

FX it will be darker when you retest :hugs:.


----------



## smiley4442

KatO79 said:


> Well AF showed up today so I'm out:cry:
> 
> Feeling *really* frustrated right now, seems no matter what we try, we can't seem to get our bfp.
> 
> So I'm going to be basically a "Not trying, not preventing" until we get some help from a fertility clinic. Still waiting on getting DH's sperm test results and witing for our GP to send me to some tests if he's even planning on doing that anytime soon:coffee:

AWW :hugs: so sorry Kat.


----------



## smiley4442

DR- congrats can't wait to see a dark line!

Macy- Gl on testing tomorrow.

Krissy- I'm really not sure, but I'd trust your temps and body before I would an OPK. I've heard that it doesn't work with everyone. Look at my test, it was almost as dark as the control but I'm pretty sure that was my positive.

So sorry for all the ones who got AF. :( :hugs:


Me, I'm 2dpo and have 1 more OPK to take so I'm going to take it just in case and hoping that i get all white and it will ease my mind that I hit my "o" this month!


----------



## macydarling

Thanks ladies!


----------



## KatO79

smiley4442 said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> Well AF showed up today so I'm out:cry:
> 
> Feeling *really* frustrated right now, seems no matter what we try, we can't seem to get our bfp.
> 
> So I'm going to be basically a "Not trying, not preventing" until we get some help from a fertility clinic. Still waiting on getting DH's sperm test results and witing for our GP to send me to some tests if he's even planning on doing that anytime soon:coffee:
> 
> AWW :hugs: so sorry Kat.Click to expand...

Thank you smiley4442:hugs: I'm sure I'll be ready in the next week or so just in time for my fertile period when it's most important for me to be positive and relaxed. But to do that I need to vent first :rofl: I've started a vent thread in the over 35 forum to get it out of my system.

I'm sorry to everyone else who's also seen the witch's arrival, I know how depressing it is:( Here's hoping July will be our lucky month :dust:


----------



## twinkie2

It will be there next time darkriver!!! So excited for you and have everything crossed!

n.miller-hate to see that you are joining ILT and me with dropping temps, boooo!! But glad you can enjoy disney and get to the docs for an hsg!


----------



## MellyH

macy - those symptoms sound good so far!

smiley - I don't usually hope for a negative OPK, but I will just this once ;) :lol:

4DPO here. Waiting waiting!


----------



## KrissyB

ILT, Twinkie, and N.Miller :( So sorry for the dropped temps :hugs: Keeping my fingers crossed the witch stays away anyway.

Macy - FXed you get a :bfp: soon! 

Smiley - It defintiely sounds like you O'ed already (and had a good chance to catch the eggy), but I'd POAS for every last OPK I had too :haha:

AFM, I'm hoping to get in lots of BDing over the next two days to cover all my bases... be it Today, Tomorrow, or the day after that I actually O. Then hopefully I can just go by my temps to figure out when the TWW wait begins!


----------



## MellyH

I'm sure your husband HATES that plan, Krissy. :lol:


----------



## smiley4442

LOL Thanks Melly!! If I get another surge today, I think my Hubby will kill me lol. We've had more bd in the last 2 weeks then the last year (keep in mind I was preggo last year, we're old but not that Old yet lol)

Krissy, how are you feeling??? Get tons of bding in! I'm 2dpo and can't wait to test! But I'm waiting to test on 11dpo. That will be fathers day and I thought if its positive it will be exciting. But then again it could be a huge disappointment too. We will see.


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi ladies. Jumping onto this thread. I am going to be testing on or about June 16.


----------



## KrissyB

MellyH said:


> I'm sure your husband HATES that plan, Krissy. :lol:

LOL - I've been a little anxious about us getting over zealous and wearing out too early, so I've been stringing him along waiting for O. I think he's more anxious to find out my temps and POAS results than I am! :haha:

Smiley - I've definitely felt a lot better.... the ear pain is rough without advil, the room spins around every so often, and I'm a little worried about a coughing fit after BD (going back to the "hold the gold" convo earlier in this thread lol)..... But a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do LOL.
At least it's not a head cold, so I don't look as bad as I feel lol.


----------



## KrissyB

LOL re-reading that last post... I feel like I'm preparing to go in for battle :gun:


----------



## smiley4442

Welcome AKN and good luck!

Krissy, lol that's great. And you need to "hold the gold for at least 10 minutes" lol. But if you dont bd you won't have the gold to begin with so if you happen to cough some out, at least there was some there to begin with:wohoo:


----------



## confuzion

Welcome and good luck aknqtpie.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi ladies, this thread moves super fast again. I can barely catch up. 

Melly, 4 DPO! I can't remember if it's you or someone else. Do you have 10 days LP? If you do, Yaayy 6 more days!!

DR, can't wait for you next test! Hopefully it'll get darker tomorrow :). 

Macy, POAS! Yaayy. 

Twinkie, I feel the same regarding symptoms. This cycle I have totally different symptoms. This morning, I had to put APB on my cervix. I lost it for a bit :p. Just found it a few minutes ago but it feels like it's blended in and I can't reach the opening. Don't know what that means but never happened before. I was checking to see if AF is going to show up soon :p. I'll ask my acupuncturist if the herbs I've been taking are the cause of my symptoms. 

Hmmm...my nipples are itching and they feels a bit tender? trying not to get excited over here. 3pm can't come soon enough. I need answer and hoping that my acupuncturist can give me something. I think her role in my life right now is more of a TTC counselor!! ahahahah. 

To all of the new ladies, welcome! 

FX for everyone else and lots of :dust:


----------



## MellyH

ILT, when my cervix is so mushy that I can barely find it, that's usually a sign of ovulation for me!

My period is due 9-ish days. How will I wait so long?!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Melly, I don't know how you haven't even POAS once since TTC. Kudos to you!! :D My body is doing weird things this cycle. I think I am going to chalk it up as hormone issue. :D


----------



## MellyH

Yep, still a POAS virgin. :lol: No kudos needed - I'm just too cheap and afraid of BFNs/false positives!


----------



## smiley4442

Took my last OPK and it still had a light line, but it isn't darker so I guess that is good. Just a little paranoid lol. Going out of town for the weekend but I'm sure I will be in and out. Its such a long drive.


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies!

So at the fertility clinic this morning based on the follicle scan she told me I was going to ovulate this weekend. What's funny though was I did an opk for fun and it was completely negative. I'm cd15 right now and I usually get a positive on the monitor or on the opk on cd17 so it makes sense I'll ovulate this weekend. Maybe my lh will spike tomorrow or sunday? I'm interested to see when the surge happens with relation to when I actually ovulate.

The crappy thing is that I couldn't get rid of my trip this weekend:( The nurse tells me I'll ovulate this weekend and now I have to fly away from my husband. Booo! He came home for lunch and we had an afternoon delight:) hopefully those swimmers can hang out for a little while. I'm home Sunday evening and I suspect I'll ovulate on Sunday so hopefully we can catch the egg then. 

ILT I can't wait to hear what your accupuncturist says! I know cervix position isn't the best indicator but mine is always so low before af so I think that's a great sign!

Melly you're almost there! I'm the same. Hate the heartbreak of a bfn. It kills me.

Smiley- hopefully you caught your egg!

Krissy glad you're feeling better! Hopefully you'll ovulate this weekend!

Deal how are you? Your opk's getting darker?

Confuzion- I talked too big and now I won't get to do it twice a day lol. Maybe my body can hold up until Monday and I'll get two in:) Hope you're feeling better!

Twinkie- hopefully the witch stays far away! I'm still holding out hope.

Hunni- sorry for the bfn. Hopefully you'll catch the egg this cycle!

Fairry hope you're doing well!

Macy the cold symptoms coming and going are a great sign!

Ok hope I didn't miss anyone just going off a very poor memory lol.


----------



## Deal9027

Lynny - you are just awesome!! Just wanted you to know that :) Does this mean you get to go to San Fran?!?! I have lots of hope & positive vibes that you catch that eggy!!!!!!!! Fx Fx Fx 

And I got a pretty dark line on my OPK so I think I'll O over the wkend too!!!! We can hang out in the TWW together again & Cutie will be right there with us too :friends:


----------



## fairyy

Lynny: Yay afternoon delight ;)
Two days gap won't hurt. I get my first opk the day before ovulation. Btw I get three days of positives.


----------



## confuzion

If your OPKs are not getting darker I'm hoping your body will hold off until Monday and you can get that 2 in a day in lynny :winkwink:


----------



## macydarling

Cramping. Feels like AF is coming :| 

On CD 22. Wtf.


----------



## smiley4442

macydarling said:


> Cramping. Feels like AF is coming :|
> 
> On CD 22. Wtf.

Macy, could it be implantation cramping?


----------



## macydarling

Im not sure? Im at 8dpo.

The cramps magically disappeared though...for now!


----------



## kwynia

Nooo :af: stay away!


----------



## MellyH

Macy, I'm going for implantation!


----------



## smiley4442

8dpo is really early for AF unless you have unreliable ones. I would go with Implantation too. Implantation usually takes place 6-12 days after you ovulate so your right in the middle of that timing. I hope it is!!


----------



## macydarling

Thank you! That is reassuring. They are back again. Its like on and off.

The earliest AF has come is CD 24. Today is 22. But that past 3 or so mos she has been 28 exactly.


----------



## smiley4442

macydarling said:


> Thank you! That is reassuring. They are back again. Its like on and off.
> 
> The earliest AF has come is CD 24. Today is 22. But that past 3 or so mos she has been 28 exactly.

Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## fairyy

Fingers crossed Macy for no AF.


----------



## cutieq

Implant. Implant. FX Macy!


----------



## macydarling

Thank you ladies :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

Macy - Hoping it is implanting!! :dust:


----------



## KrissyB

Deal and Lynny - We might all be weekend-O buddies :) FXed we all catch the eggy :dust:


----------



## labellavie

AF showed right on schedule. :cry: TTC is NOT my favorite thing now. I guess we are onto July. I will O around the 20th of June hopefully. Since TTC my cycles have been 30 days instead of 26-28.... Is this normal????


----------



## smiley4442

labellavie, so sorry about AF :hugs: but your cycles could have been that all along, you just might notice it more since your keeping an eye on it. Mine run 28-30 too.


----------



## confuzion

FX it's implantation Macy. 

Sorry about AF labella :hugs:.


----------



## n.miller

FX for all you ladies waiting to O.

Sorry for those of you who got AF. 

I'm sure the :witch: will get me this cycle. Cramps have been bad (as they usually are at this point), and temp is decreasing. It's ok. A March baby would be great. Early spring is beautiful here.


----------



## MellyH

Awwww beautiful spring babies! Arriving with the flowers! I can't wait. :D


----------



## frenchie35

@macy : I've been having cramping on and off everyday since Monday (CD 7). I also have been having this weird feeling of a string being pulled behind my hipbone. I have also lost my appetite and have nausea and can't finish my meals. So not like me!


----------



## macydarling

Frenchie that sounds similiar to me! The cramps have gone away but I woke up a bit nauseated and hungry at once.

Tested....BFN on frer at 9dpo. The horror! I will try again at 11dpo on Monday.


----------



## bluefish1980

Well, I tested yesterday at 10dpo. At first I thought I saw a line, but when I looked a few minutes later it was BFN.

Temps have been rubbish all cycle so not sure what to make of that. I guess time will tell.


----------



## n.miller

Good morning everyone and happy weekend!

Temp plummeted this morning. Should be seeing AF soon.


----------



## KatO79

labellavie said:


> AF showed right on schedule. :cry: TTC is NOT my favorite thing now. I guess we are onto July. I will O around the 20th of June hopefully. Since TTC my cycles have been 30 days instead of 26-28.... Is this normal????

So sorry AF got you too:( But it sounds like we have very similar cycles, I'll be O'ing the 18th (most likely) or maybe the 19th of June myself:thumbup:

Don't know if it's normal, the only time I went over the 28 day mark was when I had my chemical (my "period" started CD 32/33) but I guess one could go a couple of days over the norm:shrug:


----------



## Tryin4num3

Im so sorry yall have gotten af... but for those who think shes coming don't give up yet... Im having sore breasts and cramping since about 5-6 dpo... I feel like shes coming also... due the 13-15th for af... Fx'd we all get BFP soon!!


----------



## KrissyB

Sorry for all those found by the :witch: but like others mentioned, spring babies would be wonderful.

as for those testing - 9 and 10 dpo is still early! Don't give up yet.

afm - forget an o temp dip. Lol I think I may be dying. I didn't know temps got this low. Holding for todays opk now


----------



## twinkie2

It's official, I'm out, onto the doctors in 9 days to check some things out and see what's going on.


----------



## twinkie2

ILT! :happydance: temp went up a bit for you I see!!!


----------



## akilgore2012

Good morning! I just can't catch up with everything that has gone on in this thread! It is crazy fast!
So sorry for all that AF has gotten! Such a bummer!! I'm looking forward to all the positive tests coming soon! I can feel it happening in a few days!!

AFM: I'm about 6DPO according to my OPKs. My temps are crazy because I just can't wake up at the same time everyday. Impossible for me. I love sleep too much. Haha. Especially if my 9 month old wakes up in the middle of the night. I've been having light cramps the past 2 days and today I have a little backache.


----------



## kwynia

I was thinking about testing today, but i woke up at 5:30 to pee and was still half asleep so I didn't remember until mid stream lol. And I was in the bathroom that doesnt have all my test stuff. Only 9 dpo so it probably would have been BFN anyway. I have been trying to dismiss most of my symptoms so far, but starting last night I have been "cramping" very low, almost like UTI, its pretty steady and achey. With my luck it probably is a UTI ha ha :) Also, this morning i coughed and felt a gush of fluid (eww) ran to the bathroom thinking AF but it was just massive amounts of watery cm, whatever that means?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Getting ready to leave the house to go to a fair but want to say a quick hi to my bnb ladies!

Twinkie, I'm sorry af got you. Regarding temp, I'm calling it a fluke. Didn't sleep well last night. 2nd night with night sweat..I know...disgusting. not sure what's up with the night sweat. It's 73 inside the house. 

Confuzion, just want to give you a massive :hugs:

I'll catch up later today with everyone else


----------



## Tryin4num3

kwynia said:


> I was thinking about testing today, but i woke up at 5:30 to pee and was still half asleep so I didn't remember until mid stream lol. And I was in the bathroom that doesnt have all my test stuff. Only 9 dpo so it probably would have been BFN anyway. I have been trying to dismiss most of my symptoms so far, but starting last night I have been "cramping" very low, almost like UTI, its pretty steady and achey. With my luck it probably is a UTI ha ha :) Also, this morning i coughed and felt a gush of fluid (eww) ran to the bathroom thinking AF but it was just massive amounts of watery cm, whatever that means?

I am having the same things going on a constant dull cramp in my hoo-ha.. I have a feeling af is coming.. Last month was insanely odd.. I had every symptom in the books from very sore breasts to nausea and dizziness... Only for AF to come 6 days early.. This month I have dull cramping and a lot of watery cm TMI yuck... And sorta tender breasts and that's about it.. This is the only time in years that I experienced ewcm during what I believe to be O... and it was TONS TMI... lol I am almost to the point of giving up.. I feel it may never happen... oh the joys of TTC..


----------



## macydarling

Sorry to those caught by that witch :(

Kwynia...maybe for the best you didnt test! Im 9dpo too and got BFN. I know it is early but I still feel down on myself. Like there should be a faint something something there. Oh well! Im not testing again til Monday!


----------



## kwynia

I will try and hold out too ;)


----------



## MellyH

kwynia, sounds promising so far!! 

Twinkie, sorry about the witch. :(

akilgore, I'm right behind you (5DPO). When will you test??


----------



## akilgore2012

MellyH said:


> kwynia, sounds promising so far!!
> 
> Twinkie, sorry about the witch. :(
> 
> akilgore, I'm right behind you (5DPO). When will you test??


I'm going to try to hold out until 9DPO. Then it is on! Unless AF comes first....


----------



## shterr612

Testing on Monday too! Fx'd!


----------



## KrissyB

OPK negative again.... Well, I'll keep checking, but I'm going by temp and symptoms at this point.


----------



## bluefish1980

Sorry to those who AF arrived. 

Don't give up hope. On another thread, a lady has been trying for 3 tears and finally got her BFP this cycle! It gives us all hope!

AFM - Ok, I swear I can see a very very faint line on an IC this afternoon. Trying (and failing) to not to get too excited just yet.

I need to do something to keep myself busy or it's all I'll think about!


----------



## akilgore2012

Can you post a picture bluefish?! I know we would all love to see it!


----------



## twinkie2

Figured I'd get this going for those that got AF :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2187431-july-testers-fun-sun-poas.html


----------



## bluefish1980

I don't think the phone will pick it up, but I'll try.


----------



## MellyH

bluefish, you can't just say that and leave! GET BACK HERE WITH A PICTURE!


----------



## cravemyheart

I've got the tiniest bit of blood. So either its Implantation or my long awaited AF. Im not sure. But I'll report back once the bleeding stops. I put on a pad just encase but I dont think i'll need it.


----------



## KrissyB

Blue - Pictures please!!! FXed it gets darker for you!

Crave - Sounds like it could be implantation! FXed :dust:

AFM - I just did the math.... and either (1) I O'ed today and just had no luck catching the surge on the OPKs, (2) This is going to be a long cycle for me (usually I average 26 days), or (3) I have short LPs.... 
LOL I don't really love any of those options, but I'm hoping it's door number (1).


----------



## bluefish1980

It's not showing up on the pics but I can still see it with my naked eye.

How do I add photos from my phone? Am I being daft?


----------



## bluefish1980

Heres one pic
 



Attached Files:







photo 1(1).jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 30


----------



## bluefish1980

And another. I dont think the phone has picked it up though.
 



Attached Files:







photo 2(1).jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 28


----------



## twinkie2

I see it in both pics bf!!! Congrats!


----------



## smiley4442

Sorry for the AFs. 

Krissy here's hoping you caught your O!

Congrats blue! I see a line in both 

Crave here's hoping its IB


----------



## bluefish1980

Thanks ladies, just don't want to get my hopes up till the line gets darker.


----------



## MellyH

I definitely see a shadow or the outline of where the line should be in the first one.


----------



## akilgore2012

I can see it in the second one!!


----------



## MegNE922

n.miller said:


> Meg - sorry about AF. How was your trip otherwise? Did you get to watch the fireworks?
> 
> 
> So far I have survived my first 1000 mg dose of metformin! Yay. My stomach is actually less upset than when I was taking 500 mg.

We did! It was so amazing I was so emotional lol. Ohh The magic of Disney lol.


----------



## n.miller

Twinkie - sorry about AF.

Meg - wishes is my favorite.

Congrats to those who I may have seen a line. I am a horrible line spotter.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Just check CP and CM. Got smears of blood. AF is on her way. FX yo everyone else!


----------



## macydarling

:(

Are you sure it's her tomatoes? So sorry :'(


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Macy, I'm about 50/50 right now. Feeling very very mild cramp. I think it should arrive tomorrow. We'll see I guess :)


----------



## macydarling

FX it isnt her!!!


----------



## kwynia

Sorry ILT :hugs:

Im starting to get the feeling that this IS my month, but I hate that feeling. Oh man, I'm really entering the crazy days before AF....in 2 days I will be sure it is NOT my month.


----------



## n.miller

ILT - so sorry. Right there with you. I'm getting the exact same brown discharge I had last month the day before AF showed up. I expect she'll be here tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## confuzion

FX it's not the witch ILT!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I'm thinking the HSG procedure I did a couple of weeks ago might messed up my cycle. Oh well. Moving on to the next cycle. 

Kywnia FX!


----------



## twinkie2

ILT & n.miller-sorry the witch might be at the door, hoping that it's just a little spotting and nothing more :hugs:

FX kywnia!!


----------



## frenchie35

@ILT : I also had a HSG at the end of April, but I heard that increases your chances of conception over the 3 months after the procedure. I guess it cleans out your tubes and straightens them out.


----------



## macydarling

BFN again today...urgh! 

Feeling extremely out. I really dont feel pg. Boo.


----------



## macydarling

Nice evap on my FRER from yesterday though. How rude.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Frenchie, unfortunately, my HSG only opened my left tube. My right tube is blocked. So if I ovulated from my right tube this cycle, there is no possible way to get a BFP. Maybe next month I'll O from my left tube :D


----------



## xheylove

AF arrived this morning. I had a feeling. When I was pregnant with Harrison, I just KNEW and this time, I just knew that I wasn't. Oh well. Hopefully I'll be able to test at the end of this month - af was a few days late so who knows what my cycle will do this time.


----------



## twinkie2

Sorry xhey :hugs:


----------



## Tryin4num3

I believed I o'd around the 30th as I had an abundance of ewcm on the 29th.. I really am feeling like im out this month... I have a constant dull cramp with some mild on and off af like cramps.. Sore bbs and and upset stomach with tmi loose bms and gassy..... preparing myself for the worst.. Im not very confident in this month... 

1-7 DPO- Felt nothing
8-9DPO- dull cramps, sore bbs, upset stomach,gassy

feels like af is on her way early... As she's not due until the 13-15th... which is a 28-30 day cycle..


----------



## n.miller

Really getting irritated with my body and mixed signals. Temp went back up this morning by .4 degrees. Still getting a pinkish brown tinge to my urine, had no cramps yesterday and some slight ones today, but no AF. Ugh...


In other news, I decided that BFP or not I'm taking a picture of 3 Mickey ear hats while in Disney next weekend to use as an expecting announcement when the time is right. Everyone I know is doing it with shoes. I like Mickey better.


----------



## xheylove

n.miller said:


> In other news, I decided that BFP or not I'm taking a picture of 3 Mickey ear hats while in Disney next weekend to use as an expecting announcement when the time is right. Everyone I know is doing it with shoes. I like Mickey better.

LOVE that idea!


----------



## confuzion

ILT - FX you O from the left now!!

xhey - sorry :(

n.miller - LOVE that idea!!


----------



## confuzion

macy - definitely not out yet!


----------



## kwynia

Used my ic today, Bfn, no shadows or anything so I didnt pic. I don't know how i feel, there is something going on down below and the pain in my lower back is so specific. My cm is starting to dry up but my cervix is high. I dont know...just going to try and be patient :) "try" being the pertinent word in that sentence.


----------



## KrissyB

nmiller - love the Mickey ears idea - definitely better than the shoes

afm - another negative opk, and temps still pretty low (although slight raise today). Cd15 and usually 26 day cycles... Hopefully I oed yesterday and tomorrow temps will keep rising.


----------



## MellyH

Fingers crossed for another temperature rise, Krissy!

6DPO here. Last night I cried a bunch about a dog we saw running on the freeway (thinking someone had abandoned it and that it might get hit by a car), and this morning I have cramps on my left hand side. Probably progesterone, hoping for implantation though!


----------



## confuzion

FX those temps keep rising krissy.

Melly - implantation! implantation! :D


----------



## cravemyheart

Well, I finally got my long awaited AF. So, if they're a July thread, I'm headed that way.


----------



## confuzion

I'm sorry about AF crave. There is a July thread (started by our lovely twinkie). I will post the link to it in the first post. But here it is also: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2187431-july-testers-fun-sun-poas.html


----------



## smiley4442

Sorry to hear about those that have AF. 

Krissy. Hoping you caught your egg

N miller. We're huge Disney fans. So I absolutely think that's a great idea!

We are on our way home from our trip. Tired ugh. But we had fun. I'm 4 dpo. Working my way through the 2 WW.


----------



## MellyH

Awww sorry CMH. :(

Smiley, yay for a fun trip! You're a couple of days behind me. When are you planning on testing?


----------



## smiley4442

Melly Saturday I will be 10dpo but I'm thinking about waiting to Sunday since its Father's Day.


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies! Just popping in. I didn't get to get caught up but I will when I get home later tonight. I didn't get to go to San Fran it was Edmonton and Vancouver I was reassigned:( Ah well. So the nurse told me I was going to ovulate this weekend and yesterday I had this big glob of ewcm but my opk's negative still. I haven't done an opk today yet. I already feel so out this month with not being home to bd all weekend. 

Deal and Krissy have you o'd yet? Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## KrissyB

Lynny - I can't tell!! I certainly thought I would have, but all my OPKs have been negative too. I had a tiny increase in temp today, but still very low. I'm starting to worry that maybe I O very late, and that's why we haven't had much luck TTC #2 so far :( My cycles typically run on the short side (26 days) - so I'm very aware of every passing day now. 
Hopefully you O'ed early in the weekend and still had swimmers in there... or maybe you haven't O'ed at all yet, and will get home in time to catch the eggy!


----------



## bluefish1980

Well, I tested again today and it was :bfn: so looks like the last one was a nasty evap. I'm gutted!


----------



## curiousowl

Hey ladies, can I join you?! I know you're well into the thread but this is my first cycle finally Oing post-pill. (I stopped in January, so it's been a looong 5 months.) But I think it actually happened on CD34 this month! FF says CD33 but that was the same day as my positive OPK and that was in the late afternoon. Plus I had all kinds of cramps and weird symptoms on CD34. So I think I'm 2dpo today. I started Vitex in the middle of April. 

Hoping we caught that first egg! I bought some FRER's since were going to a wedding on the 21st and I'd like to know if I can drink. Will probably use one the morning before we leave on that trip (12dpo) since we're going to see my best friend for a couple days on our way to the wedding and I'd love to surprise her with the news. I don't think I'll be able to wait that long to test for the the first time though since I have a large stash of IC's that came with my OPKs and they've just been gathering dust for months, lol.


----------



## smiley4442

bluefish1980 said:


> Well, I tested again today and it was :bfn: so looks like the last one was a nasty evap. I'm gutted!

:hugs: sorry blue. How many dpo's are you? And remember your not out til the dreaded :witch: shows.


----------



## smiley4442

curiousowl said:


> Hey ladies, can I join you?! I know you're well into the thread but this is my first cycle finally Oing post-pill. (I stopped in January, so it's been a looong 5 months.) But I think it actually happened on CD34 this month! FF says CD33 but that was the same day as my positive OPK and that was in the late afternoon. Plus I had all kinds of cramps and weird symptoms on CD34. So I think I'm 2dpo today. I started Vitex in the middle of April.
> 
> Hoping we caught that first egg! I bought some FRER's since were going to a wedding on the 21st and I'd like to know if I can drink. Will probably use one the morning before we leave on that trip (12dpo) since we're going to see my best friend for a couple days on our way to the wedding and I'd love to surprise her with the news. I don't think I'll be able to wait that long to test for the the first time though since I have a large stash of IC's that came with my OPKs and they've just been gathering dust for months, lol.


good luck!!


----------



## bluefish1980

smiley4442 said:


> bluefish1980 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I tested again today and it was :bfn: so looks like the last one was a nasty evap. I'm gutted!
> 
> :hugs: sorry blue. How many dpo's are you? And remember your not out til the dreaded :witch: shows.Click to expand...

I'm 12 DPO today.


----------



## confuzion

Hopefully you're back in time to catch that egg Lynny!

Welcome curiousowl!


----------



## twinkie2

Good to see you here curiousowl! Haven't heard from you in awhile, good luck.

C-thanks for posting the link on page 1 for the July thread for those that got af :) You're the best:friends:


----------



## smiley4442

So I'm either getting sick or I'm showing early signs. I am EXTREMELY nauseous atm. (I'm only at the most 5 DPO-but I'm going by 4 just in case) I also have some light cramping, however since I'm on metformin I do tend to overlook the cramping.


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks ladies! So excited to be here. Thinking good thoughts for all.




twinkie2 said:


> Good to see you here curiousowl! Haven't heard from you in awhile, good luck.

Good to see you too! I'll update in the bcp thread soon :) It's been a frustrating few months but glad to be moving forward. I've been following though, I was so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## n.miller

Ok so... Need some advice - tmi below:


This morning and afternoon was definitely spotting. This evening, however, when I wiped, the tissue was brownish pink with bright red mucus. This is only when I wipe - there is no tint to the urine stream. AF will definitely be full force by tomorrow am. Should I consider everything today as spotting and start Cd 1 tomorrow, or consider today as cd1.


----------



## smiley4442

n.miller said:


> Ok so... Need some advice - tmi below:
> 
> 
> This morning and afternoon was definitely spotting. This evening, however, when I wiped, the tissue was brownish pink with bright red mucus. This is only when I wipe - there is no tint to the urine stream. AF will definitely be full force by tomorrow am. Should I consider everything today as spotting and start Cd 1 tomorrow, or consider today as cd1.

I was told cd1 would be the day you need to wear a pad or tampon. But I'm not positive. But that's what I've been doing.

Sorry about AF


----------



## Lynny77

Krissy hopefully you already o'd and the opk's missed your surge! It's so confusing and frustrating when you can't pinpoint it! 

Blue I'm so sorry for the bfn today. Huge hugs to you!

n.miller- I'd say tomorrow if af arrives in full force would be cd1. 

Smiley hopefully those cramps are a great sign!

Welcome curious!

Twinkie thank you for starting the July thread! Onwards and upwards!

Confuzion how are you feeling?

ILT how are you? I was sad I didn't make it out to your part of the country this weekend! Hopefully I'll get another chance next month!

I did another opk today and it was negative. So strange! The lh line was pretty dark though so it's very close to positive. I'll have my answer in the morning when I go back to the clinic and they'll be able to tell me. Though with them taking blood everytime I go in, my inner elbows are all bruised- it looks so bad!


----------



## Cheekygringo

Lol, decided to poas just for fun, even though it's way early. I thought I had a really bad evap... Until I realised I accidentally used an opk... Oh well, will have fun and poas tomorrow....


----------



## macydarling

BFN frer..11 dpo.


----------



## darkriver

Took an early test, that tells you 4 days before. Please tell me you can see a line. My hands were shaking when I took the pic haha
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0030.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## n.miller

Officially and irrevocably in for testing in July. Scheduled to O around the 24th. Hopefully AF only sticks around for her normal 4 days so she doesn't mess up vacay this weekend.

I think I actually prepared well for it this time. No tears or disappointment. Already called the RE and left a voicemail about the meds and the HSG.


----------



## twinkie2

Thank you curiousowl, it was a rough time, but looking forward to getting some answers soon!

n.miller-first day of full flow is cd1, so sounds like it would be today based on what you wrote, unless of course you are still only spotting today. Looks like your temp came back up a bit, curious if you have AF or spotting still, fx'd still for you!

Lynny-Oh I hope the doc tells you that you haven't O'd yet so you can get in a couple more chances at that eggy!!!

DR-I think I see something, but a little hard to see since the pic is a little blurry, fx'd for you dear, I really hope this is your sticky rainbow!!!


----------



## cutieq

Sorry Macy. You've got some days!

Darkriver, I think I see something


----------



## darkriver

I just took another and there is a line. Its fainter, but I think its because I drank half a can of coke before hand lol. Whats the chance of both being evaps haha. Its weird because I have been craving pickled onion for a couple of days.


----------



## twinkie2

I really think this is it for you DR! Take another tomorrow morning and post a pic again for us :happydance:


----------



## macydarling

I hope this is it for you darkriver!

Thanks cutie for the optimism. I cant seem to find mine. Ive only got sadness and disappointment here.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Pretty sure I'm out. Got a BFN today at 11 DPO. I have PMS-like symptoms & this month's chart is very similar to last month's. I really don't know what I'm doing wrong :( So frustrating.


----------



## n.miller

twinkie2 said:


> n.miller-first day of full flow is cd1, so sounds like it would be today based on what you wrote, unless of course you are still only spotting today. Looks like your temp came back up a bit, curious if you have AF or spotting still, fx'd still for you!

Thanks Twinkie, but I'm definitely out. AF is her normal full flow, but light self today. I'm lucky. I get 1 day of light, followed by 2 heavy flow days, 1 more light, and then a bit of spotting. But then I'm done. Cramps are worst today.


----------



## twinkie2

n.miller said:


> twinkie2 said:
> 
> 
> n.miller-first day of full flow is cd1, so sounds like it would be today based on what you wrote, unless of course you are still only spotting today. Looks like your temp came back up a bit, curious if you have AF or spotting still, fx'd still for you!
> 
> Thanks Twinkie, but I'm definitely out. AF is her normal full flow, but light self today. I'm lucky. I get 1 day of light, followed by 2 heavy flow days, 1 more light, and then a bit of spotting. But then I'm done. Cramps are worst today.Click to expand...

Yep, saw you hopped over to the July thread right after I posted:dohh: Glad to have your company again for another month, but sorry June wasn't your turn. Hopefully we'll both get our BFP's for July. Right now it looks like AF is due July 4th for me, told DH wouldn't that be a fun 4th weekend with that news. He's worried the doc is going to tell us to wait another month because of the timing on when I'm going into see him, I said screw that (literally :haha:) We're trying, even if it isn't an in an all out manner, I am most definitely not preventing!


----------



## Lynny77

Macy and Snow it's still early! Don't give up hope yet!

DR praying this is your sticky bean!

n.miller- sounds like you have a plan and that's great! When af comes it can be so difficult so kudos for you for being cool this month! I have high hopes for you for July!

So went to clinic this morning and I haven't ovulated yet! It's day 18 so we got a bd in last night and we'll do it again tonight:) I should have got him this morning before he went to work but I was a sleeping log lol. Hopefully I get a positive opk today since I leave for another 2 nights tomorrow night. The nurse on friday was so sure I was going to ovulate this weekend. Oh well!


----------



## Deal9027

Well I had a busy weekend so I just spent about an hour catching up with this thread!!!! 

First let me :hugs: my loves who got :af:

Welcome to all the new ladies on this thread & best of luck :dust:

Krissy - I started temping mid cycle in April only to find out I didn't O until CD21 out of a 29day cycle. This devistated me because it showed that my cycle was all messed up. I read up on possible ways to balance out my cycle & I kept coming across information on Vitex. It's an herbal supplement that works with your body to balance your hormones & aids in your pituitary glands function. I decided to give it a try & started taking it about 1 week into my May cycle. In May I Oed CD18 and still had a 29day cycle so I was happily impressed that I Oed 3 days earlier & added those three days to my LP :) Now this month I was taken by complete suprise that I Oed CD14!!!!!!!!!! I truly believe the Vitex has sorted out & balanced my hormones and I am very VERY optimistic that this will increase my odds of getting my BFP!!! So if you find that your cycle is out of whack I would strongly recommoned looking into taking Vitex!!

AFM, well as I was just writing to Krissy, I Oed on Friday and am shockingly 3DPO already!! Officially in the TWW. I am a little doubtful of any success this cycle because I missed my surge on the OPK catching an "almost positive" on my O day so I thought it hadn't happened yet & focused on marathon BDing well after the fact. I did manage to BD 3 days before & the day before O because I was doing the every other day until I felt I was in my fertile window so I'm trying to stay optimistic but so far am more doubtful than not. But my fabulous friend Twinkie already started a July thread so I know right where to go if I get the :witch:


----------



## KrissyB

N.Miller - So sorry the :witch: found you :( But at least you can enjoy disney without any morning sickness and other symptoms now, and I'd still take the pic for future use :) FXed for you for July :dust: :hugs:

Cheeky - So exciting!! Sounds like it could be implantation cramps! Although I'm not sure about the nausea. How are you feeling today?

Dark - That looks like another :bfp: to me! FXed they keep getting darker for you!

Lynny - That's great about O! Still have a few more chances to catch that egg!!

Deal - I'm still keeping up some hope that maybe I O'ed on CD14 (which wouldn't be too bad on 26 day cycles). I will definitely keep Vitrex in mind though! Nice to know there are some (natural/holistic) options even if I do have a late O. And congrats on O for you!! CD14! Lots of time for that Egg to get nice and sticky! FX!

AFM - Temps are a good bit up today! One more day of them being up and I'll feel a bit more secure that I did O. I'm going to keep on OPKing for now to keep an eye on things.


----------



## hunni12

Morning ladies. So much catching up to do


----------



## kwynia

How are you hunni?


----------



## confuzion

Sorry about AF and BFN ladies :(. What happened to the May luck?

lynny - yay glad you still have a chance to get some more BD in. TWICE A DAY! TWICE A DAY!

And I'm mostly feeling very anxious. That's what's overwhelming me at the moment. Thanks for asking :hugs:.


----------



## MellyH

Deal, that's awesome about the CD14 ovulation!! I hope you had enough sex to still be in with a chance. 

Lynny, why did the nurse on Friday think you were going to ovulate on the weekend? I hope you do before you leave!!!

n.miller, sorry about your period. I would definitely not count the day of spotting and red-tinged mucous as CD1. 

snowbunnie, macy - I refuse to let BFNs before your period is due reduce my optimism that you're both pregnant!!


----------



## hunni12

I am doing good. Just came back from being out of town. I have made up in my mind to skip June it's been too much going on so i will just start fresh in July

How is everyone?


----------



## 1234baby

You guys were all in my thoughts today and I'm so happy to see that there are already 3 bfp's for June!!! :) Wishing you lots of baby dust! Congratulations Confuzion!!! Here's to a super sticky bean!!! :yipee:


----------



## Lynny77

Nice to see you 1234baby!

Hunni maybe skipping a month will be lucky for you!

Melly I have no idea why the nurse was convinced I was going to O this weekend.I just hope it happens soon. I'm itching to get back into another 2ww! You must be getting close soon! Hopefully this is your month!

Deal glad to see the vitex worked for you! Love your optimism! 

Krissy hopefully your temps stay up and you've o'd already:)

Confuzion- lol tomorrow will be twice a day! And we have to do it tonight so hopefully he has some swimmers left by then!


----------



## curiousowl

Sorry to all who got AF and BFN's! Hoping some of those BFN's turn into BFP's :)




darkriver said:


> Took an early test, that tells you 4 days before. Please tell me you can see a line. My hands were shaking when I took the pic haha

I see it too, congrats!




twinkie2 said:


> Yep, saw you hopped over to the July thread right after I posted:dohh: Glad to have your company again for another month, but sorry June wasn't your turn. Hopefully we'll both get our BFP's for July. Right now it looks like AF is due July 4th for me, told DH wouldn't that be a fun 4th weekend with that news. He's worried the doc is going to tell us to wait another month because of the timing on when I'm going into see him, I said screw that (literally :haha:) We're trying, even if it isn't an in an all out manner, I am most definitely not preventing!

Good luck! Crossing my fingers for you.




Lynny77 said:


> So went to clinic this morning and I haven't ovulated yet! It's day 18 so we got a bd in last night and we'll do it again tonight:) I should have got him this morning before he went to work but I was a sleeping log lol. Hopefully I get a positive opk today since I leave for another 2 nights tomorrow night. The nurse on friday was so sure I was going to ovulate this weekend. Oh well!

Hoping you O soon!




Deal9027 said:


> Krissy - I started temping mid cycle in April only to find out I didn't O until CD21 out of a 29day cycle. This devistated me because it showed that my cycle was all messed up. I read up on possible ways to balance out my cycle & I kept coming across information on Vitex. It's an herbal supplement that works with your body to balance your hormones & aids in your pituitary glands function. I decided to give it a try & started taking it about 1 week into my May cycle. In May I Oed CD18 and still had a 29day cycle so I was happily impressed that I Oed 3 days earlier & added those three days to my LP :) Now this month I was taken by complete suprise that I Oed CD14!!!!!!!!!! I truly believe the Vitex has sorted out & balanced my hormones and I am very VERY optimistic that this will increase my odds of getting my BFP!!! So if you find that your cycle is out of whack I would strongly recommoned looking into taking Vitex!!

I've been taking Vitex too. I started it when I still hadn't O'd 3 months off the pill and I finally did 7 weeks later. Not sure if they're connected but I'm definitely sticking with it for now. Congrats on your cycle improving! That's great.


----------



## MellyH

Lynny, I'm 7DPO. Five days until my period is due!


----------



## Cheekygringo

KrissyB said:


> N.Miller - So sorry the :witch: found you :( But at least you can enjoy disney without any morning sickness and other symptoms now, and I'd still take the pic for future use :) FXed for you for July :dust: :hugs:
> 
> Cheeky - So exciting!! Sounds like it could be implantation cramps! Although I'm not sure about the nausea. How are you feeling today?
> 
> Dark - That looks like another :bfp: to me! FXed they keep getting darker for you!
> 
> Lynny - That's great about O! Still have a few more chances to catch that egg!!
> 
> Deal - I'm still keeping up some hope that maybe I O'ed on CD14 (which wouldn't be too bad on 26 day cycles). I will definitely keep Vitrex in mind though! Nice to know there are some (natural/holistic) options even if I do have a late O. And congrats on O for you!! CD14! Lots of time for that Egg to get nice and sticky! FX!
> 
> AFM - Temps are a good bit up today! One more day of them being up and I'll feel a bit more secure that I did O. I'm going to keep on OPKing for now to keep an eye on things.


Thanks, but your thinking of someone else I think....


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

N. Miller, sorry about AF. I'll see you in July Thread. 

Lynny, Hi :wave: Glad to hear that you haven't O yet!! Hopefully you'll catch that egg this cycle. 

AFM, I think I am going to NTNP for July's cycle. We need to sit down and talk to RE first and see what's going on. I am tired of hoping that something will happen and keep seeing stark white tests. Even though I am still ovulating like a 20 some year old female, I think my chances to conceive with 1 open tube is pretty small. Plus, the blocked tube may secret something (I forgot what it's called) that could prevent pregnancy. I'll just wait until after my talk with RE to start getting excited about TTC again :). I'll be stalking this thread and July's thread :). 

FX every one!!


----------



## KrissyB

UGH! Cheeky and Smiley, I am forever getting the two of you mixed up. Sorry about that! :wacko:


So Smiley - 



KrissyB said:


> So exciting!! Sounds like it could be implantation cramps! Although I'm not sure about the nausea. How are you feeling today?


----------



## bluefish1980

darkriver said:


> Took an early test, that tells you 4 days before. Please tell me you can see a line. My hands were shaking when I took the pic haha

I see something! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lynny77

So I just got the call from the nurse and she says I'm starting to ovulate! Yippee! Just eagerly awaiting my husband to get home now lol. 

So I wonder would tomorrow be 1dpo then or wednesday? Maybe wednesday since today I'd see a positive opk?

ILT when is your appointment with the RE? Stark white tests are heartbreaking. They really are. I totally get where you're coming from. I'm excited to be home and that I'm ovulating but man after 10 cycles and the fact that I'm at the fertility clinic getting tested doesn't leave me much hope for a natural bfp this month. I guess once we figure out why it isn't happening then we can go from there.


----------



## smiley4442

Cheekygringo said:


> KrissyB said:
> 
> 
> N.Miller - So sorry the :witch: found you :( But at least you can enjoy disney without any morning sickness and other symptoms now, and I'd still take the pic for future use :) FXed for you for July :dust: :hugs:
> 
> Cheeky - So exciting!! Sounds like it could be implantation cramps! Although I'm not sure about the nausea. How are you feeling today?
> 
> Dark - That looks like another :bfp: to me! FXed they keep getting darker for you!
> 
> Lynny - That's great about O! Still have a few more chances to catch that egg!!
> 
> Deal - I'm still keeping up some hope that maybe I O'ed on CD14 (which wouldn't be too bad on 26 day cycles). I will definitely keep Vitrex in mind though! Nice to know there are some (natural/holistic) options even if I do have a late O. And congrats on O for you!! CD14! Lots of time for that Egg to get nice and sticky! FX!
> 
> AFM - Temps are a good bit up today! One more day of them being up and I'll feel a bit more secure that I did O. I'm going to keep on OPKing for now to keep an eye on things.
> 
> 
> Thanks, but your thinking of someone else I think....Click to expand...


I think she's talking about me Cheeky :winkwink:

Krissy, I'm ok, the nausea comes and goes and I still have mild cramps. No IB or anything yet. But I'm on cd 5/6 So we will see. TBH, I hope I do see some IB that way I can quit bding. lol. I'm exhausted and doing my best to catch that eggy if the OPK was wrong lol.


----------



## KrissyB

Smiley - I hear you on that one! I am exhausted from this weekend - and we didn't even try as much as I anticipated! I don't know if it's just being a few years older than with my DD, the extra energy from having to take care of DD during the day, or this cold.... but man it's much harder to keep up that pace than I expected lol! Half of why I'm hoping my temp stays up is for the same reason, and you guys have been going for longer than we did! lol :sleep:

Lynny - Hmmm.... If you are starting to ovulate, I'd probably think tomorrow is your 1dpo. But if you wanted to be on the conservative side, say it's Wednesday.


----------



## Cattia

Hi ladies!
Is anyone testing around June 20th? I am on cycle 3 of TTC after a mmc back in Feb, I'd like some buddies :)


----------



## cutieq

Cattia said:


> Hi ladies!
> Is anyone testing around June 20th? I am on cycle 3 of TTC after a mmc back in Feb, I'd like some buddies :)

I'm testing June 26th. Here's a thread of people testing throughout the month https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-1/2182325-testing-end-june-positive-thinking-buddies-x-18.html


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome Catt - I will probably end up testing around the 20th (maybe a few days earlier if I can't control myself lol) and I'm on my 3rd cycle ttc too :) Fxed that third times a charm :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lynny, we are going to see the RE on the 24th of this month. So, a couple more weeks. So, they didn't find anything wrong with you then huh? I wonder if it's just miscalculation then?


----------



## Deal9027

:hi: Cattia - I'll be testing around the 20th/21st as well - if the :witch: doesn't get me before that. Fx Fx Fx for your BFP this cycle!!!


----------



## Cattia

Thanks ladies, fingers crossed! I am determined to wait until 14dpo this time but with a drawer full of ic tests I would say it's unlikely! I will check out the other thread too.


----------



## MellyH

I just realised my period is due on Father's Day, I'll be 13DPO. Argh! God help me. Maybe just this once I will test 'early' (the day my period is due) so that I can give my husband the good news?! WHAT DO I DOOOO?


----------



## KrissyB

Melly - for the hubby's sake I'd probably test that day. I mean, even if it's negative you can't be sure you're out if AF isn't there yet.... but if it's positive - what an incredible time to share the news :)


----------



## cutieq

I would probably test especially if AF is due that day. Would make an awesome gift if positive!


----------



## Lynny77

Melly test on fathers day!

Cattia I'll be testing the 23rd if I make it that long without spotting! 

Krissy- thanks that dos make sense that tomorrow would be dpo 1 yay!

ILT if they've found something wrong they haven't shared it yet. Of course dh's results haven't come back yet. My appointment with the doctor to talk about it all isn't until July 8- which happens to be my birthday- boooooooo! I don't want bad news on my birthday! Oh well. And the 24th will be here for you before you know it and hopefully that'll give you some peace of mind.

Now that I know I'm ovulating I'm regretting my run this morning. I think I shook the rest of his swimmers out from last night!


----------



## Eidson23

Officially out :(

:witch: came Sunday


----------



## MellyH

Lynny, oh I really hope you don't get bad news on your birthday! :(

Eidson, sorry sweetie. :(


----------



## cravemyheart

Edison, Im sorry. HUGS.


----------



## twinkie2

Sorry Edison :hugs:

Lynny-glad you are O'ing, don't worry about the run, just go jump your hubby as soon as he gets home :haha:

Melly-test on father's day!!! I am seriously thinking of pulling your strategy and no testing til at least day of AF or later, which won't be til July 4th....lots of time to change my mind :rofl: but no temping, checking cp,cm whatever, trying to be relaxed this cycle, we'll see how it goes. Pretty stress free right now at only cd3, I'll keep you posted on when it gets down to the nitty gritty time! Not much longer for you! I can't wait to see your positive test!


----------



## aknqtpie

Eidson - Sorry about AF showing up. 

Lynny - I hope you get very very good news on your birthday!

Melly - AF is due on the Tuesday after Fathers day.. I am holding off on testing until the day after Fathers day... as cool of a present as that would be for OH.. I'd rather get let down the next day. Plus, I am trying to wait as long as possible to test. Disappointment sucks. I actually don't have any tests at the house, so I am not tempted.

Today I am about 7dpo.... I have been getting some cramping in my lower abdomen.. doesn't feel necessarily like AF cramps... I think it could be all in my head. But I try to think all my symptoms are psychological, so I don't get upset when I get a BFN.


----------



## smiley4442

MellyH said:


> I just realised my period is due on Father's Day, I'll be 13DPO. Argh! God help me. Maybe just this once I will test 'early' (the day my period is due) so that I can give my husband the good news?! WHAT DO I DOOOO?

Melly, I plan on testing on fathers day too. I will be 11/12dpo :)


----------



## curiousowl

Yay Father's Day testers! What an awesome gift for the boys. Looking forward to some BFPs :)


----------



## n.miller

twinkie2 said:


> Melly-test on father's day!!! I am seriously thinking of pulling your strategy and no testing til at least day of AF or later, which won't be til July 4th....lots of time to change my mind :rofl: but no temping, checking cp,cm whatever, trying to be relaxed this cycle, we'll see how it goes. Pretty stress free right now at only cd3, I'll keep you posted on when it gets down to the nitty gritty time! Not much longer for you! I can't wait to see your positive test!


I'm just gonna temp and follow doctors orders on meds. Might pineapple core again cause it tasted really good.



KrissyB said:


> N.Miller - So sorry the :witch: found you :( But at least you can enjoy disney without any morning sickness and other symptoms now, and I'd still take the pic for future use :) FXed for you for July :dust:

Thanks Krissy, I plan to. DH thinks I'm being a little sadistic and masochistic I guess, but he's game for it if I really want to do it.

Sorry to everyone who got a visit from the witch. FX for everyone who's still waiting to test or O


----------



## Lynny77

So sorry Edison I was really hoping this was the month!

Twinkie thanks for making me feel better about the run!

Hopefully we see some great news on fathers day from Melly, Smiley and curious!

ak- I know how you feel. Disappointing tests suck!

n.miller- the pineapple core is that just eating pineapple? I usually buy the pineapple that's already been cored for me:)


----------



## jmandrews

darkriver said:


> Took an early test, that tells you 4 days before. Please tell me you can see a line. My hands were shaking when I took the pic haha

Yay darkriver!!!! No denying that line! Congrats!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Cattia said:


> Hi ladies!
> Is anyone testing around June 20th? I am on cycle 3 of TTC after a mmc back in Feb, I'd like some buddies :)

I'm testing the 13th or 14th, AF is due the 18th. I'm so sorry for your loss :( I am on cycle 2 after MC at 10 weeks 5 days. 
Best of luck! Hope this is the month we get our rainbows!


----------



## confuzion

welcome Cattia :)

Sorry eidson :hugs:

lynny - those swimmers are resilient. I'm sure your run didn't shake them out :winkwink:. FX you get awesome news on your bday.

melly - :test: fathers day!!

Anxiously awaiting more BFPs!


----------



## Cheekygringo

Lol, shaking swimmers out....

Every thing happens on a microscopic level, so I'm sure it will be fine. 
That also goes for shaking the egg around implantation time. Some of this stuff is pretty funny...


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Eeee I need some help! I started spotting today. AF isn't due for another week. Could it be implantation spotting? According to FF I am 11 DPO. But, a friend of mine said I could maybe only be 9 DPO. I also had a bit of a temp drop today. Got a BFN this morning... When should I test again???


----------



## confuzion

The general rule is to wait 2 days when you suspect IB snow. FX this is it!!


----------



## macydarling

No symptoms here really. I believe Im 11/12 dpo. CM has changed from white and sticky to more watery clear with a some white parts. That probably means AF is right around the corner. Not sure. I cant remember whay CM I get before AF.


----------



## shterr612

AF got me today. Boo! Onto July!


----------



## autaut_99

I'm new to this site, but would like to join in. I have been ttc for about 2.5 years now. I have PCOS,and had some health issues to overcome. I'm 14 dpo, and af was due sometime between Sunday and today. I was sure she was going to show her ugly face on Sunday, but she has stayed away so far. Symptoms so far have been sore bbs (which I never have), frequent urination, and greasy face. Plus, I have had a lot of cm the last few days. I'm really nervous to test because I don't want to get a bfn, but I would love to tell my husband that he's going to be a dad on father's day.

Sorry this is so long, lol.


----------



## bluefish1980

autaut_99 said:


> I'm new to this site, but would like to join in. I have been ttc for about 2.5 years now. I have PCOS,and had some health issues to overcome. I'm 14 dpo, and af was due sometime between Sunday and today. I was sure she was going to show her ugly face on Sunday, but she has stayed away so far. Symptoms so far have been sore bbs (which I never have), frequent urination, and greasy face. Plus, I have had a lot of cm the last few days. I'm really nervous to test because I don't want to get a bfn, but I would love to tell my husband that he's going to be a dad on father's day.
> 
> Sorry this is so long, lol.

Welcome to the thread! I am also 14dpo so we can be POAS buddies if you like.

I had also thought if I get a BFP I would tell DH on Father's Day. I thought it would be cute but so far I've had one shadow and the rest have been BFN so we'll see!


----------



## curiousowl

sn0wbunnie said:


> Eeee I need some help! I started spotting today. AF isn't due for another week. Could it be implantation spotting? According to FF I am 11 DPO. But, a friend of mine said I could maybe only be 9 DPO. I also had a bit of a temp drop today. Got a BFN this morning... When should I test again???

Hmmm, I don't know that the later rise is significant enough for FF to call it O. But it looks like your temp went back up! Good luck!


----------



## Deal9027

I am really hating my post O temps. I feel like I'm goign to be out very early this cycle. Blah!!!!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Could you put me down for June 26th? Please and thanks! :D :dust:


----------



## chelsealynnb

Oh, just saw that you aren't doing specific dates this thread. Never mind about the June 26th, just add me up there please :D


----------



## jmandrews

3 days until I get to POAS!!! Can't wait! Although I do not feel much hope. I'll only be 9dpo. I'm in a wedding this weekend so I hope that if I am the results show early.


----------



## hunni12

Sorry to those the witch got and welcome to the new ladies.

Just stopping in to say good morning huns :)


----------



## KrissyB

Ugh... Looking for some help this morning, ladies.
So my temps are still rising - yay!
Definitely looks like I could be 2-3 dpo - yay!
But I've never gotten a positive OPK - Boo, but maybe I just missed the surge or the OPKs stink.
But to make matters more complicated, I noticed yesterday that my lines were starting to look a little darker. And today they are the darkest I've ever seen them (see pic). It is still a negative test I think, but it's getting mighty close to the control line. Now I'm terrified that may be I didn't O yet (I usually have 26 day cycles, so I've got a serious problem if I'm Oing this late (CD17 now). And is it possible to have a temp increase and LH spike at the same time? I mean my temps haven't gotten super high yet, but still a pretty clear increase.....
So confused and trying hard not to get over stressed about this :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







OPK_0610_945.jpg
File size: 5.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## n.miller

Lynny77 said:


> n.miller- the pineapple core is that just eating pineapple? I usually buy the pineapple that's already been cored for me:)

Lynny, you slice an entire pineapple into 5 equal slices and eat one slice each day following O from 1dpo-5dpo. The bromelain in the pineapple helps break down proteins in your uterus that prevent implantation. Bromelain is most concentrated in the core, so that's the most important to eat, but you can also eat the rest of the pineapple.


----------



## smiley4442

I haven't read the posts yet but will catch up shortly.

TMI POST:

I thought last week I received my positive OPK and today would be 5/6 DPO but this morning when I went to the bathroom i was really wet and having a lot of cm, well a few minutes ago I went to the bathroom and wiped and huge glob of EWCM was there. (is that normal???) It was mostly clear with a little streak of tan in it. So am I right in assuming that this is my ovulation?? :shrug: Please help....Thank you


----------



## KrissyB

Smiley - Sounds like we're having similarly confusing/aggrevating mornings...
I think what you're describing could be implantation symptoms though. You can get a similar surge in cm (with spotting) then as well. FXed!


----------



## macydarling

I cant decide if I should test again tomorrow (it will be quite accurate by then) just to get the BFN out of the way so I can mentally check out from this cycle and move on. I am just really over the waiting and feeling depressed, I already feel out (zero symptoms) and just need it to be over with. Does that make sense? Idk what to do!

Smiley I think it is normal for some women to have a little ewcm after O. The tan streaks sound like possible implantation though?


----------



## macydarling

On a side note...if one more person announces their pregnancy on my facebook feed you will be sending me off to the looney bin. Man I know that sounds bitter of me but so sorry, so tired of waiting for my turn! Lol!


----------



## fairyy

Krissy, that's strange. But keep on testing for next two days to be sure. Seems it's going to be positive. I am as confused as you. 

I am 14dpo today. AF due tomorrow. I just want to hide from the :witch:


----------



## confuzion

Welcome autaut_99 and chelsealynnb! Good luck to you ladies.

Good luck for all of you ladies waiting to test!

And sorry to those of you with confusing Os right now :(

Sorry about the witch shterr :hugs:.


----------



## smiley4442

Snow- gl!

welcome to all the new members!

shterr- sorry about AF!

krissy & Macy- I am so confused!! I know around implantation your cm can increase, but would I have a big glob of ewcm?? I mean it was a big glob. I'm also crampy. To my knowledge around the time I thought I O'd I didn't get ewcm just watery cm. i think we will have another bd marathon just in case. I'm so tired of bding lol.


----------



## fairyy

smiley4442 said:


> Snow- gl!
> 
> welcome to all the new members!
> 
> shterr- sorry about AF!
> 
> krissy & Macy- I am so confused!! I know around implantation your cm can increase, but would I have a big glob of ewcm?? I mean it was a big glob. I'm also crampy. To my knowledge around the time I thought I O'd I didn't get ewcm just watery cm. i think we will have another bd marathon just in case. I'm so tired of bding lol.

Smiley I would suggest to POAS on opk if you have any just to see what it shows.


----------



## curiousowl

KrissyB said:


> Ugh... Looking for some help this morning, ladies.
> So my temps are still rising - yay!
> Definitely looks like I could be 2-3 dpo - yay!
> But I've never gotten a positive OPK - Boo, but maybe I just missed the surge or the OPKs stink.
> But to make matters more complicated, I noticed yesterday that my lines were starting to look a little darker. And today they are the darkest I've ever seen them (see pic). It is still a negative test I think, but it's getting mighty close to the control line. Now I'm terrified that may be I didn't O yet (I usually have 26 day cycles, so I've got a serious problem if I'm Oing this late (CD17 now). And is it possible to have a temp increase and LH spike at the same time? I mean my temps haven't gotten super high yet, but still a pretty clear increase.....
> So confused and trying hard not to get over stressed about this :wacko:

I've definitely gotten temp spikes without a positive OPK and not Oing. I wish charting was more precise! I'd say keep taking OPKs and BDing. I know it's definitely possible to have a random cycle where you O later than normal.




smiley4442 said:


> Snow- gl!
> 
> welcome to all the new members!
> 
> shterr- sorry about AF!
> 
> krissy & Macy- I am so confused!! I know around implantation your cm can increase, but would I have a big glob of ewcm?? I mean it was a big glob. I'm also crampy. To my knowledge around the time I thought I O'd I didn't get ewcm just watery cm. i think we will have another bd marathon just in case. I'm so tired of bding lol.

Sorry it's being all confusing! I know some people get fertile CM in the TWW but it's also possible to get that positive OPK and not O. Good luck with the BDing.


----------



## MellyH

Krissy, your temps certainly make it look like you've ovulated! Maybe you missed the surge, as you say, and the LH is just hanging around. 

Macy, good luck tomorrow!

8DPO here. Guys, I think I have sore boobs!!! But I have to stop poking at them for awhile first. :lol: And then check again.


----------



## smiley4442

Fairry, unfortunately I don't have any.


----------



## fairyy

smiley4442 said:


> Fairry, unfortunately I don't have any.

Then BD today ;)


----------



## smiley4442

fairyy said:


> smiley4442 said:
> 
> 
> Fairry, unfortunately I don't have any.
> 
> Then BD today ;)Click to expand...

It's our BD day anyway, we've been doing every other day just in case. But I will Bd tomorrow to just in case then hopefully I'm done. But now I'm not sure of my DPO's. I was suppose to be 6/7 today and now I feel like I'm starting over lol.


----------



## smiley4442

MellyH said:


> Krissy, your temps certainly make it look like you've ovulated! Maybe you missed the surge, as you say, and the LH is just hanging around.
> 
> Macy, good luck tomorrow!
> 
> 8DPO here. Guys, I think I have sore boobs!!! But I have to stop poking at them for awhile first. :lol: And then check again.


Here's hoping you have sore boobs (and not just from poking them) :holly:


----------



## MellyH

*giggles* That emoticon is ridiculous. :lol:

Smiley, I would stick to your original DPO, since it seems to fit well with your normal cycle length. I got EWCM a few times in the TWW when I was tracking the second half of my cycle as well. Do you check your cervical position? That could help differentiate between a random late blob of EWCM and actual ovulation.


----------



## kwynia

I think im out for june, started spotting today :(


----------



## autaut_99

macydarling said:


> On a side note...if one more person announces their pregnancy on my facebook feed you will be sending me off to the looney bin. Man I know that sounds bitter of me but so sorry, so tired of waiting for my turn! Lol!

Macydarling- I know what you mean. It seems like everybody is announcing their pregnancies right now. Not to mention, I have a sister-in-law and a cousin that are pregnant. I'm happy for them, but I'm ready to be able to make my own announcement. Hopefully, I will be getting my bfp this week. All this waiting has been driving me crazy :wacko:


----------



## smiley4442

Melly, to be honest, (and a little embarrassed) I don't know where my cervix is. I've tried to find it but I can't find anything that feels like a donut :shrug:


----------



## Deal9027

:hugs: Kwynia. Sorry to hear that the :witch: is coming. Do you usually spot before AF? Do you think it could be IB?


----------



## kwynia

I dont usually spot, typically I just wake up and BOOM there she is. But I dont think its IB, i was expecting AF today.


----------



## cutieq

smiley4442 said:


> Melly, to be honest, (and a little embarrassed) I don't know where my cervix is. I've tried to find it but I can't find anything that feels like a donut :shrug:

smiley I had trouble finding mine for awhile. I still can't really use it as an indicator. My advice, if you want to actually use cervix as a guide is to check often. it wasn't until I felt a difference in it one that I was able to tell, but I had been checking for months all within the same window of my cycle and felt nothing! As for CM, I have zero luck with that!


----------



## Lynny77

Kwynia so sorry about the spotting. Hopefully it's not af!

Smiley- I had a huge glob of ewcm on Saturday just like you described and I o'd yesterday. Last month that happened to me as well where I saw the ewcm and I o'd 3 days later. Not sure that helps you. It's so frustrating wondering when exactly you O. Hopefully this is just a 2ww anomaly and you o'd when you originally think you did.

Krissy that opk looks like it's on the brink of positive. It'll be interesting to see what tomorrow brings.

n.miller thanks for the pineapple advice! Of course I have no time to get to a grocery store. Next month lol.

Deal hopefully your lp is longer this month.

autaot and Macy I know what you mean! I want my turn!

Melly you're getting close! and Smiley's emoticon made me chuckle as well

So we snuck in a bd this morning. Though I don't think he had many swimmers left in him. I've overused him lol. Now the bd marathon is done- phew! I didn't do two in a day but I did one last night and one this morning so it's almost twice in a day:)


----------



## aknqtpie

I have never been able to find my cervix either.. and trying to track CM never works for me either. Contemplating starting OPKs next cycle if I don't get my BFP this time. 

Melly - I know what you mean on the sore boobs from poking... I poke mine and that makes them sore. I am sure people at my work are like "Why is she constantly touching herself". 

Kwynia - Hopefully it isn't AF and it's just some IB or something.


----------



## MellyH

qt, hahaha! 

Lynny, it's two in less than 24 hours that you should avoid (as compared to two in one day), so last night and this morning is probably still too close together for him to have made much new good quality sperm!

smiley, I don't think mine feels like a donut! When I started looking the first day I was like, I have no idea what I'm going to find in there. So I had a bit of an explore. :lol: At the end of my vagina, there's a reasonable sized protuberance (about the side of the end of my thumb?) which changes from firm and low down (I only have to put my middle finger in about 3/4 of a finger-length in), to medium (the finger is about a finger-length in), to soft and high at ovulation where I really have to stretch in to find it and it gives way to the touch easily.

I would try exploring again either right at the end of your period, or about a week or so into the TWW - that's when mine is lowest and firmest and most obvious to find. Looking for it for the first time near ovulation, it would certainly be hard to find! So if you wanted to track it (and I find it useful, since I'm not temping or OPKing), I would start at the end of your period and track through one cycle - the changes are the interesting part!

It also made it really obvious to me why at certain times of the month some sex positions are uncomfortable and at other times not! When my cervix is really low and firm I don't like the deep penetration angles at all.


----------



## confuzion

Also I'll add in some more TMI info. The best way to feel your cervix is to squat to the ground and use your middle finger to find it. Too hard for me to reach otherwise. Make sure you wash your hands beforehand! Lol.


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks for the cervix info ladies :) I know I've never been able to find mine either. This is helpful.


----------



## smiley4442

So glad I'm not alone in the "cervix" department. Hubby is going to stop and pick up some OPK's just in case. I guess it doesn't hurt to poas. Still going to bd in case the sticks wrong lol.


----------



## MellyH

Oh yeah, squatting would help too! I usually check while I'm still sitting on the toilet.


----------



## Lynny77

Melly you're absolutely right- about the cervix and the bd'ing within 12 hours. I wanted insurance lol. I think I'm all finished ovulating now- feels pretty dry. Now on to the wait!


----------



## smiley4442

So here's my OPK. definitely negative. So idk. We bd'd just in case. Now I'm feeling nauseous again. Ugh.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 8


----------



## KrissyB

Smiley - My vote is still implantation symptoms! I actually get more EWCM with implantation, and just watery with O.


----------



## MellyH

Yep, stick with your original ovulation date smiley!


----------



## smiley4442

Krissy around what I thought was my o I had watery. I haven't had any more blobs lol but when I check it's just sticky. I don't want to get my hopes up for implantation just yet. I have a few opks now so I might as well use a few over the next couple days in case. How are yours coming. Are you officially in the tww?


----------



## macydarling

Waiting waiting...tick tock...


----------



## smiley4442

macydarling said:


> Waiting waiting...tick tock...

Macy did you test?


----------



## macydarling

Nope Im trying to be strong!


----------



## smiley4442

dbl post


----------



## smiley4442

macydarling said:


> Nope Im trying to be strong!

How many dpo's are you? When are you going to test?


----------



## chelsealynnb

I got my +OPK yesterday when I tested around 1pm. I'm 97% sure I O'd this morning, I felt pinching pains off and on this morning from about 10-3 on my right side. BD'ing again tonight just in case.


----------



## macydarling

smiley4442 said:


> macydarling said:
> 
> 
> Nope Im trying to be strong!
> 
> How many dpo's are you? When are you going to test?Click to expand...

11 dpo I think! Waiting to see if I miss AF Friday to test. I used my last frer yesterday and got BFN.


----------



## smiley4442

chelsealynnb said:


> I got my +OPK yesterday when I tested around 1pm. I'm 97% sure I O'd this morning, I felt pinching pains off and on this morning from about 10-3 on my right side. BD'ing again tonight just in case.

good luck!


----------



## KrissyB

Smiley - after squinting at differences in my afternoon and morning OPKs, I think they are fading slightly. Maybe I just missed the bulk of the surge, and I'm just seeing lingering LH. If my temps go up again tomorrow, then that'll be 3 days in a row of good strong rising temps, and I'll consider myself 3 dpo (as will FF :)). Hopefully they stay high and there's no more ambiguous questions lol.


----------



## n.miller

macydarling said:


> On a side note...if one more person announces their pregnancy on my facebook feed you will be sending me off to the looney bin. Man I know that sounds bitter of me but so sorry, so tired of waiting for my turn! Lol!

Macy - I know exactly how you feel. You're in similar company. My mom FTC for 3 yrs but she never had to deal with news feeds.



Lynny77 said:


> n.miller thanks for the pineapple advice! Of course I have no time to get to a grocery store. Next month


Lynny - FX there will be no next month for you.


----------



## MellyH

Krissy, fingers crossed for another high temp tomorrow!!

Chelsea, good luck!!

Macy, be strong! You'll be testing again on Friday and it will be positive this time!!!

Speaking of tests, I just purchased my very first box ever! And had a little freak out in my journal. :lol: I'm pretty sure the check out lady looked at me funny, but I might have been paranoid.


----------



## smiley4442

Melly, when are you testing?


----------



## jmandrews

Wow I can't keep up with this thread! Sorry so behind. Just wanted to share a little update:
6dpo symptom spotting
I have had a lot of pressure and dull cramps. Feels kinda uti like. I'm also having a bit of yellowish CM which I had before my BFP I'm Janurary. Oh please be a good sign!


----------



## KrissyB

Melly - I always think the same thing every time I buy an hpt!! I swear I feel less awkward buying condoms than pregnancy tests lol.


----------



## MellyH

Smiley, I'm going to test Sunday morning (the day my period is due) so that if it's positive, I can put it inside a Father's Day card and give it to my husband! Normally I would wait and see if my period was late! But the timing is so good with Father's Day I thought I'd crack just this once. :lol:

JM, I've been having cramps too. Argh! Good sign or not?!


----------



## twinkie2

Oh Melly, I hope it's a good sign!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Melly I hope it's a good sign! Shouldn't be AF it's too early. What dpo are you? I had cramps with my DD early on.


----------



## MellyH

I'm 8DPO. I feel like I cramp for the whole second half of the TWW if I am paying attention! Stupid progesterone.


----------



## aknqtpie

I've been all cramps the last two days too.


----------



## fairyy

Smiley: Hmmm may be it's Implantation, definitely not ovulation then. Your opk is clear negative. 

Melly: hope you get a Father's Day BFP or I would say a BFP for Father's Day as you are planning to test day before Father's Day.

Macy: good luck testing. :)

AFM: AF due tomorrow. I might wake up with AF. Praying for her not to show up.


----------



## n.miller

FX for everyone who's cramping early.


----------



## macydarling

I feel SO awkward buying hpts too. Isnt that odd? I am a married adult so there is really no reason to get all weird about it but I do! Especially when I am buying tampons and a test at the same time (dont want to jinx it!) lol.

I also have some breaking news. I was too full for my dessert last night. I tried really hard but just couldnt. This has never happened in my 23 years. Stay tuned to see if this very tragic incident is a good sign. Hope so!


----------



## autaut_99

KMFX'ed for everybody who is having stmptoms and will be testing soon.

I am now 3 days late. I have a 25 day cycle, and am never late. I took a test yesterday, but it was a bfn :( I'm just not sure when I should test again.


----------



## chelsealynnb

MellyH said:


> Smiley, I'm going to test Sunday morning (the day my period is due) so that if it's positive, I can put it inside a Father's Day card and give it to my husband! Normally I would wait and see if my period was late! But the timing is so good with Father's Day I thought I'd crack just this once. :lol:
> 
> JM, I've been having cramps too. Argh! Good sign or not?!


Putting the test in a Father's Day card would be so cute :D And cramps are a GREAT sign!


Well we BD last night again just in case I O'd late, my OPK was negative this morning. Still watery CM and an open, soft cervix though. I expect by tonight it will be closed. So I'm officially 1DPO today! :happydance: I need to read back in the thread to get to know everybody, I'm way behind!


----------



## KatO79

Wow I'm so very far behind in following everyone else's progress:wacko:
Here's hoping everyone still in the running get's their :bfp::happydance:

I'm feeling much better and hoping now for a July :bfp::happydance:




macydarling said:


> I feel SO awkward buying hpts too. Isnt that odd? I am a married adult so there is really no reason to get all weird about it but I do! Especially when I am buying tampons and a test at the same time (dont want to jinx it!) lol.
> 
> I also have some breaking news. I was too full for my dessert last night. I tried really hard but just couldnt. This has never happened in my 23 years. Stay tuned to see if this very tragic incident is a good sign. Hope so!

Aww here's hoping it's a good sign for you macy:)

But tampons, I think I read somewhere that tampons are potentially bad when you're TTCing:wacko: Read it in the book "Plan to Get Pregnant" by Zita West. If you use tampons, they need to be *unbleached, 100% cotton* and only use them when your flow is heavy. I can't find tampons like that here so I use pads all days I have AF:dohh:


----------



## darkriver

Hi
As you ladies know I got my faint bfp on a test. Well I did one today and it was negative. I know there both different strengths, but should I got a positive by now?


----------



## KrissyB

~sigh~ Wish my temp had stayed a little higher.... and wish my OPKs had gotten a little lighter (they're still negative - but BARELY). But I did get my cross hairs fwiw. 3 dpo (FXed).

I think we'll try to BD tonight just in case. I thought all this extra info from temping and opks would make things easier - but I'm starting to think ignorance was bliss lol.


----------



## chelsealynnb

darkriver said:


> Hi
> As you ladies know I got my faint bfp on a test. Well I did one today and it was negative. I know there both different strengths, but should I got a positive by now?

Did you use the same brand both times? How many DPO are you?


----------



## darkriver

No I used two different brands. The first one was early predictor which is 12.5
https://www.predictor.eu/uk/early-pregnancy-tests/
and powerplast which is 25 I believe. I am due on my period tomorrow. I have no cramps or anything.


----------



## n.miller

KatO79 said:


> But tampons, I think I read somewhere that tampons are potentially bad when you're TTCing:wacko: Read it in the book "Plan to Get Pregnant" by Zita West. If you use tampons, they need to be *unbleached, 100% cotton* and only use them when your flow is heavy. I can't find tampons like that here so I use pads all days I have AF:dohh:


That's good to know. I typically use pads anyway.


----------



## twinkie2

DR-I'd give it another day or two, it takes about 48hrs to double so if you had a faint line on the 12.5, then it would likely be at least two days before you'd get a faint line on the 25 test. Don't count yourself out yet, still very hopeful for you!


----------



## darkriver

Right so I got a faint on monday. I am going to wait until friday (13th) and test again. I scare myself so much.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Ladies, I really think this might be it! I started lightly spotting on Monday, which I think was IB. Temp dropped that day, & has since been climbing. AF isn't due until the 15th & I NEVER spot that long before she arrives. Should I wait until then to test? 

Anyone wanna look at my chart? :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

darkriver said:


> No I used two different brands. The first one was early predictor which is 12.5
> https://www.predictor.eu/uk/early-pregnancy-tests/
> and powerplast which is 25 I believe. I am due on my period tomorrow. I have no cramps or anything.

I would test again tomorrow, could definitely just be that the more sensitive test is picking up what the 25 can't detect yet.


----------



## darkriver

Thanks. Hope so I dont think my husband can face another chemical.


----------



## twinkie2

DR-tomorrow or Friday, I'd say Friday if you don't want to cause extra worry just in case it still isn't quite high enough tomorrow.

sn0w-Your chart is looking great, about to go triphasic! I think that you could probably test whenever you'd like. I think that it takes 2-3 days after implantation for an early test to pick up on hcg, so if you have a more sensitive test, you should be go when you want! It really just depends on how squinty you want to get with your test. If you'd rather see a darker line so that you don't have to squint, then maybe give it til closer to the weekend.


----------



## curiousowl

MellyH said:


> Krissy, fingers crossed for another high temp tomorrow!!
> 
> Chelsea, good luck!!
> 
> Macy, be strong! You'll be testing again on Friday and it will be positive this time!!!
> 
> Speaking of tests, I just purchased my very first box ever! And had a little freak out in my journal. :lol: I'm pretty sure the check out lady looked at me funny, but I might have been paranoid.

I bought my first box last weekend (well, other than a few years ago when I was on a bcp that I didn't have periods on and I was paranoid- I once bought a box of tests and a Valentine's Day card. I definitely got some looks then.) I was super, over the top excited, lol. I'm sure if it doesn't happen this cycle that will fade.




KrissyB said:


> ~sigh~ Wish my temp had stayed a little higher.... and wish my OPKs had gotten a little lighter (they're still negative - but BARELY). But I did get my cross hairs fwiw. 3 dpo (FXed).
> 
> I think we'll try to BD tonight just in case. I thought all this extra info from temping and opks would make things easier - but I'm starting to think ignorance was bliss lol.

Good luck! Your chart looks fairly good to me but I understand. I want those textbook perfectly clear cycles too.



sn0wbunnie said:


> Ladies, I really think this might be it! I started lightly spotting on Monday, which I think was IB. Temp dropped that day, & has since been climbing. AF isn't due until the 15th & I NEVER spot that long before she arrives. Should I wait until then to test?
> 
> Anyone wanna look at my chart? :)

Fingers crossed! Your chart is super promising! I say test in a couple of days :)


As for me, I think I'm 5dpo. FF still says 6. Does anyone else get insomnia in their TWW? Since O day I've had trouble falling asleep and then keep waking at 4/5/6am and having trouble getting back to sleep. It's super weird for me. I normally sleep like a log, lol.


----------



## Deal9027

sn0wbunnie - your chart looks fabulous!!!! Fx Fx Fx this is your BFP!!!!

I say :test: but I'm a poas addict so I'm not a good influence to those who want to hold out...hahaha!!!!

Melly - I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hopeful for you this cycle!!!! I really think you will get your BFP perfectly timed to give to your hubby on Father's Day!!! 

DR - I know it's easier said than done but try to wait a couple days & retest. Twinkie is right that even if your numbered doubled it would still not pick up on the less sensitive test. Fx Fx Fx you see those dark double lines in a couple days!!!!

Krissy - Welcome to the TWW - it's always so reassuring when you get your crosshairs from FF - even though you had a confusing go of it this cycle. Fx Fx Fx you get your BFP!!!!!!

Lynny & Chelsea - welcome to the TWW as well!! When does everyone plan on testing?!?!?!!!


----------



## twinkie2

curious- I get awful insomnia in tww, not sure if it's hormones or anxiety related to the tww :dohh: I'm guessing the 2nd option.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Deal9027 said:


> sn0wbunnie - your chart looks fabulous!!!! Fx Fx Fx this is your BFP!!!!
> 
> I say :test: but I'm a poas addict so I'm not a good influence to those who want to hold out...hahaha!!!!
> 
> Melly - I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hopeful for you this cycle!!!! I really think you will get your BFP perfectly timed to give to your hubby on Father's Day!!!
> 
> DR - I know it's easier said than done but try to wait a couple days & retest. Twinkie is right that even if your numbered doubled it would still not pick up on the less sensitive test. Fx Fx Fx you see those dark double lines in a couple days!!!!
> 
> Krissy - Welcome to the TWW - it's always so reassuring when you get your crosshairs from FF - even though you had a confusing go of it this cycle. Fx Fx Fx you get your BFP!!!!!!
> 
> Lynny & Chelsea - welcome to the TWW as well!! When does everyone plan on testing?!?!?!!!

Thanks! I am going to TRY (I say try because I'm a total POAS addict :haha: ) to hold out on testing until 1 day after my missed period, which would be Thursday, June 26th. I don't know how well that is going to go though, because I have about 100 Wondfo cheapies (devil tests!), 3 digis and I think 1 FRER left under my sink. GAH!


----------



## MellyH

darkriver, that makes total sense that you would get a BFN on a less sensitive test the day after a faint BFP on a more sensitive test. Hold out as long as you can ( :lol: ) and try again. 

Krissy, it's still above the cover line! Yay for cross-hairs. :D

snowbunnie, I'm no chart expert but it's looking pretty good so far ;) How long did you spot for?

Chelsea, got anything fun/distracting planned to see you through the TWW?

9DPO here today! Still dull cramping on the lower left hand side. Sigh. It must be progesterone from the luteum corpus, if it was implantation/pregnancy-related, wouldn't it be in the middle? Why would it still be off to the side? Hmph. My new 'symptom' was that this morning I found that I had put the empty (and cleaned out) cat-food can back in the fridge last night. Doofus!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Twinkie, I found that I didn't sleep well when I temp during TWW. The couple of months that I stopped temping, boy oh boy, I slept really well during TWW :p.

Melly, hope the cramping is a good symptom!!


----------



## cutieq

Chelsea, my test date is the 26th. Trying not to cave before then!!


----------



## Lynny77

I'm 2 doo and it's blissful! My favorite part! Relief that I o'd so no more stress about bd timing and symptoms are still a few days away and the crazy toilet paper check lady doesn't come out for another week. :)

Krissy yay to crosshairs!

Dr definitely wait a day. I think you'll get good news!

Snow can't wait for up I to test!

Melly that's a good symptom lol

Chelsea with all those tests lurking about it'll be interesting to see how long you hold out.

Deal any symptoms at all? How many fop are you?

Cutie I think I'm about the same as you.

Twinkie I can usually sleep pretty well during the 2ww but I dont temp either.

Sorry about the typos of if I missed anyone. It's more challenging typing a post on the phone!


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks Twinkie! I've heard that progesterone can cause insomnia but I'm glad to know it's not just me. I suppose it could be anxiety (we're right in the middle of trying to close on a house as well as TTC) but the weird thing is I don't feel stressed. And even when I'm really stressed normally I never have trouble sleeping.


----------



## smiley4442

MellyH said:


> I'm 8DPO. I feel like I cramp for the whole second half of the TWW if I am paying attention! Stupid progesterone.

I've been cramping pretty much everyday too Melly! My original 10 days is Saturday so I'm trying to wait to Sunday to POAS.




fairyy said:


> Smiley: Hmmm may be it's Implantation, definitely not ovulation then. Your opk is clear negative.

Me too!





darkriver said:


> Hi
> As you ladies know I got my faint bfp on a test. Well I did one today and it was negative. I know there both different strengths, but should I got a positive by now?

DR-I agree with the other ladies, I'd wait til Friday. Crossing my fingers for you!




KrissyB said:


> ~sigh~ Wish my temp had stayed a little higher.... and wish my OPKs had gotten a little lighter (they're still negative - but BARELY). But I did get my cross hairs fwiw. 3 dpo (FXed).
> 
> I think we'll try to BD tonight just in case. I thought all this extra info from temping and opks would make things easier - but I'm starting to think ignorance was bliss lol.

Krissy-my cycles aren't so clear either ugh! GL 





sn0wbunnie said:


> Ladies, I really think this might be it! I started lightly spotting on Monday, which I think was IB. Temp dropped that day, & has since been climbing. AF isn't due until the 15th & I NEVER spot that long before she arrives. Should I wait until then to test?
> 
> Anyone wanna look at my chart? :)

FX for you Sn0w!! Can't wait to see your test :)


AFM: I took another OPK this morning (since I have them use them lol). Still negative, maybe slightly darker than yesterday but no where near positive at all. Still have CM, but it's sticky and no more ewcm since that one time yesterday. We did bd yesterday just in case, probably will skip tonight but who knows :shrug: TMI: I did wipe once today and there was a small brown streak on the tp, and like the last 4 days- I still have cramping! Here's hoping it's IB! I'm 7/8 dpo today.


----------



## KrissyB

Deal - Looks like I'm just a day behind you, and our LP temps have been pretty similar too. Here's hoping the lowish LP temps just make it that much easier for us to have a great triphasic chart and :bfp:s :)


----------



## n.miller

Snow - your chart looks awesome. FX for you.

FX for everyone here still. 

DH and I are looking to our first "ovulatory stimulation" cycle as the RE called it. Meds are purchased and will be taken this evening. Just gotta wait till AF officially ends so we can relax and enjoy ourselves.


----------



## dove830

Hi all :hi: Can I join too? We've been TTC #4 (and our last) since October, however I just finally got my first +opk since having #3 last june. We bd'd at all the right times, so we've done all we could. Now it's just a waiting game. We got our +opk's on June 7th and 8th, so am either 3 or 4 DPO. I'm going to try to hold off testing until the 18th, which would be 10 or 11 DPO...doubt I'll make it that far though!

:dust: to all!!!!


----------



## MellyH

n.miller, fingers crossed the cycle goes well! Is it injections? *winces*

Dove, welcome!! Hooray for a positive OPK, and for good timing. Good luck!!!


----------



## hunni12

HEy ladies


----------



## fairyy

I am out. AF is here. No Father's Day surprise for DH :(


----------



## hunni12

Sorry she got u fairy


----------



## n.miller

MellyH said:


> n.miller, fingers crossed the cycle goes well! Is it injections? *winces*

Yes. One is. DH had his emt license. He'll give it to me when doc says to.



fairyy said:


> I am out. AF is here. No Father's Day surprise for DH :(

Sorry fairyy. :hugs: come join us for July.


----------



## nickielg

New here and would love to be added to the list. 7dpo and started having cramps yesterday, stomach feels heavy today and feels tight, hoping af stays away. GL to everyone else


----------



## fairyy

Yes, jumping onto July thread. :)


----------



## curiousowl

So sorry fairyy! Stupid AF.


----------



## KrissyB

:hugs: Sorry the witch got you, fairyy! FXed and lot of :dust: you get your bfp in July!


----------



## Deal9027

:hugs: Fairyy. Sorry to here the :witch: arrived. 

Krissy - we really do have very similar charts/cycle this month!! Lets hope it brings our BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fairyy

Good luck ladies. I will be stalking to see your BFP's :)


----------



## smiley4442

n.miller said:


> Snow - your chart looks awesome. FX for you.
> 
> FX for everyone here still.
> 
> DH and I are looking to our first "ovulatory stimulation" cycle as the RE called it. Meds are purchased and will be taken this evening. Just gotta wait till AF officially ends so we can relax and enjoy ourselves.

good luck n.miller!!




dove830 said:


> Hi all :hi: Can I join too? We've been TTC #4 (and our last) since October, however I just finally got my first +opk since having #3 last june. We bd'd at all the right times, so we've done all we could. Now it's just a waiting game. We got our +opk's on June 7th and 8th, so am either 3 or 4 DPO. I'm going to try to hold off testing until the 18th, which would be 10 or 11 DPO...doubt I'll make it that far though!
> 
> :dust: to all!!!!

welcome and fx for you!!




hunni12 said:


> HEy ladies

hey hunni how are you doing?




fairyy said:


> I am out. AF is here. No Father's Day surprise for DH :(


:hugs: sorry the witch got you fairry :(




nickielg said:


> New here and would love to be added to the list. 7dpo and started having cramps yesterday, stomach feels heavy today and feels tight, hoping af stays away. GL to everyone else

Hi Nickie! lots of luck for your BfP!


----------



## MellyH

Ohhh fairyy, I'm sorry :( 

Welcome nickie!


----------



## MissB1979

AF should be here in the next day or two. My BBs are sore, so I know she's on her way. :(


----------



## autaut_99

I'm so confused. Af is 3 days late. Today I have had very light brown discharge, but it's only when I wipe. I'm hoping and praying that it is just IB. I took a test yesterday, but it was bfn. Don't really know what i think at this point.


----------



## jmandrews

nickielg said:


> New here and would love to be added to the list. 7dpo and started having cramps yesterday, stomach feels heavy today and feels tight, hoping af stays away. GL to everyone else

Welcome! 
I am 7dpo too. I am feeling very similar. :dust:


----------



## hunni12

Sooooo going by my lmp I am on cd16 and I have been having some pretty bad vag cramps so I decided to take an opk and this is what I got
 



Attached Files:







opk2.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## confuzion

Welcome dove830 and nickielg. Good luck ladies!

Fairyy I'm so sorry :hugs:.

Snow - your chart is looking fabulous!

Melly - sounding sooo good :happydance:. With all 4 of my BFPs I always felt things to the side. Usually one particular side. Never in the center. 

Lynny - you are so funny!! Lollll. Crazy tp check lady haha. Glad you get to relax now!!

Ilt - temping definitely made sleep a problem for me too lol. I sleep much better now.

Sorry for all I missed! Was away all day and it's so hard to catch up with this chatty thread :haha:.


----------



## smiley4442

Hunni, that's about what mine was I would say start bding........


ASM: Cramping still, wiped a few minutes ago and had a small line of pink on it. I'm 7/8 DPO and praying its implantation and I'm not starting my period 8 days earlier.............Not really sure because of the chemical I had the beginning of May and the cycle I just came off of was my first since then.


----------



## hunni12

Ohhhh when OH gets home its attack time! I feel a bit better about june now since I know where I am in my cycle now. 


I hope this is IB for you smiley!


----------



## smiley4442

hunni12 said:


> Ohhhh when OH gets home its attack time! I feel a bit better about june now since I know where I am in my cycle now.
> 
> 
> I hope this is IB for you smiley!

Thanks. FX to you too.


----------



## hunni12

Is it normal to have vaginal pain during ovulation...its been going on for maybe a hour or 2 now which is what made me take an opk in the first place. Its like actual vag cramps


----------



## cutieq

My vag flutters during O but not cramps. I'm glad you got a little closer to some answers.


----------



## hunni12

I am glad also, I read that the cramps are normal some women get them worse than what I am getting.


----------



## fairyy

smiley4442 said:


> Hunni, that's about what mine was I would say start bding........
> 
> 
> ASM: Cramping still, wiped a few minutes ago and had a small line of pink on it. I'm 7/8 DPO and praying its implantation and I'm not starting my period 8 days earlier.............Not really sure because of the chemical I had the beginning of May and the cycle I just came off of was my first since then.

Fingers crossed. I think it's IB.


----------



## darkriver

Due on today. No sign of period so I am guess thats good. I took a test and bfn. I used my last test so will take another one on saturday. Hopefully hcg should be high enough.


----------



## darkriver

Also I forgot to say the viens in my breasts are massive. Is that normal?


----------



## bluefish1980

Well, after the strangest cycle, 2 evaps and late AF, the :witch: has arrived.


----------



## MellyH

DR, veiny boobs is supposed to be a good pregnancy symptom! Hopefully that shy BFP shows it's bloody face soon. :lol:

bluefish, sorry :( Big hugs.


----------



## darkriver

MellyH said:


> DR, veiny boobs is supposed to be a good pregnancy symptom! Hopefully that shy BFP shows it's bloody face soon. :lol:
> 
> bluefish, sorry :( Big hugs.

So do I its starting to stress me out lol. Bluefish sorry hun


----------



## xnmd1

Hey .. can I join in? Weve been TTC for 9 months but ive mostly been staying away from these threads because every month AF comes and its disappointing :( But im feeling really hopful this month. We BD every second day until O was confirmed which is hard for us . And im 9 dpo today. AF is due on Monday. No symptoms or anything but things are just a little different than they usually are right before AF iykwim. And have a lot more CM than usual. So im feeling really hopful that we finally did it!


----------



## darkriver

Looks like she got me. Gutted. Me and husband have decided we will wait a couple of months. make sure we are a lot healthier.


----------



## macydarling

AF got me too. Im spotting. Urgh! I hate ttc today more than usual.


----------



## MegNE922

Hello ladies. I'm back. Hope I can keep up I've skipped a lot lol. So to those who have a BFP congrats! Those who are or are going to O GOOD LUCK! Fx'd for you ! Xo

ATM I'm in my fertile window but we're taking June off. 
I went to my OBGYN Tuesday and he's just not invested in me. Totally wasn't listening to me or looking at my patient history just rambling off the top of his head. He thought I've been through 4 months of Clomid? So I found a new OB. Unfortunately I don't see him until July 11th. I have an apt Friday to do a HSG test which puts dye into the uterus and flushes it to make sure there are no blocks anywhere. So we can't try bc I could end up with an ectopic & that's no bueno. So it's going to be a relaxing month. 

Hope you girls are all well &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## twinkie2

massive hugs DR and macy :hugs:


----------



## curiousowl

Sorry about AF bluefish, darkriver, and macy :( That really sucks.


----------



## KrissyB

And lost my crosshairs....
maybe its a "Fallback rise" and temps will be up tomorrow? Maybe todays my O (cd19 on a 26 day cycle)? Maybe I am having O issues - either in general or because I was sick this month?
time will tell I guess. I'll catch up on other posts soon.


----------



## darkriver

Hi Ladies,
Something weird has happened. I am having cramps and the bleeding has stopped. Is that normal? I dont want to get my hopes up, but normally I bleed for ages.


----------



## Cheekygringo

Test again in 2 days!


----------



## hunni12

Krissy what cd do u usually O?

@DR: i would test again just in case 

Afm: so i showed OH the opk last night and let's just say he did the pouncing lol. He says he wants to do it the next two nights as well. Makes me happy to see him so into ttc


----------



## bluefish1980

I'm having issues too dark river. I'm looking for some advice. My AF is very unusual. It's not really bleeding, it looks like EWCM but tinge red. 

TMI ALERT
I just wiped and I got a glob approx 4cm of pure red but it was the texture of jelly!!!! What on earth?!? 

This all feels very weird. It's more like CM each time I wipe but with red in it.

Any ideas people??????


----------



## hunni12

Are your cycles usually heavy blue? I have had that before on my heavy cycles


----------



## chelsealynnb

bluefish1980 said:


> I'm having issues too dark river. I'm looking for some advice. My AF is very unusual. It's not really bleeding, it looks like EWCM but tinge red.
> 
> TMI ALERT
> I just wiped and I got a glob approx 4cm of pure red but it was the texture of jelly!!!! What on earth?!?
> 
> This all feels very weird. It's more like CM each time I wipe but with red in it.
> 
> Any ideas people??????

No idea over here! Have you been using any lube or Preseed?? 


Just checked my cervix, it is fairly firm and closed. So to recap this cycle: cervix has been soft and open since CD14, +OPK CD15, ++OPK CD16, pinching cramps on CD16 afternoon, cervix soft and open CD17, hard and closed CD18. CM is milky today. We BD every night CD12-CD16. Now the waiting, uuurgh :coffee: Still trying to not over think the worry I have that we had TOO much sex and DH's sperm count was lower because of it :haha: But the doc instructed us to DTD every night because he isn't concerned about DH's count sooo...we followed doctor's orders!

:hugs: to everyone that the :witch: visited this cycle :flower:


----------



## bluefish1980

Not really heavy, no. I can use a tampon and only need to change to avoid TSS!

I've just never had it 'slimy' which is what it is like. I can also stretch it like you can for EWCM.


----------



## Deal9027

Bluefish & DR - I would suggest you both test to confirm it's a weird AF vs IB or harmless spotting/bleeding at the begining of a pregnancy.

Macy :hugs: I'm so very sorry the :witch: got you. 

Melly - How are you holding up? Any new signs or symptoms??!

CuriousOwl - Your chart looks fabulous - how are you feeling?

Krissy - Boo to no crosshairs!! I hope you get them back soon!! Or maybe you did O but because you were sick it didn't clearly show by your temps? In anycase it is confusing & I feel for you!!! I had a very confusing cycle in April and it stressed me out something wicked. I hope you handle it better than I did!!!!!!!!!!

Hunni - Have fun catching that egg!!! 

How's everyone else doing? 

AFM, my temp is back on the coverline and I'm only 6DPO. I'm very confident I'm out this cycle but it actually makes it kind of easier for when the :witch: arrives. Last month my temps looks SO promising and it turned out to be a total bust & that was rather crushing. So I'm already over it & looking forward to July!!! Just hoping I make it at least 10DPO before AF so I still have a decent enough LP.


----------



## darkriver

bluefish1980 said:


> I'm having issues too dark river. I'm looking for some advice. My AF is very unusual. It's not really bleeding, it looks like EWCM but tinge red.
> 
> TMI ALERT
> I just wiped and I got a glob approx 4cm of pure red but it was the texture of jelly!!!! What on earth?!?
> 
> This all feels very weird. It's more like CM each time I wipe but with red in it.
> 
> Any ideas people??????

I had this yesterday. wierd


----------



## chelsealynnb

Bluefish - have you been using Preseed or lube? Maybe it was up there and came out with AF?


----------



## KrissyB

Ok, looking for some OPK interpretation.
I'm guessing this is what a positive OPK looks like? I mean, it's not darker than the control, but that's pretty darn close.
 



Attached Files:







OPK_0612_920.jpg
File size: 7.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## smiley4442

Woke up and took another OPK and pretty much got a positive. Not sure what is up with my body. I'm cd20 today and it changed my cycle to a 33 day cycle. Not feeling hopeful for this month. I gues the spotting and cramping were from ovulation instead of implantation.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Cheekygringo

Krissy Looks pretty dark to me in that picture.


----------



## chelsealynnb

KrissyB said:


> Ok, looking for some OPK interpretation.
> I'm guessing this is what a positive OPK looks like? I mean, it's not darker than the control, but that's pretty darn close.

Looks positive to me. When I get one that dark, in a few hours I always have a SUPER dark one.



smiley4442 said:


> Woke up and took another OPK and pretty much got a positive. Not sure what is up with my body. I'm cd20 today and it changed my cycle to a 33 day cycle. Not feeling hopeful for this month. I gues the spotting and cramping were from ovulation instead of implantation.

How dark do your positives get usually? That looks still neg to me, I think. I have gotten almost positives before AF before and before a BFP :dohh:


----------



## hunni12

Is this normal first opk is 3 days ago n the bottom is the one from yesterday, do they normally just jump like that?
 



Attached Files:







CAM00531.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cheekygringo

Yup mine go positive within 2-3 days


----------



## twinkie2

Krissy-if that's not positive, it's darn close, plus, you never know if you are testing at the most opportune time, so for now, I'd assume it's positive and get busy!

hunni-yes, I think that is normal, some women have a gradual increase, other, just jump in LH from negative to near positive.

bf-I think there might be something to this, but I have no idea for sure. I'd wait a day or two and see what happens, same with you DR, test tomorrow or Sunday if neither of you still don't have full flow yet!!

deal-I know what you mean about just knowing you are out, I was a little too hopeful last cycle from my chart and it was crushing when AF showed. No temping this cycle for me (at least not right now) and I am sleeping like a baby, I love it!!! I hope that somehow you are wrong and I know personally, charts lie! If you are right, then we can keep company still in July :) :friends: btw, I too write down things to get it off my chest and then I usually feel SOOO much better about it even though it's resolved nothing, I've just gotten it out of me (I think it was in the July thread that you wrote about this).

smiley-there are so many ladies, so I apologize if this is incorrect, but if you've already had a good positive on your opk, that may just be your LH coming down, or a second surge, but may not turn positive. I'd keep an eye on it and see if they go positive again, but for today, I'd count that as negative. (if you haven't seen a good positive yet, then I'd say you are well on your way) I hope that made sense!


----------



## Deal9027

Twinkie - we really are geographically challenged BFF's I swear!!! I wonder what 1/2 between Iowa & MA is??!! I could envision an epic roadtrip to meet up in person!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I so wish that we all live closer together! :D But, St. Louis, MO sounds like a fund place to meet up! :D


----------



## chelsealynnb

hunni12 said:


> Is this normal first opk is 3 days ago n the bottom is the one from yesterday, do they normally just jump like that?

Normal! Last cycle I had barely there test line on CD15, and a blaring + on CD16 :D GL!


----------



## Deal9027

I'm telling you ILT I think it would be a great adventure for us all!!!!!


----------



## KrissyB

Ok - Catching up

Hunni - I'd say it's possible you missed the main surge, so your levels were on the way down when you took your OPK yesterday. So BDing last night (and probably again today would be good) is perfect. 

Blue and DR - FXed the :witch: stays away! Sounds like you both might not be out yet!

Welcome xnm! FXed this is your month :dust:

Macy - Sorry the witch got you :hugs:

Smiley - that looks negative to me still. Guess you can't give up BDing yet, but my money is still on your first "positive". I'm really hating these OPKs... way too much room for interpretation. 

AFM - I'm guessing today is my O. I only have one more OPK, and I'll be pretty happy to be rid of them. Temping I can handle, even though if it only tells you things after the fact. The OPKs are too stressful. From what I've read, a delayed O is pretty expectable from me being sick, and I THINK I should keep a normal LP after it, so it just might be a really long cycle for me. :shrug:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Deal, I am always down for a little vacation :D. Just have to work it between possible IVF fees and vacation time from work :p.


----------



## xprincessx

Can I join in? Not in my TWW yet but will be in the next few days, I will be testing from around the 25th June! Good luck everyone x


----------



## chelsealynnb

xprincessx said:


> Can I join in? Not in my TWW yet but will be in the next few days, I will be testing from around the 25th June! Good luck everyone x

Hey! We'll be testing around the same time. :dust: to you!


----------



## twinkie2

Hehehe, yes Deal, geographically challenged bff's!! Not sure what 1/2 way is, but, ILT, St.Loius is a good central location for all. We'll just organize a ttc/BnB conference there so we can have a massive girls weekend! That would be amazing!


----------



## smiley4442

I know the OPK isn't quite positive, but its about the same as it was the first time when I thought I missed my dark surge and was coming off of it. It just concerns me since 2 days ago I had ewcm. I plan on taking another one in an hour or so to see if it's changed. I even took a pregnancy test this morning and it was a BFN. I'm just so confused with my body. I will continue to bd for 2 days just in case (again). I will still test at my original 11 dpo (sunday) but I don't feel like I'm pregnant.


----------



## MellyH

Sorry for the girls who got their periods, especially the confusing ones!! darkriver, bluefish, macy, has it turned into full flow yet? Maybe you're still in with a chance!

I have no idea how to read OPKs, I don't even know which one is the test line and which is the control line. :lol: So I can't help with interpretation unless it's labelled. :lol: 

10DPO here! Ooooh double digits DPO! My boobs are still tender. But not really any other symptoms yet today.


----------



## hunni12

Sooooo I am in Alabama and a roadtrip sounds awesome!!

@Smiley: I think you should take another opk just to be sure

@Princess: welcome!!

@Chels: Looks like we are somewhat cycle buddies haha i'm due 6/26/14 for af

@ILT: How are you hun?

@Krissy: Your opk is positive so i would get to bd'ing

@Melly: Good luck testing hun





So I am currently holding my urine to take another opk. We have been bding since last friday lol so hopefully if i missed the surge or not we caught it. My vag cramps this morning are a little less intense than last night so we shall see what the opk says


----------



## smiley4442

Second OPK. This time it's positive. My line is exactly the same as control.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## macydarling

MellyH said:


> Sorry for the girls who got their periods, especially the confusing ones!! darkriver, bluefish, macy, has it turned into full flow yet? Maybe you're still in with a chance!
> 
> I have no idea how to read OPKs, I don't even know which one is the test line and which is the control line. :lol: So I can't help with interpretation unless it's labelled. :lol:
> 
> 10DPO here! Ooooh double digits DPO! My boobs are still tender. But not really any other symptoms yet today.

It is full flow, no doubt here. Bad pms this month, I have been ducking into the bathroom to get sick all morning at work. 11 days til my fertile period according to my app. Not too long!


----------



## curiousowl

Deal- Thanks! I'm pretty pleased with it. I've had such crazy charts with my anovulatory cycles that I was worried I wouldn't be able to see O when it happened but I guess it was just crazy cycles. The insomnia has gotten a little better but I was having hot flashes this morning. That's common for me with AF but I'm only 6 or 7dpo at this point so that seems a little early. I feel the same, just want to get to a normal LP, even if it isn't my BFP.

Don't count yourself out though! The ugliest charts can be BFPs!

Krissy- That OPK definitely looks positive to me! That's about as dark as mine got this cycle. Good luck ;)

Melly- Yay for 10dpo! Can't wait for you to test.

smiley- How weird. Well, hopefully this your true positive.


----------



## RubyRedLips

I'd love to join you ladies! I'm 8DPO today and planning to hold off on testing until June 18th... or maybe June 16th. :)


----------



## smiley4442

So Krissy, after all our struggles this month looks like we got positive OPK's on the same day.


----------



## hunni12

@Smiley: Glad to see you finally got your positive:flower:

@Ruby: Welcome, cant wait to see your test hun




Sooo I just took another opk top is from last night and this is from this morning. Just a few vag cramps but nothing compared to last night.
 



Attached Files:







opksss.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hunni, I am doing ok. Just waiting for AF to go away :). I see you are Oing!! FX and lots of BDs.


----------



## hunni12

Am I tripping or is the one from today a tad bit lighter than yesterday? Should I count tomorrow as 1 dpo?

Glad to see you are doing well ILT fx'd july is your month :)


----------



## MellyH

RRL, you're only a couple of days behind me! Any symptoms yet? ;)


----------



## MellyH

Hunni, I would wait and do another one tonight/tomorrow morning and see if it keeps getting fainter. If so, I would count yesterday as ovulation!


----------



## smiley4442

So, I've finally convinced myself its ok to "O" later than I thought. And this time I for sure had ewcm 2 days ago and for sure a positive OPK. Last time I never had ewcm and my OPK was close but never positive and I convinced myself I missed the spike in it. I also have been charting my temp for the last week or so and I had a small (.2) dip in my temp and I've read that it can take a small dip before you ovulate, which should be tomorrow. The bad thing is starting my TWW over. I only had 2 days left based on my other opk. lol But I'm trying to be positive since I have a few signs this time instead of just being confused like last time.


----------



## KrissyB

Smiley - :hugs: Still trying to make myself optimistic about the late O too. Well, at least we can be TWW buddies now - to the day! I guess it's back to :sex:ing for us lol. We did last night because I was a little nervous about the dark OPKs. But I suppose a few more rounds is necessary now.


----------



## hunni12

I guess me smiley and krissy will be testing around the same time lol


----------



## darkriver

Ladies I am out. I am taking six months out as I cant keep going through this pain. Maybe I will get a surprise at christmas. I hope you all get your blessings.


----------



## MellyH

So sorry darkriver. Rest, rediscover yourself, enjoy the second half of the year, and hopefully see you when you're ready again!!


----------



## hunni12

Sorry the witch got you fully DR :hugs: ttc can be quite stressful and a break might be what you need


----------



## smiley4442

Thanks ladies! I hate to admit it but I'm tired of bding lol. We have been going to town since the end of May "just in case" and was ready to take a break. We've bd'd more (well not exactly more but probably close lol) in the last 3 weeks then last year (remember I was preggo for 9 months of it and then had the 6 week no sex rule lol) Here's what we've done:

cd5-bd
cd6-
cd7-bd
cd8-bd
cd-9-bd
cd10-
cd11-bd twice
cd12-bd
cd13-bd
cd14-bd
cd15-
cd16-bd
cd17-
cd18-bd
cd19-
cd20-bd


----------



## KrissyB

Yay Hunni! That's right you're right there with us too. And you're a good calm person to stop me from POAS every other day past O lol. :haha:


----------



## smiley4442

darkriver said:


> Ladies I am out. I am taking six months out as I cant keep going through this pain. Maybe I will get a surprise at christmas. I hope you all get your blessings.

so sorry Dr!! :hugs:


----------



## hunni12

@Smiley: Don't feel bad we been bding since last Friday 2-3 times a day lol I am tired as well just have to make it through tonight

@Krissy: You gotta have will power haha

Holy Christmas nuts! I gotta go get some pineapple and cut the core..i forgot about this

Using Pineapple to Assist Implantation: Pineapple contains bromelain. Bromelain is a proteolytic enzyme that breaks up proteins that inhibit embryo implantation. Consuming a whole pineapple (focusing on the core as it has the highest concentration of Bromelain) during a fertility cycle can be beneficial.

For IVF [in vitro fertilization] cycle: one pineapple, divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day of your embryo transfer.

IUI [intra-uterine insemination] cycle: one pineapple, divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day of your IUI.

Timed intercourse cycle: one pineapple, divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day after ovulation.

Note: Be careful not to start consuming pineapple too early in the cycle. Beginning to consume pineapple BEFORE the recommended days above can actually affect your vaginal and cervical mucus PH, making it more acidic.


----------



## KrissyB

Sorry River *hugs* Here's hoping you get a great christmas present this year :xmas6:


Smiley - Wow.... I'm exhausted and we've literally DTD half as much as you guys. But I guess about 48 hrs more or so and we all can take a break. Especially if you're temping - you can keep an eye out for the rise and know you're past O.

Hunni - 2-3 x a day??! LOL Ok, maybe I'm just out of shape....


----------



## chelsealynnb

darkriver said:


> Ladies I am out. I am taking six months out as I cant keep going through this pain. Maybe I will get a surprise at christmas. I hope you all get your blessings.

:hugs:


----------



## hunni12

Krissy lol believe me when I say I am exhausted, the other day we did it 4 times :dohh:


----------



## KrissyB

..... And you have a toddler?? Kudos, woman! :bunny:


----------



## hunni12

That day he stayed with his granny LOL


----------



## twinkie2

:hugs: darkriver, hope you can get back to enjoying life without all this extra stress, hope christmas holds a wonderful gift for you!


----------



## MellyH

Hunni, they recommend no more than once a day when you're trying to get pregnant! It takes that long for your husband to produce another set of good sperm. :lol:

I mean, you should totally have sex four times a day FOR FUN if you want, but not when you're near ovulation! Just checking. :lol:


----------



## confuzion

xnmd1 said:


> Hey .. can I join in? Weve been TTC for 9 months but ive mostly been staying away from these threads because every month AF comes and its disappointing :( But im feeling really hopful this month. We BD every second day until O was confirmed which is hard for us . And im 9 dpo today. AF is due on Monday. No symptoms or anything but things are just a little different than they usually are right before AF iykwim. And have a lot more CM than usual. So im feeling really hopful that we finally did it!




xprincessx said:


> Can I join in? Not in my TWW yet but will be in the next few days, I will be testing from around the 25th June! Good luck everyone x

Welcome ladies!! And good luck!

DR, bluefish, and Macy - I am so sorry loves :hugs:

Smiley - you are a MACHINE! That's one intense BD schedule :haha:. 

Still holding out for you deal! 

Can't wait for you to test melly!!!!!


----------



## hunni12

To be honest melly I didn't even expect to be trying in june because my cycles had became so wonky so its kind of a coincidence it happened and now I get a positive opk lol


----------



## chelsealynnb

hunni12 said:


> Krissy lol believe me when I say I am exhausted, the other day we did it 4 times :dohh:

Good lord! It was exhausting DTD 5 days in a row over here! My vag is still sore! :haha:


----------



## aknqtpie

I don't think I could dtd 5 days in a row.. that sounds painful.


----------



## hunni12

Lol the things we do when ttc haha

Anybody going to give the pineapple core a try?>


----------



## aknqtpie

hunni12 said:


> Anybody going to give the pineapple core a try?>


Not me. Doesn't sound that appealing.


----------



## macydarling

Will there be a July thread? :)


----------



## KrissyB

Hunni - I'm going to hold off on the pineapple core this month. With all the antibiotics and OTCs I've taken this month, I've got enough going on in there I think lol. Maybe I'll join you in July if June is a wash (I do really like pineapple).

Macy - There definitely is a July thread already, Twinkie started it, but I don't know the link


----------



## macydarling

Thanks!!! I would say I hope I see you all there but I hope you get your JUNE BFPs instead!!! Thanks for listening to my bitchfest this cycle, you ladies are awesome! Im migrating over to the July thread, toodles :)


----------



## Lynny77

Omg the bd scheduled! Smiley and Hunni good for you ladies! 

Krissy and Smiley all good on late o'ing. At least now you're sure! I'm just a few days ahead of you!

Dr so sorry big hugs to you!

Macy sorry for af. That witch is so sucky!

Deal how are you? What's happening?

Confuzion how are you feeling? 

Twinkie, ILT, chels and everyone else I missed big hello!

So yesterday I think was the conversation about not sleeping and last night I did not sleep a wink. So annoying! And I've been eating the worst food as well. I know better but I just can't stop. Tomorrow! Lol. 3 dpo pms I think;)


----------



## Deal9027

:hugs: DR - sorry AF showed. Enjoy the time off from TTC and hopefully you'll get that Christmas surprise!!!

Confuzion - How are you feeling? Any new pregnancy symptoms setting in? 

Smiley - wow :shock: you go girl!! That really is an intense BD schedule you have this cycle!!! No doubt you & your man have given it your all to catch that egg!!!!!

Lynny - I have been low to no energy this cycle and eating like crap too. I feel like crap so I want to eat like crap...vicious cycle I tell ya! I'm sure it's just PMS setting in for me. I plan on making myself snap out of it though!! Tomorrow is Friday the 13th & a full moon so the DH & I plan on taking a moonlit walk in the evening and then coming home to watch Friday the 13th (we both love 80's movies including the classic 80's horror flicks). Then Saturday I have a "Prom" to go to with a few of my girls and we always have fun going to them. They have one every year (21+ crowd) at an Elks Lodge in a neighboring town & they pick a theme & decorate like crazy & hire a DJ so mostly a crowd of woman get all prettied up & dance the night away. I already offered to be the DD because I hope the :witch: will stay away at least until Tuesday so I get a 10day LP. But I've lined up my DH as my DD back up incase AF comes early & I have the green light to have some drinks.


----------



## curiousowl

We BD'd 5 days in a row this cycle. It was exhausting! 

Lynny- That was me who started the sleep conversation. I had super unusual insomnia from O-4dpo. I think it's finally starting to get better now but ugh. Keep me posted on how your's is! I always find when I'm tired I want junk food way more too.


----------



## confuzion

Lynny and deal thanks for asking :) so far so good I guess. Still nervous. Had another blood test today to see what my numbers are doing. 

As far as symptoms. Incredibly tired. Like can barely function. Just falling asleep all the time lol. And constipated :shy:. But not much else. It's kind of worrying to be honest. Wish I had more going on!

Macy - the link to the July thread is on the first post of this thread if you haven't found it yet!


----------



## cutieq

Trying to play catch up here ladies! 

So awesome to have so many ttc buddies! Dumb q - is the day you O 1dpo or the day after?

I did the pineapple last cycle and got my BFP. Not saying it's related but anything that worked for a BFP cycle, I will repeat lol. I should be starting today or tomorrow and finishing off the bd marathon Sunday!


----------



## Lynny77

Cutie FF usually calculates dpo the day after you o. Does that help?

Curious owl so glad your insomnia is better! I think I'll sleep well tonight since I'm on a deficit lol. Nothing worse than not sleeping!

Confuzion being tired is a huge symptom! I hope you get amazing numbers back so you can enjoy your pregnancy:)

Deal I had no idea tomorrow was Friday 13! So glad I'm off and not dealing with the public lol. Sounds like you have amazing plans! I think the road trip should be to your neck of the woods. I want to go to prom!


----------



## smiley4442

Totally off topic and I hope it's ok to post buty little man got 3rd place in a baby contest today. Super proud mama!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## smiley4442

KrissyB said:


> Sorry River *hugs* Here's hoping you get a great christmas present this year :xmas6:
> 
> 
> Smiley - Wow.... I'm exhausted and we've literally DTD half as much as you guys. But I guess about 48 hrs more or so and we all can take a break. Especially if you're temping - you can keep an eye out for the rise and know you're past O.
> 
> Hunni - 2-3 x a day??! LOL Ok, maybe I'm just out of shape....

LOL, I couldn't do it that many times a day anymore. I'm just to old lol.
Krissy, so looking forward to a break. 









> Smiley - you are a MACHINE! That's one intense BD schedule :haha:.


Confuzion, lol. We just wanted to cover the bases since we weren't sure of the O, but were pretty positive this time-only 2 more days to go lol. And I guess hubby is more of the machine-not bad for a couple almost 40 years old. And being sleeeeeeepy is the major early pregnancy sign. Glad your doing good, let us know your numbers!!



Lynny77 said:


> Omg the bd scheduled! Smiley and Hunni good for you ladies!
> 
> Krissy and Smiley all good on late o'ing. At least now you're sure! I'm just a few days ahead of you!

Lynny-ready to take a break! Hope you can get some sleep, thats not been a problem for me. It usually is but I think I'm just wore slap out lol.


----------



## curiousowl

cutieq said:


> So awesome to have so many ttc buddies! Dumb q - is the day you O 1dpo or the day after?

The day after you O is 1dpo. Just remember dpo stands for "days post-ovulation" :)





Lynny77 said:


> Curious owl so glad your insomnia is better! I think I'll sleep well tonight since I'm on a deficit lol. Nothing worse than not sleeping!

Good luck! It is definitely the worst. Hoping you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## MellyH

Hunni, that makes more sense!

I think four days in a row is the most we've managed. :lol:

I've cried like three times today about people running late. I'm either PMSing or it's a pregnancy symptom. :lol:


----------



## hunni12

Congrats to your LO smiley

No more vag cramps so I shall take a opk tomorrow to see if its negative


----------



## aknqtpie

Ive been extremely bitchy today.. Hoping its a pg symptom.


----------



## MellyH

QT, I'm right there with you, been very short and cranky (and teary!).


----------



## Cheekygringo

I've had nothing except a few cramps. I haven't been symptom spotting and I'm usually busy doing something, but the cramps are very obvious when it happens.


----------



## Cheekygringo

Dumb phone giving double posts


----------



## xnmd1

cutieq said:


> Trying to play catch up here ladies!
> 
> So awesome to have so many ttc buddies! Dumb q - is the day you O 1dpo or the day after?
> 
> I did the pineapple last cycle and got my BFP. Not saying it's related but anything that worked for a BFP cycle, I will repeat lol. I should be starting today or tomorrow and finishing off the bd marathon Sunday!

Dpo stands for days past ovulation . So 1 dpo is the day after you ovulated


----------



## KrissyB

Confuzion - Being tired is DEFINITELY a symptom. It was my biggest issue for my first trimester with DD. Tired doesn't even describe it, it was more like narcoleptic! 

Smiley - Congrats on the award for your DS! That is awesome (and adorable)!

Melly and QT- Fingers crossed the mood swings are a sign of impending :bfp:s!!

AFM - I am feeling great. I don't know what to make of it being so late in my cycle, but I'm so relieved to definitively know I'm either on O day or 1 dpo :) And we've had a good schedule to catch the eggy I think. Temps are already rising too!


----------



## smiley4442

So I'm 99% sure I'm ovulating today. A very strong OPK (positive yesterday too) TMI I had ewcm when I wiped. Yay!


----------



## MellyH

Krissy, that's definitely a good sex schedule! Good luck!! And welcome to the TWW. :lol:

smiley, go catch that egg!


----------



## curiousowl

Ohh, I hope being cranky is a good sign. I keep snapping at DH for minor things, poor guy.


----------



## KatieSweet

Well, I'm in limbo. Have been spotting (brown) on and off for the past 3 days, my temp is not incredibly high but still above coverline, and I'm not experiencing my usual AF symptoms but different things instead (notably: killer back pain and acid reflux with - a first for me - dry heaving. What!).

Not getting ahead of things though, I'm still preparing myself for AF to set in at any second. #NoFalseHope My first cycle started off with spotting spotting spotting, me having tons of hope and googling everything, and then having AF come in, only to leave, and come back again. GAH GAH GAH. So I'm not jumping to any conclusions and taking it day by day this time around (cycle 3). 

But I will be testing tomorrow morning if it's still just a bit of spotting because I promised myself I could. Just to get it out of my system, I guess. I'd be 14DPO then.


----------



## Deal9027

Melly & QT - I'm right there with you in the moody department - I had a wicked case of the grumps late afternoon/early evening yesterday. Today I'm more playful with it and have my whole office laughing at my snarky, sarcastic comments. It's making me laugh too so I guess I'm in a better mood today...so far!!! For me though, I am certain this is PMS and I'm just hoping the :witch: holds off until at least Tuesday so I can make it 10dpo. I just don't want to see a super short LP and even at 10DPO it would mean my cycle would only be 24 day long. But I am SUPER blessed and will often PMS for up to a week before I get my period!! Lucky, lucky me!!!!!!


----------



## curiousowl

Katie, that sounds exciting! Good luck, fingers crossed for you!

Deal, you and me both. I'm also 7dpo and hoping AF holds off until at least Tuesday. Just really hoping I have normal LP.


----------



## hunni12

So my vaginal cramps stopped completely yesterday evening and I got this on an opk this morning. Is it safe to say I am 1dpo now? Its dark but still considered negative
 



Attached Files:







m2.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 9









m1.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## KrissyB

Hunni - So I think the way it works is that you can ovulate anywhere from 12-36 hours after your first positive OPK. So if you're first positive was CD 16.... then I'd say tomorrow at the latest you're 1 dpo. 
But I am far from an expert so some of the more experienced ladies here might have a better answer.


----------



## hunni12

Yeah only reason I am thinking I O'd yesterday was because I had the vaginal cramping cd16 and cd17 and by cd17 evening it stopped and I no longer feel it


----------



## KrissyB

Well it could definitely have been yesterday! I mean I got my positive OPK yesterday, and today temps are already rising, so I might have had a short spike (so 12 hours between positive OPK and O). I just don't know if you can say definitively you're 1 dpo without temping.


----------



## KatieSweet

Thanks CuriousOwl :) I'll post an update when I have one!


----------



## bluefish1980

Well, it's all been very wired but AF is definitley here now.

When I thought it had started it very quickly turned into very light spotting but with CM. I started to get my hopes up but this afternoon it turned to normal flow.

On to the next and 25th cycle!!!!!!

Good luck to those still to test.


----------



## hunni12

Honestly if I didn't have the vag cramps I wouldn't have known that was my only clue that I could have been O'ing which means Im back on my reg 30 day cycle. I guess I'll just count today as 1dpo since after 2 days of pos its now negative. If this cycle is a bust I will def temp next month. Now I just gotta go buy some pineapples lol


sorry the witch got you blue


----------



## Deal9027

:hugs: bluefish. Sorry that the witch got you. Come join the July thread if you aren't already there :)


----------



## twinkie2

So sorry bluefish :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

Sorry blue :( 

Somewhere between 10-12dpo today. I was going to test today, but didn't get a chance to go buy more tests. I will probably go buy some tonight and test tomorrow morning. 

Still feeling tired, slightly crampy, and gassy. Not extremely pissy, but it is only 8:30am.. still enough time for that to change.


----------



## hunni12

Its 830 in Alaska? Its 11:44am here in Alabama


----------



## smiley4442

So sorry blue!


----------



## Lynny77

So sorry blue! Af sucks!

Curious- how'd you sleep last night? I slept like a log lol. 

Krissy, Smiley and Hunni glad you're all coming into the 2ww!

akn- hopefully the witch stays away!

4dpo and have small cramps. Nothing really unusual in that. I've had some months where I cramped all through the 2ww and others where the cramps didn't start until 9dpo. Our bodies so unpredictable!


----------



## curiousowl

Lynny, I slept ok-ish. DH got up at 5am and that woke me up and then I had some trouble falling back asleep but nothing like it was a few days ago. I think I will sleep in tomorrow for sure! Glad you finally got some sleep.


----------



## sn0wbunnie

I'm out! Spotting is getting heavier today. Not quite AF, but she's knocking at the door. So frustrated because I was really convinced this was the month :(



Also, I have NEVER in my life spotted this long before AF. Usually it's a day. Could prenatal vitamins do that to me?


----------



## KrissyB

Blue and Snow - Sorry to hear about the :witch: FXed for you in July!


----------



## fairyy

smiley4442 said:


> Totally off topic and I hope it's ok to post buty little man got 3rd place in a baby contest today. Super proud mama!

Congrats :flower:
He is so adorable. 

I am waiting for your BFP's ladies :thumbup:


----------



## curiousowl

Damn, sorry snow. That sucks.


----------



## smiley4442

thanks fairry.

So sorry sn0w!

ASM: tomorrow will be 1dpo for me. Hate that its starting back over tho.


----------



## bluefish1980

Sorry snow. It was the same for me. I've NEVER spotted before AF, she always comes full force. Also, cramps are usually all across my pubic bone, but this cycle they were to the side. Bizarre. I'm not sure I'll ever understand my body!


----------



## aknqtpie

Sorry Snow...:(


----------



## MellyH

I have a lot to catch up on! I have noted down smiley faces for QT and curiousowl - :D , and sad faces for bluefish and snowbunnie - :(

No symptoms here today, 11DPO. Sigh. I feel normal.


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

LoveMy2Boys2
Trying to conceive (TTC)
Chat Happy BnB Member

Join Date: Apr 2013
Posts: 1,035
Thanked others: 123
Thanked 128 times in 128 posts
Please help ladies!! Implantation?? -, +,-

This question is actually for my friend.... She had always had her periods like clock work , never a day late or early, always the same flow.... She is TTC and she had started spotting 3 days early, this very light spotting lasted about 5days.... On the 3rd day of spotting she took 3 dollar tree tests.... The first was neg, the second was clearly a faint positive, the third was negative again...... She hasn't tested since then...it has been 2 days now ..... Is this implantation bleeding?! Could she get a BFP at this point ??! Any input is greatly appreciated ! Thanks so much


----------



## MellyH

I mean, any time until she gets her period she could get a BFP!


----------



## cutieq

Lmb similar happened to me and it was chemical :( but my positives lasted for a few days.

Hoping she has a bad test or faint pee.


----------



## aknqtpie

I used to never spot before my period started, and then the last few periods I have had I started spotting. Could just be some type of change in her life. I would think if it was IB she wouldn't show anything on the test just yet. Who knows though...


----------



## LoveMy2Boys2

Thanks!!So she shouldn't count that as her period? I told her to test again with a frer! Sea scared to get another negative , I feel this sounds like implantation


----------



## aknqtpie

I think the first day of AF is when it is at a full flow.. spotting doesn't count.


----------



## Cheekygringo

I am 10 dpo and poss and neg, still zero symptoms, except for some random cramps about 3 days ago. I'm still waiting for af, but still think my chances are pretty low.


----------



## confuzion

I'm sorry snow :(


----------



## xnmd1

hunni12 said:


> Honestly if I didn't have the vag cramps I wouldn't have known that was my only clue that I could have been O'ing which means Im back on my reg 30 day cycle. I guess I'll just count today as 1dpo since after 2 days of pos its now negative. If this cycle is a bust I will def temp next month. Now I just gotta go buy some pineapples lol
> 
> 
> sorry the witch got you blue

 Ovulation cramping can happrn before, during or after ovulation so its hard to say. Thats why they say the only way to tell for certain is by temping. But you know your body better than anyone else so youd be the best person to guess when O happened. And you have it narrowed down between one or two days which wont make a huge difference iykwim?


----------



## jmandrews

I am in so May threads so I'm sorry if you see this twice.

I can't sleep! So I just got up to pee and take a frer this morning... BFP!!! I am sooooo soooo shocked! I thought I was out. Up until today bfn... I can't believe my eyes! The line showed up right away with no hesitation. I am so nervous. Pls let this be my sticky rainbow. 
It's 5:15am so DH is still sleeping. What a wonderful Father's Day gift I'll be able to surprise him with. 
I'm in a wedding today so not sure how I'm going to keep this secret since I wot be drinking.
Keeping my FX'd you ladies will be joining me!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xnmd1

So this may be a bit TMI (or a lot lol) but im going to say it anyway. . Im 11 dpo, AF due on Monday. Usually for the week or so before AF my CM gets sort of bitty/gobby and is snot like in appearance. Gross I know sorry. Anyway this cycle it is really creamy/lotiony amd there is more than normal. This ia basically the one thing thats making me hopefull that this might finally be my lucky month Has anyone had a change in CM this month or maybe remember it happening in a previous pregnancy? Weve been TTC for 9 months now. And theres a high probability that OH is going away for 6 months for work in a months time. I dont want to havw to wait 6 months to TTC again :( I would love this to be my month so I can be almost ready to have our baby when he gets home. We just moved last month in to a beautiful home and we have a spare bedroom that we cant wait to turn into a nursery ...I just wish it would happen :( im going to be gutted if AF comea on Monday


----------



## Cheekygringo

Congrats on your bfp.


----------



## Deal9027

Congrats JM :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9/mo!!!!!


----------



## frenchie35

Congrats, JM! Next Father's day will be his first!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Congrats JM!


----------



## hunni12

Congratulations jm. Is there anything u did diff this month


----------



## hunni12

xnmd1 said:


> So this may be a bit TMI (or a lot lol) but im going to say it anyway. . Im 11 dpo, AF due on Monday. Usually for the week or so before AF my CM gets sort of bitty/gobby and is snot like in appearance. Gross I know sorry. Anyway this cycle it is really creamy/lotiony amd there is more than normal. This ia basically the one thing thats making me hopefull that this might finally be my lucky month Has anyone had a change in CM this month or maybe remember it happening in a previous pregnancy? Weve been TTC for 9 months now. And theres a high probability that OH is going away for 6 months for work in a months time. I dont want to havw to wait 6 months to TTC again :( I would love this to be my month so I can be almost ready to have our baby when he gets home. We just moved last month in to a beautiful home and we have a spare bedroom that we cant wait to turn into a nursery ...I just wish it would happen :( im going to be gutted if AF comea on Monday


When i got pregnant with my son that happened to me but i also had it with af cycles


----------



## twinkie2

Congrats JM!!!

xnmd-everyone is so different so it's hard to say, but since this isn't typical for you it sure sounds promising. Fx'd tight for you this cycle!!


----------



## hunni12

Loving the picture change Twinkie lol


----------



## Lynny77

Congrats JM!

xnmd I've had it a couple cycles as well but I'd say anything different is a good sign!

How's everyone feeling? Any good symptoms? None really here except for the odd twinge. We are off to a wedding today. One of dh's friends. Last night he looks he looks at the invite and realizes it's 2 and a half hours away! Only a man would realize that last minute! I was actually impressed he realized it last night and not today. lol. We can't get a room up there since we have the puppy and I have a fertility clinic appointment at 8:30am. So it'll be a long day in the car.


----------



## twinkie2

Thanks hunni, I needed a change.

Lynny hope you have fun at the wedding, it will hopefully be a good distraction, sucks about all the car time though. What is this next fertility appointment for? (sorry you've probably said but this thread is so busy it's hard to keep everything straight sometimes :shrug:)


----------



## hunni12

Lynny: all is well on my side. CurrentlY 2dpo and feeling normal except for theburning in my breast, whats the nnext appointment for?


@Twinkie: how u holding up?


----------



## Lynny77

hey Twink! Appointment is still part of the investigative cycle so it's ultrasound and blood I guess to check progesterone levels and such to make sure everything is going as it should post ovulation. Then I guess I just wait until July for my appointment with the doctor to see what the results of all the poking around this month were and the next course of action. I just wish I didn't have to wait a month for that!


----------



## Lynny77

Hunni- my boobs aren't sore yet. They usually start throbbing after 5dpo and that's today so any minute now lol.


----------



## twinkie2

Hope your numbers are all on point for right now! Don't you feel like sometimes all you do is wait? Wait for O, wait for bloods, wait for tww, wait for docs appointments, it is so mentally exhausting!

Hunni-I'm good having a nice, stress free weekend of not worrying about tww or O since it's probably not til next Saturday. Just enjoying some time at home and running around with the hubs :)


----------



## hunni12

This boob thing is new for me lol

Just for laughs
 



Attached Files:







preg image.png
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Lynny77

It's so true Twink it's all waiting! I wish I could go back to the days when I didn't particularly care about getting pregnant and I was always putting it off. And with good ol age 37 looming around the corner I feel so much pressure to get pregnant right now. I don't even feel like I can afford to take a month of ntnp. Oh well hopefully it'll happen at some point whether it naturally or assisted.


----------



## confuzion

JM - :happydance:

lynny - have fun at the wedding!!

hunni - haha that cartoon is funny!


----------



## cutieq

Nice line jm!!!!!


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats jm!


I tested this morning on an IC and BFN but I think I'm only 8dpo (FF still says 9). So there's still time.


----------



## MellyH

JM, hooray!!! That's a very strong positive, congratulations!!

curiousowl, definitely too early. Wait a couple of days and test again!

12DPO here. Not much going on, couple of very faint twinges low on the left hand side but only because I'm paying SUUUUUPER close attention. :lol: Period watch starts now!


----------



## twinkie2

curiousowl said:


> Congrats jm!
> 
> 
> I tested this morning on an IC and BFN but I think I'm only 8dpo (FF still says 9). So there's still time.

Yes still tons of time, really hope you get those two beautiful lines the next time you test!


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks Melly and twinkie! Definitely not counting myself out yet :) Still plenty of time!

That sounds super exciting Melly! Are you testing tomorrow?


----------



## dove830

AF got me. :( That means I just had a 6/7 day LP...any tips on elongating it?


----------



## KrissyB

JM - CONGRATS :dance: :dance:

AFM - SWEET JESUS the cramps.... I'm guessing by temps that today is O. Maybe it's because of the delayed O, but I have NEVER had cramps like this around ovulation. I mean I would thought these were pretty bad cramps even for AF. There will be no BDing tonight with this kind of discomfort. But we've had a good few days, and I'll aim for tomorrow.


----------



## cravemyheart

Here I thought I wouldn't ovulate until the beginning of July because my last cycle was 42 days. But I think my average cycle will be much less than that and that I only had 42 days because I came off bcp. So I think I'm gearing up to ovulate. My cm is becoming more and more egg white. 

I should be ovulating on the 17th. But I leave town on the 16th. So I'm gonna did lots before I leave hoping to cover all bases. Dh doesn't want to Dtd tonight because he foresees himself being very tired when he gets home from work at 10pm. So I'm gonna try for more than once on Sunday.


----------



## curiousowl

Aw, sorry dove. I'm heard vitamin B6 can be good for elongating a short LP. And it's water-soluble so it's hard to OD on.


----------



## dove830

curiousowl said:


> Aw, sorry dove. I'm heard vitamin B6 can be good for elongating a short LP. And it's water-soluble so it's hard to OD on.

I've been taking b6 and b12 in preparation and trying to avoid this very thing, lol


----------



## Pug2012

I'll be testing on the 26th.....


----------



## MegNE922

Well today I had my ovary test ( HSG )....not good news not bad news either. 

#1 if you're going to do the test. Prepair to be mortified by the lack of personal boundaries lol.
The radiology tech was sooo sweet and nice the doc was great and showed me everything on screen and explained what we saw. 
#2 it's not nearly as painful as expected. More awkward, slight cramping.
#3 on to the findings.
They had a hard time finding my cervix at first. They thought it was because I was on a X-Ray table so after some uncomfortable searching they found it. Inserted a rubbery syringe that blows up like a ballon into my uterus. Mind you I saw this whole thing! 
In screen I could see my uterus. It was perfect shape and I could see one ovary. They're soo skinny. I wasn't expecting it. 
The doc injected the dye and I watched it go right to the left side and out like it was supposed to. I did some wiggling and he did more searching even adding more dye but we didn't see a right side. At all. It didn't look blocked....it didn't look there at all. There was no mistaken it. the dye went to the top of my uterus there was a small point where it should have been but that's it. 

The md tried to reassure me all I need was 1 working ovarie but I couldn't help but break down. I've always known since forever that something was wrong. It was kinda relieving...but still heartbreaking.so now I'm in a limbo where I don't know what's next. Does this mean I only fully O every other month? Will I have to do IUI or IVF? What?! What's next! 

I have to wait until July 11th to figure anything out. I had to call my horrible OB bc he was supposed to get me an antibiotic & they hadn't !! So when my pharmacist finally called it in they gave her a script for amoxicillin I'M ALLERGIC! Oye vey! 
I talked to a friend who's had a lot of fertility issues and she reccomended a fertility specialist. So I may go that route too. 
It's been a draining week. Glad to be going away this weekend that's for sure. 
Also I've started telling my closest friends about our issues and it really does relieve a lot of pressure.

I copied this to repost. If you've seen it 2x sorry!


----------



## hunni12

I am so confused. Cd16 and 17 i had a positive opk n cd18 i had a negative now cd 19 i get this..and this is cm tmi pic. I feel so lost and confused now


Spoiler
https://i59.tinypic.com/15gfm1x.jpg


That's not fertile cm...maybe i do need to temp next month
 



Attached Files:







CAM00540.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xnmd1

Hunni .. I haven't used opks myself but ive heard that after yiu get a positive one you should stop taking them because they can get kind of wonky after ovulation . Also I temp and I did have one month where I for sure ovulated but never got any ewcm . I think it was a bad egg or something. My temp slowly rised over a few days rather than jumping up. But AF appeares on shedule. It was a weird month. 



MEG.. Sorry about your news. Though like you said it isnt all bad as you still have one perfect ovary. I hope you get the care you need and get your bfp soon xoxox


----------



## KrissyB

Hunni!! I am basically in the same position! Cd 14 I had all the signs of O - spotting a few days before, fertile CM, temp dip, but light OPKs. A few days later I got a clear positive OPK, but now I'm very late into my cycle, and my CM is creamy just like that!! And libido wise, I was raring to go around CD 14, and maybe I just burned out too early, but it's been a real effort the last few days.

I dunno, I'm just hoping we have our bases covered either way..... and if it's meant to be, a :bfp: will happen.... eventually, since I have NO idea when to test now. I still don't have an O on FF on CD 21, and I usually have 26 day cycles.


----------



## hunni12

Its so confusing but i did hear to stop testing after the first positive


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi Meg, sorry to hear the result of your HSG. I too only have my left tube left but because of my age, I think my RE is going to go with aggressive approach. I think we might start IVF soon. Hopefully, your RE can recommend other approach. FX.


----------



## jmandrews

hunni12 said:


> Congratulations jm. Is there anything u did diff this month

You can see my chart if you want :) but we just BD a lot!!! But I ovulated 5 days later than normal. This cycle was so weird. I didn't expect a BFP. :)


----------



## Cheekygringo

Ow, serious cramps this evening and a wave of nausea.. maybe 10-11 dpo.. still waiting though. Might test tomorrow morn.


----------



## KatieSweet

So, after spotting brown since 10DPO (it ended 13DPO), having no AF symptoms but a lot of others instead (frequent urination, acid reflux, bad lower back pain being at the top of my list), and my BBT remained stable, I tested with FMU yesterday morning and got a faint BFP at 14DPO. 
This morning my BBT shot up 0.3 degrees Celsius and I tested again - a faint, but clearer, BFP. 

The spotting threw me for a loop. I had of course read about implantation bleeding but didn't believe it could be that and really thought I was out... but the lack of AF symptoms... it didn't add up. And here we are. 

Good luck to all you ladies still in the TWW, and those of you waiting to try again. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you, and sending tons, tons, tons of :dust: your way. :hugs:


----------



## Cheekygringo

Congrats on the bfp!


----------



## hunni12

Congratulations


----------



## chelsealynnb

Great news! Congrats!


----------



## xnmd1

Congrats Katie thats awesome news! I think im going to be out .. temp dropped this morning so af will probably arrive on time tomorrow


----------



## Deal9027

Melly - Did you test today as planned?!?!!!


----------



## Deal9027

Katie - Congrats!!!! Wishing you a H&H 9/mo!!


----------



## Barbiegirl88

This is moy 12th month of trying :( I test on friday!! Hoping for good news. I have an appt with a fertility doctor on the 16th if no luck


----------



## smiley4442

Ladies I think my body is broken. This is the 4th day in a row I've had a positive OPK.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hunni12

How in the hell is it that me u n krissy all have 4 day of positive opks whats really going on


----------



## twinkie2

Congrats Katie!!! Great news, h & h 9 months!

Sorry smiley I don't OPK so I just don't know enough :shrug:


----------



## xnmd1

Well guys im not sure about your opks as ive never used them but I say if theres any doubt then BD.. better safe than sorry!


----------



## Lynny77

Melly!!! thinking of you today!!!

Meg thanks so much for sharing your story with us. I'm sorry to hear about the one ovary but very happy to hear the other one is perfect!

Xn sorry about the temp drop but you never know!

Katie congrats! Love seeing good news! Crazy about the spotting! 

Smiley, Krissy and Hunni hugs to the 3 of you going through o craziness. I'd say go by the first positive opk and don't test anymore.

Deal- you must be getting closer!

Barbie- welcome and lots of fx to you!


----------



## smiley4442

hunni12 said:


> How in the hell is it that me u n krissy all have 4 day of positive opks whats really going on

No clue at all, there is no mistaken that its a positive on any of my days. I won't test anymore because I don't have any. 2 nights ago right before we bd'd I had sharp pain in my right side and in my vag, pretty sure it was the "O". I also had a couple days ewcm. I really am not sure what is going on. I had a short temp dip and today its back up to what it was before the dip. So confusing!!




xnmd1 said:


> Well guys im not sure about your opks as ive never used them but I say if theres any doubt then BD.. better safe than sorry!

Thanks we have bd'd ALOT lol. 




Lynny77 said:


> Smiley, Krissy and Hunni hugs to the 3 of you going through o craziness. I'd say go by the first positive opk and don't test anymore.

not testing anymore lol, I don't have anymore anyway.


----------



## Dumpling

Katie - congratulations! Hope you're feeling well!

I'm now 15DPO, BFN on Friday & AF due to arrive yesterday/today. I feel very vaguely crampy, almost like a slight fullness in my lower abdomen & I keep expecting to see something when I wipe but no joy. I just want to know either way - AF or BFP please!!


----------



## MellyH

Deal9027 said:


> Melly - Did you test today as planned?!?!!!

I did!! 13DPO, FMU.
 



Attached Files:







smallpregnancytest.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Cheekygringo

Yay melly!


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats Melly and Katie! What a great Father's Day present. H&H 9 months.

I really wish my temp would stop dropping .1 degree every day. It's weird and kind of freaking me out. BFN on a cheapie but only 9 or 10dpo. I've been having 1 patch a day of a lot of creamy CM, pretty irritable, and my face is super greasy. It's never like that. I wish I remembered if that was a PMS sign for me pre-pill but I'm not sure. I also took a nap on the couch yesterday evening. That hasn't happened in a while but isn't that weird for me. :af: 3 days until I take a FRER!


----------



## confuzion

oh my gosh melly YAYYYYY I knew it :headspin: :wohoo: :yipee:. Congrats hon!!

Congrats and a happy and healthy 9 months to you too katie!!

Meg - I'm sorry about the bad news about 1 ovary, but you can definitely still make a baby with just one. It's done all the time :hugs:.

smiley and hunni - I believe you are supposed to stop testing with OPKs after the first positive because they become unreliable after that point. That said, I knew someone in another thread who kept getting a positive OPK until she got her BFP! Apparently it was a sign for her :shrug:.

Welcome pug2012 and Barbiegirl88 :hi:. Good luck ladies.


----------



## MellyH

curiousowl, hopefully the temp drop doesn't mean anything too bad. :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Melly - time to change that cycle ticker into a pregnancy one :winkwink:.


----------



## canadabear

confuzion said:


> Melly - time to change that cycle ticker into a pregnancy one :winkwink:.

Congrats!!! :happydance:
I remember you are on another thread as testing June 27 - same day as me - but so happy to hear you got your :bfp: early!! 

Does anyone mind if I join you all? 
Poas yesterday - but of course :bfn: :haha: way too early and didn't use FM... Plus used a cheaply instead of a good one. 
By the way, what's a frer? I am in Canada so we may have some different types of tests. I have never used a digital one.. What's your preference?


----------



## confuzion

canada - I thought I was out when I signed up for the June 27 test date :haha:. Actually ended up getting a BFP in May, but thank you!

Welcome and good luck! FRER is a 'First Response Early Result'. My favorites are the FRERs and Answer brand tests :)


----------



## Deal9027

Melly!!!! :happydance: :wohoo:

I am SO FREAKING HAPPY for you!!!! Super huge congratulations!!! Wishing you a H&H 9/mo!!!!


----------



## smiley4442

Katie & Melly congrats on your BFP's!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lynny77

Melly!!!! OMG I'm so excited!! eal and I are doing a happy dance for you! What a beautiful, clear line! Your not poas'ing really paid off because that is not a squinter!!!

What a great day! 2 bfp's!


----------



## hunni12

Congrats melly!!

I am so glad to be out of opks! Im going my first positiveand just going to consider myself 3 dpo


----------



## KatieSweet

Congratulations Melly! Wonderful, so very happy for you!
And thank you all for the well wishes... big smile here, so grateful for this place.


----------



## KrissyB

CONGRATS MELLY AND KATIE!!!! So excited for you guys!!! :hugs: :dance: Happy and Healthy 9 months for you both!! 

AFM - So upset about temps today and how late it is in my cycle, but tired of complaining to you ladies day in and day out. Trying just not to be a downer for the DH today.


----------



## wantbump

CONGRATS Melly and Katie!! H&H 9 months!


----------



## smiley4442

hunni12 said:


> Congrats melly!!
> 
> I am so glad to be out of opks! Im going my first positiveand just going to consider myself 3 dpo

Hunni, your profile pic threw me off lol, I'm out too. Tired of all the positives lol, I am 2 dpo going by the first one. I will still probably bd every other day just in case.




KrissyB said:


> AFM - So upset about temps today and how late it is in my cycle, but tired of complaining to you ladies day in and day out. Trying just not to be a downer for the DH today.

Krissy, whats up with your temps?? Me, you and hunni are having a sucky month with our bodies!


----------



## Lynny77

Krissy this is the place to complain! lol. We all understand what you're going through and we're the best ones to talk to- at least we can all commiserate! While husbands are so great they don't quite get it like the girls do:)


----------



## Pug2012

I'm 5dpo and think I'm feeling symptoms but I might be just symptom hunting????


----------



## MegNE922

Congrats Melly an Katie!!! Xoxo &#128149; H&H 9


----------



## xnmd1

My CM is kind of pink tinged so im pretty much positive AF will be here tomorrow 9 months of trying . Im 23 years old and over all very healthy. Im starting to wonder if theres some kind of fertility issue im not aware of. 

OH said maybe it just took a while for birth control to get out of my system .. I haven't been on birth control for 15 months so im pretty sure thats not the issue. 

He has suggested that maybe this cycle we should start "hardcore" trying .. as how he put it. He said we can buy opks and do that along with temping and he says we will BD every second day and he said to look online for other things that may help and whatever it is we can do it. 

Im just feeling pretty bummed out atm and cant stop thinking there must be something wrong with me.


----------



## jmandrews

KatieSweet said:


> So, after spotting brown since 10DPO (it ended 13DPO), having no AF symptoms but a lot of others instead (frequent urination, acid reflux, bad lower back pain being at the top of my list), and my BBT remained stable, I tested with FMU yesterday morning and got a faint BFP at 14DPO.
> This morning my BBT shot up 0.3 degrees Celsius and I tested again - a faint, but clearer, BFP.
> 
> The spotting threw me for a loop. I had of course read about implantation bleeding but didn't believe it could be that and really thought I was out... but the lack of AF symptoms... it didn't add up. And here we are.
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies still in the TWW, and those of you waiting to try again. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you, and sending tons, tons, tons of :dust: your way. :hugs:

Congrats that's so exciting!!!


----------



## jmandrews

MellyH said:


> Deal9027 said:
> 
> 
> Melly - Did you test today as planned?!?!!!
> 
> I did!! 13DPO, FMU.Click to expand...

Yay congrats Melly!!! So excited for u!


----------



## curiousowl

Damnit. Tiny bit of red spotting at 9 or 10dpo. (I think 9.) Maybe IB? No way of telling yet I guess. Just in case I'm getting my Amazon cart loaded up with things for next cycle.


----------



## confuzion

pug - hope your symptoms are pregnancy related :)

xnmd - hope the witch stays away and that it's just IB

curiousowl - sounds promising! FX it's IB :). Your chart looks great.


----------



## Cheekygringo

Am 11-12 dpo maybe Neg on a frer test with fmu, AF is finally due tomorrow, so will see what happens..


----------



## confuzion

Yay cheeky! Hope you'll be updating with a BFP tomorrow!


----------



## Cheekygringo

Lol, sorry had to edit, my auto correct is being a shirt


----------



## confuzion

lol ok, hopefully it was just early and the witch stays away!


----------



## Cheekygringo

That would be nice, April babys run in the family though, seriously, there is 6 of us, we probably don't need another one ... But I get 2 chances next month, i m not giving that up! Lol


----------



## jmandrews

curiousowl said:


> Damnit. Tiny bit of red spotting at 9 or 10dpo. (I think 9.) Maybe IB? No way of telling yet I guess. Just in case I'm getting my Amazon cart loaded up with things for next cycle.

def looks like IB to me based off your chart. :) FX!


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks ladies! Crossing my fingers you're right. I'm afraid it's the start of AF.


----------



## MellyH

curiousowl, is that how your periods usually start? Hoping it's implantation bleeding!!

Cheeky, you're not out yet...


----------



## KatieSweet

Keeping my FX'ed for you, curiousowl!


----------



## Cheekygringo

Well af is meant to arrive tomorrow sometime, so will wait and see.

Edited to ad, I had terrible insomnia last night, and feel very tired and yuck today, probably because of little sleep though, but as a shift worker, I am kind of used to feeling tired..so from both sides of the coin it is a bit odd.


----------



## xnmd1

Temp dropped below the coverline this morning ... af will be here any moment


----------



## sn0wbunnie

AF is finally here... after spotting for 7 days. UGHHHHH. I am hoping a 3rd time's a charm! :)


----------



## Lynny77

Cheeky and Curious I'm holding out for you two! Hoping you'll see bfp's the next few days!

Snow and x so sorry about af. Big hugs to you!


----------



## Dumpling

Xnmd1 - sorry to hear about AF arriving, but just wanted to say what a lovely, supportive sounding partner you have. He sounds ace :) 

Snowbunnie - AF suuuucks major balls. I'm now 15dpo & still getting :bfn: & just waiting for AF to arrive!


----------



## KrissyB

Curious and Cheeky - FXed the :witch: stays away! You're not out yet!

XMN and Snow - Sorry about the temp drop and AF finding you :hugs: FXed next month is your month!

AFM - Please oh please can my temps just go up another day or two, and then stay up. After two "patches" (one was really just a day) of fertile CM, and two patches of spotting, I'd really like some cross hairs before AF arrives (which should be this coming Friday...) :coffee:

Hope you all had a good weekend! Melly and Katie I know you guys did! Congrats again :happydance:


----------



## calilove77

I have not posted on a month due date in months because it was just getting depressing.... But, if you could please post me under the BFP list that would be great!!! This was cycle number 13 for us!! :)


----------



## MellyH

Xnmd, snowbunnie, sorry :( Any ideas for next cycle?


----------



## Dumpling

Congratulations Cali!!


----------



## twinkie2

Congrats Cali!

So sorry for all those that got AF and fx for those on the edge! Hoping AF stays away for the next 9 months!!


----------



## Deal9027

Sorry about AF Snowbunnie :hugs:

xnmd1 - hopefully you are wrong and AF doesn't show!

Cheeky & Curious - Fx Fx Fx the :witch: stays away for you both!

Lynny - How are you handling your TWW so far? Any symptoms?

AFM, My inner POAS addict really, really wanted to test this morning - not because I think I'm pregant or anything because this whole time I'm pretty darn sure I am out - but because it's fun to have that excitment for those few moments...it's a high I tell ya!!! It's like people who love to buy scratch tickets - that euphoria you get imagining hitting the jackpot - keeps them going back in for more & more even though logic should settle in & make them realize they are wasted the money they do have chasing a dream. Side note - I hate scratch tickets & refuse to buy them as "gifts" for people even though my Dad & Brothers are scratch-a-holics!!!

I'm thinking the :witch: should be here by Wednesday. I am SO ready to take on this next cycle!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Congrats Cali. Deal, I'm with you. I'm DYING to test. Actually might start Friday if I can mentally take it. I figure if early tests can detect 6 days early, that's not tooo soon test. The things I tell myself.

I've been really emotional lately and idk if it's TTC stress or a symptom but I'm dying to test. Your temps look good, so hopefully no AF for you. Kudos to you for not testing too early. I'm DYING to, but I can say that if I start testing Thursday, I'm not really taking it seriously. Morseso just getting in my POAS fix.


----------



## Deal9027

:hi: Cutie!!! So the only reason I've not tested is because all I have at home is one FRER and I told myself that I will ony use that if DH knows I'm testing and when you have a DH whose all cool, calm & collective...a Mr. Let's give nature time to show us for free...a Mr. Wait until your late...a Mr. I don't know my wife is a POAS addict...well it puts me in this pickle where I'm left just :coffee: HAHAHA!!! FF said I should test tomorrow at 11DPO because it thinks I'll get my period tomorrow (which I very well might) but the last two cycles were 29days and this cycle I Oed sooner so tomorrow is only CD25. Last month I increased my LP by 3 days so I won't actually consider myself late until I hit 14DPO which is Friday. But my bet is that AF will arrive Wednesday. Lets see if my psychic powers are correct...lol!!!!


----------



## cutieq

Deal9027 said:


> :hi: Cutie!!! So the only reason I've not tested is because all I have at home is one FRER and I told myself that I will ony use that if DH knows I'm testing and when you have a DH whose all cool, calm & collective...a Mr. Let's give nature time to show us for free...a Mr. Wait until your late...a Mr. I don't know my wife is a POAS addict...well it puts me in this pickle where I'm left just :coffee: HAHAHA!!! FF said I should test tomorrow at 11DPO because it thinks I'll get my period tomorrow (which I very well might) but the last two cycles were 29days and this cycle I Oed sooner so tomorrow is only CD25. Last month I increased my LP by 3 days so I won't actually consider myself late until I hit 14DPO which is Friday. But my bet is that AF will arrive Wednesday. Lets see if my psychic powers are correct...lol!!!!

still good for you! I have 5 ICs and I'm going to use them first because I expect to see nothing and then I have some Answers that are "more valid" so I get your pain. I'm also supposed to tell hubby when I'm testing. uh yeah right, I'll show him the Answers, but not my ICs. My husband is the exact same way. He's like just wait until your late and DUH. I hope your psychic powers are wrong, wrong, wrong. We're in such a similar boat this go round because I'm also not 100% sure the day I O'd, my O was moved back 2 days possibly, so AF likely will be too, etc etc etc. We'll know soon enough and you'll know this WEEK!! :happydance:


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats Cali! 

Deal - I know you don't feel there, but you're temps are still holding together, so I'm going to keep my fingers crossed for you anyway :winkwink: And if nothing else, it looks like your LP is past 10 days!! So that's great no matter what!! I love the scratch off analogy too


----------



## calilove77

Thanks ladies! Never loose hope! Sending lots of baby dust to those still waiting!


----------



## RubyRedLips

Congrats to all you BFPs and hugs to those who had a visit from AF.

BFN for me this morning using ClearBlue digital. I'm 12DPO today and just couldn't wait any longer to test. I'm holding out the faintest bit of hope that I had a late implanter, but I suspect AF will be along any day now. :(


----------



## bluefish1980

Hey Ruby - those clear blue digitals are rubbish at picking up :bfp: early, so you never know - you're not out until:witch: shows up!


----------



## Bartness

Can you add me to the 20th please? AFis due on Saturday and I have Lot's f symptoms..


----------



## hunni12

Mornin ladies. Congrats to the bfps and sorry to the ones who got bfps


I dont know why but i feel compelled to pee on more opks, i guess i like seeing tests thatgive me pink llines pregnant or not


----------



## RonnieV

Hello ladies....I haven't been on Bnb for a while,but glad to be back!!!
I have been ttc :baby: for 6 cycles now(since New Year's)....it would definitely be nice to get a BFP this month:winkwink::dust::dust:, so keeping fingers crossed....I did change my diet a bit, more vegetables,and I have been taking vitamin c for last two cycles.....now they are gone, so I'm looking to get something else....maybe b complex? Any advice or suggestions welcome,and looking forward to hearing from you ladies....Baby dust for all :dust:


----------



## confuzion

Congrats cali!

Welcome Bartness and RonnieV! Good luck ladies!

Sorry to those who are out :( and FX for those still in!

cutie and deal - :test: :haha:

Ruby - I agree about digitals not being as sensitive so FX!


----------



## curiousowl

I'm out. Temp dropped and AF showed today at 10dpo. So I only had a 9 day LP. I'll try B complex next cycle. I'll be in the July thread once I know it's not going to take me 5 months to O again.

Good luck to everyone still in the TWW!


----------



## confuzion

I'm so sorry CO :sad1:.

Hopefully the B complex helps :hugs:.


----------



## smiley4442

curiousowl said:


> Damnit. Tiny bit of red spotting at 9 or 10dpo. (I think 9.) Maybe IB? No way of telling yet I guess. Just in case I'm getting my Amazon cart loaded up with things for next cycle.

FX it's IB!!



Cheekygringo said:


> Am 11-12 dpo maybe Neg on a frer test with fmu, AF is finally due tomorrow, so will see what happens..

Sending :dust: to keep AF away!




xnmd1 said:


> Temp dropped below the coverline this morning ... af will be here any moment

so sorry :(



KrissyB said:


> AFM - Please oh please can my temps just go up another day or two, and then stay up. After two "patches" (one was really just a day) of fertile CM, and two patches of spotting, I'd really like some cross hairs before AF arrives (which should be this coming Friday...)

hoping they stay up this time!




calilove77 said:


> I have not posted on a month due date in months because it was just getting depressing.... But, if you could please post me under the BFP list that would be great!!! This was cycle number 13 for us!! :)

Awesome congrats!!



hunni12 said:


> I dont know why but i feel compelled to pee on more opks, i guess i like seeing tests thatgive me pink llines pregnant or not

No more OPK's lol (I really wanna test too but I'm not gonna lol)



AFM: So, I started temping late in the game this month once I read about it. But the day after I got my + on my OPK I had a temp dip to 97.1, the next day it went up to 97.3 and this morning it was 97.9 < this is good right?? I still am not sure about temping! I am 3dpo today :) It's going sooooo slow.



RonnieV said:


> Hello ladies....I haven't been on Bnb for a while,but glad to be back!!!
> I have been ttc :baby: for 6 cycles now(since New Year's)....it would definitely be nice to get a BFP this month:winkwink::dust::dust:, so keeping fingers crossed....I did change my diet a bit, more vegetables,and I have been taking vitamin c for last two cycles.....now they are gone, so I'm looking to get something else....maybe b complex? Any advice or suggestions welcome,and looking forward to hearing from you ladies....Baby dust for all :dust:


----------



## confuzion

97.9 definitely looks like a post ovulation temp! Definitely sounds like you are in the tww smiley!


----------



## KrissyB

confuzion said:


> 97.9 definitely looks like a post ovulation temp! Definitely sounds like you are in the tww smiley!

Smiley - I agree with Confuzion - It's the consistent increase that I think is good too. If you were tracking on FF, they mark your O day as the day before three increased high temps. So sounds like you're right on track :happydance:


----------



## RubyRedLips

Bluefish and Confuzion, thanks for your thoughts on ClearBlue. It gives me reason to keep hopeful... and you've given me an excuse to pick up a different brand. Hubby is very anti-POAS, so I'll tell him the well-informed ladies of the web suggested I switch brands. ;)

Curiousowl, sorry to hear about AF and the short LP. Fingers crossed the B complex is the answer for you!


----------



## KrissyB

Sorry Curious :hugs: FXed for you next month :dust:


----------



## twinkie2

:hugs: curiousowl, so sorry, I hope to see you in July thread!


----------



## xnmd1

AF Still hasnt showed up despite being due today and my temp dropping below the cover line. I kept getting weird shooting pains like in my vagina today . It was so weird. Im sure af will be here any moment.. its playing games withe I feel lol. I had bad insomnia last night and only got about 3 hours sleep and keep hoping some how that messed up my temp and made it lower .. I had terrible cramps last night. I just want AF to turn up so I can move on to next cycle..


----------



## aknqtpie

Hey ladies, ended up testing on saturday, and got a BFN. AF should be here tomorrow, so if she isn't then I might test again weds.


----------



## Deal9027

Sorry the :witch: got you CuriousOwl :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

I'm out.. AF just showed :(


----------



## smiley4442

So sorry curious and akn :(


----------



## MellyH

Oh, sorry guys. :( curiousowl, hope you have a shorter cycle this time. QT, big hugs.


----------



## aknqtpie

Thanks ladies. I am starting OPKs this cycle, so hopefully that will help with the timing.


----------



## akilgore2012

I'm out. AF showed up Saturday morning! What a witch!


----------



## aknqtpie

Sorry Akilgore :(


----------



## Mezzanotte

Just popping in to say I got my BFP today


----------



## chelsealynnb

Mezzanotte said:


> Just popping in to say I got my BFP today

Great news!!!


Sorry for everyone who was visited by the stupid :witch:


----------



## smiley4442

akilgore2012 said:


> I'm out. AF showed up Saturday morning! What a witch!

so sorry :(



Mezzanotte said:


> Just popping in to say I got my BFP today

yay congrats!


----------



## KrissyB

Sorry QT and Akil *hugs* FXed for next month for you!

Mezza - Congrats!


----------



## Lynny77

So today is 7dpo and just like that I turned into the wicked witch of the west. Things that a week ago wouldn't have bothered me I'm losing my mind over and dwelling in my head. Funny these hormones! Af like cramps today too but they subsided. My uteris feels empty too. Urgh.


----------



## twinkie2

:hugs: lynny, this is the crappy part of the tww :(

Congrats on your bfp mezz!!!

Sorry for those that got AF, booooo!


----------



## MegNE922

Booked an apt to see a reproductive endochronologyst unfortunately I won't see him until august BUT that gives me hope for July! I wish AF would show tomorrow for me! Lol. ( OMG did I just say that?! )

Talked to my OBGYN he told me that having the 1 ovary shouldn't be much of an issue. If it's really blocked or not there then the 1 left would pick up the slack rather than only O'ing every other month. So that was great positive news. &#128518;


----------



## Lynny77

That's great news Meg! Hopefully you'll get your bfp soon!


----------



## confuzion

So sorry qt and akil :sad1:

Congrats Mezz! H&H 9 months!

lynny - I don't envy you. Mid tww is the worst!!

Meg - that's fantastic news!! Hope you'll be knocked up before seeing the RE :D


----------



## canadabear

Sorry for all of you the :witch: got! Sending everyone tons of :dust: for next cycle.

Not sure where I stand this month anymore! :shrug: Feeling so emotional and crampy but also thinking I'm going to catch the witch this time too.


----------



## confuzion

Those are good signs canada. FX the witch stays far far away!


----------



## wantbump

Sorry for all those who's been visited by AF!

Congrats Mezz on the BFP

I am 8dpo today and had a bbt dip yesterday but I am sure it won't be an implantation dip and turn into a BFP. Already feeling out this month.


----------



## twinkie2

Don't lose hope wantbump! your temp is up again today and it looks nice and high!


----------



## wantbump

Aww thanks so much twinkie!!

Your picture cheers me up haha


----------



## twinkie2

Hehe, it cheers me up too actually! I am so glad I changed it, I needed a new view for ttc. It makes me smile when I see it :)


----------



## Mezzanotte

Thanks everyone: )


----------



## Cheekygringo

So af is running late today, and currently no sign of the bitch. I bet she's just playing mind games, trying to get ny hopes up.

I poas frer and a ic test with fmu and nothing. So still waiting...


----------



## confuzion

It's good she's staying away cheeky! FX for a shy BFP!


----------



## MellyH

Hope she keeps not showing up ;)


----------



## xnmd1

So guys im extremely excited right now because AF didn't show up yesterday so its a day late and I just woke up and my bbt is up by 0.4 degrees... I just want to run to the store and buy a test ... but I have to go to work first


----------



## Cheekygringo

Same, I just want to know what's going on, I hate when this happens, and I start getting my hopes up. Then AF just comes late, and probably laughs at me ;) 

I'm still getting sudden cramps, and a few other things, but I don't want to read anything into it until I know for sure.


----------



## xnmd1

Me too cheek.. weird sudden cramps at work yesterday. And my CM didn't dry up like usual. Im starting to get really hopeful though. Today is 14 dpo and I normally have a 12 day LP .. I had a 14 day LP once back in October ish and then AF came. So I wonder if I should wait til tomorrow before I get overly excited. .


----------



## RonnieV

Do any of you take vitamins or something to help ttc....I just started b complex last night...I just went through "ovulation" so I'm hoping with a little boost????? I have hopes seeing that some of you are getting BFPs....I have to wait until the end of June but I will go to the July thread if I'm late


----------



## Cheekygringo

Yes, looking back through the calender shows that I had a few cycles where AF would be one or two days late, so I'm not out, but until I know for sure, I won't get too excited.


I used to take b complex to boost my short lp, but my new pregnancy vits have in them what I was taking, so I just take them instead.


----------



## xnmd1

I take a multi vit too that also has b6 . Ive taken it forever so im not sure if it could affect my LP this cycle or not . I promised myself I wouldn't get worked up and excited unless I was fairly confident I was actually pregnant . I dont want to work OH up only for AF to turn up tomorrow . Im almost thinking I should wait until tomorrow to even buy a test after I know what my temp is If its still elevated then thats a pretty good sign. But also if I am pregnant I need to tell my boss asap because sometimes you need to do heavy lifting at my job sooo .. idk. I just dont want to be bummed out by a BFN . Im going to be thinking about this all day


----------



## xnmd1

The more I think about it the more I think AF will actually probably come tomorrow ... im gonna hold off


----------



## Cheekygringo

Lol, I will test tomorrow, been testing for the last 3 days anyway. but will need to go buy a frer, as I used the last one today and only have ic ones left.


----------



## KrissyB

Xnm - glad your temps bounced back!! maybe it was just a late implantation dip? If so just don't get too discouraged by a :bfn: and don't give up hope unless af shows up!

super excited for you to test tomorrow too, cheeky!

afm - temps are down.... But not by too much
. Still no crosshairs, but I guess I'll take it (what choice do I have right?) :shrug:


----------



## RonnieV

For last 3 cycles I was off 2-3 days....I spent too much money on tests,so I would give myself at least 3 days after the witch is due....I need lots of :dust: so I can keep :af: away so hope the good witch will come and bless this cursed body of mine :rofl:


----------



## Cheekygringo

Thanks, but i think the bitch is on her broom, I have brown colored cm now, but will wait untill af fully arrives.


----------



## xnmd1

Ugh AF started guess the temp was fluke


----------



## Deal9027

So much happens in such a short time on this thread!!!

:hugs: QT & Akil - so sorry the witch got you both.

Mezza - Congrats on your :bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9/mo!!!!

Lynny - I had the WORST tww this cycle. I had such a bad case of the blahs, I was moody & grumpy & I felt like crap & ate like crap & didn't even work out for a week. YUCK!!!! Yesterday was my first day to feel like a weight lifted & my happiness returned & today I'm feeling FABULOUS!!!!! I am so glad my hormones are letting me be me again!!!!! 

MegNE - So happy you got some good news & an appt with the RE!!! I wouldn't be suprised if you get a July BFP just being able to relax and know you are getting things figured out!!! Fx Fx Fx 

Cheeky & xnmd - the very end of the TWW can be the most maddening for sure!! It is such an emotional rollercoaster. How can you not get hopeful when you get past the day AF should show but at the same time it is like walking on eggshells waiting to see if she's just a little late or if you got your BFP. Good luck to you both that the :witch: stays away!!!!

Krissy - Your temps look good & if there is no major dip tomorrow you will get your crosshairs & be 3DPO!!! Fx Fx Fx you see those lovely crosshairs tomorrow!!!!!!!

AFM, I am feeling fabulous and literally would be dancing around doing a happy dance if I wasn't stuck at my desk at work...but at least I have a ball chair & can bounce around on it!!!!! My temp finally went up to 98 for the first time this WHOLE cycle so I can finally rule out I'm not unknowingly a vampire but my temps did the same thing last cycle two days before AF showed so I still firmly believe she'll be showing her face anytime now.


----------



## Deal9027

Crap! So sorry Cheeky & xnmd :hugs: What a cruel, cruel witch.


----------



## KrissyB

Aww - Sorry Cheeky and Xnm :hugs: 

Deal - I'm trying to be upbeat, because I do think my temps are "trending" higher. I just have a hard time being happy about getting crosshairs 48 hours before I expect AF to show :nope:

Smiley and Hunni - How are you guys doing with your aggrevating cycles?


----------



## KrissyB

:dohh::dohh: So.... I have played around with my chart a lot, seeing the effects of discarding certain temps or OPKs (Overall, I believe in following FF recommendations NOT to do that, but I was curious). Well... I accidentally put my OPK result on the wrong day!! And once I fixed it.....

:happydance: CROSSHAIRS :happydance: 5 dpo ladies! :happydance:

I feel a tad silly now :haha:


----------



## Deal9027

:happydance: Crosshairs :wohoo: Yay Krissy!!! Not only do you have your crosshairs but you are already 5DPO you lucky duck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley4442

So confused. I started charting my temp right before I O'd. I know that its late but I wanted to make sure I O'd this time. I have a temp drop the day after I had a + OPK. THe next day it went up to 97.3 then 97.4 then 97.9. Everything looked good on FF Til I entered this mornings temp. My temp was still 97.9 and after I put that it said it couldn't detect an ovulation. I don't get it. I thought it was good if your temp stayed high??


----------



## KrissyB

Smiley - Did you have crosshairs before? It could be that the individual temp increases aren't enough for it to definitively put crosshairs, but once you enter a few more temps, it will pick up on the trend and it'll probably match what you were expecting.
I didn't get cross hairs 3 dpo (that's when I started to play with my chart and accidentally screwed it up). But now I have enough of a trend that it gave me crosshairs retroactively.

Deal - BTW, Grats on breaking 98!! Temps are looking awesome and LP is getting longer every day!


----------



## hunni12

Glad u got your crosshairs krissy!

Im doing okay. For the first time i got achy breasts. Their not sore to touch they just ache off n on and my nips have been havin random pains mainly the right one


----------



## MellyH

Cheeky, xnmd, sorry guys. :( *hands over the chocolate and red wine*

Deal, I am loving your chart!!! Nice temp rise ;)

Krissy, hooray for crosshairs! 5DPO! When will you test?!

Smiley, hunni, hope your cycles get into gear ASAP!


----------



## confuzion

smiley - one more temp and FF will change your ovulation day to the day where it was 97.4. It seems you Oed 2 days after the positive OPK (that's how it usually is for me). 97.3 and 97.4 are pre-O temps. Don't worry, you will get those crosshairs back tomorrow :thumbup:.

krissy - yay 5 DPO!!

Deal - wow!! Your chart looks amazeballs!

I'm so sorry cheeky and xnm :sad1:


----------



## cutieq

WAY TO O ladies!! I'm looking forward to some BFPs soon. Deal that chart looks outstanding. I never want to chart until it gets close to testing time lol. Krissy, yay for 5DPO!

I'm 4 or 5 DPO. I got my positives and solid smiley Thursday, but don't really know if O'd Friday or Saturday. I'm using the day AF is due which is 9 days from now as my gauge.


----------



## smiley4442

KrissyB said:


> Smiley - Did you have crosshairs before? It could be that the individual temp increases aren't enough for it to definitively put crosshairs, but once you enter a few more temps, it will pick up on the trend and it'll probably match what you were expecting.
> I didn't get cross hairs 3 dpo (that's when I started to play with my chart and accidentally screwed it up). But now I have enough of a trend that it gave me crosshairs retroactively.

Krissy, I didn't have the cross but I had the line that said 4 DPO. I didn't have enough temps put in before I O'd. I read somewhere that, it could happen because I didn't have enough temps put in. And since I O'd late there isn't that many temps at all. I am glad that I seen a rise in temp since I O'd, which is why I started the temping because of my false O earlier in the month. Glad you got your crosshairs. I'm trailing right behind you at 4 DPO. I don't have any symptoms at all though. Do you?


----------



## Deal9027

Thanks Ladies but my chart from last cycle did the same thing and AF showed 2 days later so I'm not letting myself get all giddy over it this time!! Fool me once - shame on you :witch: but fool me twice - shame on me!


----------



## Lynny77

Cheeky and xmnd so sorry the witch came! Hopefully July will be the lucky month!

Deal so glad you're feeling better! Funny these hormones! It's so crazy! And love the temp spike. I so hope that witch stays away!

Krissy yay to 5dpo!!! That's awesome! Almost halfway through!

Hunni hopefully those achy breasts are a good sign!

Melly how are you feeling?

Confuzion wanted to see how you're doing as well:)

Cutie what day will you start testing?

8dpo here not a whole lot to report. No cramping and not feeling as irritable as I was yesterday but then again I'm at home so that helps:) It's funny because I think oh af is still fairly far away but I know a lot of people start to test at 8dpo. I've always been a non tester but sometimes I think the anxiety of going to the washroom as af approaches is just too much and maybe I should test.


----------



## Captain

Hello ladies!

Haven't been here in a while, the charting and constant obsessing was really getting to me and I just couldn't do it any more. I decided to take a step back and adopt the attitude of 'whatever will be, will be'. It was actually my husband who pointed out to me last night that I'm about a week late(!!) and I couldn't stop thinking about it so this morning I ran out and took a test..

So what do you ladies think?!

Hubby works away and isn't home until next Tuesday, I'm going to go mad before then!


----------



## confuzion

8 DPO! Almost there lynny. I'm doing well thank you :)

Captain! BFP! Congrats!!


----------



## Dumpling

Oh my gosh captain that's a lovely bfp!! And I got mine yesterday too!! :happydance:

Edit: Ha mine looks crap there, but it's really there, I promise!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## MellyH

Dumpling, Captain - CONGRATS!!!!

Lynny, I know how you feel, 8DPO still felt like an ETERNITY away from my period being due (which for me is only 12-13DPO anyway :lol: ). I feel fine, thank you for asking! Niggly cramps, but everyone and their grandmother tells me that's normal. :lol:


----------



## confuzion

Congrats dumpling! The BFP is clear as day :)


----------



## cutieq

Lynny77 said:


> Cheeky and xmnd so sorry the witch came! Hopefully July will be the lucky month!
> 
> Deal so glad you're feeling better! Funny these hormones! It's so crazy! And love the temp spike. I so hope that witch stays away!
> 
> Krissy yay to 5dpo!!! That's awesome! Almost halfway through!
> 
> Hunni hopefully those achy breasts are a good sign!
> 
> Melly how are you feeling?
> 
> Confuzion wanted to see how you're doing as well:)
> 
> Cutie what day will you start testing?
> 
> 8dpo here not a whole lot to report. No cramping and not feeling as irritable as I was yesterday but then again I'm at home so that helps:) It's funny because I think oh af is still fairly far away but I know a lot of people start to test at 8dpo. I've always been a non tester but sometimes I think the anxiety of going to the washroom as af approaches is just too much and maybe I should test.


Thursday or Friday. I can't hold on much longer beyond that lol. I'm not expecting any real lines until early next week. AF is due on the 26th, but I took an IC yesterday - I was just dying to test.


----------



## cutieq

YAY dumpling & captain, amazing lines!


----------



## hunni12

Congrats dumpling and captain. 

I hope the achy breasts ar . A good sign as well . The nipple pain is so random and keeps switching sides


----------



## KrissyB

I'm going away this weekend and I only have one frer in the house. I am thinking I will hold off (and maybe indulge in some ICs) until I get back and use the good test on Monday morning (11 dpo). Assuming the witch doesn't find me this weekend.


----------



## KrissyB

And congrats dumpling and captain :happydance:


----------



## hunni12

I would wait until you come back to test


----------



## smiley4442

KrissyB said:


> I'm going away this weekend and I only have one frer in the house. I am thinking I will hold off (and maybe indulge in some ICs) until I get back and use the good test on Monday morning (11 dpo). Assuming the witch doesn't find me this weekend.

I'm going to be testing Monday or Tuesday too! Crossing my fingers for our BFP's. Though i'm not feeling it at all. :(



Congrats Captain and Dumpling! :happydance:


----------



## smiley4442

hunni12 said:


> I would wait until you come back to test

Hopefully your sore bbs are a great sign!!


----------



## wantbump

Cheeky and xnmd so sorry the witch got you after playing tricks like that! not fair at all!

Captain and Dumpling Congrats, those are beautiful lines!

Smiley what was your temp on the day of +OPK? i think you will get crosshairs tomorrow after you put in your temp. Maybe at 3dpo or 5dpo.

Krissy I have frer's at home but I don't use it. I decided I will only use it if I get something on the IC, and I haven't yet!

Lynny I have always been a non-tester too. But I am 9dpo today and I tested because my doc told me to let them know as soon as I get a BFP they want to check for ectopic!! eeks! anyways it was a BFN of course :(


----------



## Captain

Thank you everyone!

I have a quick question, like I said, I'm roughly a week late and got the result below this morning. I just shared this with my closest friend and she asked when could I get this confirmed, and I have no idea! I was planning on taking another test tomorrow to see if the line gets darker, but when should I be thinking of going to the doctors for a blood test?

https://i.imgur.com/XZb6RbQ.jpg


----------



## cutieq

Captain said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> I have a quick question, like I said, I'm roughly a week late and got the result below this morning. I just shared this with my closest friend and she asked when could I get this confirmed, and I have no idea! I was planning on taking another test tomorrow to see if the line gets darker, but when should I be thinking of going to the doctors for a blood test?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/XZb6RbQ.jpg

whooo congrats!!! If you're a week late & got that, I'd say you can call your doc. They may tell you to wait until you're at week 7 or 8. Mine did that the first time, but you can always also to come in for bloodwork to have everything confirmed because it's not a solid line.


----------



## Lynny77

Dumpling and Captain congrats! Captain I'd go whenever you have the time. Always good to start the ball rolling.

wantbump 9 dpo is still early! Don't give up hope yet! Hopefully that bfn will turn into a beautiful bfp soon. Any symptoms? None here today. Just a bit tired.

Krissy I'd save the good test until monday as well. Nothing makes me crazier than wasting a good test lol. 

Smiley hopefully your feeling out is a good sign! I remember Confuzion was convinced she was out and then she got her bfp!

Melly glad to hear you're feeling good! 

Hunni how many dpo are you now?


----------



## Bartness

Woah that is a definent bfp congrats captain. Call and make an appointment as soon as possible!!


----------



## Captain

cutieq said:


> whooo congrats!!! If you're a week late & got that, I'd say you can call your doc. They may tell you to wait until you're at week 7 or 8. Mine did that the first time, but you can always also to come in for bloodwork to have everything confirmed because it's not a solid line.

Thanks cutieq! My husband's home from work a week today so maybe I will hang on and go next Monday or Tuesday and hopefully get it confirmed, then I can surprise him when I pick him up from the airport Tuesday night! :happydance:

Edit: Thank you Bartness and Lynny! Eeek I'm excited!


----------



## wantbump

Captain you should call them asap they might tell you to wait but call and take the chance. You can always have blood works done too like cutieq said. 

Lynny I know 9dpo is early but I was just hoping what I had on 7dpo was an implantation dip but maybe not :) My chances this cycle are slim but the dip just made me unnecessary hopeful (like I need an excuse to be hopeful! :haha:) i don't have symptoms just a bit tired than normal but it could be due to metformin too. I have sore breasts before AF is due but nothing yet.

I had a question ladies about temping. Do you adjust your bbt or just go with whatever time you took your temp? I normally don't adjust but I woke up an hour earlier today and adjusted my temp. Needless to say the adjusted temp looks really good, the real one not so much :haha:


----------



## smiley4442

wantbump said:


> Smiley what was your temp on the day of +OPK? i think you will get crosshairs tomorrow after you put in your temp. Maybe at 3dpo or 5dpo.

My temp was 97.1 on the day of my first + OPK. I am 4dpo today, so maybe it will with 5dpo :shrug: But if I go by what confuzion told me about her cycles I could just be 2dpo. I'm so confused lol


----------



## wantbump

smiley4442 said:


> wantbump said:
> 
> 
> Smiley what was your temp on the day of +OPK? i think you will get crosshairs tomorrow after you put in your temp. Maybe at 3dpo or 5dpo.
> 
> My temp was 97.1 on the day of my first + OPK. I am 4dpo today, so maybe it will with 5dpo :shrug:Click to expand...

It is also possible you ovulated the day your temp was 97.4 if not the day of poitive OPK. What do you think? Did you record anything else like CM? Did you use an OPK after the day you got a positive? I normally test till I get a negative since I sometimes get positives for two days and then ovulate on the third day.

FF got confused with 2 days of 97.9 temps since it is a lot higher than the difference between 97.1 and 97.3, I think.


----------



## KrissyB

Smiley - btw, no real symptoms to speak of apart from bad cramps a few days after O. But then again until now I didn't really know if I had O'ed at all, so I haven't been paying much attention yet lol. But I had really had no symptoms to speak of with my DD for at least two weeks after conception, so I don't worry that much about that :)


----------



## Bug222

hi ladies!! i'll be testing around the 23rd :)


----------



## hunni12

@Krissy: im trying not to get too hopeful. I don't think they countas being sore cause they are noy sore to touch tthey just have this aching pain

@Lynny: 5 dpo which is why i dont trust my breasts right now


----------



## hunni12

I have a very tmi question....just made my 2nd bowel movement for the day and each time i got time done there was big blob of white cm floating. I dont kno if its mines or his but it has never happened before


----------



## hunni12

Oh and wasn't clear like ewcm it was very white


----------



## xnmd1

Thanks for the sympathy guys. The worst is telling OH that AF is here .. sigh. Cheeky we should be on the same schedule for next month so perhaps ill see you in a july thread? Congrats to the girls who got their bfps. I just skimmed through todays posts and theres a couple really nice lines :)


----------



## smiley4442

wantbump said:


> smiley4442 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantbump said:
> 
> 
> Smiley what was your temp on the day of +OPK? i think you will get crosshairs tomorrow after you put in your temp. Maybe at 3dpo or 5dpo.
> 
> My temp was 97.1 on the day of my first + OPK. I am 4dpo today, so maybe it will with 5dpo :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It is also possible you ovulated the day your temp was 97.4 if not the day of poitive OPK. What do you think? Did you record anything else like CM? Did you use an OPK after the day you got a positive? I normally test till I get a negative since I sometimes get positives for two days and then ovulate on the third day.
> 
> FF got confused with 2 days of 97.9 temps since it is a lot higher than the difference between 97.1 and 97.3, I think.Click to expand...

I had 4 positive OPK's and stopped after the 4th one. I told you the wrong temp sorry, the first day of my +OPK my temp was 97.2 then the next day (the day I thought I O'd) was 97.1. Then the following day my temps started to rise. I'm just a little sad that if FF gives me the day my temp was 97.4, that means we didn't bd the day of my O or the day after. Just the 3 days before. :( I also was checking cm. I had ewcm/watery cm during that time.


----------



## confuzion

smiley - BD day after O really doesn't do anything. And you are really more fertile the days leading up to O than the actual day. And this is not an exact science. You may have Oed any day within the vicinity of those temps. Please don't worry. You have done plenty. I think you will be seeing a BFP soon :hugs:.


----------



## confuzion

Welcome Bug!!


----------



## wantbump

smiley4442 said:


> wantbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smiley4442 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantbump said:
> 
> 
> Smiley what was your temp on the day of +OPK? i think you will get crosshairs tomorrow after you put in your temp. Maybe at 3dpo or 5dpo.
> 
> My temp was 97.1 on the day of my first + OPK. I am 4dpo today, so maybe it will with 5dpo :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It is also possible you ovulated the day your temp was 97.4 if not the day of poitive OPK. What do you think? Did you record anything else like CM? Did you use an OPK after the day you got a positive? I normally test till I get a negative since I sometimes get positives for two days and then ovulate on the third day.
> 
> FF got confused with 2 days of 97.9 temps since it is a lot higher than the difference between 97.1 and 97.3, I think.Click to expand...
> 
> I had 4 positive OPK's and stopped after the 4th one. I told you the wrong temp sorry, the first day of my +OPK my temp was 97.2 then the next day (the day I thought I O'd) was 97.1. Then the following day my temps started to rise. I'm just a little sad that if FF gives me the day my temp was 97.4, that means we didn't bd the day of my O or the day after. Just the 3 days before. :( I also was checking cm. I had ewcm/watery cm during that time.Click to expand...

Hi you shouldn't be sad! I think you did plenty. Bding before O is better than after and even better than the day of O. And it is still possible that you Oed the day you thought you Oed. Wait two more days and see what FF does. Even if you Oed the day of 97.4 temp I think you covered your bases pretty well. This month we only Bd'd the day of O and I am still hoping to get a BFP which is highly unlikely I know in my head haha. All the best hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## Cheekygringo

Well this morning I am still only spotting, the witch is still playing games, but that means I'm still in with a chance...


----------



## pinkturtle

I am really trying to join a chat that will welcome me. I have started quite a few on many sites and am still yet to get a response. I have questions and concerns, and would LOVE to hear some opinions from ladies that have maybe gone through the same.

Anyway...here's my story...

I have always had long, heavy, painful, predictable AF 21st - 23rd of each month depending on how many days in the month (since age 11). 4/12/14 normal AF. 5/13/14 EXTREMELY light AF, literally, less than a day, mild cramping. I thought for sure I was pg, but BFN. Now, this month even crazier. Mild cramping (almost didn't notice it) about 2 weeks before new AF was supposed to show (on and off for about a week, then stopped). Then 6/9/14 bright red in the potty TMI sorry. Used a tampon before work cuz I thought was AF. Hours later nothing! Next couple days same thing, some pinkish spots, then stopped. Today 5/17/14 in potty again but nothing else! Extremely irritable, (my normal personality happy, I've even been told that I smile too much, lol) Heartburn on and off ( the only time I can remember having heartburn in my life is when I was pregnant). Plus other "symptoms" I believe.

Maybe I am looking too much into this, BUT, a woman knows her body, and something is definitely off with mine.


----------



## confuzion

Glad you're still within a chance cheeky!!!

Pinkturtle - welcome hon I'm sorry you haven't gotten responses from other sites. That's annoying. It does sound like something is going on. Have you taken a pregnancy test?


----------



## wantbump

pinkturtle said:


> I am really trying to join a chat that will welcome me. I have started quite a few on many sites and am still yet to get a response. I have questions and concerns, and would LOVE to hear some opinions from ladies that have maybe gone through the same.
> 
> Anyway...here's my story...
> 
> I have always had long, heavy, painful, predictable AF 21st - 23rd of each month depending on how many days in the month (since age 11). 4/12/14 normal AF. 5/13/14 EXTREMELY light AF, literally, less than a day, mild cramping. I thought for sure I was pg, but BFN. Now, this month even crazier. Mild cramping (almost didn't notice it) about 2 weeks before new AF was supposed to show (on and off for about a week, then stopped). Then 6/9/14 bright red in the potty TMI sorry. Used a tampon before work cuz I thought was AF. Hours later nothing! Next couple days same thing, some pinkish spots, then stopped. Today 5/17/14 in potty again but nothing else! Extremely irritable, (my normal personality happy, I've even been told that I smile too much, lol) Heartburn on and off ( the only time I can remember having heartburn in my life is when I was pregnant). Plus other "symptoms" I believe.
> 
> Maybe I am looking too much into this, BUT, a woman knows her body, and something is definitely off with mine.

You should get blood works done, that will tell you for sure.

Not to discourage you and hope this is not the case with you but I had a random short period and I thought I was pg but that's when I found out I have PCOS.


----------



## wantbump

Cheekygringo said:


> Well this morning I am still only spotting, the witch is still playing games, but that means I'm still in with a chance...

Cheeky good luck! Hope AF stays away


----------



## RonnieV

I am getting blood work done tomorrow....hope it won't bother the "process"....I am bloated already,and it feels hard to touch....I am trying to not symptom spot...:blush:
I am due for :witch: around the 28th, so I might be going through my week before pms symptoms
Fx for :bfp: and baby dust for all :dust:


----------



## smiley4442

Thank you confuzion and wb. Just having a hormonal day. 

Cheeky hoping af stays away. 

Welcome pink turtle. I agree with bww and think maybe getting blood work done. Good luck an fx to you.


----------



## KrissyB

PinkTurtle - It definitely sounds like things are off, and you should take a test and/or check with a doctor. But on the more benign side - have you undergone any kind of stress, dietary/lifestyle changes, illness lately? All of those can mess with your cycles pretty badly.


----------



## pinkturtle

I haven't tested this month, I'm trying to just wait and see if next month is normal. I am 29 and know that when you get older your body changes, but I thought it would be gradual, not all at once. Like the AF and I have been gassy, normal for me is exactly the opposite, and mild heartburn, Not normal for me either. Is it normal for your body to change all at once? 

What is pcos?

Also, I was on Implanon from May 2010 to July 2012 (bleeding the entire time). Had a small cyst on my right ovary June 2010 to ? As of January 2014 it was still there, but haven't checked on it since so not sure.

No bc since Implanon removal...


----------



## pinkturtle

No stress, dietary change, illness, etc. Nothing has changed except AF. And it was drastic, one month long (9-11 days), Painful (cramping entire time) and heavy; to the next month Less than one day, only used one tampon because I thought AF was here and NO cramping. And then this crazy month. 

If BFN this month, is there something else (serious) it could be? I have a short list of symptoms. I will schedule doc appointment next week.


----------



## Cheekygringo

Pcos is polycistic ovary ?syndrome? Something like that. Causes various different symptoms. Can include irregular periods, cycts on ovaries, hormone imbalance. Unusual bleeding through cycle. Best to Google it and speak to a doctor.

On a side note, our minds are pretty powerful organs that run our body, and if you really think your pregnant, your body will continue to send signals like it is. While some women won't show a positive urine test, not common, it can be done with blood and checked if your doctor is agreeable.


----------



## peanutmomma

I will be testing the 25th if no AF the 23rd or 24th. I tested one day late last year and BFP with DD so who knows. I used OPK today at 6DPO and still Pos. not as dark as on the 11th but still pos. I have some symptoms like if I pee any more I am just going to wear a diaper LOL


----------



## confuzion

Welcome peanutmomma! Good luck!! Sounding good :thumbup:.


----------



## hunni12

@Smiley: I hope you get your cross hairs hun!

@Bug: Hello and welcome

@Cheeky: hopefully that spotting is early pregnancy spotting 

@Pink: first off welcome. Have you tried getting checked for endometriosis?

@Confuzion: My darling! How are you holding up?

@Ronnie: Good luck with your blood work hun

@Krissy: How you holding up?
.
@Peanut: Welcome!



Afm, Over the course of 3 nights I have been dreaming about this one first response pregnancy test and with each dream the test got darker and darker but its that same test. So tonight i got to the chinese place and got a fortune cookie opened it and this is what it said
 



Attached Files:







fortune.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Cheekygringo

Well this evening I'm still confused as to what is going on. Currently looks like I will be poas tomorrow, and will continue to wait and see what's happening..

TMI WARNING! I'm still spotting, it is red but there is only a bit and is mixed in with clear mucus. Been wearing it all day and not anywhere near enough to fill a pad. I'm not hungry and every time I do eat I get burning, acid?, in my stomach. I have been getting really annoying and sometimes painful cramps for days now including today, but I normally do not cramp with AF. I am really, really thirsty and have been for days, as well as my eyes have been very dry and itchy. Thirsty and dry eyes could be the weather here, it has been cold and a bit dry lately..

So unless the witch is exceedingly cruel this month, I still unfortunately have my hopes up and think I'm currently still in with a chance.


----------



## RonnieV

So as I wait to go to get this blood work done, I am feeling like my af is about to come on...it just feels strange, and I have an MRI coming up July 18th, so if no :bfp: I can find out SOMETHING.....I have been feeling off for years....I'm 28, and I have never been preggers, so I just get the sense that something is wrong with me....I do have fibroids, but they are so small, so I know that can't contribute to my agonizing menstrual cycle....since starting ttc, I have noticed that the cramps get a little more painful each cycle....so I don't know :shrug: 
I have started the b complex, so I don't know when that will start to take effect....I have been told that I have hormonal imbalance....I have hairy arms, and face....:blush: it's embarrassing but I do what I got to....
Hunni....that's a good sign!!!! It's just the time when that special something arrives


----------



## Deal9027

Good morning ladies!!! 

Cheeky - Fx Fx Fx that the :witch: stays away!! Those are some promisng symptoms you have!!!!!!!

Pinkturtle - Welcome! And I agree that you should either take a PG test and/or see your doctor & get some blood work done, although I will say, our bodies are the most complex things and so much goes into them working properly so this could just be a hormonal shift that's caused this change in your period. Good luck!

Peanutmamma - Welcome & good luck!!!!

Krissy - your chart looks great! Any symptoms?

Smiley - I hope today is a better day for you :hugs:

Hunni - Love the dream & the fortune you received!!! Fx Fx you get your BFP this cycle!!!! How many DPO are you now? Any symptoms?

Confuzion - How are you doing?!

Ronnie - good luck getting your blood work done & hopefully you'll have some answers soon & from their be able to plan & conquor the :witch: to get your BFP!!!!

AFM, just :coffee: waiting for the :witch: to arrive. Starting to feel that slight dull achy feeling that means she's on her way. On the bright side though - so far today I can say I'm 12DPO!!! This is already a longer (albeit by only a few hours) LP than my last cycle...lol!!! Maybe if AF does't show until tomorrow I can lengthen it by a whole day...:wohoo: It makes me very happy to see my body working the way it should be!!!! The Vitex has really & truely helped me with my cycle!!!!


----------



## twinkie2

Yay deal!!!! so glad your lp is climbing on up there!! Still holding out hope for your bfp this month, chart still looks good, but I know that doesn't mean much usually


----------



## Lirpa11

Hi everyone! Congrats to any new BFPs, and fingers crossed for ladies that are still waiting 

As for me, I was hoping to test around the 30th of June, bit I still haven't even ovulated and I'm on CD 34! I'm getting so down about the whole process. I'd been regular until April when AF decided to stay away for nearly 7 weeks! AF turned up around CD45. This cycle will be even longer as no o date as yet. We've been actively in the TTC since nov, and not used protection since august so coming up to the year mark. :-( even DH is starting to feel discouraged ... I just don't know what to do.

Sorry to be a bit down! Hope everyone else is going well xx


----------



## KrissyB

Smiley - Don't worry at all about the BD schedule!! Once you get your crosshairs check out the intercourse analysis thing on FF. I'm pretty sure the three days before O would give you a "high" fertility chance! I think it's actually ideal. I covered the day before, O day, and the day after and mine isn't as high as possible

Hunni - OOOh! Love all the signs! Maybe this is the month! FXed

Cheeky - FX extra tight she stays away today!!! :dust:

Deal - I'm not giving up on you yet! That's only a minor temp flux today. They're still nice and high. And loving the long LP for you!! If mine does end up short, you are a great inspiration for taking Vitex! :hugs:

AFM - No symptoms (I've only had 24 hours to start the psychosomatic symptoms lol). But I am happy enough with how my chart is chugging along now :)


----------



## chimama

I just wanted to encourage others with my story. Been trying to conceive for a while. Was first diagnosed with fibroids and had myomectomy in 2012 and have been trying since then. Found out DH had high abnormal morphology sperm and very low sperm count in Dec 2013 and we needed IVF with ICSI. HSG done and everything was fine but fibroids had started growing again so RE adviced us to move the process quickly. Had first fresh IVF and FET in Ferbruary - April and both negative. For ET, my RE could only get a few eggs as my right ovary had moved into the abdomen and couldn't be reached so would need new fresh IVF cycle. My insurance limit had also been reached so would need to pay out of pocket for next IVF cycle. 

DH had to travel for work and would only be back in June and we decided to try one shot at natural before jumping again on the IVF cycle. In the meantime, DH had started taking supplements to try and correct the sprem issues.

Lots of BD for the June cycle. Actually took time off from work so that BD would be more fun and less stressful. Ovulated ~ June 7th. Started having cramps and tested on June 14 (early I know), and preg test and OPK test (was trying to save the pregnancy tests) were both negative. Breasts started aching yesterday and decided to test this morning with FMU (~11DPO). Tried with OPK first and it starting blinking with the smiley. Got excited and took a CB digital test and it came out BFP

This is my first ever BFP and I'm so excited. Thank God!!

So hang in there. It can happen when you least expect it to.


----------



## Bug222

huge congrats chia!!!! 

Love that fortune cookie Hunni!!!


----------



## Deal9027

Wow Chi - that is an amazing story!!!! A huge congrats & wishing you a H&H 9/mo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smiley4442

So ladies, I got my crosshairs today (not sure why thats good but everyone gets excited when they get them). And confuzion you were right. It made my O day the day my temp was 97.4. Which puts me at 3DPO today instead of 5DPO, I feel like i'm never going to hit 10 DPO :wacko:

An interesting story for you ladies:

My hubby manages and works in a jewelry store. There's a lady name Patricia that comes in all the time and puts jewelry in lay a way. I've met her 3 times since he's worked there (5 years). Once before I was pregnant, while I was pregnant and after I had the baby. Well, she comes into the store yesterday and tells my hubby, "I had a dream about your lovely wife, that she is pregnant and going to have twins" He just said ok. And she goes "Make sure you tell her because when I have dreams like that they are always true" :shrug: What makes the story more interesting is 1. Only like 2 people know were actually trying to get pregnant and neither would say anything to her about it. (even if they knew her) 2. You guys know I had OPK craziness this month. I had 4 blazing positives. The last one I took was double the color of the control. I quit taking them because I ran out and was freaking out at how many I positives I had. I did some research and one of the reasons you could have several positives is double ovulation (said usually you have 6 or more days of strong positives) which can result in twins. :dohh: I stopped at 4 days and don't know how long it was positive.

Just a little fun read for you. :winkwink:


----------



## confuzion

cheeky - FX for you so hard!!!!!

Hunni - love the fortune cookie! And I'm well thank you :)

deal - yay extended LP! FX it goes on another 8 months! :D

krissy - yay chart is great :thumbup:

lirpa - have you been seeing a doctor? When your cycles become that irregular, it's time to see someone hon. You shouldn't be dealing with all that stress all by yourself. Either try supplementation at home (like vitex, or soy iso), or see if your doc can help your ovulation along with something like Clomid or Femara. I can't imagine what you've going through waiting so long to O :hugs:.

chimama - amazing story hon! You are the second person I've seen within the last few days who tried to do IVF but ended up pregnant naturally! Miracles in the air! Amazing! Congratulations and a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## confuzion

Wow smiley! I would be floored if her prediction/dream came true!!


----------



## peanutmomma

congrats


----------



## chimama

confuzion said:


> cheeky - FX for you so hard!!!!!
> 
> Hunni - love the fortune cookie! And I'm well thank you :)
> 
> deal - yay extended LP! FX it goes on another 8 months! :D
> 
> krissy - yay chart is great :thumbup:
> 
> lirpa - have you been seeing a doctor? When your cycles become that irregular, it's time to see someone hon. You shouldn't be dealing with all that stress all by yourself. Either try supplementation at home (like vitex, or soy iso), or see if your doc can help your ovulation along with something like Clomid or Femara. I can't imagine what you've going through waiting so long to O :hugs:.
> 
> chimama - amazing story hon! You are the second person I've seen within the last few days who tried to do IVF but ended up pregnant naturally! Miracles in the air! Amazing! Congratulations and a happy and healthy 9 months!

Confuzion - Thanks. I've been lurking the threads for soo long and recognize your posts:winkwink: (let's just say I'm a fan). The babyandbump threads have really kept me going through this whole process.


----------



## wantbump

Chimama congrats!!!

Smiley I like the story! Maybe it'll come true!


----------



## twinkie2

Awesome news chi-so glad you got your natural bfp!! H&H 9 months to you!!!

smiley-hoping that she was right! That would be so neat!


----------



## smiley4442

I thought the story was fun, but seriously I don't know what I would do if I had twins! Davey would be 1.5 if I got pregnant this cycle, and twins on top. I'm sure we would make it work. But crossing my fingers the pregnancy thing is correct!!


----------



## Captain

Currently sat in the lab waiting to have my blood taken! Eek!


----------



## smiley4442

Captain said:


> Currently sat in the lab waiting to have my blood taken! Eek!

good luck!


----------



## KrissyB

Chim - that is an awesome story! Happy and Healthy 9 months!!

Smiley - LOL That would be something if she was right. But I'm kind of the same mind set with twins. My older sisters are twins and I always thought it would be great having twins...... until I saw how much work just one is lol. And sorry you lost a couple DPO, but it's always reassuring to have the confirmation from your temps.

Captain - Good luck!! 

AFM - I realized I do have one symptom apart from my crampy day. (TMI) A LOT of thick creamy cm.


----------



## smiley4442

KrissyB said:


> Chim - that is an awesome story! Happy and Healthy 9 months!!
> 
> Smiley - LOL That would be something if she was right. But I'm kind of the same mind set with twins. My older sisters are twins and I always thought it would be great having twins...... until I saw how much work just one is lol. And sorry you lost a couple DPO, but it's always reassuring to have the confirmation from your temps.
> 
> Captain - Good luck!!
> 
> AFM - I realized I do have one symptom apart from my crampy day. (TMI) A LOT of thick creamy cm.

I'm so hoping your pg!! When do you plan on testing? Are you waiting for AF or 10dpo?


----------



## KrissyB

Smiley - I have no idea when to expect AF because of the delayed O.... I mean really I expected it on Friday, so if that's right, I've got a REALLY short LP. 
I've got one good FRER in the house, I'm thinking I'll use Monday morning. That will have be at 11 dpo.


----------



## hunni12

Hey yall on my phone so cant respond to everyone but been having tiny cramps on the right side today but not going to think much on it


----------



## hunni12

Also this morning went to the bathroom and noticed a red dot of blood on my undies it was very tiny but noticeable. It wasn't there last night n we haven't bd so still not thinking much on it


----------



## KrissyB

Hunni - Sounds exciting!!! When are you testing?


----------



## MellyH

Good luck everyone in the TWW!! Sounds like there's action on a few fronts. :D


----------



## hunni12

Here is the spot but maybe i wiped too hard so wont test till im late
 



Attached Files:







CAM00555.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## n.miller

Just wanted to say congratulations to those of you have gotten your :bfp: 

FX for those of you still waiting to test.


----------



## Deal9027

<3 Love the pregnancy ticker Melly <3 I'm so, so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Pug2012

I'm getting some good signs..... Sore boobs, 'wet' feeling, nauseated off and on......

Just realised I've been working out dpo wrong too. I took dpo from the day of the positive opk but it seems you take it from the day after ov, so I'm only 7 dpo. But that does mean I got my BFP for my first pregnancy at 9dpo so still testing Friday.


----------



## Lynny77

9dpo and the sore boobs have kicked in. Was really crampy last night too. Just a burning sensation almost in my uteris. All of that is consistent with all the other previous failed cycles so not getting my hopes up. It's so hard though!! This is when I start getting crazy and my hopes fly through the roof.


----------



## Deal9027

Lynny - I totaly get where you are coming from :dohh: My gut tells me this is not my cycle but now that I'm toward the end of it I can't help but feel a little hopeful. It is amazing the dialog that goes through my head - one minute I am convincing myself that AF is all but here and get myself totally prepaired for it and start looking positively at my next cycle and then somehow *snap* all of a sudden my mind is rolling over all the "what ifs" What if AF doesn't show by Friday? When should I consider myself late? What if I somehow pull out a BFP? Then *snap* Don't think like that you crazy girl - AF is on her way! Don't you dare get your hopes up for nothing!!!!....:wacko:


----------



## Lynny77

Oh Deal I know! It's so hard! So many months as the end of the 2ww approached I'd convinced myself I was pregnant only get so disappointed! I just don't want to be disappointed again so I try not to expect it but it's just so hard not to get your hopes up. And I never know- should I put the positive vibes out there and think positive or don't set myself up for disappointment. It's such a good sign though that af hasn't showed up for you yet! Everything is crossed for you!


----------



## hunni12

Im trying not to think too much on that red spot but i can't help it.


----------



## KrissyB

Deal & Lynny - I totally do the same thing and even one step worse! I convince myself it wasn't a good time anyway (I didn't like the due date or maybe we were stressed when TTC so quality might be down, etc)..... and then when I'm on the other side of the emotional roller coaster, I beat myself up for "jinxing" it and for wishing it was delayed.... :wacko: the things we put ourselves through lol


Speaking of emotional rollercoasters, I just did a "charts like mine" search on FF matching O date and post-o temps..... and only 25% ended in pregnancy :shrug:


----------



## MellyH

I am hopeful for all of you, you have no reason to think you're out! But I was doing the rollercoaster thing too, including up to walking away from the stick that I had just peed on because part of me knew it was going to be negative and part of me knew it was going to be positive. :lol:


----------



## Captain

Whilst I was chatting with the doctor today (having blood test after positive frer) he was talking about getting in touch with him if I'm experiencing certain symptoms, he also mentioned the risk of UTI's.

So when I went to the lab for my blood test they also asked me to give a urine sample, I felt a burning sensation when I went and again later in the day. 

Is a little bit normal or should I see how the rest of the day goes and let him know tomorrow? I've stocked up on the cranberry juice just in case!


----------



## Lynny77

Krissy and Melly you're posts both made me feel much better:) thank you!

Hunni hopefully that's implantation! 

Captain I'd let him know tomorrow. In case it gets unbearable soon. Funny he mentioned it and it happened. The power of thought!


----------



## Captain

Lynny77 said:


> Captain I'd let him know tomorrow. In case it gets unbearable soon. Funny he mentioned it and it happened. The power of thought!

I know right?! That's even what I thought the first time, so I kinda just brushed it off. I'll let him know tomorrow just to be on the safe side!


----------



## pinkturtle

Could someone clarify the DPO thing to me please?? I have no idea when I O'd was wondering if there is a certain cd that you O. I am on either cd 37 ( usually 31 day cycle).. Or cd7 if I count from the day AF should have showed.. Or cd10 from the day crazy short and light on and off (AF?) actually showed...?!?? I am confused* 

Also have been spotting very tiny light pink all day.


----------



## Cheekygringo

Nope, I'm out, she is just cruel, cruel cruel. I was pretty upset. And this is why I try very hard not to think that I might be preg through the cycle, as it's just too hard.
Not sure what I'm doing next cycle, as I've now gone over, will go back to waiting and see


----------



## pinkturtle

@cheekygringo
I know it is sooo frustrating! I'm sorry this wasn't your month! Something my mother told me since I was young and I sill live by it today.. "Everything happens for a reason". You may not see it now, but for some reason, it just wasn't the right time. I'm really hoping for you for next month.


----------



## twinkie2

pinkturtle-I fully believe this and it has been my mantra for years! DH and I struggled with jobs/getting a job, $, where to live, whatever. It was so hard some days, but we were working to our dream and now we live where we wanted to be and have jobs we love! All that other crap lead us to this, so 'everything happened for a reason!'


----------



## Captain

I have another question for you ladies! (Hope you don't mind, you're the only ones I can talk to about all this!)

After getting a positive frer yesterday I went to the doctors today. I gave them a urine sample and they sent me to the lab for blood tests. They took eight (EIGHT!?) samples and another urine test. I tried getting information from the lady taking my blood but she wasn't very helpful. I asked her when would I know anything and she told me that some of the blood will be taken to one location which will take a day or two and others to somewhere else, which could take up to a week, and I think she also mentioned some being looked at there?

All I want to know is if I'm definitely pregnant or not!! When should I know? I'm assuming the doctors will call me when the results come back to schedule an appointment?


----------



## wantbump

I think the doctrors will call you when the results are in. When I gave blood on CD3 of my cycle the lady told me it will take 48 hours I scheduled an appointment according to that. You can try calling the doctors office and check whether the results are in. If you pregnant (which you are!) they should want to tell you asap.


----------



## Captain

wantbump said:


> I think the doctrors will call you when the results are in. When I gave blood on CD3 of my cycle the lady told me it will take 48 hours I scheduled an appointment according to that. You can try calling the doctors office and check whether the results are in. If you pregnant (which you are!) they should want to tell you asap.

Thank you!

You guys are so amazing, I moved from my home country a few years back and I don't know anyone in the town I currently live in and my husband works away! My closest friend (who's in the UK) has never had children and my mother (also in the UK) has had more questions than I have since I told her yesterday!! I really appreciate having all you guys to come talk to :hugs:

Oh..and I thought y'all might get a kick out of this..

It was my OH that asked if AF had arrive yet a couple of nights a go, when I said no he told me I must be a week late, I couldn't believe he was keeping track! So I was because of that I took the test yesterday morning which was positive, but I don't want to tell him until he's home, he'd hate being told over Skype!

Then last night he asked again if AF had arrived and I told him no, he started talking about testing when he gets home so I just brushed it off. He asked AGAIN tonight so I told a little white lie and said that AF had turned up this morning!

At least now he'll stop mentioning it and I can surprise him at the airport Tuesday night!


----------



## hunni12

Sorry about the witch cheeky

Kudos to you captain for keeping it away from him lol I would have been spilled the beans


Afm, my breasts are still aching no more spots either and the pinching on the right side is done. Why oh why do I have to do this to myself and symptom spot then google every symptom by the dpo...:dohh:


----------



## smiley4442

Cheekygringo said:


> Nope, I'm out, she is just cruel, cruel cruel. I was pretty upset. And this is why I try very hard not to think that I might be preg through the cycle, as it's just too hard.
> Not sure what I'm doing next cycle, as I've now gone over, will go back to waiting and see

:hugs:sorry cheeky


----------



## ttc another

Hey Everyone here is a bit about our journey. my husband and I already have a beautiful 2year old boy and have been now trying for another baby for 14 months..
I have had ultrasounds and bloodtests and everything has come back ok apart from having polycystic ovarian syndrome so the specialist has put me onto clomid to help me conceive. Currently at 13dpo and due for AF around the 27th (just over one week to go) however today I have ahad some light PINK spotting which I have never seen before in my life! so I don't know if its implantation spotting, or the clomid (possible side effect that I may not no about) or the start of AF but its may just be the clomid changing how af appears ??? I did a home preg test yesterday and it was negative and now am to heart broken to test again :( what do you all think???


----------



## confuzion

Deal, lynny, hunni, krissy, smiley, and anyone else in the tww - fingers firmy crossed!!

Captain - you are definitely pregnant :) But I hope you are happy with your blood test results. I would call tomorrow and see if they are in yet.

Welcome ttc another! Wait a few days and test again! Good luck hon. Hope it was implantation.


----------



## Bug222

Captain said:


> wantbump said:
> 
> 
> I think the doctrors will call you when the results are in. When I gave blood on CD3 of my cycle the lady told me it will take 48 hours I scheduled an appointment according to that. You can try calling the doctors office and check whether the results are in. If you pregnant (which you are!) they should want to tell you asap.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> You guys are so amazing, I moved from my home country a few years back and I don't know anyone in the town I currently live in and my husband works away! My closest friend (who's in the UK) has never had children and my mother (also in the UK) has had more questions than I have since I told her yesterday!! I really appreciate having all you guys to come talk to :hugs:
> 
> Oh..and I thought y'all might get a kick out of this..
> 
> It was my OH that asked if AF had arrive yet a couple of nights a go, when I said no he told me I must be a week late, I couldn't believe he was keeping track! So I was because of that I took the test yesterday morning which was positive, but I don't want to tell him until he's home, he'd hate being told over Skype!
> 
> Then last night he asked again if AF had arrived and I told him no, he started talking about testing when he gets home so I just brushed it off. He asked AGAIN tonight so I told a little white lie and said that AF had turned up this morning!
> 
> At least now he'll stop mentioning it and I can surprise him at the airport Tuesday night!Click to expand...

Hey Captain!!! whereabouts in Van are you? Im in Surrey :) 

The bloodwork they do as a routine thing. They will have taken a CBC, Chem panel, HCG, a crossmatch (to determine your blood type) and a bunch to test for STDs. The cross match goes to Canadian blood services, the STD testing goes to the main CDC lab and all the others go to a local lab for processing. Your Dr should have the results of the stuff from the local lab tomorrow, the other stuff may take a couple of days.

You can sign up online at a website called myehealth.ca and you will be able to view your own lab results that are processed at a BC BioMedical lab or LifeLabs. If you go for bloodwork in the am it is usually updated on their system by the evening! 

Thats awesome you are able to keep the secret to surprise him!


----------



## Lirpa11

Hi!

Congrats to any new BFPs  and fingers crossed for those who are still waiting!

Well I have a doctors appointment Saturday with a general,doctor. I going to complain about these terribly long cycles, and the fact that we are now coming up to 12 months TTC. Were both 26, and healthy so I don't see why it's taking so long. We've also been timing the bd at the right time so who knows.

Little baby(ies) come at us :baby:


----------



## Pug2012

8 dpo today and I swear time is slowing now. Gonna test tomorrow but just with an ic. Was gonna get a FRER but sains didn't have any. 

I got a super faint BFP at 9dpo with my lg so fingers crossed. 


Babydust to all those still waiting too. Xxx


----------



## Deal9027

Good morning ladies!!!

Cheeky :hugs: so sorry the :witch: got you. 

Hunni - I know it's easier said than done but I really wouldn't stress over that tiny dot of blood - if anything maybe IB but more likely it could have been a little cut or tear somewhere down there that caused that little droplet. 

Lynny - together we will be frantically checking toilet paper today...who am I kidding?!?! I've been doing that since yesterday when I figured AF would show!!!

Krissy - I try not to compare my charts on FF anymore because it is just too maddening!!! And the more things I'd check off to compare like my chart the lower the percentage of PG charts every single time...too disheartening. 

How is everyone else doing?

AFM, Well I've officially added another day to my LP and am causiously treading water here at 13DPO!! So if nothing else I feel good that I've had a healthy normal cycle this month :happydance: Woohoo!!!! But I am also at the point where I am TOTALLY stuck in my head - 1/2 the time I am preparing for AF and channeling positivity to my next cycle but the other 1/2 of the time I am quietly symptom spotting, foolishly finding myself hopeful & ridiculously wanting to test...ughhhh!!! It is quite literally making me crazy!!! I guess if AF doesn't show by tonight I will talk with DH and let him know I want to test & that I already have a test under the sink just waiting for me to pee on it! I will offer two options either test tomorrow morning (14DPO) or no later than Sat morning. I am just so darn anxious now. And it totally didn't help that when DH gave me a big hug before leaving for work it hurt my boobs. I am a proud member of the ity bity titty committee so my boobs almost never hurt - I swore I had boob pain in my March cycle but I'm pretty sure it was psychosimatic or just from squishing all the time!! It could be that he just squeezed a little too hard tho...hate how tricky are bodies are to us. It's so unfair!!!!! 

Alright - I'm done whining I swear!!! It felt good to get that all out tho!!!!


----------



## hunni12

Soooo i wake up to a text from my mom asking me am i pregnant lol i waa like uhhhhh no. I feel out already :/


----------



## KrissyB

Deal - So excited for you! This is a great cycle with your LP no matter what! Annnnd temps are still looking great for other things. FXed extra tight!! :dust: :dust:
And I gave some thought to the charts anyway.... I mean you have to figure that the vast majority of charts on FF are ovulatory, so the percentages on searches is really misleading.

Hunni - you have no reason to think you are out!! That little tiny dot on it's own is much more likely a good sign (implantation) than a bad one! And you are getting all sorts of prophetic signs!! :dust: for you too. 

AFM - 7 dpo and temps still rising :dance: 
Oh - and add to my symptoms that I'm either VERY irritable or married to a VERY irritating man LOL. Either way he's lucky to have lived the past two nights now lol.
In a normal world, I would expect AF tomorrow, Saturday at the latest. But I think the delayed O has everything off now. So I'm just counting time by DPO.


----------



## peanutmomma

morning ladies, crazy storms here started when DH went to work. 
We are headed for a 9 hour car ride to my parents for the weekend. I feel like I am going to start AF. Guess I will bring supplies in case but hoping I am wrong and BFP come next week


----------



## Bartness

We had crazy bad storms last night in Fargo.

Tested this morning... Bfn...afbdue Saturday.


----------



## twinkie2

Awful storms all night here in NE Iowa too, and continuing through the morning. I had to drop my car off for an oil change this morning and walked home (it's only a few blocks) and it just started pouring on me about 1 block from my house :rain: We are having a bunch of flash flooding right now with a lot of our rural roads closed due to creeks and rivers going over the road, going to need a :boat: to get around here soon! (peanutmomma-I'm not too far from you, been to Rochester loads of times! only about and 1 1/2 drive!)

Deal:wohoo: You are soooo pregnant (this is my attempt at if you believe it, it will happen!) I hope DH lets you test tomorrow! And awesome sauce on the increased LP, massive victory right there :)

Captain-I love that you are going to be able to surprise him when he gets home!!

Hi to everyone! I know a lot are close and I'm hoping so strongly that we get to see a whole lot more bfps in here soon!!! For those that got AF, don't forget, the link to the July thread has been posted on the first page by confuzion. Hope I don't have to see any of you there and you can all graduate to first tri!!


----------



## MellyH

Deal, Krissy, I am very excited for you guys, it all looks really promising so far! Congrats on the beautiful LP, Deal!

Cheeky, I'm sorry sweetie :( *hands over the hot water bottle and the red wine*

pinkturtle - can you lay out for us exactly the dates of your last proper full period, the light 'period', and when you think you ovulated? It's hard to recreate what happened from your post!


----------



## Captain

Bug222 said:


> Hey Captain!!! whereabouts in Van are you? Im in Surrey :)
> 
> The bloodwork they do as a routine thing. They will have taken a CBC, Chem panel, HCG, a crossmatch (to determine your blood type) and a bunch to test for STDs. The cross match goes to Canadian blood services, the STD testing goes to the main CDC lab and all the others go to a local lab for processing. Your Dr should have the results of the stuff from the local lab tomorrow, the other stuff may take a couple of days.
> 
> You can sign up online at a website called myehealth.ca and you will be able to view your own lab results that are processed at a BC BioMedical lab or LifeLabs. If you go for bloodwork in the am it is usually updated on their system by the evening!
> 
> Thats awesome you are able to keep the secret to surprise him!

Hi Bug! I'm actually on the island in Nanaimo!

Thanks for the reply! I had the blood taken around 10/11AM so I'm hoping they call sometime today! :happydance:


----------



## smiley4442

I have a sudden urge to POAS.............that is all. :thumbup:


----------



## wantbump

Smiley so do I but I am so scared too!


----------



## confuzion

wantbump - holy awesome chart!!!!


----------



## twinkie2

Haha smiley, don't we all!? and I haven't even ovulated yet!


----------



## smiley4442

wantbump said:
 

> Smiley so do I but I am so scared too!

Good luck WB! your chart looks fabulous! Your 11 dpo today right? Have you tested at all?




twinkie2 said:


> Haha smiley, don't we all!? and I haven't even ovulated yet!

I know this ;) I'm 4ishDPO and just have the urge this morning :wacko: I know it's not even possible but the urge is so strong.......I must resist and save my frers.


----------



## KrissyB

One more symptoms, ladies - I have some spotting (bright red/pink, only when I wipe so far).
So I either have a super short LP (I'll pray it was a flukey cycle and try not to stress until next month) and AF is coming tomorrow as expected.....
Or I've got some IB <3

Now the wait begins :coffee:

(Of course, as I type this, I am starting to feel pinching on my right side.... but am I REALLY feeling it? Or am I just wanting to feel it? Stupid brain...)


----------



## wantbump

confuzion said:


> wantbump - holy awesome chart!!!!

But...but I just tested and it looks like a BFN :(


----------



## twinkie2

Yes definitely don't waste a frer at 4dpo! Just go empty your bladder every time you think about poas, even if you don't really need to go, it helps, it really does (stole that from ILT I think!)


----------



## wantbump

smiley4442 said:


> wantbump said:
> 
> 
> Smiley so do I but I am so scared too!
> 
> Good luck WB! your chart looks fabulous! Your 11 dpo today right? Have you tested at all?Click to expand...

Thanks smiley, I just did and it's a BFN sigh


----------



## wantbump

KrissyB said:


> One more symptoms, ladies - I have some spotting (bright red/pink, only when I wipe so far).
> So I either have a super short LP (I'll pray it was a flukey cycle and try not to stress until next month) and AF is coming tomorrow as expected.....
> Or I've got some IB <3
> 
> Now the wait begins :coffee:
> 
> (Of course, as I type this, I am starting to feel pinching on my right side.... but am I REALLY feeling it? Or am I just wanting to feel it? Stupid brain...)

FX it's IB!


----------



## smiley4442

KrissyB said:


> One more symptoms, ladies - I have some spotting (bright red/pink, only when I wipe so far).
> So I either have a super short LP (I'll pray it was a flukey cycle and try not to stress until next month) and AF is coming tomorrow as expected.....
> Or I've got some IB <3
> 
> Now the wait begins :coffee:
> 
> (Of course, as I type this, I am starting to feel pinching on my right side.... but am I REALLY feeling it? Or am I just wanting to feel it? Stupid brain...)


[-o&lt; Hoping it's IB and not Af!




Can someone tell me how you get your charts in your signature??


----------



## smiley4442

wantbump said:


> smiley4442 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantbump said:
> 
> 
> Smiley so do I but I am so scared too!
> 
> Good luck WB! your chart looks fabulous! Your 11 dpo today right? Have you tested at all?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks smiley, I just did and it's a BFN sighClick to expand...


:hugs: Sorry about the BFN, but 11 dpo is still a bit early. FX for you bfp!


----------



## KrissyB

Want - While it's not as exciting as a :bfp: your temps are still amazing and you are definitely not out yet! Some ladies just take a long time to build HCG in their systems... Cheeky posted this a while ago and it is definitely true. I was almost 6 weeks by the time I got a bfp.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2164359-some-information-hcg-levels-testing.html

Smiley - If you look on FF under "Sharing" you can go through the Charting set up and "generate code". Then just copy and past the BB code into your signature.


----------



## wantbump

KrissyB said:


> Want - While it's not as exciting as a :bfp: your temps are still amazing and you are definitely not out yet! Some ladies just take a long time to build HCG in their systems... Cheeky posted this a while ago and it is definitely true. I was almost 6 weeks by the time I got a bfp.
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2164359-some-information-hcg-levels-testing.html
> 
> Smiley - If you look on FF under "Sharing" you can go through the Charting set up and "generate code". Then just copy and past the BB code into your signature.

aww krissy thank you for cheering me up :) I love how supportive you guys are <3


----------



## KrissyB

Jeez..... half of me wants to stay perfectly still and make sure that egg gets nice and settled (if it's IB)..... The other half of me wants to keep running to the bathroom to see if the spotting is continuing and/or turning into AF. And a TINY little voice thinks both ideas are probably silly. I really am psycho this cycle :wacko:


And Smiley - Temps look great!! Just keep in mind that since you didn't have a lot of pre-O temps, your cover line could be a bit high. So if you get some lower fluctuation closer to the line, I wouldn't worry until the Red Lady sings!


----------



## smiley4442

KrissyB said:


> Jeez..... half of me wants to stay perfectly still and make sure that egg gets nice and settled (if it's IB)..... The other half of me wants to keep running to the bathroom to see if the spotting is continuing and/or turning into AF. And a TINY little voice thinks both ideas are probably silly. I really am psycho this cycle :wacko:
> 
> 
> And Smiley - Temps look great!! Just keep in mind that since you didn't have a lot of pre-O temps, your cover line could be a bit high. So if you get some lower fluctuation closer to the line, I wouldn't worry until the Red Lady sings!


Your not psycho, I don't blame you one bit. I thought it seemed a little high. I think not having more before temps also pushed my o date some. Just for fun I plugged in some made up temps and it pushed my o date back to when I originally thought I O'd. But in all honesty it doesn't matter. I'm either 4-6 dPo lol. :)


----------



## hunni12

Morning ladies, despite all the signs I feel out I guess because the bottom of my stomach is soooo sore and tender like I pulled a muscle, no backache or anything just if i push on the bottom of my stomach its sore. Feels like I have been doing situps and the right side is a tad bit worse.


----------



## MellyH

wantbump, your chart looks amazeballs. I hope it was just too early. Wait a couple of days and test with FMU!

Krissy - COME ON, IMPLANTATION! Stick little bubba, stick!


----------



## wantbump

Krissy you are not crazy! If it was me I'd be doing the same!

Smiley, yay your charts in your siggy!!

MellyH Thanks a lot I like my chart too :D Just hope it's a memorable one too!

Hunni are you late? you siggy says CD4

I feel a little crampy today and like AF is here but I have 5 more days to go.


----------



## hunni12

My siggy lies lol my last period was actually may 27th


----------



## wantbump

hunni12 said:


> My siggy lies lol my last period was actually may 27th

haha! Thought it wasn't the right one. Don't feel out your symptoms sound good so far. FX


----------



## hunni12

It feels like stomach cramps. I tried to poop and that didnt help it at all .


----------



## Bug222

hunni- hopefully it is bean snuggling in cramps!!!

Krissy- fxd it is implantation

AFM- 6dpo- really gassy, tired and moody... a great combination lol getting occasional cramps low down. My temp this am totally confused FF- not it says it can't accurately detect ov. I was pretty sporatic with temping so there are lots of blanks and the 23 days of spotting/bleeding didn't help when my cycles were pretty much always 25 days before MC. FF has been telling me AF is due the next day for a week now lol.


----------



## KrissyB

I wanna hear some inspirational stories!!

Melly & Confuzion - how are you lovely ladies and the little bumps doing??


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Hi Ladies hope your all well! Still away on holiday so not had a chance to read through posts but thought I would update! Well 22nd month of TTC an AF got yesterday but really light and bright red (not like normal) anyway really don't no what else to try now I think it's time to give up :-( hope everyone is okay x x


----------



## MellyH

Doing well so far Krissy - officially four days late! The nurse made me nervous with her 'it's a faint positive, come back and try again in a week' comment so every day is a victory at the moment. :lol:

No symptoms. No nothing! Quiet on the southern front, you might say.


----------



## confuzion

Things are well here too. Symptoms are minimal thus far. And being a paranoid mess, I concur with Melly, everyday is a victory! Still counting DPOs :haha:, 31 today!


----------



## wantbump

Melly and Confuzion from your posts it seems like the worry never leaves :flower: Wish you both a very very healthy and happy 9 months, hope the first trimester goes away quickly without too many painful symptoms!! :crib::crib:


----------



## pinkturtle

MellyH said:


> Deal, Krissy, I am very excited for you guys, it all looks really promising so far! Congrats on the beautiful LP, Deal!
> 
> Cheeky, I'm sorry sweetie :( *hands over the hot water bottle and the red wine*
> 
> pinkturtle - can you lay out for us exactly the dates of your last proper full period, the light 'period', and when you think you ovulated? It's hard to recreate what happened from your post!

Well... my last proper period was..
April 12th same ol' same ol'. 
Then..
May 13th dark red spotting in the morning, I thought I was catching AF just as it was starting so I used a tampon, couple hours later, nothing! Period. The end. BFN May 15th.
Then...
June 10th red when I went pee. June 11th nothing. June 12th a little more red when I went pee to the point I used a pantiliner. Then nothing past that.. 
June 15th - June 16th very light pink spotting when I wipe.

(Normal for me is about every 30 - 31 days, very heavy, long (at least 8 days) and painful)
:shrug: :shrug: :shrug:


----------



## KrissyB

BBM - Has AF continued? Are you sure it was AF? FXed that maybe she didn't find you yet this month. :hugs:

Melly - Have you taken any more tests at home to see if the line has gotten darker? That's so aggrevating that the nurse was so dismissive, but no AF is no AF! 

Confuzion - That is so funny that you're still counting DPO! With my DD I really had no symptoms to speak of until maybe around 7-8 weeks, and even then it was just a full kind of feeling down there and needing to pee a LOT.

So excited for you both! FXed for a H&H 9 months ahead! :baby:

AFM - No more spotting.... The one time I wiped it was bright red but only a spot or two. Next time I had to pee there might have been the FAINTEST brown spot (It's amazing how comfortable you get putting TP to your face lol). Now all is clear. Please stay away you nasty old :witch: and may these cramps be a bean making a nice comfy home. DPO 7 - my lucky number :flower:

And Hunni - FXed for the same thing for you :dust:


----------



## canadabear

Captain said:


> Bug222 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Captain!!! whereabouts in Van are you? Im in Surrey :)
> 
> The bloodwork they do as a routine thing. They will have taken a CBC, Chem panel, HCG, a crossmatch (to determine your blood type) and a bunch to test for STDs. The cross match goes to Canadian blood services, the STD testing goes to the main CDC lab and all the others go to a local lab for processing. Your Dr should have the results of the stuff from the local lab tomorrow, the other stuff may take a couple of days.
> 
> You can sign up online at a website called myehealth.ca and you will be able to view your own lab results that are processed at a BC BioMedical lab or LifeLabs. If you go for bloodwork in the am it is usually updated on their system by the evening!
> 
> Thats awesome you are able to keep the secret to surprise him!
> 
> Hi Bug! I'm actually on the island in Nanaimo!
> 
> Thanks for the reply! I had the blood taken around 10/11AM so I'm hoping they call sometime today! :happydance:Click to expand...

Hey there! :wave: I live on Vancouver island too - in Sidney. Great to have some other BC'ers on here! And great for all those medical questions too. :hugs: and :dust: to you both!


----------



## hunni12

No more cramps or tummy pain. I found this in my undies tmi pic warning. Anyone hadthis?


Spoiler
https://i60.tinypic.com/2jcrva.jpg


----------



## chelsealynnb

So I was planning on taking a FRER in the morning but when I got home from work I was like oh what the heck, I only have 3 ICs left I'll just take on. And look what I got!! This pic is with no photo color retouching!! 9DPO today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## MellyH

wantbump - I was totally prepared to not be worried and to be on the 'I'll assume everything is fine until it's not' train, but the nurse derailed me! Stupid nurse. 

Krissy, I have the second test from the box at home, I might use it tomorrow morning to see. I don't have the first test anymore (just the picture) so I'd have to compare pictures. :lol: 7DPO is the perfect day for implantation bleeding! ;)


----------



## MellyH

Ooooh Chelsea! I see lines!


----------



## confuzion

I see lines too!


----------



## KrissyB

Hey Hunni - Sorry if this is gross - but could describe what you're seeing? It's not that clear from the pic. 

Chelsea - FXed for you! I'm a terrible line spotter, but it should keep getting darker by the day now if you're seeing things already! :dust:

And for people who temp - When AF is on her way, do your temps dip the same day and/or before she shows up? Or do you get some spotting before the temp drop?


----------



## wantbump

Chelsea good luck! I am terrible at seeing lines too, is it clearer in real life?


----------



## wantbump

Melly stupid nurse for sure - you think after being trained they'd know to be more sensitive!


----------



## hunni12

Cant wait to see the frer chelsea!!

Krissy its like watery cm but very light brown in color


----------



## chelsealynnb

wantbump said:


> Chelsea good luck! I am terrible at seeing lines too, is it clearer in real life?

Yes it's much clearer in real life. Here is another pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## wantbump

chelsealynnb said:


> wantbump said:
> 
> 
> Chelsea good luck! I am terrible at seeing lines too, is it clearer in real life?
> 
> Yes it's much clearer in real life. Here is another picClick to expand...

I see it now! CONGRATS!!


----------



## MellyH

Definitely there. WOOOOO!


----------



## KrissyB

Hunni - That's what I have now!!!!! Really pale and only when I wipe so far. And feeling pretty wet down there. Sounds like our bodies might be doing the same thing one way or the other....


----------



## hunni12

I see krissy. How weird.


Any remedies for a sore throat? Woke up to throat very sore. Great now im coming down with a cold


----------



## smiley4442

congrats chelsea!:happydance:

Krissy & Hunny hopefully its IB for you both.

Super crampy and gassy ATM. Wondering if AF is coming..........


----------



## Deal9027

Congrats Chelsea!!!! Looks like a :bfp: to me!!


----------



## RonnieV

Hey everyone....so my headache is barely there now....I'm bloated and little bit of cramps.....frequent urination today......and I have had a crazy cough for like a week.. .28th can't come fast enough....stupid witch probably brewing up a potion in there.....:rofl:
Fx for all of you this month....I see some great signs....:dust:


----------



## Lynny77

Congrats Chelsea!!! Wonderful!!

Deal I have so much positive hope for you!! I'm dying for you to test!!! 

Hunni and Krissy so hope that's IB!

Melly darn that nurse! And yay to officially 4 days late!

Confuzion yay to another day! :)

Not much going on here. Dpo 10. Sore boobs but no cramping. And a head cold just hit me today like a truck. Throat feels like razor blades are in there and my ears won't pop. I don't have time to feel crappy! The next week is so busy!


----------



## hunni12

Lynny my throat feels the same it hurts so bad


----------



## Lynny77

Hunni it sucks!!! I haven't been sick in ages and I'm having a big suck attack! Hope we wake up in the morning both feeling better!


----------



## Bug222

Congrats Chelsea!! I see lines!

Krissy- i usually get a temp drop the morning before AF arrives


----------



## wantbump

KrissyB said:


> And for people who temp - When AF is on her way, do your temps dip the same day and/or before she shows up? Or do you get some spotting before the temp drop?

Krissy - I have had temp drops couple of days before AF, day of AF, day before AF too. But I don't spot except for once last year in my whole life. But mostly temp drops for me on 14dpo on a 16 day lp.


----------



## confuzion

Hope you feel better lynny!!

Krissy - my temp usually dropped the day before AF showed up (sometimes I would start spotting this day). This month though my temp dropped, I tested and got a BFP, and it went back up the next day :shrug:. So don't feel out if it drops!


----------



## amygrrrango

I'm only 4DPO today (and FYI, first cycle taking clomid), but when I stand up, I feel like a cramp/tightness in my right ovary.

Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## chelsealynnb

Just took a FRER. Suuuuper faint but it's there :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## smiley4442

achy and itchy bbs ugh. The don't hurt to touch but have a dull heavy ache. Damn hormones.



congrats chelsea!! I see it on the frer too.


----------



## confuzion

smiley sounding good!

chelsea - congrats! It's official :happydance:. Off to the BFP list you go!


----------



## smiley4442

thanks confuzion, but I don't think it could be pg related I'm 4 or so DPO its to early to be a pg sign. :(


----------



## confuzion

It's possible that you're later than 4 DPO, considering when you got your positive OPK. Maybe temps lagged behind. I've got my FX for you!


----------



## wantbump

Chelsea I see it on the frer!

I'm having dull pain on the left and right side of my lower abdomen, probably my ovaries. I don't know if that's normal or what.


----------



## MegNE922

12 BFPS!! OMG congrats girls!!!!!!! So happy & excited for you!
Not trying anything this month planning to get back on it in July and do the Clomid again. :)


----------



## hunni12

Congrats chels!


Omg smiley my bbs are achy as well but not sore to touch



Still having small abdominal pains but not as intense as earlier. my throat is soooi sore i cannot remember the last time i had a sore throat


----------



## canadabear

Some great signs for quite a few this month! Sending :dust: and hexing the :witch: away :haha:

Been sick sick sick yesterday and today.. Bad cold/ flu.. So confused about other symptoms :shrug: they could be AF on its way, flu related or early bfp signs????? Just can't be sure. But don't think I'll be able to hold off testing until 27th.. Think I'll grab a frer for Saturday morning fmu. Eeek fingers crosses.


----------



## confuzion

FX canadabear! Can't wait to see your BFP come Saturday morning :winkwink:.

Meg - FX for July then :hugs:.


----------



## Captain

Congratulations Chelsea!


----------



## hunni12

So i read that a sore throat can happen during implantation because the immune system suppresses to allow implantation to happen. Its weird because i have no other cold symptom and it right during the cramps but i know not to look into it too much


----------



## pinkturtle

Extremely irritable today! UGH.....


----------



## No5

Whoop whoop:D congratulation to all with BFPs..Xx.


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Krissy- yeah AF has definitely arrived today :-( hope alls good with everyone! :hugs: and :dust: to all x x


----------



## Deal9027

Good morning ladies!!! Well the :witch: is landing any moment here for me! Yesterday I started to retain water which is a clear sign for me that she's coming. Then after DH & I BDed last night their was a pink tint to the "clean up" & today my temp dropped to cover line. Oh well! I'm still victorious this cycle having Oed CD14 and getting a 13 day LP!!!!!!! This makes me happy & hopeful for this next cycle!!!! I'll keep stalking this thread to see all the BFP's to come!!!!


----------



## MegNE922

Deal!!!! NOOOOOO!! Maybe you should POAS just incase &#128513;


----------



## Deal9027

Believe me Meg I've been climbing the walls wanted to poas so bad but all I have is a FRER and they are SO expensive. I'm glad I didn't waste it!! But by next Sunday I'll be peeing on my OPK's and those are fun to pee on because you get to see that 2nd line show up!!! Ahhh yes, living vicariously thru OPK's until I get my BFP. I have to say - even as much as I didn't want to see the witch - I'm still WAY happier than I was most of this last cycle. For that I am extremely grateful!!!


----------



## hunni12

Sorry deal:/ hhopefully July will be your month. 



Soo woke up to no sore throat but now my right nostril is clogged lol. Perfect time to be getting sick eh.


----------



## canadabear

I'm out this month ladies. The :witch: got me full force this morning.
Not actually upset feeling good about next month. And just want to feel healthier. Had been on antibiotics at the beginning of the month and now sick with flu.
Bring on the July bfp!!!


----------



## KrissyB

Deal - Oh no :( :( Well, at least you know that Vitex is a huge success!! FXed for you in July! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## hunni12

Sorry canada good luck in july hun 



Just went to brush my teeth and had a slight bleed then came and sat down felt a strong pull on my right side. Symptom spotting is not healthy lol


----------



## MellyH

bluebear, Deal, canadabear - sorry guys. :( Big hugs. Time for a weekend day on the couch watching a chick flick marathon and eating chocolate?

Krissy, your chart continues to look good!


----------



## KrissyB

Going away this weekend to visit family, and it's the weekend I would have expected AF to show (if not today).... but with the possibly delayed O I don't know what to expect. If I make to Monday I'll be pretty happy because A. I'll have at least a 10 day LP and B. I'll use an FRER (11 dpo). The spotting yesterday and slight temp flux today has me a little worried, but sleep was so bad I don't think the temp means much. Still have the lopsided cramping this morning, but the spotting has stopped (for now at least). I'm starting to worry I might feel out though....


----------



## MellyH

I felt in and out and in and out every day! I think you're still in.


----------



## cutieq

Deal, celebrate that longer LP. That's a victory!!

hunni, I hope your sore throat is some symptom we don't know of yet! You've had some interesting things going on that could lead to your BFP.

canada & BB, sorry the witch got ya! I agree with Melly, couch time and chocolate.

AFM, I'm testing Monday, but feeling nada today. Thinking everything I felt before was post -O. I don't even have my usual sore boobies :(


----------



## KrissyB

Melly - Did you decide to use that second test this morning??


----------



## MellyH

I did! Big blazing positive. :D It's over in the POAS thread.


----------



## smiley4442

So sorry for those who have gotten AF!



hunni12 said:


> Soo woke up to no sore throat but now my right nostril is clogged lol. Perfect time to be getting sick eh.

I woke up Monday with a sore throat and have been sick all week, hopefully yours is just a Implantation symptom :)



KrissyB said:


> Going away this weekend to visit family, and it's the weekend I would have expected AF to show (if not today).... but with the possibly delayed O I don't know what to expect. If I make to Monday I'll be pretty happy because A. I'll have at least a 10 day LP and B. I'll use an FRER (11 dpo). The spotting yesterday and slight temp flux today has me a little worried, but sleep was so bad I don't think the temp means much. Still have the lopsided cramping this morning, but the spotting has stopped (for now at least). I'm starting to worry I might feel out though....

Krissy, have a fun weekend! Hoping AF stays away, try to keep us updated!



MellyH said:


> I did! Big blazing positive. :D It's over in the POAS thread.

Seen the test and its beautiful!!

AFM: 5DPO by FF but I really believe I'm 6-7, who knows :shrug: Bbs are still achy at times and my temp is still up, other than that nothing so we will see!


----------



## hunni12

@Cutieq: My symptoms have been weird honestly. They said sore throat(well flu/cold symptoms) are a sign but who knows. I never told you this but I love your profile picture lol its so funny because i read it in her voice. Eager to see your test Monday no symptoms are sometimes a good thing.

@Smiley: It seems as though me and you and krissy are having the same symptoms. My throat doesnt even hurt anymore.


I did notice that usually after O my armpits get sore, but this time my bbs have been aching off and on since O and I also keep having nip pains as well and if my nips are not erect and I touch them they sting so bad. Don't know whether to take it as a good sign or not:/


----------



## Bug222

bluebear, Deal, canadabear - so sorry the horrible which arrived. lots of PMA and sticky baby dust for July!!! xxx

"symptoms" for me today- "tingly breasts", intermittent nausea, heightened sense of smell (to the point I am "tasting" smells in the back of my throat) and intermittent cramping. Don't know if it is all in my head lol. 8 dpo today


----------



## wantbump

Sorry the witch arrived bluebear, Deal, canadabear! Wish next cycle she stays away

I have no symptoms at all. Couldn't even temp this morning since I woke up 1.5 hours earlier and then didn't have a lot of sleep by the time I temp. Won't test today and don't really have the urge after yesterdays's BFN. But I am craving sushi like crazy (which isn't very unusual though), I had sushi 3/4 times this week already even the raw ones! Maybe it will be a good thing if AF arrives - I've been so careful this past year about sushi and raw fish and this tww I just gave up and had anything I wanted. Don't really know why.


----------



## hunni12

So i took an hour lunch break to run by the house I woke up OH and he says i disturbed his good dream . I asked him what was he dreaming about he said us fishing and we caught some good fish. Where I'm from when somebody dreams of fish it means someone is pregnant


----------



## KrissyB

I've been kind of oddly woozy today. But between my ear not being 100% healed and having had horrific insomnia last night - I don't read much into that.
The cramping has also quieted down a lot. And I haven't had any spotting today.

All in all, business as usual :coffee:


----------



## hunni12

I havent had any cramps neither, at least not like the ones I had yesterday. Yesterday was horrible


----------



## wantbump

I have a Question: This is TMI!!:

on 12dpo does it mean anything to have stretchy white CM and more than normal? I don't usually symptom spot, i don't know why I am doing it now :shrug:


----------



## hunni12

I heard its a good sign bump! Fx'd its good for you


I kinda hate that i have a sit down job, just had some pinching on the lower right side of abdomen...uggh come on 2ww just be over


----------



## KrissyB

Well... Spotting is back. It's still only when I wipe but I think there's a bit more this time.

I'm thinking I'm out (and praying this isn't indicative of my regular LP), this is when I had expected AF by my regular cycle length. This was such a flukey cycle (I hope) so maybe it's all for the best anyway.


----------



## hunni12

I have to agree. despite the pinching and all i think i am out as well. My spotting is still a light light brown watery discharge in my undies but never when i wipe


----------



## MellyH

Krissy, argh, I hope it's not. If it is, looking at your cycle, maybe you didn't ovulate strongly this time and that's why your LP is so short?

hunni, hope you're not out either!


----------



## wantbump

Thanks a lot hunni but I also feel like I'm out...sigh...just another month


----------



## hunni12

if this pinching was implantation it wouldnt be on the right side would it? Shouldnt it be more in the middle or hurting or something?


----------



## smiley4442

I'm not sure hunni, sorry. 

It's not really been my month either, I guess we just have to wait and see. Crossing my fingers for you guys !


----------



## hunni12

I guess we all are down in the dumps, part me of wants to test sunday and part of me is like nooooo dont torture yourself


----------



## Lynny77

I'm thinking I'm out too. The cramps I had earlier in the week are all gone. There are absolutely no cramps. I'm always crampy so this is odd for me. Boobs are sore and feel very wet but that's all very typical of impending af. Dpo 11 today. I'm on spotting watch as well. That'll go hardcore tomorrow.

Sorry for those the witch got.


----------



## hunni12

Apparently my opks are still positive af is due next Friday but neg hpt. Why did i do this to myself: dohh:
 



Attached Files:







CAM00558.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wantbump

I feel like testing :S


----------



## chelsealynnb

wantbump said:


> I feel like testing :S

How many DPO are you?


----------



## wantbump

chelsealynnb said:


> wantbump said:
> 
> 
> I feel like testing :S
> 
> How many DPO are you?Click to expand...

12 but I tested yesterday and it was BFN. AF due on 16dpo/17dpo


----------



## chelsealynnb

I hope it's okay that I lurk on this thread for a bit. I'm not participating in the first trimester board because seeing people get worried over bleeding and miscarriages stresses me out to no end :dohh: I'll join the second trimester board in the future.


----------



## chelsealynnb

wantbump said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantbump said:
> 
> 
> I feel like testing :S
> 
> How many DPO are you?Click to expand...
> 
> 12 but I tested yesterday and it was BFN. AF due on 16dpo/17dpoClick to expand...

Well shoot if you're not due until 17dpo then you still have lots of time! :thumbup:


----------



## wantbump

chelsealynnb said:


> wantbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantbump said:
> 
> 
> I feel like testing :S
> 
> How many DPO are you?Click to expand...
> 
> 12 but I tested yesterday and it was BFN. AF due on 16dpo/17dpoClick to expand...
> 
> Well shoot if you're not due until 17dpo then you still have lots of time! :thumbup:Click to expand...

It's just that the wait kills me everytime! And please stick around the more the merrier!


----------



## smiley4442

Hunni, maybe your body is trying to ovulate but is not releasing your egg and causing multiple +OPK's


----------



## chelsealynnb

wantbump said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantbump said:
> 
> 
> I feel like testing :S
> 
> How many DPO are you?Click to expand...
> 
> 12 but I tested yesterday and it was BFN. AF due on 16dpo/17dpoClick to expand...
> 
> Well shoot if you're not due until 17dpo then you still have lots of time! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> It's just that the wait kills me everytime! And please stick around the more the merrier!Click to expand...


Well I'm no help there, lol. I always cave :blush:


----------



## confuzion

Lol! I hear you chelsea! Have you tested again today?

I hope you get a BFP next you test wantbump!

Sorry to those who the witch arrived :(


----------



## pinkturtle

Nauseous again!! If I'm not pg, then I don't know what to think.


----------



## hunni12

Idk smiley iremember those O pains clear as day from the first pos i guess its a waiting game. I am done symptom spottin n just gone go with the flow


----------



## Lynny77

I've been trying to hold off on the cervix check but I caved and of course it's low and cm is sticky. All usual signs of af coming. Blah!!!!


----------



## curiousowl

Hey ladies! So I ended up getting a BFP after I thought I was out. My temp went back up and has stayed up and my light bleeding stopped. I'm 14dpo today. My FRERs are still very faint (it's hard to tell if they're getting darker) but I got a positive digi today. Today was the first day with no spotting. My only symptoms have been irritability, needing to pee all the time, and nausea if I don't eat regularly (that one only started today). I'm very cautiously excited. The amount of bleeding I've had and the still super faint tests are scary but time will tell. 

Just wanted to share since you were all so sweet during my stay here!
 



Attached Files:







photo1 (2).jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## hunni12

Its just weird the test line showed super dark before control line evenappeared. I dont have aanyxcysts as i just got that checked. I guess i will just have to wait n see what af does


----------



## hunni12

Congrats owl!!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

confuzion said:


> Lol! I hear you chelsea! Have you tested again today?
> 
> I hope you get a BFP next you test wantbump!
> 
> Sorry to those who the witch arrived :(

Yes I tested again this morning with my last IC. Going to use another FRER in the morning.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## chelsealynnb

curiousowl said:


> Hey ladies! So I ended up getting a BFP after I thought I was out. My temp went back up and has stayed up and my light bleeding stopped. I'm 14dpo today. My FRERs are still very faint (it's hard to tell if they're getting darker) but I got a positive digi today. Today was the first day with no spotting. My only symptoms have been irritability, needing to pee all the time, and nausea if I don't eat regularly (that one only started today). I'm very cautiously excited. The amount of bleeding I've had and the still super faint tests are scary but time will tell.
> 
> Just wanted to share since you were all so sweet during my stay here!

:happydance: amazing!


----------



## smiley4442

curiousowl said:


> Hey ladies! So I ended up getting a BFP after I thought I was out. My temp went back up and has stayed up and my light bleeding stopped. I'm 14dpo today. My FRERs are still very faint (it's hard to tell if they're getting darker) but I got a positive digi today. Today was the first day with no spotting. My only symptoms have been irritability, needing to pee all the time, and nausea if I don't eat regularly (that one only started today). I'm very cautiously excited. The amount of bleeding I've had and the still super faint tests are scary but time will tell.
> 
> Just wanted to share since you were all so sweet during my stay here!


congrats!!! :happydance::happydance: HH 9 months !


----------



## confuzion

Looks darker chelsea! YAY!

omg curiousowl, congrats hon!! Beautiful BFP! My chart did the same fake-out with the drop and then going back up!


----------



## canadabear

Thanks for the well wishes.. And so hoping for that bfp next month.
:pray: :dust: :pray:
Been a horrible AF this time around. Lots of deep cramps and bloating. Thought I had a uti but saw the doc and nope. She said if symptoms still after AF is done to do another frer test?! :shrug:
But I am sure out this month as AF is full force.


----------



## confuzion

Lynny - missed your post. Cervix doesn't mean anything!!


----------



## hunni12

im out before it even began just went to the bathroom and had a red pink spot about the size of a (.- checked my cervix only to find thick white cm and nothing when i wiped. Only reason i seen it was cause i had on white undies


----------



## pinkturtle

Symptom spotting crazy today.. It seems like everything is happening at once! Maybe I'm looking into things too much, because I don't have the normal symptoms that I guess you are supposed to have like swollen sore breasts, but I have been nauseous for about the past three nights. It may sound crazy, but the last time I felt the way I do now was when I was pregnant with my first. Heartburn on and off, 'heavy' feeling in pelvic area? So tired all of the time!! So hungry, but when I eat I get sicky except for sweets. AND HOT...


----------



## pinkturtle

confuzion said:


> Lynny - missed your post. Cervix doesn't mean anything!!

I have seen online soo much confusing information. Some say reliable, some say not:shrug: But, what about cm... reliable or not? AFM No cm, nothing, nada, zilch... what can this mean?


----------



## chelsealynnb

pinkturtle said:


> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Lynny - missed your post. Cervix doesn't mean anything!!
> 
> I have seen online soo much confusing information. Some say reliable, some say not:shrug: But, what about cm... reliable or not? AFM No cm, nothing, nada, zilch... what can this mean?Click to expand...

I didn't have any CM from about 7 DPO on.


----------



## pinkturtle

chelsealynnb said:


> pinkturtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confuzion said:
> 
> 
> Lynny - missed your post. Cervix doesn't mean anything!!
> 
> I have seen online soo much confusing information. Some say reliable, some say not:shrug: But, what about cm... reliable or not? AFM No cm, nothing, nada, zilch... what can this mean?Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't have any CM from about 7 DPO on.Click to expand...

Same with me. Not exactly sure of O day, but if I count past last AF it was about 7 - 8 DPO with nothing. All I see online says it should increase... I'm glad to see I'm not the only one.


----------



## curiousowl

Thanks ladies! I'm still in complete shock! 

But I haven't had sore boobs at all and my CM has been all over the place, sometimes wet, sometimes dry.


----------



## confuzion

You're too early to be worrying about symptoms curiousowl. They'll come :winkwink:.


----------



## MellyH

Yay new preggie ladies!


----------



## Mom2sam

Congrats to all the new bfp & sorry for those who got af 

8dpo i tested & bfn boo will test again tmrw


----------



## No5

Anyone taken b6 and what's it meant to do as I'm only taking 10mg.


----------



## Cheekygringo

B6 usually lengthens your luteal phase (usually only by a few days), but that is in pretty high doses, like 50 -100mg a day. It can sometimes move your ovulation date forward too, but again that's usually at a higher dose.
Opk's can have a positive line more then once in you cycle, this is why once you get your first positive you should stop testing with them.


----------



## No5

My Cd very's anywhere between 25-33 and sometimes now and then 38 and 42 and LP is 2-4 days and sometimes 5-7.


----------



## MegNE922

Hunni have you seen your OB yet for any TTC prenatal care or testing? I feel like you should. They may reccomended just seeing where your levels are durring your cycle. You can intact have the surge of ovulation but not release an egg. You seem to have a lot of the same symptoms every month too.


----------



## hunni12

Morning ladies, so I am sneaking on at work again and have an 11 hr shift, me thinks you ladies should keep me occupied today lol


----------



## MegNE922

Not being on Clomid this month do you think my cycle will go back to 28/30 days or stay at 35? I'm getting antsy and I just want AF to show up. That's prolly the one and only time you'll hear me say that!! Haha


----------



## MellyH

Lynny, hopefully the CM doesn't mean anything!

Who is testing today??


----------



## cutieq

Hi Hunni!!

Meg, I'm not familiar with clomid but I can relate to wanting AF to show!


----------



## No5

I Looked over the opks they seem to be -opk
and the one I took this morning was 
as dark as the control line just like my +opk in April.. May be the opk on 6 of June isn't as dark as the one this morning (all the others I'd say was -opks until now). (So confusing lol)..


----------



## hunni12

@Meg: The only thing i know is diff this cycle is the fact that my armpits did not get sore after O my breasts started to ache instead. Me not having insurance its kinda hard to and OBs always look at my age(21) and suggest birth control because they feel i am too young for another baby. I remember the ovulation pains very well from cd16&17 and by cd17 evening they were gone and i had a negative test cd18. So with that being said I am basically on my own on this. :/

@Cutieq: Hey hun how you feeling?


----------



## Lynny77

Hunni that is very strange. I wish I had an answer for you!

Congrats Curious! Awesome news!

I'm just hanging out still. 12dpo today. Still have this terrible head cold. It is keeping my mind off af though so that's good!


----------



## cutieq

@hunni, feeling pretty out. I think I'm FINALLY starting to get my sore boobs, which makes me think this cycle will be pushed back. I normally get them around CD20 like clockwork here I am CD28 and they're just starting.


----------



## hunni12

@Lynny: Indeed very strange. Are you going to test?

@Cutie: I still say no signs is a good thing in some cases



So i have a sit down job and basically feel everything that goes on. I keep having this fuzzy vibration in the center of my uterus right on the pubic bone line. It happened like 3 times in a row and lasted a second a piece. I am noting all symptoms for future cycles tho. The weirdest thing was this morning i woke up drenched in sweat and still sweating, but the ac was blasting on 66 degrees...


----------



## KrissyB

Hunni - I had weird fluttery kinds of sensations in my lower abdomen/pelvis yesterday. Is that what you mean by vibration? 

afm - I don't know what to think. Temps are slightly down but still well above cover (although unreliable with lack of sleep and travel). The past two days I have spotted (increasingly heavy day to day) in the afternoon, which turned into just light brownish discharge at night, which was clear by the next morning. I am not letting my hopes get as high as I did Thursday though. I am thinking its just a slow af.


----------



## smiley4442

Hugs ladies, I'm just dropping in to say hi! I really have no other symptoms, my bbs ache on and off but just annoyingly noticeable. I have slight cramps but nothing super strong. 6dpo today.


----------



## hunni12

Yes that's exactly what it's like, quick brief flutters and my discharge has been doing the same. I wish i could see an OB but it never fails they just try to put me on birth control cause of my age.


Has anyone ever had night sweats during the 2ww?


----------



## wantbump

Hi ladies hugs to all of you! My temp dropped a bit low today, temped an hour later than normal, so it's safe to say AF will be here in a couple of days.


----------



## smiley4442

:hugs:sorry wantbump :(


----------



## wantbump

Thanks smiley, I am more open to the idea of AF today than I was yesterday haha. Somehow had a down day thinking about why it's not happening yet!


----------



## Bug222

hey ladies

Congrats owl!!! so happy for you!

9dpo today.. may test tomorrow as my LP is usually 10 days. Not sure who asked about b12- I take it.. 100mg in an extended release tab. The most it has ever extended my LP to is 11 days very occasionally but I have a short 25 cycle so there isn't much room for movement! lol


----------



## Pug2012

Congrats to all the BFP. 

I'm now 10dpo and got a BFN this morning. But this being number two I 'feel' pregnant. Sore boobs and thick cm. I got a paint positive at 10dpp with my daughter so I keep thinking I must be out for this month but I guess every pregnancy is different so.........


----------



## No5

@bug222 I'm taking B6 10mg.. For about three weeks on and off.. X. 

My veins are shown up all over .. If it isn't a sign of a BFP then I'll take note that it's a sign that AF is due if it turns up..this week..


----------



## hunni12

So here is the cm i am having, has a bit of slightly light brown tint to it. tmi warning lol


Spoiler
https://i60.tinypic.com/jajud3.jpg

Maybe its just early af :shrugs:


----------



## Deal9027

Congrats CuriousOwl!!! What an amazing turn of events!!!!! Wishing you a H&H 9/mo!!!


----------



## KrissyB

Ok.... My stomach feels like I'm on a roller coaster. Its not queasy - its like that weird floppy feeling you get over hills and things :sick:


----------



## hunni12

So yesterday at 3pm i got pinching on my right side and today 9 dpo at 3 i just got the same pinching again in the same spot. Both times it lasts maybe 1 minute at the most


----------



## hunni12

Im literally in tears right now. I just feel so yuck like i am coming down with a head cold. Right nnostril now stuffed n my head is banging


----------



## pinkturtle

hunni12 said:


> @Lynny: Indeed very strange. Are you going to test?
> 
> @Cutie: I still say no signs is a good thing in some cases
> 
> 
> 
> So i have a sit down job and basically feel everything that goes on. I keep having this fuzzy vibration in the center of my uterus right on the pubic bone line. It happened like 3 times in a row and lasted a second a piece. I am noting all symptoms for future cycles tho. The weirdest thing was this morning i woke up drenched in sweat and still sweating, but the ac was blasting on 66 degrees...

I had the same "bubbling" feeling a couple weeks ago.. a couple times for about three days.


----------



## pinkturtle

I caved and bought an hpt... when should I take it? The box says first thing in the am, but docs say any time?...


----------



## peanutmomma

been out of town the last few days. I see there are more BFP update awesome and congrats. 10DPO for me. AF due in 3 days. 
I have a major increased sex drive today. Woke up all pukey last two days and aversion to some foods.

FX for me


----------



## Bug222

I would do it in the am pinkturtle. That way you won't be questioning if the same isn't concentrated enough :)


----------



## confuzion

Good luck ladies! I'm hearing good things!

I agree about waiting until the am pinkturtle.


----------



## Cheekygringo

Take the hpt using first pee when when you get up in the morning. This is when it most concentrated


----------



## KrissyB

I hated this month, but its over. :witch: a day of no spotting she came on full force last night...
which is weird because I usually have a light-med-heavy ramp up and rarely bleed at night. But this whole cycle has been weird why not AF too. I just hope July looks nothing like June.

good luck to the rest. See you in July.


----------



## Deal9027

Sorry the :witch: got you Krissy :hugs: Come on over to the July thread & we can be cycle buddies!!


----------



## RonnieV

I have six more days until the wicked witch comes....feeling optimistic about this cycle but after ttc for more than 6 months, you would think the chances of getting a sticky bean is over 50%....whatever, I just know it will happen one day. Lucky stars for all the ladies still waiting and congrats to the bfps!!! :dust:


----------



## smiley4442

KrissyB said:


> I hated this month, but its over. :witch: a day of no spotting she came on full force last night...
> which is weird because I usually have a light-med-heavy ramp up and rarely bleed at night. But this whole cycle has been weird why not AF too. I just hope July looks nothing like June.
> 
> good luck to the rest. See you in July.

aww, so sorry Krissy :( Good luck in July.


AFM: nothing, nada. No signs of anything 7 DPO today. I was hoping for the implantation temp drop but that didn't happen either. :( Man my temps look wonky compared to some of yours.


----------



## Bartness

AF arrived last night.


----------



## amygrrrango

I'm 7DPO and my temp is starting to discourage me, seems like it should be going up more if I'm going to get a BFP. Thoughts?


----------



## cutieq

Ronnie, we're cycle buddies! I'm around 8dpo and AF is due between Thursday and Saturday. I had a chemical last month so it may be off a bit.

Ladies don't get discouraged -8dpo is way early. Some women feel nothing until they get their BFP. 

Sorry for those that AF got. Fx for us all!


----------



## Bug222

BFN this am :(


----------



## hunni12

Sorry to those the witch got

Afm, i had the pinching on my right side all day yesterday and its gone today. I do have a head cold whic sucks. Been queasy all mornin but that could just be in my head. Im just ready for this cycle to be done


----------



## wantbump

Sorry krissy and deal! I'll come over to the July thread soon.

Well, I have a problem. My temp is so low today clear indicator of AF coming but AF isn't supposed to be here for another 2/3 days. I set an appointment for 25th when I thought I'll be CD1 or CD2 and now I might be CD4. Doc wanted to start me on clomid :( ill wait and see what happens


----------



## MegNE922

What's the July page called?


----------



## pinkturtle

I couldn't wait, BFN last night.. 

How would I count the weeks to see how far along I am if I do happen to be pregnant? I know when I was pregnant with my son, I ended up in the ER (unrelated) and was told I was 5 weeks along, I had no symptoms and hadn't even missed AF yet! Maybe the same situation here?


----------



## MellyH

pinkturtle, you count the number of weeks since your last period started!

Krissy, sorry sweetie :( I was really hoping this was your month. Good luck in July!


----------



## wantbump

MegNE922 said:


> What's the July page called?

Hi Meg I think twinkie opened it and not confuzion. I haven't joined yet but saw it once.


----------



## pinkturtle

Thank you Melly, I wasn't sure if I should count from my last actual period or the spotting/light bleeding episode this month.


----------



## pinkturtle

That would put me at 5 weeks and 4 days, I should definitely have BFP by now. I guess I'm out this month.


----------



## smiley4442

sorry for all the bfn's ugh. June has been a crazy month. today was suppose to be the start of AF, but since I o'd late FF moved my AF date to 6/30 and pink pad has it 6/26. 7 dpo, I'm having cramps on and off, hard to tell if it's af or not. My bbs are achy/burny feeling and are itchy. Temp was still up this morning so IDK. I guess I will take a test on 25/26 and see. 


So who all is left in the 2 week wait???


----------



## wantbump

So FF removed my crosshairs today. This never happened. Now I am thinking I Oed on CD9 which makes me 15dpo today, I thought I was 14dpo. Anyways AF is coming either way I just hope it comes late because my appt is on Wednesday and I need to be CD1 or CD2 then.


----------



## confuzion

MegNE922 said:


> What's the July page called?

The link to it is on the front page. It was started by Twinkie :)


----------



## KrissyB

Man.... I can't wait for July. 

So after a day of no spotting any nothing and no traditional signs of AF, I start bleeding heavily (not alarming - just my typical heavy day with no light/medium ramp up which is odd). Then tonight I was doubled over in the bathroom, with so much pain I couldn't stand up, felt like I was going to vomit and/or pass out, terrible hemorrhoids, and so much bloating I couldn't close my (loose fitting) shorts.... Any one ever go through anything like that? 
Three advil and a hot shower brought it down a lot but I'm a little nervous of it flaring back up.


----------



## smiley4442

KrissyB said:


> Man.... I can't wait for July.
> 
> So after a day of no spotting any nothing and no traditional signs of AF, I start bleeding heavily (not alarming - just my typical heavy day with no light/medium ramp up which is odd). Then tonight I was doubled over in the bathroom, with so much pain I couldn't stand up, felt like I was going to vomit and/or pass out, terrible hemorrhoids, and so much bloating I couldn't close my (loose fitting) shorts.... Any one ever go through anything like that?
> Three advil and a hot shower brought it down a lot but I'm a little nervous of it flaring back up.


Maybe it was something you ate :shrug: Hemorrhoids.........ugh, one of the worse things from pregnancy that just won't go away. Still want to be preggo again though.


----------



## curiousowl

I started bright red bleeding today (16dpo, 4w2d) with a huge temp drop. So chemical pregnancy obviously. I'm so sad but also not surprised. I never felt good about it. My lines also didn't darken much at all from 12-15dpo and 15 was lighter than 14. Hopefully it won't take me long to O after this and I can be in the July thread. Thinking of all of you.


----------



## confuzion

Oh no. I'm so sorry curiousowl. Same thing happened to me in march. It broke my heart. Big hugs to you :hugs:.


----------



## Bug222

:hugs: curiousowl


----------



## MellyH

Big hugs again, curiousowl.


----------



## No5

I'm cd34 AF is two days late..(TMI) Felt cervix a few days ago and it was high, midium to soft.. I felt it again last night and it is very high almost blending in to the background and very very soft(like the inside of your cheeks soft). I have been feeling nausea on/off for the past couple of weeks... During day but mainly at night.. Last night It was the most noticeable as was feeling it all night to the point I thought I'd need to bolt to the bathroom..This morning I defo feel this nausea as pregnancy (old morning sickness memory's came flooding back..lol)[the feeling is totally different from feeling unwell] .. 
(Depending when I ouvlated I should be some where between 4wks and a test should pick up the HCG next week sometime)..(so that explain the other BFN tests I've done where to early.).
I also have waken with auras, a bright camera flash when blinking, the past two mornings..(with out migraine starting)..
Fx...will have to wait and see.
Xx 

GL all.


----------



## peanutmomma

so... started spotting last night at 11DPO. Not heavy like normal AF and if it is definately AF she came 2-3 days early and that has NEVER happened.
Guess I am out


----------



## Deal9027

So very sorry for your loss Curiousowl :hugs:

Sorry AF got you peanutmomma.

How's all my other lovely ladies doing? Any new testers today? 

Cutie - aren't you testing?!?!!!


----------



## KrissyB

Feeling much better today. Although after some research and asking around friends - it seems I probably should have gone to the ER last night, and I'm lucky it wasn't anything worse. Since I did seemingly recover, a lot of people seem to think/agree it could have been a ruptured ovarian cyst. Anyway, all's well that ends (assuming it ended) well.


Cutie - Where's the test pic??! I know today was your day!

Hunni and Smiley - How are you guys holding up?


----------



## cutieq

I get better tests in the evenings, so no test this morning. Thinking I may not test this evening - I'm only 9 or 10dpo and pretty sure my tests aren't that sensitive :dohh:

I'm completely torn on whether to test or not, but when I do I'll be sure to share!!! 

No5, can't wait for you to test!!

Sorry AF got you peanut.


----------



## Bug222

AF here for me :( :( :(


----------



## Lynny77

Curiousowl so sorry to hear that! Big hugs to you!

And sorry for af bug and peanutmomma. So crappy! Have a big glass of red wine and toast to new beginnings in July.

Krissy that's so crazy! I hope you're ok today! Are oyu going to get checked out?

Smiley- how are you doing?

Cutie I can't wait for you to test! 

Hunni any good symptoms today? How're you doing?

Deal just wanted to say a big hi to you!


----------



## wantbump

So sorry again owl, hope you feel better soon.

Sorry bug and peanut AF got you

Cutie waiting for your test here :happydance:

Krissy I am glad you're okay now, hope the pain does't come back!


----------



## Deal9027

Lynny - :hi: How are you?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!! Have you tested yet? How many DPO now? You have to be far because you weren't far behind me!!!!! Fx Fx Fx I SOOOOOOOOOOO hope you get your BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KrissyB

Lynny - Today had been pretty much normal (except for a migraine and maybe a little extra bloating). So I think I'm just going to sweep it under the rug as weird AF stuff unless it flares back up or any more weirdness plagues me for this month. But I've spent a lot of time convincing myself it was a series of bad luck and poorly timed illness, and that July is going to go MUCH better :)


----------



## Lynny77

Krissy glad to hear today is a better day! July will be so much better!

Deal- thanks for asking! I'm still playing the waiting game. Patiently. Trying not to get my hopes up. This is the part that always gets me- when I start thinking in my head that omg maybe I am! So many months I've thought for sure then af showed. Though the witch is playing tricks. No cramps which is very unusual, no spotting, and sore boobs and an ugly cry over a tv show- which could all be pms. So I'm either 13 or 14 dpo today. The nurse called me 2 weeks ago today and said I was starting to ovulate. So if that's the case then I'm 14 but if I didn't o until the following day then i'm 13- who knows! I'm going to continue to wait and expect af!


----------



## MellyH

Ooooh Lynny, sounds very promising so far! Sore boobs were my only 'different' symptom this month. I am starting to notice that they are sore when I wake up in the middle of the night!

Krissy, owwwwwwww. :( When I had a burst cyst it was mid-cycle and wasn't associated with any bleeding - all the blood and debris were outside of the uterus and causing a lot of pain/irritation so I had to have a laparoscopy to go in and clear it up. I presented with acute abdominal pain and they thought I might have appendicitis for awhile! But then they asked where in my cycle I was and I said my period had been two weeks ago, so they realised it was a burst cyst. Not saying yours wasn't, just that my experience was quite different!

Sorry bug and peanut :(


----------



## twinkie2

Curious-I am so sorry :hugs:

Lynny-Everything is crossed tight for you!!!


----------



## smiley4442

Sorry for those who got AF!




curiousowl said:


> I started bright red bleeding today (16dpo, 4w2d) with a huge temp drop. So chemical pregnancy obviously. I'm so sad but also not surprised. I never felt good about it. My lines also didn't darken much at all from 12-15dpo and 15 was lighter than 14. Hopefully it won't take me long to O after this and I can be in the July thread. Thinking of all of you.

:hugs: so sorry curious.





KrissyB said:


> Hunni and Smiley - How are you guys holding up?




Lynny77 said:


> Smiley- how are you doing?

Krissy, I'm glad your feeling better, hoping for bfp in July!

AFM: Well 8 dpo today. For the past couple days had slight cramps and my bbs are achy/burny and itchy. For the past few hours I have been seriously nauseous. However, We've been at the zoo all day and its been hot. Usually I get a headache being in the sun all day not feeling nauseated, so we will see about that. My temp chart is sort of funny, it's like it's making a pattern or something. I'm not sure if it's a good thing or not lol. Plan on testing Thursday.


----------



## Deal9027

Lynny - I feel for you lady! You are in the most insane part of the whole cycle but hang tight & hopefully you see a BFP very, very soon!!!!! I'm sending lots of positive vibes your way!!!!

Smiley - Fx Fx these are symptoms of a BFP in the making!! Good luck she you test!!!!


----------



## KrissyB

Melly - whew that sounds terrible. I hope mine wasn't a cyst or really anything at all but a fluke lol.

smiley - does sound like some good symptoms. Any idea when you'll test?


----------



## Lynny77

It is the most insane part! At this point though I think I'd rather see a streak of brown on the tp then a bfn. Everytime I've actually tested af arrived right after so that's why I'm holding out- don't want to jinx myself!


----------



## JessicaMarie

I will be 11 dpo on June 30th...I probably wont wait until July to test! So count me in... I probably obsessively test for the rest of the month :)


----------



## pinkturtle

Nauseous again! Bloated and so tired! Why do I have pregnancy symptoms if I'm not pregnant? So Frustrating! I don't mind having the symptoms, but only if there is a baby causing it...


----------



## smiley4442

Lenny sending you lots of :dust:

Welcome Jessica :)

Krissy, I plan on testing Thursday. Since my late O this month one of my apps say af should be here Thursday the other says the 30th. So I thought I would do it thursday at 11dpo. I don't have a clue about implantation because I really don't have a "dip" in my temps yet.


----------



## Eidson23

I guess I'm still part of the June testers..._technically_ should be testing in July, but on my wife's birthday on June 30, she will be 9DPO, and I'm sure we will be starting to test at 7DPO. We'll see! POAS addicts :blush:


----------



## twinkie2

Oh lynny, hoping the very best for you!!

Good luck to all the others testing soon, fx'd tight and loads of :dust:


----------



## n.miller

Lynny - fx for you!

And lots of :dust: for those of you getting ready tontest in the next few days/week. Hope to see the 13 go much higher!


----------



## confuzion

OMG lynny! I is getting so excited! :happydance:

Welcome JessicaMarie! Good luck for June 30th.

Come on ladies time for more BFPs!


----------



## canadabear

Still stalking this thread till the end! 
Sending lots of :dust: to those of you waiting to test!


----------



## No5

@pinkturtle... lol you know this .. X (don't mind symptoms, but only if there's a baby on board). 

[dose anyone watch One born every minute? It's on Wednesday night channel 4 @9pm-10pm here in UK..](it's on YouTube as well).


----------



## Cheekygringo

The threads always become quiet near the end of the month as people move onto the next cycle.


----------



## pinkturtle

Has anyone gotten this?

I have a "twitch" in my belly, the middle about half way between belly button and pubic bone. The other day I had it in my lower back right side.


----------



## KrissyB

Smiley - Can't wait to see your temps today. I'm really hoping that yesterday might have been an implantation dip for you!!


----------



## hunni12

Hey ladies just checking in. I have been exhausted and still dealing with this head cold sadly


----------



## Lynny77

Hunni my head cold is almost gone! Yay! Though still sniffly and coughy but I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.

pinkturtle I feel as though I'm always getting some sort of cramps and twinges but nothing in the lower back. 

No5 I haven't seen that I'll have to check it out on youtube! 

Smiley how are you feeling today?

Krissy af must be easing up now. 

Deal, n.miller, twink, confuzion big hello to you!

So afm- still no af. Still no cramps. Just bloated. I think that's the oddest thing because I always cramp for days before af. Even those months where I was convinced I was preggo I was cramping. And spotting. No spotting either. So I guess I'm dpo 15 today could possible be dpo14. I'm pretty sure I ovulated on the 9th when the nurse called me to say the blood test confirmed ovulation so that makes it 15dpo. I think I'm going to go and buy a frer today and test in the morning. Just the thought sends me into fits of stress. I keep thinking-guuuuurl don't be getting excited! Remember that one month where you thought for sure you were and you tested with a digital and you wiped and there was af? Urgh the head games!


----------



## confuzion

OMG lynny!!!!!!!! I think this is it :test: :test: :test: :test:


----------



## peanutmomma

guess I am just out for this month. It's okay though, but only having a spotty period is weird for me. 
H&H 9 months to those with the BFP this month. FX for those of us with BFN for next time


----------



## confuzion

Sorry peanutmomma :sad1:


----------



## smiley4442

KrissyB said:


> Smiley - Can't wait to see your temps today. I'm really hoping that yesterday might have been an implantation dip for you!!

Krissy, I was looking forward to my temps today too. Unfortunately, Little man kept me up and down all night last night. I only had about 2 hours of sleep and it was not at one time lol. So I didn't temp.




Lynny77 said:


> Hunni my head cold is almost gone! Yay! Though still sniffly and coughy but I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> pinkturtle I feel as though I'm always getting some sort of cramps and twinges but nothing in the lower back.
> 
> No5 I haven't seen that I'll have to check it out on youtube!
> 
> Smiley how are you feeling today?
> 
> Krissy af must be easing up now.
> 
> Deal, n.miller, twink, confuzion big hello to you!
> 
> So afm- still no af. Still no cramps. Just bloated. I think that's the oddest thing because I always cramp for days before af. Even those months where I was convinced I was preggo I was cramping. And spotting. No spotting either. So I guess I'm dpo 15 today could possible be dpo14. I'm pretty sure I ovulated on the 9th when the nurse called me to say the blood test confirmed ovulation so that makes it 15dpo. I think I'm going to go and buy a frer today and test in the morning. Just the thought sends me into fits of stress. I keep thinking-guuuuurl don't be getting excited! Remember that one month where you thought for sure you were and you tested with a digital and you wiped and there was af? Urgh the head games!


Lynny, crossing my fingers for you bfp tomorrow!!!


AFM: 9 DPO, nausea is gone (could have just been from the heat yesterday) but with my 1st pregnancy, I was only nauseated at night. a little bloated and gassy. Tired but was up and down last night, so didn't get to take my temp. But when I got out of bed this morning, I had a "bloody" taste in my mouth but nothing was bleeding. Is this the metallic taste you guys keep posting about? It's gone now though.


----------



## twinkie2

sorry peanutmomma!

Lynny-test woman!! Don't stress, go buy a test and just take it! I understand your concern, I've done the same where I'll test then wipe and have AF, but I waste tons of tests, so I'm used to that :haha: So hopeful for you!


----------



## Bug222

test Lynny test!!! :)


----------



## Lynny77

So sorry peanutmomma big hugs for you!

Smiley those all sounds like great symptoms! Fx for you! 

Confuzion- even the thought of going to the store to buy the frer gives me palpitations! So scared of jinxing myself!


----------



## confuzion

Aww ok. I won't be pushy then lol. Go buy a test when you feel ready :hugs:. But I really do think that you sound way way pregnant!


----------



## Lynny77

Awww confuzion you could never be pushy! xoxoxo

Thanks Twink and Bug222!

So hubby just came home from work. Seems I passed him my cold oops! So with him here maybe I will test this afternoon. He doesn't know I'm late or anything (if I am even!). After last months debacle I just don't want him getting his hopes up. I did make him buy me tampons on Sunday lol to be proactive though they're still sitting on the stairs unopened. He hasn't asked. I think he's afraid to.


----------



## wantbump

Lynny sounds so promising! Waiting to know your updates whenever you're ready xx

Smiley your symptoms sound good!! I never had the metallic taste but it comes from too much blood flow around the gums so I guess that's whats you're having.


----------



## hunni12

Test lynny!


----------



## smiley4442

OMG! ladies I caved and took a test at 9DPO. I see a super faint line, please tell me you see it too!! It took about 6/7 minutes to show though. I'm a nervous wreck lol.............

The first is the original, the second I just changed the color on it.
 



Attached Files:







photo(1).jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 32









photo.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 23


----------



## wantbump

Smiley you're pregnant!!! I can see the line as clear as day! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## smiley4442

wantbump said:


> Smiley you're pregnant!!! I can see the line as clear as day! CONGRATS!!!

thanks, I hope so. I'm super excited and nervous after last months chemical. going to have hubby pick up some more frers!


----------



## Bug222

yay smiley!!! I see it!!!! Huge congratulations!!!


----------



## KrissyB

Wow Smiley!! Congrats!! :dance: I'm a terrible line spotter, but I think I might see it too. FXed it's a nice and sticky bean and that line keeps getting darker! :dust:

Lynny - Things sounds great for you too. FXed you get to see a blazing :bfp: when you feel up to testing.


----------



## wantbump

smiley4442 said:


> wantbump said:
> 
> 
> Smiley you're pregnant!!! I can see the line as clear as day! CONGRATS!!!
> 
> thanks, I hope so. I'm super excited and nervous after last months chemical. going to have hubby pick up some more frers!Click to expand...

FX FX it's a sticky bean! :)


----------



## Deal9027

Lynny - I CANNOT WAIT to see your BFP!!!!!!!!!!! I really and truly feel that when you test that is what you'll have!!! It really sounds SOOOOOOOOOOOO promising!!! Fx Fx Fx :dust: Fx Fx Fx!!! 

Smiley - CONGRATS!!!!!!!! I easily see 2 lines!!!! I hope this is your sticky bean for sure!!! Looking forward to see more tests with great progression!!!!


----------



## hunni12

I see it smiley!


Tomorrow af is due...i have been nauseated and crying for no reason all day


----------



## smiley4442

good luck hunni!


----------



## fairyy

Stalking you ladies though I am out of June and in for July thread.

Smiley, there is a second line for sure. No doubt about it. :)


----------



## hunni12

Thanks hun but i have no reason to test nor an urge to. I put everything down to my hormones


----------



## Lynny77

Smiley! That's amazing! Fx it's gets darker the next few days! 

Hunni hoping af stays away!! 

Thanks so much ladies for the support. I wish we were all together so you can hold my hand through it lol. I did go to the drugstore and buy some frers. My goodness they're expensive! My eyes bugged out of my head when I saw lol. I keep going back in my head because the day before the nurse called me I did an opk and it wasn't positive. Then the next morning I did my internal ultrasound and blood and the nurse called that afternoon saying I was starting to ovulate. But what if that just means my lh went up and I didn't actually ovulate until 2 days later? I guess that's why I'm afraid of bfn. So I'm not sure wether I'll test tonight or in the morning. The stress is starting to get to me though. Thanks for listening ladies! This is the most insane part of the whole ttc process!


----------



## Deal9027

Lynny - please wrap your arms around yourself & know that it's me giving you the BIGGEST hug. Could you call the Dr's office to see if they noted the day they believe you Oed to help ease your mind as to when to test?


----------



## pinkturtle

I have kinda a serious question, please leave me your insight, I am very concerned. 

This just started for the first time last night. I was sitting on my bed with my laptop on my lap, when it slid forwards and pushed on my lower abdomen, right above pelvic bone it caused a sharp pain. Now, I can't stop pushing on it to see if it still hurts. When I push on it, I have a sharp pain inside, it feels like where my cervix or uterus would be, in the middle of my insides like almost to my back, if that makes any sense. lol

I would like to know if you have experienced this and found out what is causing it! Serious? Or nothing to worry about?


----------



## smiley4442

Lynny77 said:


> Smiley! That's amazing! Fx it's gets darker the next few days!
> 
> Hunni hoping af stays away!!
> 
> Thanks so much ladies for the support. I wish we were all together so you can hold my hand through it lol. I did go to the drugstore and buy some frers. My goodness they're expensive! My eyes bugged out of my head when I saw lol. I keep going back in my head because the day before the nurse called me I did an opk and it wasn't positive. Then the next morning I did my internal ultrasound and blood and the nurse called that afternoon saying I was starting to ovulate. But what if that just means my lh went up and I didn't actually ovulate until 2 days later? I guess that's why I'm afraid of bfn. So I'm not sure wether I'll test tonight or in the morning. The stress is starting to get to me though. Thanks for listening ladies! This is the most insane part of the whole ttc process!


Aww, hugs Lynny.:hugs: 

Hunni, hoping your af stays

pink, don't want to read and run I just have no experience with that




So I took that test in the afternoon, should I do another test tomorrow with FMU or wait til Thursday with FMU? I'm not sure which to do. And I'm so scared it will turn into another chemical or be a evap or something.


----------



## MellyH

Awwww Lynny, big hugs. I hope this is your month. Even if you did ovulate two days later, those sperm would still be perfectly positioned for when the egg popped out!


----------



## fairyy

Lynny77 said:


> Smiley! That's amazing! Fx it's gets darker the next few days!
> 
> Hunni hoping af stays away!!
> 
> Thanks so much ladies for the support. I wish we were all together so you can hold my hand through it lol. I did go to the drugstore and buy some frers. My goodness they're expensive! My eyes bugged out of my head when I saw lol. I keep going back in my head because the day before the nurse called me I did an opk and it wasn't positive. Then the next morning I did my internal ultrasound and blood and the nurse called that afternoon saying I was starting to ovulate. But what if that just means my lh went up and I didn't actually ovulate until 2 days later? I guess that's why I'm afraid of bfn. So I'm not sure wether I'll test tonight or in the morning. The stress is starting to get to me though. Thanks for listening ladies! This is the most insane part of the whole ttc process!

:hugs: and fingers tightly crossed for a positive HPT when you test. :)


----------



## peanutmomma

So, bleeding is a little heavier, but still watery and AF would have been due today or tomorrow. So, I am a bit bummed. Try again next month hope to see you ladies with BFNs there with me


----------



## Lynny77

Omg!!! So I couldn't handle the stress anymore and I tested and right away this came up! I can't believe cycle 10 was the lucky one! I just can't believe it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## MellyH

Now THAT is a line!!! LYNNY!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## hunni12

COngrats lynny!!!!!


So melly ,lynny, and smiley i need a run down ofsymptomsp


----------



## MellyH

hunni, I'm copying this over from the 'symptoms by DPO' thread, which is really useful if you want to see people tracking their symptoms and which cycles ended up positive and which didn't!

1-4DPO: Nothing, vague cheerfulness
5DPO: Cried unnecessarily several times. Tiredness due to jetlag?
6DPO: Cramps in the morning, low left hand side. Progesterone is the WORST. One pimple appeared in the PM.
7DPO: Hungrier than normal.
8DPO: Sore boobs! Some dull cramping. Back to normal hunger. Random bouts of scatter-brainedness.
9DPO: Sore boobs! More dull cramping.
10DPO: Crying at the drop of a hat - three times at least. Boobs tender if I poke them.
11DPO: Boobs tender if I poke them. Nothing else.
12DPO: Boobs tender if I poke them. Nothing else.
13DPO: BFP! Niggling cramps on both sides down low. 

So really for me, sore boobs was the only indication, they were definitely more tender than normal PMS tenderness.


----------



## hunni12

I had the same pAin but mine was on the lower right n everynow and then i get little painsw


----------



## Lynny77

For me there wasn't anything from 1-6dpo. I had cramps on 7dpo I think. Really sore boobs from 8dpo on that just kept getting sorer and sorer. I get sore boobs every month but this month was worse. Then 11dpo I got that horrific head cold that wiped me out. Morning of 14dpo I was so bloated I had a hard time sleeping and couldn't get comfortable. Big things for me was no spotting- I always spot. And no cramping the past couple days. That being said my last pregnancy which I lost I spotted and cramped lol so who knows! 

Poor dh is afraid to get excited. Poor guy. Kind of made his reaction a bit of a letdown but whatevs.


----------



## wantbump

Lynny! CONGRATS! Beautiful line indeed! How many dpo are you today? What a wonderful day for you and smiley :) H&H 9 months! The thread header needs to be updated!! :happydance:


----------



## hunni12

Maybe my head cold is good thing lol


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Congrats to everyone that got their bfp!

I'm on CD 9. AF was only here 3 days. (It's usually 4). I'm thinking it's because I spotted for 7 days straight. I took an OPK today & it was so sooo close to being positive. Isn't that a little early though? I feel like TTCing has thrown my whole body out of whack. The only thing I'm on is prenats.. but I don't think those could affect the length of AF?


----------



## pinkturtle

Congratulations Lynny!!!! It's almost like winning the lottery. The most beautiful sight in the world...until you see that precious face. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months and a happy healthy baby. Soo excited for you!!!!!


----------



## smiley4442

Hunni I only had symptoms the last few days. Lightly cramping, sore boobs (but not bad) I was nauseated last night and woke up with a metallic taste in my mouth. Keep in mind I'm only 9 dpo. And I've also had a head cold all last week.


----------



## smiley4442

And congrats linny! Such a strong and beautiful line! How many dpo are you? Mine is such a squinter.


----------



## twinkie2

OMG LYNNY!!! I knew it!! :wohoo: I am so excited and so glad you finally tested!!

Smiley-I see your line too :) Congrats to you both!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Now send some lucky dust my way :winkwink:


----------



## KrissyB

CONGRATS LYNNY!! You're waiting paid off - there is no questioning that line!! :happydance:


----------



## Lynny77

Sometimes snowbunnie by af would only be 3 days- those were always the months I spotted more before or after.

Thanks so much pinkturtle!

Smiley I'm pretty sure I'm 15dpo that's the reason for the strong line! You're will get stronger as the days go by I'm sure!


----------



## Lynny77

Thanks so much Twinkie and Krissy! I just can't believe it. I never thought I'd see a bfp again.


----------



## hunni12

OHhh lynny wait until confuzion sees this she gone hit the roof!


----------



## MegNE922

Confrats lynny!!!! H&h9 &#128149;&#128536;


----------



## Deal9027

Lynny <3 :wohoo: I am SOOOO freaking happy for you!! What a gorgeous :bfp: I she'd happy tears for you!! Wishing you a H&H 9/mo!!
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MellyH

snowbunnie, I ovulated CD13 a couple of times, so getting signs that it's on its way at ~CD9 doesn't seem too outrageously early. Especially if some of your spotting counted as an extra period day, then you'd be the equivalent of CD10.

Sore boobs and head colds seems to be the winning combination. :lol: (Although I didn't have a head cold, I have had a cough for the last two weeks because of a cold I had before that - maybe something about mucus changes during a cold? :lol: )


----------



## confuzion

lynny - HOLY CRAP WHAT A STRONG BFP :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin: :happydance: :dance: :ninja: :bunny:!!! This baby isn't going anywhere! And I knew it, I knew it!! Glad you plucked up the courage to test. CONGRATS!!! We need a graduate thread :D

Congrats to you too smiley :happydance:


----------



## MellyH

Lynny what's your EDD???


----------



## Lynny77

Confuzion you totally did know it! It's been a crazy ten cycles and you ladies have been there for me and I don't know what I would have done without you all. No one understands exactly what you're going through unless you're going through it. 

Deal thanks so much for holding my hand tonight!! You're the best!

Hunni can't wait for you to test!

And Twink you know what I always say about starting the thread and luck! I think you'll be pleasantly surprised for July!


----------



## Lynny77

Melly the calculator says Feb 27 but I wonder if that'll change at any point since I ovulated cd18.


----------



## confuzion

Graduate thread ladies :D

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...tww-buddies-graduate-thread.html#post33058765

I will post it on the first page too. For all current and future BFPs!


----------



## twinkie2

Hope you are right lynny, then we can be bump buddies :) That would be great!


----------



## confuzion

Hehe it really is lucky starting these threads twinkie! I just want all of us to go through it together, and I can't wait for your BFP!


----------



## hunni12

I feel like we are at an exciting tea party lol


----------



## KrissyB

Hunni - you totally just made me snort out loud LOL

Confuzion - Love the "graduate" thread :)


----------



## confuzion

Hehe krissy it's a little lonely over there now can't wait until the rest of you guys hop over!


----------



## fairyy

Congrats Lynny:flower:
Those lines are beautiful :happydance:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Congrats Lynny!!!!! Super happy for you! Yaaayyy...

Confuzion, thanks for making the thread. I'll stalk you ladies there. Unfortunately, I don't see myself joining the graduate thread until closer to end of this year :)


----------



## confuzion

I know it sounds cliche, but it really happens when you're not expecting it ILT :hugs:.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Confuzion, I don't think so. Confirmed with RE today that IVF is the best way. DH and I are preparing ourselves for possible twins :)


----------



## confuzion

Oh wow I'm sorry ILT I didn't know. Can I ask why? I thought you had an open tube? You ovulate super regularly too. Is it your DHs SA?

IVF twinsies awww :cloud9:


----------



## cutieq

Yay lynny!!!


----------



## smiley4442

Woke up and tested with FMU. (If u want to call it that. Woke up at 230 a peed then tested at 630 a) and I can't see a line at all. My positive from yesterday is more visable since it dried so I don't know. Feeling a little deflated.


----------



## KrissyB

Smiley - some people have less luck with fmu because it ends up being dilute. Your temps are still looking great so try another test in a couple days - don't give up hope!


----------



## RonnieV

Why does this tww seem like it's dragging....:coffee: please give me a cup!!!! Lol
So last night, I had lower back pain, feet and legs looked and felt swollen(from walking 6 blocks?!?), and I notice that I pee a lot in the a.m.:shrug:
I am pretty sure it's the wicked witch, but I don't as many symptoms...and my boo said something out of the ordinary "....if you have a daughter,her hair will be pretty as hell"...Ok, rub it in,he already knows I want one:cry:
So hope it's a :af: no show, I am already crazy and obsessed...::happydance:


----------



## cutieq

smiley, I agree. Try an evening pee or testing in a few days. FX love! 

Ronnie, I hope AF stays away!


----------



## hunni12

Smiley you might have v better luck with smu.


Afm, first wipe of the day and no af. Where are my hot flashesand severe back ache? Hmm idk but im tthankful lol


----------



## Lynny77

Smiley I agree with Krissy and Cutie maybe you'll have better luck with evening urine. Give it some time to build up the hcg.

Ronny fx this is it! Is af due today?

Hunni praying af stays away today! Oh and I chuckled at your tea party post. Usually I'm the girl with a case of Bud in my hand lol rather than tea. I just looooove my beer! I guess I'll settle for a fancy herb tea for now:)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Confuzion, my RE told me it's because of my right tube was blocked and it'd secret a liquid that'd act as a natural birth control. Plus, even though my left tube is open, the opening is pretty small and sperm will have a hard time going through it. Also, my tubes extended quite large when they did the HSG so very high chance of ectopic (more than 75%). She offered other methods for us to try but at this point our best chance is IVF. I don't want to waste time and money to do other things when the chances is low and high probability of ectopic. I just don't think I can emotionally handle BFNs month after month. RE said that our numbers look great! We would have no problem getting pregnant with IVF. DH was a little dissappointed with his number because he wanted it to be more than 67%. He said he got a D and he wants at least a B! Men!! Go figure! hahahahah. I am actually quite fine with the result since I've prepared myself for the past month. This will actually gives us some time to do a couple of things that needs to be done (vacation, etc). I do have to have my tubes tied first because of the liquid though. So, hopefully, I can get that done soon so I can recovered and start IVF procedure at the end of October :).


----------



## curiousowl

Thank you guys for all the well wishes, I'm starting to feel a bit better. Congrats to everyone who got their BFP this cycle and hopefully next month will be our month to everyone who didn't.


----------



## twinkie2

ILT-I'm so sorry to hear of this update, but also so happy that you are a good IVF candidate and that there is a plan of action. Hoping with everything I've got that you can get the procedure done asap so you can move on to IVF!! :hugs:


----------



## RonnieV

Lynny77....no it's due the 28th....I definitely can't wait until I do see the witch so I can drink a beer....but I am anxious and I see that my body wants to act crazy this month....fx


----------



## confuzion

smiley - this happened to me when I got my first BFP at 11 DPO. I got a BFN the next morning at 12 DPO with FMU. I discovered that for me, afternoon urine is best. Good luck!

ILT - I see. I know it got confusing with talking in both threads lol. Well I do think that with your regular strong ovulation, your good ovarian reserve numbers, and your husbands good SA results, that you have an extremely high chance of success with IVF. I know it's not what we wanted for you (I know I didn't) because it's pretty invasive, and not to mention costly, but if it helps you get those sunshine babies sooner rather than later than we all support you and can't wait for October! (It will be here before you know it!)

curiousowl - I'm so sorry again hon. You can get more support in the TTC after a loss and miscarriage support sections. Both helped me through a lot of what I went through the last year. But FX you will be knocked up with your rainbow soon!

Good luck to the rest of you ladies still waiting!


----------



## cutieq

Curiousowl, I second Confuzion. It's hard to find yourself on a thread for loss, but the support is great there if you need it. *hugs*


----------



## smiley4442

Thanks ladies, I'm just a little freaked. Confuzion, I got my positive about 2 in the afternoon. I haven't gave up completely yet. I think I'm going to wait til Friday afternoon to test. I will be 12 DPO. I still have the same symptoms and the metallic taste first thing this morning. I really appreciate the support. :hugs:

I will visit the graduate thread once I'm sure..........


----------



## hunni12

Still no af but i keep having these aches in my boobs but their not sore to touch


----------



## smiley4442

my boobs ache but it doesn't hurt them to touch too. And they only ache sporadically.


----------



## hunni12

Thats how it is with me, its ache that comes every now and then. Im not having no cramps and my backache isnt terrible like it usually. I just know with my period not to hold my breath until like a week late.

I cannot wait to see your test this afternoon


----------



## Lynny77

ILT both Twinkie and Confuzion said it so beautifully that I echo what they said. At least there's a plan of action and hopefully it'll lead to twins! :) We'll always be here for you with love and support.

Can't wait for Ronny, Hunni, and Cutie to start testing! Hopefully more bfp's around the corner! And Smiley I'm sending every positive vibe out for you that your next test will be a blazing positive!


----------



## Bug222

woohoo Lynney!!!


----------



## hunni12

Well dont get your hopes up on my behalf, i got a feeling she will be here tomorrow bright and early


----------



## MegNE922

Congrats girls !!!! Xoxo


----------



## JessicaMarie

pretty sure i got my bfp!!!!???

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v124/slypsandtangles/photo36.jpg

ignore the part my clumsy nails scraped off...it is to the left of that, if thats it!!


----------



## smiley4442

JessicaMarie said:


> pretty sure i got my bfp!!!!???
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v124/slypsandtangles/photo36.jpg
> 
> ignore the part my clumsy nails scraped off...it is to the left of that, if thats it!!

I see a faint line!


----------



## amygrrrango

JessicaMarie said:


> pretty sure i got my bfp!!!!???
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v124/slypsandtangles/photo36.jpg
> 
> ignore the part my clumsy nails scraped off...it is to the left of that, if thats it!!

I see it, too! Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## No5

Congrats to all with BFPs.

I'll be seeing everyone else in the July post..x.Seems like for me it may have been the B6(giving me symptoms) and also was lengthening my cycle as I stopped taking it on Tuesday.so my positive opk on cd32(Saturday).. (Tmi) cervix also changed went semi hard open and bumpy last night so I knew then..(have been bd also on the wkd) so never know. My have to try royal jelly or something else or better still not bother thinking about it..lol that seems to work better..x.


XxxX.


----------



## MellyH

JessicaMarie - there's definitely something there! Hard to tell whether it has any colour yet though.


----------



## Venus13

JessicaMarie said:


> pretty sure i got my bfp!!!!???
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v124/slypsandtangles/photo36.jpg
> 
> ignore the part my clumsy nails scraped off...it is to the left of that, if thats it!!

I see it! Are you going to test with FRER? I also texted with these and bought a FRER and it was clear!


----------



## JessicaMarie

Before I got this line, I bought test strips on Amazon that work for HCG levels of 10...anyway, they get here Friday afternoon, so I will test with those! Then FRER, just because I like to see it a "real" test rather than just the strips.

I am also pathetic, and peeled the part with the lines off and held it directly up to my bathroom light, and i could see the pink in both lines!


----------



## RonnieV

:happydance:@Jessica....I see the line....congrats

So last night I had that lower back pain again, and my feet and legs felt swollen, I think I will wait until the no show,then test...two more days...woohoo....this month was long as ever!!!!:sleep:


----------



## hunni12

Morning everyone :)


----------



## MolGold

congrats to all girls with BFPs :) and :dust: to us all still in limbo :)

I think I Od today, with higher temps :) That makes next sunday 11dpo and that's when I want to test.


----------



## cutieq

another BFN for me last night. two more tests to get me through Friday and then I'm taking a test break over the weekend...guessing AF will show.


----------



## RonnieV

@hunni...Good morning!!! How are you feeling today???
@cutieq....fx for you, I learned my lesson last cycle spending over 30 bucks for tests!! I know exactly how you feel :hugs:


----------



## MellyH

cutie, there's still hope :hugs:


----------



## Lynny77

Cutie fx you have a later implanter in there and will get a positive test soon.

Hunni how are you today? 

Jessica congrats!!

Ronnie those sound like great symptoms! Fx to you!!

Smiley how are you doing???

No5 big hugs to you!

Molgold yay to O!


----------



## hunni12

Im doing okay still no af


----------



## Lynny77

That's so good Hunni! Everything is crossed for you! When do you think you'll break down and test? lol it's the scariest thing ever I know!


----------



## hunni12

Probably Sunday if she hasnt came. I keep having random pains in my nipples but its switching from left to right. This time it was the right side


----------



## RonnieV

Lynny....my symptoms are ever so promising...I have been going to the bathroom every half hour or so....can't stand the smell of eggs...my boo brought me a French toast platter with cheese eggs and just the scent alone made me queasy....:shrugs: I know this tww is the worst tww I have had; back hurts when I cough, bloated already two weeks before af, side of boobs hurting and feels fuller, I had a crazy headache on one side(pressure feeling), feet and legs swollen after walking short distances....I haven't seen this many symptom in the tww so fx and pray that this is the cycle for me :dust: for all still waiting

@hunni....I had the same pains yesterday....now they feel like they are fuller


----------



## hunni12

Ladies im kinda worried now. I havebrown nips and in the mirror i noticed these bumps on my areola their kinda raised and are all over my areola their more prominent as my nips start to get erect sorry for the tmi


----------



## smiley4442

Hunni: I think thats a good sign.



Lynny: I'm ok. I have plenty of symptoms, but I'm not testing til tomorrow afternoon. I just don't want to get my hopes up. That negative through me off bad, and to top it off I took a digital last night and shouldn't have. I know that those are suppose to be fmu and that I'm still super early (11 dpo today) but that didn't help either. I figure, tomorrow after noon would be 3 days since the light positive and I should be able to see something, if not, the first test was probably wrong even though the line was there before the 10 minute mark. :cry:


----------



## twinkie2

Hoping it's a good sign hunni!! My nipple was really large/hard last night?? same as it was the cycle of my mc, trying to not get too excited yet since I'm only 5dpo, well it happened on 4dpo technically, so wayyyy to early


----------



## KrissyB

FXed for you - Hunni, Smiley, and Cutie!! Lets end the month with a few more :bfp:s!! :dust:


----------



## twinkie2

KrissyB said:


> FXed for you - Hunni, Smiley, and Cutie!! Lets end the month with a few more :bfp:s!! :dust:

Agreed! :)


----------



## Deal9027

That's right Krissy - I want to see you ladies get some more BFP's before the month is over!!! Fx Fx Fx to you all!!!!!!


----------



## hunni12

I would be lying if i say i wasnt itching to test


----------



## cutieq

haha I'm pushing for that BFP ladies. We want it just as bad as you want to see it. I'm testing tonight and Friday evening and then holding out for AF. Hope I know something either way this weekend...

Hunni, when do you plan to test? Your symptoms sound pretty good!


----------



## JessicaMarie

Ugh, my positive yesterday was SO positive looking to me, totally pink too...and thick! I bought a FRER today, and it is STARK WHITE! So frustrating. My husband told me not to worry, and that my mood swings mean more to him than any pink lines. ;) Plus, he said he never sees my "lines" when I tell him to squint and what angle to look at it from, and he said the one yesterday was blaring. I just feel so disappointed with today's test!


----------



## Lynny77

Ahh Smiley don't give up hope yet. A digital wouldn't pick it up just yet you're still early! It's a hard place to be giving you tons of hugs that tomorrow you get to see that second line!

Twinkie and Hunni those are great symptoms! So excited and hopeful for you guys!

Cutie good luck tonight! Everything is crossed for you!


----------



## cutieq

Hunni, just saw that you said Sunday. I'm sure you're itching to test.. just a few more days!!


----------



## wiggle84

Hi all. Aged 30, dh 44, dd 6 and ds 4.
Been stalking your site for years (even though dh said no more 3 years ago!) But he finally agreed in march and conceived right away. Best day for a long time. But 5 weeks later we lost our bean. Ttc straight after and after lots of bd, we are 11dpo and got my bfp! Should be excited but very nervous this time round. Feel like I have less symptoms this time but the ones I have are more prominent so trying to stay positive. I knew from around 5dpo that I was going to get my bfp. Nipples have been so sore!

Sticky baby dust to you all!:thumbup:


----------



## twinkie2

You don't think its too early Lynny??

wiggle-super huge congrats, you make me feel like maybe my nipple thing may have been something. I'm also 2nd cycle after an early loss, so fx'd. H&H 9 months!!


----------



## cutieq

that's awesome. congrats!


----------



## hunni12

Congrats wiggle.


So no af and its going on 4pm, no cramps and just a little backache


----------



## n.miller

FX for all of you. Sending lots of :dust: to all of you waiting to test.


----------



## hunni12

When is everyone else testing?


----------



## RonnieV

Sunday is my official test day


----------



## hunni12

Tell you what Ronnie, if AF is not here by then then I will test with you sunday:)


----------



## confuzion

I've got my FX for all of you ladies smiley, hunni, cutie, Ronnie, krissy, jessica, and anyone else I'm missing!

Congrats wiggle!! The nipple thing was definitely a sign for me too.


----------



## hunni12

ThAnks cconfuzion im excited for your first scan!


----------



## hunni12

I do think i am getting a uti tho ny urine is very cloudy no matter how much water i drink


----------



## KrissyB

Hunni - I had that last month! It never turned into a full blown UTI but definitely cloudy.


----------



## hunni12

I read it can be cm mixed in with the urine as well..

My areolas are very bumpy. Im just wondering if they have always been this way but i never noticed it until now


----------



## Eidson23

hunni12 said:


> I read it can be cm mixed in with the urine as well..
> 
> My areolas are very bumpy. Im just wondering if they have always been this way but i never noticed it until now

Mine have always been since having my son 7 years ago, Maybe they've been that that since your son and you just haven't noticed? Mine never changed, but it's more prominent if I'm cold, obviously, and when I'm PMSing.

Could be hormones? Who knows.


----------



## canadabear

Sending :dust: to all those waiting to test! Looking forward to seeing all those :bfp:!


----------



## MellyH

Mine are bumpy when I'm cold. 

I don't think I ever checked my nipples specifically. :lol: Just my boobs.


----------



## RonnieV

Good early morning everybody!!!!
@hunni...sounds like a plan...I will be excited if we both get a bfp...fx
My side boobs are sore to touch,and my face is shinier than normal...:shrugs:

:dust: and :hugs: for everyone


----------



## hunni12

I agree mellyonly check the boobs..these are bumpy cold or not but become more prominent when cold now


----------



## hunni12

This the third night in a row i have woken up to go to the bathroom at 4 in the morning and its 5 now and my stomach has the nerve to be growling. Im too lazy to get up n eat lol


----------



## RonnieV

:happydance:I am starving!!!!lol I am waiting for boo to bring me something, knowing him, it will be a donut and coffee....I hate dunkin donuts coffee in my area....My stomach was hurting a bit, but now I am just super hungry...then I'm going to be tired, and I haven't did anything yet....I have a lot of sewing to do today:nope: but I don't see me starting until the afternoon....it's the laziness:wacko:
Oh I have been waking up early for about 5 days now...usually I get up between 7 and 8, but it's been 4 to 6 this past week...but I ridden that symptom off two cycles ago...but I have been sleeping in early this cycle...


----------



## hunni12

Sunday just needs to hurry n get here. One thing i did notice is my absenceof hot fflashes. I usually get them every 2ww before af


----------



## RonnieV

Funny thing about that is my boo was having hot flashes all day yesterday....I haven't noticed until now that I don't have the sweats like I usually do...I am going to the bathroom a lot this morning so far and I just want to sleep....Sunday is only two days away!!!!we can do it!!!


----------



## hunni12

Still no af so i believe im like 2 days late but we all how evil the witch can be


----------



## cutieq

AF for me this month ladies. I'll be checking in on you. Good luck!!


----------



## KrissyB

Aww :hugs: Sorry Cutie. FXed for you in July! :dust:


----------



## Deal9027

:hugs: Don't worry Cutie - we got this in July!! :friends:


----------



## smiley4442

So sorry cutie!


First ladies, I want to say I'm super thankful for all the support here. The best decision I've made was to register here. 

Well, I was suppose to take another FRER today, hoping it would confirm my positive a few days ago. However, when I woke up and took my temp this morning I had a HUGE drop below the coverline. I'm taking it as AF is on the way. So far nothing yet though. Now I just wish it would come so I can start all over again.


----------



## Deal9027

Well Smiley don't count yourself out until the :witch: arrives. And we love having you here so if you need to pelase join the July thread :hugs:


----------



## n.miller

So sorry cutie!

Smiley you're not out till she shows.


----------



## hunni12

@Cutie: Sorry,cheers to july!

@Smiley: You're not out until the witch shows

@Deal: How you holding up?

Oh great, now my throat is back a little sore and im sneezing every day at random times. I just feel out :/


----------



## Lynny77

So sorry af showed Cutie. July will be a new month with new possibilities!

Smiley like that ladies said you're not out til the witch shows her ugly face. I know what you mean about bnb being a life saver!

Hunni and Ronnie I'm so pulling for you guys on Sunday!!!

Jessica- so sorry about the bfn. Like Smiley though you're not out until the witch shows!


----------



## KrissyB

Smiley - :hugs: Hopefully it was just a flukey temp and the witch stays far away. But there's plenty of us over in the July thread if she does make her appearance.


----------



## smiley4442

Thanks ladies, went to the restroom a little ago and had some bloody cm, so pretty sure she's here.


----------



## hunni12

@Smiley: :hugs:

@Lynny: Thanks. Its like im on a rollercoaster one day i have hope and the next i dont but i still have bumpy areolas tho haha. As of today I am 2 days late. How late were you before you tested?


----------



## amygrrrango

My temp remains high at 12DPO so I tested with a FRER 6 days early test... BFN. :cry:

So, now I'm just waiting for AF to arrive, I imagine in the next day or two.


----------



## hunni12

You're not until the witch shows amy!


So i just noticed i also had a sore throat at 7dpo so thats 2 sore throats within a week


----------



## Lynny77

Hunni I was dpo 15 so 1 day late. The bumps and the fact that af is late are definitely amazing signs!

Smiley big hugs to you!!! Hopefully July will be the month!

Amy you're not out until the witch shows!


----------



## amygrrrango

Thanks, guys! Do you think I should try a different test? I always thought the First Response (6 days early) was the best, is it not?


----------



## hunni12

even with frer it is possible to get a false negative


----------



## hunni12

Thanks for responding lynny Im currently at 16 dpo so we shall see. How are you feeling?


----------



## KrissyB

Amy - Some people do get different reactions with different tests... But I think they are all roughly the same sensitivity. Personally I'd wait a day or two to let the hcg build up (it builds exponentially, so even a day's difference can be a lot).


----------



## Lynny77

Hunni I'm great actually- thanks for asking! Still sore boobs and extremely tired at night but that's about it!


----------



## Deal9027

Hunni - Good luck!!! I hope you test & get your BFP on Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!

Lynny - I <3 your ticker!!!!! I'm SO, SO happy for you!!!!


----------



## amygrrrango

KrissyB said:


> Amy - Some people do get different reactions with different tests... But I think they are all roughly the same sensitivity. Personally I'd wait a day or two to let the hcg build up (it builds exponentially, so even a day's difference can be a lot).

Thank you! :hugs: It just seems like 12DPO is so late to get a BFN if you really are pregnant.


----------



## KrissyB

amygrrrango said:


> KrissyB said:
> 
> 
> Amy - Some people do get different reactions with different tests... But I think they are all roughly the same sensitivity. Personally I'd wait a day or two to let the hcg build up (it builds exponentially, so even a day's difference can be a lot).
> 
> Thank you! :hugs: It just seems like 12DPO is so late to get a BFN if you really are pregnant.Click to expand...

It all depends on what your hcg levels naturally are, and when you implanted and whatnot.... For my DD, I was close to 6 weeks preg before I got a bfp on a home test! And there's lots of similar stories from other ladies throughout these threads. The important thing is not to stress - and don't give up hope if the witch hasn't shown up! :thumbup:


----------



## Lynny77

Deal it took a shameful amount of time to figure out the ticker. For months I couldn't figure it out! It wasn't until today I sat down and was like- everyone else on bnb has figured this out you can too! And where can I stalk your journal?

Amy- Krissy is right there are loads of people who get a bfp after 12dpo. You're not out until that witch shows up!


----------



## Lynny77

Oh Deal I see you have a ticker for your journal lol. Stalking!


----------



## hunni12

Ladies i feel so down. I just lost my job behind some bullshit, i never wanted to see a bfn so badly as i do right now


----------



## twinkie2

oh no hunni! I am so sorry huge hugs coming your way!


----------



## RonnieV

@hunni....I'm sorry about your job situation....in Chris Tucker voice, "F##!! Them!!!" You probably knew the job better than them anyway....hope things get better


----------



## Lynny77

oh Huni I'm so sorry to hear that! Big hugs to you!


----------



## wantbump

Hunni so sorry! Lots of hugs!


----------



## hunni12

Thanks ladies i feel kinda better about it. I socked it to em before i did leave tho lol


----------



## confuzion

Glad you feel better about it but I'm sorry about the job all the same :hugs:


----------



## n.miller

Sorry about he job hunni :hugs:


----------



## Tui

Lyyny, just seen your ticker.... omg..... congratulations honey, brilliant news xx

Not been on this thread for ages, it got so busy I couldn't keep up !

Hope everyone is good xx


----------



## RonnieV

Up early again....official af day...still waiting, nauseated,and boobs still hurting...this is cd29 of 28 day cycle....this should be cd1 of next cycle...May be a day or two late,so who knows, the wait is annoying...


----------



## Deal9027

Tui :hi: I've missed you!! How are you? Everything going well? There is a graduate thread for the lovely ladies who get their BFP's that you should totally join!!!! I believe it's on the first post of this thread :friends:

Hunni :hugs: I'm glad you stuck it to em before you left but sorry to hear about you losing your job. It's times like these that my mantra becomes - Everything happens for a reason. I hope this leads to the best job of your career!!


----------



## KrissyB

:hugs: so sorry about the job Hunni :hugs: but glad to hear you gave em hell :thumbup:


----------



## twinkie2

OMG! :hi: Tui!! How are you feeling, I can't believe how far along you are already!!!


----------



## smiley4442

so sorry hunni-glad you gave them hell!


gl ronnie!


----------



## hunni12

Morning ladies. Thanks forthe kind words. Day 3 no af no vag cramps tthat i usually get or anything. Dtd last night and shestill didnt come lol


----------



## Tui

Deal9027 said:


> Tui :hi: I've missed you!! How are you? Everything going well? There is a graduate thread for the lovely ladies who get their BFP's that you should totally join!!!! I believe it's on the first post of this thread :friends:
> 
> Hunni :hugs: I'm glad you stuck it to em before you left but sorry to hear about you losing your job. It's times like these that my mantra becomes - Everything happens for a reason. I hope this leads to the best job of your career!!




twinkie2 said:


> OMG! :hi: Tui!! How are you feeling, I can't believe how far along you are already!!!

Hi Deal and Twinkie. How are you both? 

I'm good here. Getting really excited about my scan on friday, but terrified at the same time. Apart from being tired I have no other symptoms, don't feel pregnant in the slightest, lol. Had a bit of a scare a couple of days ago when I found some light brown blood, but it disappeared again after a couple of hours of tiny spots. Not sure what that was about? Some nice ladies told me they had the same and all was fine so I'm not so terrified now.

I told DH that he has to peak at the screen when the tech is doing his measurements and tell me he can see a baby, and not a cyst or phantom baby! They never let you look straight away do they?


----------



## confuzion

Tui - they always had the screen turned towards me with ultrasounds before even starting the scan. I don't know if it's different over there but I imagine they will let you look right away! Can't wait to see a scan pic!


----------



## Tui

Oh ok, that's good. Some film clips I've seen have them doing their measurements before letting parents look. Always thought that was a bit cruel! Maybe I've seen to much drama tv.


----------



## canadabear

Wow. Amazing how fast first tried goes!! So happy for you pregnant ladies.. And just a bit jealous :haha:


----------



## confuzion

Haha Tui well at emergency scans they usually don't let you look at all. When I had one in November I wasn't told anything by the technician. She did the scan. Left. The doctor had to talk to me about it. It is definitely cruel! But with normal scheduled scans it's different.

canadabear - you'll be in first tri soon enough :hugs:.


----------



## Lynny77

Tui it's so good to see you! I was wondering how you were doing! Can't believe you're 11 weeks already wow! Can't wait to hear about the scan!

Ronnie I'll be eagerly checking in tomorrow to see how your test goes!

Hunni glad to see you're better. And no af after bd'ing is a great sign! That was always one of my first clues af was on her way.

Canadabear you will be in first tri soon!


----------



## hunni12

I hope not. Im trying to wait until a week late to test. I took my bra and OH goes "why your nips so bumpy!" Lol he talking bout theMontgomery tubercles


----------



## frenchie35

That's great pillow talk!

(Had to say it. Still stalking...)


----------



## Tui

Hi guys, I've been gardening all weekend. So nice that the sun shines all winter here. So I pulled up the last of my baby carrots as I needed to dig over the raised bed and add compost. This is what I found.... a loved up carrot.... awwww

Sorry to the few girls who may have read this on other thread, I couldn't resist as it made me smile today.
 



Attached Files:







20140629_125026-1-1.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hunni12

That looks so cute tui! We cant have home gardens down here the soil is too bad


----------



## MegNE922

That's so funny Tui!

AF should be here any day! Woot woot! Finally get the ball rolling for July.


----------



## macydarling

Lol at the loved up carrot! Also...cant remember who posted it but I also found a double cherry yesterday and thought of you gals. Lol! I think it was this thread?!? Maybe July?!? I cant keep up. I still stalk June!!


----------



## RonnieV

So I am waiting to go to church, and I am still running back and forth to the bathroom...woke up at 5am, but went back to sleep..my boo is waiting for me to say "I'm pregnant" any time soon....I still didn't get the test yet!!!! I'm freaking out a bit....have some right ovary pains???? Boobs are definitely a size bigger.....we shall see later ladies..fx
Love the cuddling carrots tui


----------



## kits

Well... It took longer than expected but after a few weeks of bfn's I finally got my bfp! Looks like I just ovulated late.

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Praying all goes well for all of us!


----------



## hunni12

ROnnie today was supposed to be our test day lol we both chickened out haha

Kitts congrats!


----------



## sweetmere

I joined this thread at the end of may on my last cycle and got a bfn. Well i'm 8dpo today and got a bfp!!!! Crazy :)

It's still faint but very much there!! Getting an FRER later!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140629_101804.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 29


----------



## canadabear

Congrats kits and sweetmere!! :happydance: 

DH and I just started our bd marathon! :haha: :blush:


----------



## kits

Haha! Thanks and good luck! According to my chart a marathon isn't required? I honestly thought I was out.

:dust:


----------



## twinkie2

Congrats kits and sweetmere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunni12

Soooo i had to pee on something so i peed on an opklol:haha:
 



Attached Files:







CAM00576.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## RonnieV

I don't have a test to pee on...my boo wants to wait for a couple days,since my cycles are crazy anyway....so the wait continues...had af cramping earlier and still bloated....hungry for chips...I may have to go sneak out and get a test so I can surprise him...hmmmm
@hunni...lol I think that counts!!!! No af yet?!?


----------



## hunni12

Nope. I never make it past 5 days late so tomorrow is the moment of truth lol


----------



## confuzion

kits said:


> Well... It took longer than expected but after a few weeks of bfn's I finally got my bfp! Looks like I just ovulated late.
> 
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> Praying all goes well for all of us!

Yay congrats again kits!



sweetmere said:


> I joined this thread at the end of may on my last cycle and got a bfn. Well i'm 8dpo today and got a bfp!!!! Crazy :)
> 
> It's still faint but very much there!! Getting an FRER later!

Congrats I see it woohoo!



canadabear said:


> Congrats kits and sweetmere!! :happydance:
> 
> DH and I just started our bd marathon! :haha: :blush:

Enjoy! :winkwink:.

Tui - haha awwwww loved up carrots! Too cute!

Good luck Ronnie and Hunni!


----------



## sweetmere

Thank y'all! I took an frer and definite line!! Good luck to you ladies!!! It only took us 3 months this time and with dd it took 8 months and soy isoflavones so it was a pleasant surprise! !


----------



## RonnieV

So I'm out....the witch is coming...went to the bathroom and wiped, I am so not happy....I really felt the symptoms this cycle....it's ok I will keep ttc. Fx and babydust to all 
:dust:


----------



## MellyH

Great line for 8DPO, sweetmere!!!


----------



## twinkie2

so sorry Ronnie :hugs: feel free to join us in the July thread!


----------



## Deal9027

:hugs: Ronnie. Fx Fx Fx your July Cycle brings your BFP!!! Please join us on the July thread :)


----------



## KrissyB

:hugs: Sorry the :witch: got you, Ronnie. FXed for you in July!! :dust:


----------



## confuzion

So sorry Ronnie :sad1:


----------



## hunni12

Sorry ronnie..

Afm 5 days Late and no af


----------



## Tui

See signature link for update, those who were asking x


----------



## MolGold

Congrats ladies on your BFP :)

I wanted to test this sunday, AF got me Tuesday itself! I never get AF on CD28.. also it was a weird 2 day AF and now I am dizzy again and can feel a temp spike :| I am so confused as what tricks my body is playing :(


----------



## MegNE922

Ok. I'm confused but I'm so happy AF is a day late today and we didn't try. Just for the hell of it I POAS thinking AF would follow the test. To my surprise I see a BFP!



I should be 4 weeks and 5 days so I'm not sure what the tests go but but I'm not complaining! It's absolutely amazing to me. I'm in suck shock. 

Don't loose hope, don't stress bc this really happens when you least expect it. We only BD 1 time on Friday the 13th that was in my fertile window.


----------



## cutieq

Yay meg!


----------



## cutieq

Yay meg! I think you add 2 weeks to those. Regardless, you're pregnant!!


----------



## fairyy

Yay Meg. Congrats :flower:
What are your symptoms ?


----------



## MegNE922

Yeah when I figure when my last cycle was it says I'm 4 weeks and 5 days!

I haven't had any symptoms except for a week I've been feeling like AF is coming. So I've just been waiting and waiting. My sister told me to take a test bc as we've all experienced you POAS and boom AF shows her face right after. So I totally decided I was sick of waiting on the bitch and POAS. And the positive came so fast. I cried and I was shaking I didn't know what to do but get dressed in all my craziness and go but a digital. So I did. 
I stopped at the breakfast shop next to my house bought a cinnamon bun and put it in the oven. Tested with the digital and it came up positive so I asked hub if he wanted breakfast and he said yeah so I check the oven bc he didn't want the homefries. I had a test a card and the bun in the oven. Lol. We cried and held each other :)


----------



## kwynia

The digital weeks estimator is counted from approximate conception, which would be 2-3 weeks if you are 4-5 weeks from first day of last period, so it is matching up with your estimation just right.


----------



## Deal9027

Congrats Meg!!!! So happy for you!!!! Wishing you a H&H 9/mo!!


----------



## MolGold

OMG what good news,Meg! congrats hun!! :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Congrats again meg!


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Hi ladies sorry I've not been on for sometime but we decided to try not to think about getting pregnant so much this cycle to see if we could relax a little as after 22months of TTC we find it quite hard! So hope everyone is okay? I'm after a bit of advice! My last period was 18th June and i think I ovulated on 2/3rd July so meaning today being 4/5dpo an when I just went to the loo I had some blood when wiping, could this be my period come early I'm not due on until next wed so that would make it 9 days early and make my cycle only 20 days long and my luteal phase only 5 days?? Is any of this possible?? My cycles have always been 27/28 days long since I started them! Felling pretty confused! Any help would be grateful! Thank you x x


----------



## fairyy

Bluebearmummy said:


> Hi ladies sorry I've not been on for sometime but we decided to try not to think about getting pregnant so much this cycle to see if we could relax a little as after 22months of TTC we find it quite hard! So hope everyone is okay? I'm after a bit of advice! My last period was 18th June and i think I ovulated on 2/3rd July so meaning today being 4/5dpo an when I just went to the loo I had some blood when wiping, could this be my period come early I'm not due on until next wed so that would make it 9 days early and make my cycle only 20 days long and my luteal phase only 5 days?? Is any of this possible?? My cycles have always been 27/28 days long since I started them! Felling pretty confused! Any help would be grateful! Thank you x x

It may be IB hun.


----------



## Bluebearmummy

fairyy said:


> Bluebearmummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies sorry I've not been on for sometime but we decided to try not to think about getting pregnant so much this cycle to see if we could relax a little as after 22months of TTC we find it quite hard! So hope everyone is okay? I'm after a bit of advice! My last period was 18th June and i think I ovulated on 2/3rd July so meaning today being 4/5dpo an when I just went to the loo I had some blood when wiping, could this be my period come early I'm not due on until next wed so that would make it 9 days early and make my cycle only 20 days long and my luteal phase only 5 days?? Is any of this possible?? My cycles have always been 27/28 days long since I started them! Felling pretty confused! Any help would be grateful! Thank you x x
> 
> It may be IB hun.Click to expand...

It's still here today. And I'm crampy too so not very hopeful x


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Hey all sorry not been on this thread a while I lost it lol, I got my bfp Sunday and due in march :happydance: it still hasn't sunk in yet lol


----------



## confuzion

Congrats mummy smurf!


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Thanks, just wish I would stop testing every morn lol but I started an experiment as at the moment ics give me faint bfps compared to blazin bfps on clearblue lol my digi said 1-2 on Sunday lol


----------



## MellyH

YAYYYYYYYY mummy_smurf!!!


----------



## MegNE922

Congrats mummysmurf! Xoxoxox


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

Thanks


----------

